# Diplomatic Immunity: Wedding Bells a'Ringing



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

(OOC: Diplomatic Immunity shall begin here, after a long hiatus.  I'll put in little SBLOCKed intros for each character soon.  Cheers!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*After ditching Creusa and taking his leave, Tiberius's lone journey through the stars is refreshing and fun.*  

*When he receives an invitation from Catullus to the wedding with Lynestra, he is already fairly near to the Lyradar Sphere, and so it is easy to get there.  The planets in this Sphere are set up in a large ring, in the centre of which is a beautiful little asteroid covered in peaceful gardens and forests except for the enormous palace complex.*  

*Tiberius's ship is not allowed to dock at the middle palace by order of the port authority, despite his invitation, but he is pointed to a special dock where a dedicated Spelljamming valet ferries people over and back from the asteroid at certain times.  Since Tiberius is a guest on the groom's side, he is asked to wait in a comfortable waiting room where refreshments are served until the time when all of the groom's out-of-town guests will be invited to head across at the same time.*

*Eventually, the waiting room comes to contain a lovely blonde-haired young woman with vibrant blue eyes who looks to be barely the age of majority and voting for the Senate, were she a citisen at least, a hairless creature with smooth grey skin, large pupiless black eyes, and strange tattoos, a lavender-haired man with soulful blue eyes and gleaming armour, and another woman, though this one is a bit older, with silky black hair and grey eyes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mythweaver]*When the Mythweaver receives an invitation from Kanarv to the wedding with Lynestra, the Mythweaver is already in Eldiz, which is fairly near to the Lyradar Sphere, and so it is easy to get there. The planets in this Sphere are set up in a large ring, in the centre of which is a beautiful little asteroid covered in peaceful gardens and forests except for the enormous palace complex.* 

*The Mythweaver's ship is not allowed to dock at the middle palace by order of the port authority, despite the invitation, but the Mythweaver is pointed to a special dock where a dedicated Spelljamming valet ferries people over and back from the asteroid at certain times. Since the Mythweaver is a guest on the groom's side, the Mythweaver is asked to wait in a comfortable waiting room where refreshments are served until the time when all of the groom's out-of-town guests will be invited to head across at the same time.*

*Eventually, the waiting room comes to contain a lovely blonde-haired young woman with vibrant blue eyes who looks to be barely the age of majority, a bronze-haired, silver-eyed man with a metallic hawk that follows him around, thus marking him easily as a Rowaini Warmage, a lavender-haired man with soulful blue eyes and gleaming armour, and another woman, though this one is a bit older, with silky black hair and grey eyes.  Her build is certainly not Rowaini, but her poise, sense of style, and fashion are unmistakably so.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Ferris]*In his journey across the Spheres, traveling from party to party, Ferris experiences a soothing happiness in interacting with others, perhaps enough to help him forget about his troubles.*

*When he receives an invitation from Reynard to the wedding with Lynestra, he is already fairly near to the Lyradar Sphere, and so it is easy to get there. The planets in this Sphere are set up in a large ring, in the centre of which is a beautiful little asteroid covered in peaceful gardens and forests except for the enormous palace complex.* 

*Ferris's ship is not allowed to dock at the middle palace by order of the port authority, despite his invitation, but he is pointed to a special dock where a dedicated Spelljamming valet ferries people over and back from the asteroid at certain times. Since Ferris is a guest on the groom's side, he is asked to wait in a comfortable waiting room where refreshments are served until the time when all of the groom's out-of-town guests will be invited to head across at the same time.*

*Eventually, the waiting room comes to contain a lovely blonde-haired young woman with vibrant blue eyes who looks to be barely the age of majority, a hairless creature with smooth grey skin, large pupiless black eyes, and strange tattoos that are certainly full of forbidden tainted magic, a bronze-haired, silver-eyed man with a metallic hawk that follows him around, likely tainted as well, and Elmurien, a lovely and charming woman who Ferris recognises from their partying time together with Reynard after foiling those assassins.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]*Eventually, after a profitable time with her massage business, the time comes for Bertram's wedding.*

*As before, Vasha is pointed to a special dock where a dedicated Spelljamming valet ferries people over and back from the asteroid at certain times. Since Vasha is a guest on the groom's side, she is asked to wait in a comfortable waiting room where refreshments are served until the time when all of the groom's out-of-town guests will be invited to head across at the same time.*

*Eventually, the waiting room comes to contain a bronze-haired, silver-eyed man with a metallic hawk that follows him around, a hairless creature with smooth grey skin, large pupiless black eyes, and strange tattoos, a lavender-haired man with soulful blue eyes and gleaming armour, and another woman, though she looks older than Vasha, with silky black hair and grey eyes.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Elmurien]*In her journey across the Spheres, traveling from place to place and engaging herself in politics and intrigue, Elmurien finds a pleasant reprieve from unhappy memories.*

*When she receives the written invitation from Reynard to the wedding with Lynestra, she is already fairly near to the Lyradar Sphere, and so it is easy to get there. The planets in this Sphere are set up in a large ring, in the centre of which is a beautiful little asteroid covered in peaceful gardens and forests except for the enormous palace complex.* 

*Elmurien's ship is not allowed to dock at the middle palace by order of the port authority, despite her invitation, but she is pointed to a special dock where a dedicated Spelljamming valet ferries people over and back from the asteroid at certain times. Since Elmurien is a guest on the groom's side, she is asked to wait in a comfortable waiting room where refreshments are served until the time when all of the groom's out-of-town guests will be invited to head across at the same time.*

*Eventually, the waiting room comes to contain a lovely blonde-haired young woman with vibrant blue eyes who looks to be barely the age of majority, a hairless creature with smooth grey skin, large pupiless black eyes, and strange tattoos that are certainly full of forbidden tainted magic, a bronze-haired, silver-eyed man with a metallic hawk that follows him around, likely tainted as well, and Ferris, a handsome lavender-haired Sacra with gleaming armour and a bright smile.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

The young blonde woman speaks insistantly to one of the ushers, "Sir, I must speak to Ber... Ammon.  Please, it's important.  Is there any way you can let him know this?  Tell him it's Vasha, and it's urgent."

OOC: Did mom leave already then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

"Milady, there are procedures we must follow," the usher explains, "It is inauspicious for a marriage to break with tradition.  The groom will not be seen until his bachelor party tonight, where he will invite all of his guests to join him, and nobody can see him in his wedding suit until tomorrow, which he will likely be trying on today and making sure it matches with the place settings and the cake."

"Just relax, milady.  The ferry will be here shortly and you can chat with the bride and the other guests until this evening."

(OOC: Yup)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 18, 2006)

"What a pleasure to meet so many different people from across the Spheres.  Greetings I am the Mythweaver, a teller of tales.  Are we all friends of the groom then?"   he says in a strange accent (as if his bald grey tattooed head were not odd enough).


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Milady, there are procedures we must follow," the usher explains, "It is inauspicious for a marriage to break with tradition.  The groom will not be seen until his bachelor party tonight, where he will invite all of his guests to join him, and nobody can see him in his wedding suit until tomorrow, which he will likely be trying on today and making sure it matches with the place settings and the cake."
> 
> "Just relax, milady.  The ferry will be here shortly and you can chat with the bride and the other guests until this evening."



"Oh, I will get to see him then, good," Vasha says.


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "What a pleasure to meet so many different people from across the Spheres.  Greetings I am the Mythweaver, a teller of tales.  Are we all friends of the groom then?"   he says in a strange accent (as if his bald grey tattooed head were not odd enough).



Having finished her business with the usher, Vasha turns around, "Oh, Hi, I'm Vasha.  Yes, I traveled with him for a few weeks.  I've been waiting almost a year for him to get back here.  Guess I'm getting impatient."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Ah, so you’re Vasha,” Tiberius remarks with a grin. “The groom to be spoke of you briefly when we travelled together. I am, Tiberius Lucius Magnus, pleased to make your acquaintance, Vasha, and you too Mythweaver. You’re a Byblan aren’t you?” he inquies, looking towards the grey being, as he absently polishes his metallic hawk


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

"Realy?" She says, perking up, "What did he say?"

She returns to her seat, her chocolate lab sitting at her feet, faithfully waiting to be rubbed.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius shifts his gaze from Mythweaver to Vasha before answering her query.*

“Let’s see...he said you were very nice and understanding, and that you had seen great sorrow and danger, yet had stayed calm in the face of both. A great deal different from the nymph we were aiding at the time, so I voiced my hope that I’d have a chance to meet you at some point, and here we are.”


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

Vasha smiles brightly, almost blushing a bit.  "At the time, I thought I'd gone through a lot with him, but that was only the begining."

"You were helping another Nymph?  Who was she and what happened?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

The beautiful woman with the dark hair introduces her self "I am called Elmurien, though you may call me El" she says a little breathlessly "It is indeed a pleasure to meet each of you", her grey eyes sweep around the gathering, taking everyone in and, somehow, making everyone feel like they are the centre of her universe, for at least a brief time.


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

"Hi El, I'm Vasha, and this is Puddles," She says, indicating the rather happy large dog at her feet.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

El bends at the waist and proffers her hand to Puddles "A fine companion you have Vasha" she says, the name rolling languidly from her mouth, as though she was tasting each letter. She kneels as the dog lies on its side and exposes its stomach "Ahh, a lady after my own heart" she laughs as she reaches out a hand and scratches the dogs belly.


----------



## Keia (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*

Ferris regarded the individuals waiting with him openly, an easy smile on his face.  Ferris currently wore his lavender hair long and free, as free as he was feeling at the moment.  He was tall, or at least tall to most.  Ferris wore shining full plate and seemed quite comfortable in the armor in almost any setting.  An accenting, deep purple cape was worn over the back of the armor.

"Gentle people, I am known as Ferris D'Elchant,"  the man offered with a polite slight bow.  He turned to face the dark haired woman and his smile deepened.  "It is amazingly good to see you again, El.  I don't think I've met any of you other than El before, nevertheless, I'm certain we will get along just fine while we wait."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

El, kneeling on the floor scratching Puddle's belly, looks up at the words of Ferris "And just as good to see you again friend Ferris" she says with a sly smile "Yes. While we wait. I'm afraid I'm the impatient type" El grins as she looks towards the usher "So, where is everyone staying?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha smiles brightly, almost blushing a bit.  "At the time, I thought I'd gone through a lot with him, but that was only the begining."
> 
> "You were helping another Nymph?  Who was she and what happened?"



“Well, that sounds as if it might be an interesting tale, Vasha. As for the nymph...I’d rather not speak of it now if you don’t mind, apart from saying things didn’t go as we’d hoped.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

El looks up from where she kneels on the floor scratching the dogs belly "And your tale sounds just as interesting - Tiberius wasn't it?" the woman says to the man with the silver hawk "And I'd like to hear the tale of how you and your friend" she says flicking a finger at the hawk "Came together. I love a good tale" she says dreamily.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> The beautiful woman with the dark hair introduces her self "I am called Elmurien, though you may call me El" she says a little breathlessly "It is indeed a pleasure to meet each of you", her grey eyes sweep around the gathering, taking everyone in and, somehow, making everyone feel like they are the centre of her universe, for at least a brief time.



“A pleasure to meet you too, Elmurien,” Tiberius remarks as he stands to stretch his legs, leaving the tiny metallic hawk resting on his belongings.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> El looks up from where she kneels on the floor scratching the dogs belly "And your tale sounds just as interesting - Tiberius wasn't it?" the woman says to the man with the silver hawk "And I'd like to hear the tale of how you and your friend" she says flicking a finger at the hawk "Came together. I love a good tale" she says dreamily.



“There’s not all that much to tell in relation to my little hawk, Elmurien...it’s a construct I built as part of my magical studies,” Tiberius offers, as the little bird hops down off his belongings and walks towards her.


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Ahh, a lady after my own heart" she laughs as she reaches out a hand and scratches the dogs belly.



Vasha giggles, "He's a guy silly."


			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, that sounds as if it might be an interesting tale, Vasha. As for the nymph...I’d rather not speak of it now if you don’t mind, apart from saying things didn’t go as we’d hoped.”



"That's a shame.  But sometimes hope is all you can hang your head on," she says, a bit of sadness in her voice.  "Whatever it was, at least you tried and hoped."


----------



## Keia (Aug 19, 2006)

*Ferris D'Elchant, male Sacra*

"Staying?  I hadn't given it much thought actually," Ferris replied to El with a chuckle.  "I do wonder if I'll even be interested in finding a place to sleep after the festivities of the day."

Looking to the dog, Ferris questioned with a grin, "Puddles, is it?  I'm guessing he was bad as a puppy?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 19, 2006)

"Nice to meet you all. Vasha, Elmurien, Tiberius, and Ferris.  It has been some time since I saw Kanarv or rather our groom.  Indeed I am Byblan, Mr. Magnus.  What wonderful tales you all must have. My own tale or rather my journey here has been rather boring.  Without companions, I am afraid that the journey between spheres can be awefully tiring." replies the Mythweaver.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 19, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "That's a shame.  But sometimes hope is all you can hang your head on," she says, a bit of sadness in her voice.  "Whatever it was, at least you tried and hoped."



“Yes, I console myself with that, as we at least released her from her slavery, but it still leaves a sour taste in my mouth that we couldn’t do more,” Tiberius remarks ruefully.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 19, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Nice to meet you all. Vasha, Elmurien, Tiberius, and Ferris.  It has been some time since I saw Kanarv or rather our groom.  Indeed I am Byblan, Mr. Magnus.  What wonderful tales you all must have. My own tale or rather my journey here has been rather boring.  Without companions, I am afraid that the journey between spheres can be awefully tiring." replies the Mythweaver.



“Oh, I’ve been travelling by myself since parting company from our man of many names at the edge of the Empire, so your journey would be no less interesting than mine I imagine, Mythweaver. Well, unless you haven’t had the chance to visit a few fascinating locations along the way...” Tiberius replies as his gaze casually drifts around the room.


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

"I'm staying at the Sleepy Mermaid, home of the 'Springborne Soothing Spa'.  It's a nice place, and just tell them I sent you," Vasha shares, seeming quite proud of herself.

"Oh, and he's called Puddles because he liked to play in them when I was young.  Splashing around the oasis and all.  He and Daddy used to play all the time..."

Vasha pauses for a moment in throught before she smiled again, though this time a bit more forced.


			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, I console myself with that, as we at least released her from her slavery, but it still leaves a sour taste in my mouth that we couldn’t do more,” Tiberius remarks ruefully.



"Y...you were a slaver?" she stumbles on the words. "Horable business."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 19, 2006)

(OOC: Ah yes, the beautiful Grr-the-inn-was-never-named.  But don't give Tiberius lip unless you want to be a slave as well )


----------



## unleashed (Aug 19, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Y...you were a slaver?" she stumbles on the words. "Horable business."



“Not at all Vasha, we bought the nymph out of her slavery and released her...too little too late in my opinion, but it was all we could do,” Tiberius replies, visibly upset at the implication that he might be a slaver. Returning to his seat, he takes a book from a box amongst his possessions and begins to read.


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

"Oh, my Sister did that," she says, not as happy about that as you might expect.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha giggles, "He's a guy silly."



Laughter bubbles from El's throat like water dancing over a stony creek bed as she turns to Vasha and says "Now that _he_ is on his belly I think that _'point'_ is abundantly clear my dear."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 19, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Not at all Vasha, we bought the nymph out of her slavery and released her...too little too late in my opinion, but it was all we could do,” Tiberius replies, visibly upset at the implication that he might be a slaver. Returning to his seat, he takes a book from a box amongst his possessions and begins to read.



El moves over to where Tiberius sits "Do you mind if I sit?" she asks "You seem concerned by Vasha's assertion? Even though I have only just met her I feel confident that she meant no slight, just a misunderstanding" she continues looking at Vasha for affirmation "Please rejoin us. The wedding is not too far distant and I would get to know the friends of the groom the better before breaking bread with them" she says with a bright smile.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius’ metallic hawk trails Elmurien back across the room while she speaks with him.*

“Not at all, please sit, Elmurien,” Tiberius offers with a smile, closing the book with a finger inside to hold his place. “I hold nothing against Vasha at all, I just find slavery in general distasteful and don’t like to be associated with it...especially when the enslavement is against Empire laws, as it was for the nymph.” Waving the book slightly, he remarks, “Oh, don’t take this as me departing your company. I just thought I’d get a little quiet reading in to relax myself.”

Tossing the book lightly back into it’s box, Tiberius continues as his metallic hawk arrives, “As for your earlier question as to where everyone is staying, Elmurien, I currently have no idea as I’ve never been here before, though Vasha has offered a location which sounds interesting. So what does this soothing spa consist of Vasha?” he asks with interest.


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

"Well, the Spa is closed at the moment.  It was something mother and I ran while waiting for Ammon to return.  I can probably open it again for the eve once we return, but since I'm the only one who would run it, and I'm here, it's hard to keep open." She says.  "The inn though is quite nice in and of itself, and if you must know, the spa was simply the two of us offering our expertise in massage to our customers"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Ah, I see. Well, the thought of a good massage definitely sounds appealing, regardless,” Tiberius declares with an amiable chuckle, his good humour returning.


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

Vasha nods, "Yes, it's always nice to share something pleasurable with others."


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

Vasha is a voluptiously curvy girl, though quite young looking.  She has long flowing blond hair and a vibrent azure eyes.  Her somewhat pale skin is off set by a vibrant azure sundress that matches her eyes.  The dress seems fine but not formal, flows around her body with soft silky caresses.  She has a walking staff that is elegently simple, though she moves as though she has no need of it.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius is a muscular and handsome Praetor over 6 feet in height, with close cropped bronze hair. His bright silver eyes are always in motion, observing everything around him as if noting it for later assessment. He wears serviceable dark clothing under his sigil covered platinum-blue breastplate, over which he wears a red cloak with a bronze eagle clasp.*

“I couldn’t agree with you more, Vasha,” Tiberius remarks with a grin, as he picks up the tiny metallic hawk. “So what would you like to know Elmurien?”


----------



## Keia (Aug 20, 2006)

*Ferris D'Elchant, male Sacra*

Ferris played with the large pup, Puddles, for a few moments, then sat back in a comfortable chair, enjoying the conversation between everyone.  He held an amused look on his face, his blue eyes alight with thoughts of fun . . . or mischief.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 21, 2006)

Elmuriel, has large pouting lips, deep, piercingly grey eyes and a curvy, voluptuous figure. The beautiful woman has dark, thickly luxurious black hair that she currently wears long and plaited into an intricate symetrical pattern. A figure hugging white satin jumpsuit clings lovingly to her curves, showing off her well endowed chest. A small silver tail of cloth hugs her hips and covers her posterior, but leaves her long curvy legs exposed to the waist. Tight knee high white soft leather boots sporting long heels accentuate her height putting her well over six feet tall. A dagger is strapped to the inside of her left arm, and, considering the way she seems to prowl when she moves, it isn't there as a fashion statement. It also appears that the woman loves jewelry, for her fingers are encrusted in rings, large hoops dangle from her ears and a fine gold chain hangs around her throat.

"Well Tiberius" she purrs her eyes locking on the handsome mans face "I'd truly like to know something about the politcial situation on this rock. Best to be prepared eh?" she says with a slow wink and upturned lips "But failing you knowing anything useful in that department I will quite happily take a tale of your travles, or perhaps you know a song you could teach me?".

Quickly turning to Vasha she says "Seeing as though you seem to know this place Vasha, perhaps you and I could go shopping? I don't want to appear at the wedding in anything other than the latest fashion for here. Appearance is _everything_ at these affairs"


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

"Oh, I'd love to go shopping.  I have plenty of dresses my sister gave me, but I could hardly turn down more." Vasha says.

Vashsa giggles as Puddles rises to follow Ferris.  "I think he likes you."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well Tiberius" she purrs her eyes locking on the handsome mans face "I'd truly like to know something about the politcial situation on this rock. Best to be prepared eh?" she says with a slow wink and upturned lips "But failing you knowing anything useful in that department I will quite happily take a tale of your travles, or perhaps you know a song you could teach me?"



“Well since my knowledge of the political situation here is pretty much nonexistent, I suppose it will need be a song or tale, Elmurien...though unless you know the languages of the Empire, a song may be out of the question too,” Tiberius offers warmly, a smile on his lips.


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2006)

Ferris smiled as he watched the dog head over to him.  Winking at Vasha, Ferris replied, "Well, I didn't jump in puddles as a pup, but I'm still a lot of fun to be around."  Ferris let his lavender hair hang down behind the chair in which he sat, stretching back as far as his plate would allow.  He knew he would have to take the plate off before too long . . . so he wanted to enjoy the feel for a while longer before changing into clothes of a more . . . partying nature.


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2006)

'"But water is so much fun!  Splashing around, the caress of gentile spring water against your skin, the feeling of a warm, tender, loving touch..." Vasha sighs.  "Realy, you just can't go wrong."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well since my knowledge of the political situation here is pretty much nonexistent, I suppose it will need be a song or tale, Elmurien...though unless you know the languages of the Empire, a song may be out of the question too,” Tiberius offers warmly, a smile on his lips.



El's eyes lock on Tiberius, her gaze following the strong line of his jaw, she liked what she saw, "I'm afraid that the language of the Empire is beyond my simple skills" she says, her voice low and husky "But much can be learnt from melodies, phrasings and tones" she laughs "It's the thory behind the song as much as the song itself that I will enjoy, that and hearing you sing. So sing for us good knight, sing for your supper"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'd love to go shopping.  I have plenty of dresses my sister gave me, but I could hardly turn down more." Vasha says.
> 
> Vashsa giggles as Puddles rises to follow Ferris.  "I think he likes you."



Turning to the valet El smiles "Can a shopping trip be arranged good sir?" Before the man can answer she rises from where she sits beside Tiberius, her perfume lingering and dancing seductively in the warrior's nostrils, and sways provocatively across the floor to where Vasha stands. Draping an arm around the girls shoulders she swings her steely gaze back onto the waiting servant "Please see what you can do for us" she purrs "You do want us to appear our best at the wedding don't you? And I'd, nay we" she amends squeezing Vasha tightly "would be ever so grateful".


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

"Well, uh," the man seems a bit unnerved, "I'm sorry, but you probably aren't going to have enough time.  The ferry should be here in a few minutes, and if you miss this one, you'll have to come in later with the bride's non-family guests and miss some of the festivities.  I'm sure you have something appropriate to wear with royalty, or if you don't, perhaps you can find something to borrow at the palace."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> El's eyes lock on Tiberius, her gaze following the strong line of his jaw, she liked what she saw, "I'm afraid that the language of the Empire is beyond my simple skills" she says, her voice low and husky "But much can be learnt from melodies, phrasings and tones" she laughs "It's the thory behind the song as much as the song itself that I will enjoy, that and hearing you sing. So sing for us good knight, sing for your supper"



“Sadly, singing is something I have had little cause to practice, so my skills are somewhat lacking in that area. Add to that, that I haven’t sung anything at all in some time, so I think I’ll do everyone a favour and abstain for the time being, if you don’t mind,” Tiberius chuckles, hoping to defer Elmurien’s request for a little while at least.


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2006)

"I suppose, Vasha, is it?"  Ferris replied, casually.  "I haven't had a great deal of time to . . . play in the water . . . except the occasion pool party of relaxing in a spa.   Mmmm . . . warm, tender, loving touch, you say?  That does sound interesting."  

Ferris sat up from his stretch and scratched Puddles gently but firmly behind his ear, having removed his gauntlet as he sat up.


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2006)

"Oh, well, El, maybe we can come up with something.  I have a few dresses in my pack, maybe one might fit you, or we can arange for something.  I'm sure my Brother will take care of us." Vasha says.


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I suppose, Vasha, is it?"  Ferris replied, casually.  "I haven't had a great deal of time to . . . play in the water . . . except the occasion pool party of relaxing in a spa.   Mmmm . . . warm, tender, loving touch, you say?  That does sound interesting."
> 
> Ferris sat up from his stretch and scratched Puddles gently but firmly behind his ear, having removed his gauntlet as he sat up.



"I could probably arange it, but the ferrymen might not like all that water in here," Vasha says gigling.


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*

Ferris grinned at the thought . . . and at the young nymph's giggle - so pure and innocent sounding.  He nodded his head in agreement with her - the last thing Ferris wanted was to anger someone or be forced to leave before the party had even started.

"Perhaps you are correct, Vasha," Ferris replied smoothly, "I suppose it will have to wait for a suitable time between the festivities . . . and when I am not wearing so much heavy metal."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2006)

"I'd hoped to find another suit for the wedding myself, but I shall have to see what else I've brought with me.  I too would like to hear you tales Tiberius, in song or not. As a collector of tales I am sure that I could recipricate." says the little grey guy.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, we’ll have to see what eventuates, though I don’t have an abundance of tales to tell...especially if you wish to hear something that doesn’t relate to military matters,” Tiberius declares earnestly, as he ponders why his lore is so eagerly sought.


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ferris grinned at the thought . . . and at the young nymph's giggle - so pure and innocent sounding.  He nodded his head in agreement with her - the last thing Ferris wanted was to anger someone or be forced to leave before the party had even started.
> 
> "Perhaps you are correct, Vasha," Ferris replied smoothly, "I suppose it will have to wait for a suitable time between the festivities . . . and when I am not wearing so much heavy metal."



"No, likely not.  You'd have trouble swimming in that anyway.  Besides, swiming's always more fun when there's nothing between you and the water," Vasha replies with a bright smile.  "So, what brings you all here to the wedding?  Did you meet him on his _Jerinah_?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Indeed, that’s always the best way to enjoy a good soak,” Tiberius remarks with a grin, glad for the change of topics. “Well, he invited me before we parted company some time ago, so I was already on my way here when the formal invitation finally caught up with me. As for meeting him during his Jennah...yes, I suppose so, if you’re referring to his latest lengthy journey through the spheres.”


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2006)

Vasha nods, "Yes, that is what they call his journy here.  I waited over a year once I arived, and it was some time before when I met him, honestly I'm not sure how long," she pauses at that a moment before she continues.  "It wouldn't suprise me if he had been journying for over 3 years."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, I only met him in the last few months or so, but he definitely sounded like he was happy for his journeying to be coming to an end, and his life with Lynestra to start,” Tiberius observes, smiling pleasantly.


----------



## Keia (Aug 23, 2006)

Vasha said:
			
		

> "No, likely not.  You'd have trouble swimming in that anyway.  Besides, swiming's always more fun when there's nothing between you and the water," Vasha replies with a bright smile.  "So, what brings you all here to the wedding?  Did you meet him on his _Jerinah_?"




"True . . . True," Ferris replied, with a knowing smile.  He nodded his head in agreement as the man with the metal hawk spoke.  Ferris too had met the man on his travels.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, well, El, maybe we can come up with something.  I have a few dresses in my pack, maybe one might fit you, or we can arange for something.  I'm sure my Brother will take care of us." Vasha says.



"You have a brother? El gasps "And a wardrobe? Perhaps between the two of us we can concoct something that will do in a pinch. Will your brother perhaps orgainse us the services of a seamstress?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "You have a brother? El gasps "And a wardrobe? Perhaps between the two of us we can concoct something that will do in a pinch. Will your brother perhaps orgainse us the services of a seamstress?"



"Bertram... I mean Ammon.  He became my Brother on Arris,"  Vasha says matter of factly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Bertram... I mean Ammon.  He became my Brother on Arris,"  Vasha says matter of factly.



"Perhaps not as intriguing as a blood relative" El drawls, her lips parting suggestively "But still a relationship worth...cultivating I would think"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Vasha was it?  You mentioned that in your travels you became a brother to Ammon. Now that is a story to hear.  But, I wonder how we all know our dear groom.  And how we all came to be here at his wedding." asks the Mythweaver.


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2006)

"He..." Vasha seems to struggle for a bit to talk about this, "he helped save me many times when I went looking into what happened to Daddy.  We were very close, but only as close as he felt was comfortable once he mentioned he was getting married."

OOC: I asked this already E13, didn't get much of a responce


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 27, 2006)

"I met Kanarv, or rather Ammon, after I had discovered a libram that referenced an ancient civilisation in uncharted Wildspace.  As I attempted to find a way to reach the location, I met him and he joined me on my journey and paid to charter a ship us.  The civilisation was now in ruins, but some of the spirits of the former residents still lingered, and so the two of us had to constantly battle our way through each room, successfully excavating one room with interesting archaeological and magical finds before we were forced to flee the accursed place. Since then I've had occasional letters from Ammon, the latest was an invitation to this wedding." replies the Mythweaver.

_ooc: sorry, missed it. Last couple of weeks has been hell at work, I've tried to keep up with everything, but a few posts might have been skimmed over in the interim._


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I met Kanarv, or rather Ammon, after I had discovered a libram that referenced an ancient civilisation in uncharted Wildspace.  As I attempted to find a way to reach the location, I met him and he joined me on my journey and paid to charter a ship us.  The civilisation was now in ruins, but some of the spirits of the former residents still lingered, and so the two of us had to constantly battle our way through each room, successfully excavating one room with interesting archaeological and magical finds before we were forced to flee the accursed place. Since then I've had occasional letters from Ammon, the latest was an invitation to this wedding." replies the Mythweaver.
> 
> _ooc: sorry, missed it. Last couple of weeks has been hell at work, I've tried to keep up with everything, but a few posts might have been skimmed over in the interim._



OOC: Sorite 

"Wow, sounds like you had quite an adventure," Vasha says, sounding suitibly impressed.  "My tale is a little less... uplifting."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 28, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorite
> 
> "Wow, sounds like you had quite an adventure," Vasha says, sounding suitibly impressed.  "My tale is a little less... uplifting."



"And mine is for Ammon and I to know" Elmuriel says with a throaty giggle, a sly grin and a wink before flouncing over to a coach and dropping lazily into it "I'm bored, or maybe pre-occupied" she says with a sigh "How long until we're allowed off this thing?" she asks of the valet as she waves her hand around the room "It can take quite a while for a lady to prepare herself for a wedding after all"


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "It can take quite a while for a lady to prepare herself for a wedding after all"



"I hope soon,"  Vasha says, a little impatient as well.


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*

Ferris listened to the tales, approvingly.  It was much as Ferris remembered his own adventures.  The memories were pleasant and lingered enjoyably.

Watching El and her antics made Ferris laugh appreciably.  He smiled at her and kept his thoughts to himself, patting the dog and enjoying everyone's company.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2006)

*The valet glances skyward.*

"It should be any moment now.  Ah, speak of the devil, and the angels deliver!" 

*A fancy, well-upholstered ship, with gilded and bejeweled decorations and a red carpet to welcome the guests alights gently nearby.  This is far more elegant than the ship Vasha had used last time.*

"One, two, three, four, five," the valet sighs, "Well, looks like we're missing one.  Oh well, can't be late, I suppose.  Every get on board, please.  Enjoy the wedding!"


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2006)

Ferris stood and made certain that no stray dog hair had attached itself to his armor.  He motioned courteously to the ladies to go first with a pleasant, "Beautiful and enchanting women first." and a slight noble bow.

Looking to the valet, Ferris clarified, "Missing someone, sir? Perchance do you have a name . . . I don't think I've seen anyone else around."


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2006)

Vasha smiles to Ferris and boards carefully, urging Puddles to follow her.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius takes some time to strap several larger weapons and his shield on his back, before placing his metallic hawk on the edge of his shield and picking up the rest of his gear. His actions delaying him more than long enough to be the last aboard.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2006)

Elmuriel slinks sexily aboard the ship, eyeing Ferris appreciatively "So, where do we go first Vasha?" she asks as she follows the attractive woman up the ships ramp.


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

"Well, this should fly us to the palace, and I guess we'll get a place to change and prepare from there.  I've only been to the palace once, when I met Lynestra," Vasha says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 29, 2006)

"You've met Lynestra then? I haven't yet, what is she like?" asks the Mythweaver as he joins the others aboard the coach.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2006)

*With everyone on board, the helmsman begins to warm up the helm again for an immediate take-off, but just before they leave, a cloaked female figure dashes towards the ship and leaps on board athletically, a glittering rainbow shining from a necklace around her neck.*

"Am I...am I late?" she pants in Eldish, "Sorry everyone."

*She looks up and begins to glance around at the passengers, likely looking for one of them in particular.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

"If you're here, then you're not," Vasha says with a smile.  "What's your name?"

OOC: Do I recognise the voice?


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Admiring the athletic arrival of the latest passenger, Tiberius gazes inquiringly at her as she looks for someone amongst the passengers.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2006)

*Her gaze quickly settles on Tiberius, and she runs into his arms for a mighty hug, her cloak falling back to reveal silver tresses that fall just past her shoulders, and warm copper eyes.*

"There you are, honey!" she reaches towards his shield and pats Arminus gently on the head, "And Arminus too."

*She cocks her head with a wry grin as she looks over Tiberius's clothing and straightens them a bit:*

"Oh, darling, we're going to have to change you into something a bit nicer for the wedding, you know?" she chides lightly, a bit jokingly, "I know you like utilitarian clothes, but I've designed a few suits for you that will make you look even more handsome than usual."

*Her hands come down to rest together excitedly underneath a new addition to her apparel, a rainbow-coloured necklace of either gems or coloured glass shaped like splayed peacock feathers dangling against her chest.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2006)

"Tiberious, perhaps you could introduce us to your friend?" Vasha asks inquiringly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2006)

El watches the new comer leap aboard but pays her no more heed as she goes and settles herself bseide Vasha and starts discussing fashion.


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> El watches the new comer leap aboard but pays her no more heed as she goes and settles herself bseide Vasha and starts discussing fashion.



Vasha talks about a few of her dresses, and even pulls a bit of one or two of them out just to show El.

OOC: Daz, you have e-mail.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius eyes light up and a wide grin spreads across his face, as he takes the woman in his arms and spins her around once, before placing her feet softly back on he floor.*

“Indeed, here I am, dear heart...as are you!” Tiberius replies happily, as the metallic hawk, now revealed as Arminus, bows a little to receive his pat on the head. “I wondered if the groom would manage to get you here somehow...I guess I owe him a great deal of thanks for that, at the very least.”

*Tiberius suffers the straightening of his clothes and the subsequent teasing with an amiable chuckle, before speaking again.*

“Oh, I know, and I do have something a little nicer than this with me, beloved, but I’ll leave it to your creative talents to clothe me to best advantage,” he remarks as his eyes finally drift to the necklace. Lifting it slightly with a single finger, he asks in an amused tone, “Your creation, dear heart, or did it arrive with the invitation?”


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Tiberious, perhaps you could introduce us to your friend?" Vasha asks inquiringly.



“Of course, Vasha,” Tiberius says graciously. Placing a finger softly on the woman’s lips to forestall an answer to his question, he turns to face the group, while holding the beautiful woman in a one armed embrace against his side...seemingly reluctant to let her go. “Vasha, Elmurien, Mythweaver, Ferris,” he says, turning his head to face each in turn as he says their name, “this is my wife, Claudia.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2006)

> “Your creation, dear heart, or did it arrive with the invitation?”




"Neither, actually," Claudia replies with a smile, "It's a holy symbol of Junia."

"I decided to supplement my Warmage training by becoming a priestess of Junia--she's the goddess of marriage, you know.  Isn't it romantic?" Claudia seems quite excited, "As a priestess of Junia I can detect infidelity and smite philandering husbands and adulterous wives.  Watch, I'll use my detect infidelity power right now!"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I should have known, considering my upbringing, but my interest in the religious side of our culture has never been overly strong,” Tiberius remarks, slightly embarrassed that he didn’t even recognise the holy symbol. “It is romantic, dear heart, though I’m surprised you didn’t choose Myneria. It’s also somewhat ironic, as on my journey out from Gyaros I had the opportunity to speak with a priestess of Vynerys and learn a little of that goddesses ways...there’s quite a struggle between the two if I’m not mistaken.”


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "As a priestess of Junia I can detect infidelity and smite philandering husbands and adulterous wives.  Watch, I'll use my detect infidelity power right now!"



"What does sound quality have to do with wealthy men and adult women? And why would you want to smite them?" Vasha asks, a bit confused about the subject.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2006)

"Vynerys..." Claudia speaks in a slightly hollow tone, and her eyes narrow as she reaches to hold her necklace, "Junia, mother of New Gods and protectress of the sacred bonds of marriage, grant me the sight to see those who have transgressed their vows!"

*Her eyes flare with bright silver flame as she gazes around the ship and then turns to Tiberius with a baleful glare.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius stands resolute in the face of the baleful glare, waiting patiently to see what Claudia does next.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2006)

"Tiberius Lucius Magnus, do you stand ready to accept the righteous wrath of Junia," Claudia intones in a voice that is cold and void of emotion, "She who took the voice from those who deceived her, she who destroyed the fruit of infidelity, she who slew in cold blood those who betrayed her?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“To accept the wrath of Junia, no,” Tiberius states firmly, his voice becoming more gentle as he continues, “though I am always prepared to accept your judgement, dear heart.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2006)

"Well accept it you shall," she states ominously as she brings her hand down and it fills with silver flame.

"And now, my husband, it's time," she lashes forward at Tiberius with the enflamed hand, which glows brighter and pulses with heat and divine fury as it draws closer.

"To pay for your infidelity..." her hand explodes into motion as she begins to ruthlessly...tickle him. 

"Ha!  You should have seen the look on your face!" she laughs heartily as she leans in to kiss him on the lips, "I had you, didn't I?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius laughs heartily as Claudia tickles him, depending on his armour to protect some of his more sensitive areas, before returning her kiss with fervour when she leans in.*

“I guess you did, though I wondered at times...so is that _really_ a holy symbol of Junia?” he asks, taking a closer look.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2006)

"Uh, no.  Well I guess technically yes.  But it's just made of coloured glass in the semblance of one, not blessed by priests or anything," Claudia confesses, "I've never been too much for the whole priestess thing, but I needed an effective prop."


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2006)

Vasha looks on, rather confused by the whole ordeal.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Uh, no.  Well I guess technically yes.  But it's just made of coloured glass in the semblance of one, not blessed by priests or anything," Claudia confesses, "I've never been too much for the whole priestess thing, but I needed an effective prop."



“Well, it was certainly that,” Tiberius chuckles. “Hmm, I think you deserve a reward for being so inventive and tricky, though a more private setting is definitely in order for that,” he says with a broad grin, taking Claudia in his arms once again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2006)

"Well then, I'm afraid we shall have to wait for the ship to reach it's destination, shan't we my lord?" Claudia grins right back at him.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Indeed we shall, my lady, though I promise the wait will be worth it,” Tiberius remarks playfully.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 31, 2006)

Elmuriel looks on with bored indulgence "PPPLLLEEEEEAAASEEE" she says dryly as the couple begin to embrace "Do us all a favour and get a private room"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Tiberius chuckles at Elmurien’s request, before offering a droll retort, “Well, we’d be more than happy to accede to your plea, Elmurien, as we’ve been parted for quite some time, but since there’s no room currently available I’m afraid you’re just going to have to endure.”


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*

Taking a moment, Ferris tried to help Vasha understand what had just occured.  He didn't was to interrupt the dress and fashion discussion though as he was having a good time imagining each of the women in each particular dress that was described.

"If you wish it, Vasha, I would be pleased to explain the situation . . . at least to the best of my ability,"  Ferris offered, relaxing comfortably in a seat nearby El and Vasha.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

"Yes, please," Vasha says, curiously.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2006)

El stops talking and settles back to listen to Ferris's story.

OOC: Haven't received a mail Bront


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for D20Dazza]Doh, forgot they turned off e-mail at enworld.

check out this thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*

Ferris, smiling with his audience, tried his very best to diplomatically explain what had transpired with Tiberius and Claudia.  "Well, Vasha . . . to start adulterous  wives refers to wives that cheat on their husbands, not adult age wives.  Likewise, a philandering man is one who is carrying on many extra-marital love affairs with others, not a wealthy man.  I believe that Claudi was . . . trying to tease Tiberius but implying that she was in the service of Junia, when she wasn't.  As such, she attempted to make him think that she had discovered he was . . . unfaithful to her.  Or something like that."


OOC: Diplomacy +15


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“That pretty much covers it,” Tiberius confirms.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

"Oh, ok.  So underage wives can be adulterous?  That's strange," Vasha says.  "Marriage is a wonderful thing, but that should never stop someone from sharing pleasure with another."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2006)

"Not only is that correct, but more surprisingly for a Sacra, it didn't contain even one reference to 'devil-worship' or 'false idols' when Junia was mentioned," Claudia agrees with Tiberius.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, that is unusual isn’t it. Thank you for being so diplomatic, Ferris,” Tiberius adds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2006)

*Claudia turns to Vasha.*

"You're friends with this Ammon of Tiberius's, aren't you?  The way he presented his wife-to-be in the invitation, I'd be surprised if he didn't explain to you about marriage customs.  In the Empire though, except a few crazy priestesses of Junia, most don't even try to enforce fidelity on the part of the groom..."

"Of course, Tiberius and I knew we were soulmates for life, so we did swear some extra vows to make our marriage more special than just another High Praetor political marriage."


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2006)

"Oh, I know he was getting married.  My parents were married.  That didn't stop him from sharing pleasure though," Vasha says.  "I'm supposed to teach him something for his wedding gift."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2006)

"Ah, I see.  Well, I'd guess that even when married, a Nymph would be more like Vynerys when she was forced into marriage than Junia."


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2006)

"As long as it doesn't hurt anyone, there's nothing wrong with sharing pleasure," Vasha says.  "If it hurts someone, then it isn't realy pleasure then is it?  Ber...Ammon told me of the marriage, and only did what he felt was right for him.  And Mother and Daddy had a fine marriage, thankyouverymuch."

[sblock=El]Vasha whispers to El, "I don't think she likes me."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

*Claudia smiles slightly.*

"I didn't say they didn't, dear.  Junia isn't exactly a model wife either--she's too much of a vengeful bitch, at least in my opinion.  That's not the way our relationship is.  Frankly, none of the marriages of the Old or New Gods really set a good role model, and we can tell Myneria agreed with that...I think a lot of High Praetor women want to be something like a mix of Myneria when her power bloomed to fruition and she became a goddess-archon rather than a maiden, perhaps for some tempered somewhat by a bit of Vystia, Vynerys, or Junia for good measure, as we choose."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius grins as his wife and Vasha continue their discussion, knowing this may go on for some time if Vasha doesn’t yield.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

"Why can't you just be like yourselves instead of like all those people you name?" Vasha asks.  "I wouldn't want to be anyone but me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

"That is a chicken and egg argument.  One can say that the gods themselves and their relationships are actually archetypes for the personalities and relationships of mortals.  In a sense, it may be the mortal women who make the gods and not the gods who make the mortals.  So in that way, I can talk about the fact that I expect you to act like Vynerys without claiming you are attempting to emulate her.  Perhaps the most archetypical example of this phenomenon is the rise of Myneria and the rise of the Archons.  Which came first?  It's a good question, and no one knows.  Was the creation of a genetically superior being able to instigate a revolution and seize control of the empire what caused Myneria to change, transforming from the canny and brave yet submissive and shy virgin goddess to the golden Empress of the gods?  Or was it Myneria's wisdom and tactics, rising to the rulership of the cosmos that allowed her to spark the creation of a new race of women who would be her servants of change in our realm?  I think I can tell which of those two possibilities you would prefer to be true--the first one, right?  It's surprising that there exists a split even amongst the Archons as to which is true, though I have my theories as to why."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Come now Claudia, there’s no need to confound Vasha with your theories,” Tiberius chuckles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

*Claudia chuckles lightly.*

"Oh, I know dear.  That's why I stopped there and didn't even mention what they were.  Though of course, I would be glad to let you know later.  It's all about politics, religion, and sociohistorical significance, and I know how we love to discuss things together," she smiles at him.

*By this time, the short journey to the palace is over, as the ferry slows to tactical speed and then stops smoothly at a long dock with a red carpet welcoming all visitors to a fabulous and wonderful palace complex, with many buildings surrounding the main palace itself.  Even Vasha, who has seen this place before (and a few other palaces besides!) is somewhat impressed by it all, and she can't help but note that they've managed to make it even more beautiful and opulent for the special occasion than when she had been there before.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

"I've never contemplated such things.  I am here because of the love my Mother and Daddy shared for each other and for Arris, and I know Mother, Daddy, and Arris all love me, perhaps more than anyone could truely know," Vasha says, who braves a smile while whiping away a tear.  "I mean no disrespect, but you speak of gods so freely that I've never heard of and creations I know not of.  I am a Naiad, and I am quite sure where I come from."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

"Do you know?  You know I've never been able to get an answer more scientific than something like 'the love of Amaranthia' and or 'my mother'.  If you actually know the origin of the race of Nymphs, I would be delighted to hear of it.  In my mind, that might be another chicken and egg question of equal mystery, considering the Nymph's symbiotic nature."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *By this time, the short journey to the palace is over, as the ferry slows to tactical speed and then stops smoothly at a long dock with a red carpet welcoming all visitors to a fabulous and wonderful palace complex, with many buildings surrounding the main palace itself.  Even Vasha, who has seen this place before (and a few other palaces besides!) is somewhat impressed by it all, and she can't help but note that they've managed to make it even more beautiful and opulent for the special occasion than when she had been there before.*



"Wow, they realy have spruced up the place," Vasha says as she steps out onto the dock.  She looks around for any indication of where to continue on to.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, I think what you already said was theory enough for most, dear heart, but I’d be more than happy to hear the rest later,” Tiberius confirms with an affectionate smile, offering Claudia his arm before disembarking.


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Do you know?  You know I've never been able to get an answer more scientific than something like 'the love of Amaranthia' and or 'my mother'.  If you actually know the origin of the race of Nymphs, I would be delighted to hear of it.  In my mind, that might be another chicken and egg question of equal mystery, considering the Nymph's symbiotic nature."



"I'm a nymph of Arris, not Amaranthia," Vasha corrects.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

*The valet steps off the boat and offers assistance to anyone who takes it in disembarking.*

"Welcome, honoured guests.  As guests of the groom, you have plenty of wonderful events ahead of you today, and this is just the pre-festivities.  First, you have a reception to meet the bride, then another bigger reception with the families of the bride and groom.  After that, you'll head to the bachelor party for the groom.  Tomorrow, the bride's guests, all the family and visiting dignitaries, and everyone else will head over for the ceremony itself and the huge wedding party."

"Can I help you find the first reception?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

"A Nymph of Arris...is that metaphysically even possible?  I heard that half-Nymphs renounce their previous heritage and become fully Amaranthian...what sort of powerful magic would it take to prevent that--or are you still a half-Nymph and not fully fey?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "A Nymph of Arris...is that metaphysically even possible?  I heard that half-Nymphs renounce their previous heritage and become fully Amaranthian...what sort of powerful magic would it take to prevent that--or are you still a half-Nymph and not fully fey?"



"I've renounced nothing," Vasha says.  "Perhaps sometimes, you just must accept what is, instead of questioning why."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Can I help you find the first reception?"



"Yes, please, we're with the groom.  But is there some place we can go to freshen up?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

"Ah, but where's your curiosity, Vasha," Claudia shakes her head with a smile, "What's the fun in idly accepting--that's the way of the priest."

"There's time to freshen up after the receptions and before the bachelor party, but I'm afraid there's no time right now.  I'm sorry--I guess the wedding planners would have assumed you would freshen up before heading to the wedding."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“They probably just assumed everyone who was coming, would know the schedule they’d set,” Tiberius chuckles. “Oh well, while I would have liked to settle in first, I think we’re all fresh enough to attend a reception or two.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, but where's your curiosity, Vasha," Claudia shakes her head with a smile, "What's the fun in idly accepting--that's the way of the priest."



"Or perhaps simply someone content with themselves," Vasha says. "Or perhaps with more important questions on her mind."


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "There's time to freshen up after the receptions and before the bachelor party, but I'm afraid there's no time right now.  I'm sorry--I guess the wedding planners would have assumed you would freshen up before heading to the wedding."



"Oh, well, that's OK, we'll just have to make due." Vasha says.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Turning to the valet, Tiberius asks, “So is there anything we should know, before attending the receptions?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

"If there is, sir, then it is not something to which I am privy, as a simple valet.  Would you all like to head on over now?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, I see little reason to delay, and arriving late would be impolite to say the least...so yes, heading over now would be good,” Tiberius replies, as he looks around to see if anyone is going to offer a contradictory opinion.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 3, 2006)

"Please lead on." adds the Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

*Claudia nods, agreeing with her husband.*

"You're okay then, miss?" the valet asks Vasha to make sure that the Nymph is fine before heading off.


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Vasha nods, "Yes, I'm fine."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

*The valet leads the group to a small building and then inside, down a hall to a small sitting room, where he motions for them to enter and then heads off.  Inside the room are several comfortable-looking chairs, a divan for reclining, a table filled with gourmet appetisers, and other rich furnishings, including gorgeous paintings and intricate tapestries.*

*Awaiting the new arrivals on the divan sits the bride-to-be.  Lynestra, is breathtakingly gorgeous, even moreso than Vasha or Elmurien and far surpassing Claudia, with long, perfectly arranged golden locks, big blue eyes and full ruby lips, as well as a soft, curvy physique that is emphasised by her opulent form-flattering garb. It is easy to see now why Ammon was always so in awe of this woman.  To the Praetors, she is most reminiscent of an Archon and to Mythweaver and Elmurien a Rowaini princess or angel, the former of which, in fact, she is.*

*She looks up and smiles widely as she sees the new arrivals.*

"Oh, welcome everyone!  I've been so excited to meet all of Ammon's friends after he returned and told me all sorts of stories about you all, but first," she turns to Vasha, an apologetic and somewhat sheepish look on her face as her lips purse, "I have to apologise to you, Vasha.  I am so terribly sorry for the way I received you when last we met, but I thought...well never mind what I thought, since Ammon has helped me realise the truth of the matter, and so I don't even want to dwell on them.  My husband's sister!  And you saved his life on Arris?  Wait, does that make you my sister-in-law then?  Come here!  How about a hug?"

*Lynestra doesn't allow Vasha to protest her warm hug, and she doesn't seem to mind that it musses up her opulent attire a bit.  She straightens it unconsciously as she turns to the others, but before she can begin to talk, Puddles heads over curiously to say hello as well, so Lynestra bends down to give him to pet him, as she says:*

"Watch the dress, boy, okay?  Vasha, I can't remember, but what was his name again?  I'm afraid Ammon didn't mention it enough for it to register.  He's a cute doggie, and I know we have some great animal handlers here who will play with him during the ceremony--I'm sure you'll understand that he can't enter the cathedral, right?"

*Finished playing with Puddles, she tries to turn to the others again and this time succeeds.*

"Don't worry, I promise I didn't forget you all.  Let's see who I can remember--I'm going based on race, so apologies if I get any of you wrong."

*First she turns to Tiberius and Claudia, smiling as she looks at the two together.*

"The lovebirds over there simply must be Tiberius and his wife...don't tell me...Claudia.  You helped my Ammon to save illegally-exploited slaves--that's so sweet, and so like him."

*Then she turns to Mythweaver.*

"You're the Byblan, Mythweaver, who did some archaeological expeditions with Ammon.  I heard there were all sorts of ghosts and nasty things in there--he was lucky to have you with him."

*She looks to Ferris.*

"By the height, you almost don't look like a Sacra, but the hair colour and the masculinity give you away.  Ferris, right?  You helped save Ammon from some assassins, I heard.  I hope you aren't offended by our marriage ceremony--just remember that the Rowaini angels and saints are not considered gods, so maybe it'll be okay?"

*Then she turns to Elmurien last.*

"And you are El?  I can't remember your full name, I'm afraid.  Ammon usually called you El.  You helped Ferris and Ammon, right?  Thank you, from the bottom of my heart."

*Addressing everyone.*

"I'm so glad to meet all of you!  I hope we'll have a nice reception.  Please, eat as much as you want, and let's all talk.  I'd like to hear your sides of the story with Ammon from each of you, and if you have any juicy stories of what you've been doing since, that would be grand!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Vasha is caught a bit off guard, but smiles and welcomes the hug.  "Just Sisters.  I don't think I could ever turn a Sister down."

"Oh, I understand.  He'll be quite excited for a chance to run around and play though.  That's more his thing."

After listening to the others, "Wow, he certaintly did get around didn't he?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

"Really?  Well, Ammon was right--it really is just that easy to be a Sister.  I wasn't sure if you'd want to talk to me again after last time..."

"So, you never did tell me the name of your canine companion, sister Vasha," Lynestra reminds her.


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

"Sister's are willing to forgive those they're close to, and if the Ammon I know loves you as much as he says he does, then the woman I met last time certaintly wasn't her normal self," Vasha says with a smile.  "You don't seem to be the only one worried 'bout nymphs and marriage around here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

"Hmm?  What do you mean by that, Va--err--Sister?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm?  What do you mean by that, Va--err--Sister?"



"It just means I think I understand, and regardless, I forgive you Sister," Vasha says, giving her a warm hug.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

"Well, thank you very much, Sister," Lynestra replies softly, "Now want to tell me all about you and Ammon?  Oh, and you still haven't told me your little friend's name."


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

"That's Puddles," Vasha says.  "He'll be happy to see Ammon."

"Ammon and I spent time looking for answers about what happened when Daddy died," Vasha says.  Her mood changes a little bit though as she begins to speak.  "I got some with his help, and more after he left, but I need to talk to him again.  I need his help.  Daddy needs his help..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

"Well, I'm sure he'll be glad to help you, and I will too.  We'll both help you as best we can.  Puddles, eh?  Well, I'm afraid there aren't too many of those on this asteroid, though they do have a small source of natural water for the baths and other things."


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

"Oh, realy?  That sounds delightful.  I can't wait to bathe this eve," Vasha says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

"I'd imagine you'll have at least two chances, one after the second reception and before the bachelor party and the other after the party...if it ends at any decent hour.  I don't what's going to go on over there, but just since you're my Sister now, just help make sure it doesn't get out of hand, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

Vasha chuckles and nods, "I can do that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

(OOC: By the way, Lynestra is waiting for replies to post 140 from the others too )

"Thanks, Vasha.  So Ammon told me your adventures with him were dangerous.  You said more happened after he left--what was it like?  It must be a grand story."


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: By the way, Lynestra is waiting for replies to post 140 from the others too )
> 
> "Thanks, Vasha.  So Ammon told me your adventures with him were dangerous.  You said more happened after he left--what was it like?  It must be a grand story."



"It's a long one, and perhaps it will be grand in the telling, but it was harsh to live through,"  Vasha says.  "But I found out more about Arris' love for me than I could have ever known otherwise. I met a Sister, and found a Soul Sister.  I learned of slavery, torture, and met my father's killer..."  Vasha pauses, and takes a deep breath and slowly lets it out.  "I'm sorry Sister, but there is so much to tell, and I think that right now is not the time.  As I said, much of it is unpleasant."

She pauses, and begins to smile again, "I did learn some new tricks though.  Think I could supprise Ammon?"  Her hair waivers to a redish color for a moment, though perhaps just a trick of the light?  "To do it justice, I'd need to find a good place to change, but maybe It'd be fun to suprise him!  Too many people would know it's me if I changed dresses and such right here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

"Unpleasant...well a wedding is a happy occasion, so I shan't force you to dwell on anything unpleasant when we should all be thinking of happier things."

"Hmm, well I'll bet you definitely could surprise him.  And don't worry--if you show me, I won't tell him your secret.  I couldn't, anyway.  They say it's bad luck for the bride and groom to see each other the day before all the way up to the ceremony itself, so I haven't seen him all day.  You tell him hi from me when you see him, though, okay?  I'd have you send him hugs and kisses from me, too, but I'll have the one special kiss for him tomorrow after our vows."


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

Vasha smiles and nods, "I can try, if I can find someplace to change.  My Sister helped me tap into my Valsian heritage, and I can do a pretty good job disguising as one, but I need the dress to make it complete.  I'll pass the hugs and kisses on in spades."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

"Well, I'm sure if you have time to bathe, you must therefore have time and a place to change, since you'll need to change out of your clothes and into a bathing outfit, right?" Lynestra points out.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2006)

OOC: Just waiting for Lynestra and Vasha to finish up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

(OOC: Go ahead and hold a conversation in parallel.  We'll assume they're actually sequential in game time, but it saves us real world time )


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

"Bathing outfit?  Why would I wear something when bathing?" Vasha asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

*Lynestra raises an eyebrow.*

"Well, normally you do in a larger baths, rather than a private bath.  It's just how we do it, so it's the local custom, you see."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Addressing everyone.*
> 
> "I'm so glad to meet all of you!  I hope we'll have a nice reception.  Please, eat as much as you want, and let's all talk.  I'd like to hear your sides of the story with Ammon from each of you, and if you have any juicy stories of what you've been doing since, that would be grand!"




El says little, feeling a little disgruntled that she didn't get a chance to freshen up, her mood isn't improved by the stunning good looks of their host. 

When Vasha and Lynestra _Can't recall her full name_ begin talking of bathing and freshening up El's mood suddenly improves "Why that sounds wonderful" El says "that rat of a valet wouldn't let us freshen up before herding us in here your majesty" she explains with a sweet smile "Can I perhaps join you Vasha? Your majesty?".


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Addressing everyone.*
> 
> "I'm so glad to meet all of you!  I hope we'll have a nice reception.  Please, eat as much as you want, and let's all talk.  I'd like to hear your sides of the story with Ammon from each of you, and if you have any juicy stories of what you've been doing since, that would be grand!"



“There’s not really all that much to tell, when you get down to it,” Tiberius begins simply, as he prepares to tell his story. “Between the pair of us, using Ammon’s money and my status, we managed to buy the last surviving member of a group of nymphs that had been illegally sold into slavery in the arena, release her, and escort her out of the Empire. The journey wasn’t without a few strange occurrences though, as her time in the arena and events that had transpired during her initial capture had wounded her far more deeply than anyone initially suspected.” Pausing briefly, a slight smile comes to his lips as he continues, “Kallithyia had, I think, started to look beyond her past though by the time we parted company, thankfully...chiefly due to the priestess who served as the ship’s healer and counselor.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

"Oh, they're public baths?"  Vasha sighs, "Well, I guess that may be fun too, though it's never quite the same when you're wearing something."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

> "Why that sounds wonderful that rat of a valet wouldn't let us freshen up before herding us in here your majesty.  Can I perhaps join you Vasha? Your majesty?"




*Lynestra blushes slightly and pushes the tips of her two pointer fingers together.*

"Oh, well, you two can work something out, I'm sure, but they have all sorts of time-consuming and rigourously-detailed plans for the bride, I'm afraid," Lynestra confesses, "As to the baths, well, I wouldn't call anything in this place exactly 'public', since there isn't really a public to use them, but there are separate bathing areas for the men and women generally, though sometimes a married couple will bathe together, and the baths are big enough that they can be shared."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

> “There’s not really all that much to tell, when you get down to it.  Between the pair of us, using Ammon’s money and my status, we managed to buy the last surviving member of a group of nymphs that had been illegally sold into slavery in the arena, release her, and escort her out of the Empire. The journey wasn’t without a few strange occurrences though, as her time in the arena and events that had transpired during her initial capture had wounded her far more deeply than anyone initially suspected.  Kallithyia had, I think, started to look beyond her past though by the time we parted company, thankfully...chiefly due to the priestess who served as the ship’s healer and counselor.”




"Well, that was very kind of you, though I don't suppose you two could have worked sooner to save...no, I'm sure it just couldn't be.  You know, somehow I think Ammon thought of that journey as some kind of failure--he hardly talked about it that much."

"That's my husband for you.  A brilliant Warmage and great in a fight, but he's got a heart of gold, and underneath _that_, he's a big softie," Claudia jokes, giving Tiberius a kiss, "Ship's healer and counselor?  I didn't even know we had those on our ships--well, at least I never did, did you usually, honey?" Claudia asks, before whispering to Tiberius in High Praetorian:

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"W...was she...prettier than me?  The ship's counselor...Is that why..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 4, 2006)

RA said:
			
		

> *Then she turns to Mythweaver.*
> 
> "You're the Byblan, Mythweaver, who did some archaeological expeditions with Ammon. I heard there were all sorts of ghosts and nasty things in there--he was lucky to have you with him."




"It is I who was lucky to have your husband to be with me.  He saved me a few times down there but we did learn quite a bit.  It was a fascinating dig. The knowledge gained on that expedition was really worth the danger we went through." replies the Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

"That's very sweet of you, sir--oh wait, I didn't mean to offend if you aren't a male Ascended," Lynestra apologies, "It sounds like quite an adventure.  Oh, and he's my husband tomorrow.  Tonight he's still my fiance and husband-to-be.  Somehow, that's even more romantic."


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lynestra blushes slightly and pushes the tips of her two pointer fingers together.*
> 
> "Oh, well, you two can work something out, I'm sure, but they have all sorts of time-consuming and rigourously-detailed plans for the bride, I'm afraid," Lynestra confesses, "As to the baths, well, I wouldn't call anything in this place exactly 'public', since there isn't really a public to use them, but there are separate bathing areas for the men and women generally, though sometimes a married couple will bathe together, and the baths are big enough that they can be shared."



"Oh, well, that's ok. I don't mind bathing naked," Vasha says.  "I'm sure we'll be able to work something out then El.  Besides, Ferris wanted me to show the the joys of bathing in spring water, and I told Tiberius I'd show him my," she looks at Lynestra, "Oh, I'd better not say, so Ammon's will be a suprise"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

"Go ahead--not only do I promise not to tell him, I couldn't see him before you if I wanted to," Lynestra points out, winking.


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Go ahead--not only do I promise not to tell him, I couldn't see him before you if I wanted to," Lynestra points out, winking.



Vasha giggles, "It's a suprise for you silly."

OOC: Vasha still has her scroll for Ammon, doesn't she?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

(OOC: Yup, but Lynestra doesn't know that )

"Oh...heh...I didn't realise," Lynestra blushes a slight crimson.


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Yup, but Lynestra doesn't know that )
> 
> "Oh...heh...I didn't realise," Lynestra blushes a slight crimson.



Vasha giggles, "Don't worry about it Sister, you'll enjoy it."

OOC: Wasn't infering otherwise.  Just trying to remember if she had given it already.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, makes sense)

"If you say so," Lynestra nods.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Claudia]“No, not at all, dear heart, and it wasn’t a choice I made lightly. I promise to explain myself in full later, when we’re alone, but for the moment be assured that neither my love or desire for you has wavered in the least.”[/SBLOCK]*Tiberius whispers back to Claudia in High Praetorian, giving her a kiss as he finishes, before responding aloud to the room at large.*

“No, there’s never been a ship’s healer and councelor on any ship I’ve been on before, though it wasn’t a military ship, so I suppose they might have the need for a slightly different crew. Then, perhaps Ammon sought out that ship in particular, thinking Kallithyia may need that kind of help, I don’t really know...” he says in answer to Claudia’s question, before turning his attention back to Lynestra’s statement. “No, sadly Lynestra we couldn’t, and I understand Ammon feeling that way and not speaking about it, as I feel much the same myself.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

*Lynestra nods.*

"I'm just glad he's okay.  He'll tell me about it eventually, when the time comes that he feels he is ready.  I'm just glad your lovely wife was able to come for the wedding as well.  Ammon told me that she almost never has time off at the same time you do."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“As am I,” Tiberius says, glancing fondly at Claudia. “Yes, that’s right. The demands of the Empire take little consideration of personal wants, though Ammon has given me a few ideas to improve the situation when we return.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

"Well that's good," Lynestra smiles, "Ammon always was a thinker...a dreamer.  So many nights I would tiptoe lightly up behind him to see him gazing at the stars wistfully," she smiles again and sighs, "I imagine if he didn't waste ninety percent of that wistful dreaming on me, he'd be a great poet or philosopher by now."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, I saw a little of that myself on the voyage. It wasn’t at all unusual to find him standing on deck and staring out at the stars,” Tiberius remarks with a chuckle, “or catch him with one of those wistful looks on his face...though I can’t imagine I was much better myself on that score.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

"Well, meeting your beautiful and charming wife, I can see why.  It's such a shame that you don't often get to spend time together."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I couldn’t agree more,” Tiberius says wistfully. “So I guess we’ll just have to make the most of the time we have here.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

"Hopefully you'll have enough alone time together.  They _do_ have an awful lot of parties and receptions planned, don't they?  Well, they should be fun, I guess.  After this while they have an artist do a portrait of me in the wedding dress, there's also a reception where you meet the families, and after that you should have several hours' leeway."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That's very sweet of you, sir--oh wait, I didn't mean to offend if you aren't a male Ascended," Lynestra apologies, "It sounds like quite an adventure.  Oh, and he's my husband tomorrow.  Tonight he's still my fiance and husband-to-be.  Somehow, that's even more romantic."




"Yes, I was a male before ascension and no I don't take any offence at the question." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

"Oh yes, I'm sorry.  I've met Byblans before, but even now I just don't know how to react.  On first reaction, I kind of assume they're male, I guess--what girl would want to give up her looks and identity as a female?  I guess that's kind of shallow, though, so I try to look past my instinct."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2006)

"Either sex from many different races seek the knowledge that can be gained through ascension. It is that thirst for the unknown that drives many people, myself included, to become Byblan." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

"I guess so...it just seems like a lot to give up...forever...although I guess the perspective of advanced knowledge is also a lot to gain.  That's why the Dolathi have it best, I think.  They may not be able to equal a Byblan's well-rounded force of mind, but they can experience all different points of view without also giving anything else up permanently."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hopefully you'll have enough alone time together.  They _do_ have an awful lot of parties and receptions planned, don't they?  Well, they should be fun, I guess.  After this while they have an artist do a portrait of me in the wedding dress, there's also a reception where you meet the families, and after that you should have several hours' leeway."



“There do seem to be quite a few events to attend, yes, but any time I can spend with Claudia, in private or not, will be time I look forward to,” Tiberius says, looking towards his wife and smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

"And I'm just glad to be able to spend any time at all with Tiberius.  Our days together at the Academy seem like such a distant memory now of wonderful times spent together.  I think tonight will be the perfect chance for a refresher course," Claudia laughs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I guess so...it just seems like a lot to give up...forever...although I guess the perspective of advanced knowledge is also a lot to gain.  That's why the Dolathi have it best, I think.  They may not be able to equal a Byblan's well-rounded force of mind, but they can experience all different points of view without also giving anything else up permanently."




"Perhaps, though the Dolathi gain such abilities from birth. For those of us who crave the knowledge offered, Byblan is a means to that end." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

"Well, I guess that's true.  Still, it's not for me, though I suppose I probably wouldn't even pass the test to qualify to become a Byblan either," Lynestra laughs at herself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I guess that's true.  Still, it's not for me, though I suppose I probably wouldn't even pass the test to qualify to become a Byblan either," Lynestra laughs at herself.




"Honestly, I was never quite as comely as you, dear Lynestra. It would be a shame for you to take on this grey palour unless you truely sought the secrets that come with it." he replies trying to end in flatery.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

"Oh, you're too kind, sir.  Still a charmer, even as a Byblan, your Rowaini heritage shines through," Lynestra jokes, "Of course, beauty is only a veneer, and an ever-fading one at that.  It is what is inside that counts, asnd I guess that's the Byblan perspective on why to Ascend?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*



			
				Lynestra said:
			
		

> *She looks to Ferris.*  "By the height, you almost don't look like a Sacra, but the hair colour and the masculinity give you away.  Ferris, right?  You helped save Ammon from some assassins, I heard.  I hope you aren't offended by our marriage ceremony--just remember that the Rowaini angels and saints are not considered gods, so maybe it'll be okay?"




Ferris humbled shrugged, bowing low in greeting. “It was nothing, mi’lady,”  Ferris replied, modestly “though to be honest, your husband-to-be did all of the heavy lifting.  I was just pleased that Elmurien and I were available to provide warning and . . . clean up the scraps that were left behind in his wake.  As to the ceremony, mi’lady, I’ve taken great pains to . . . observe everything with an open eye and allow others to live as they see fit . . . provided they do not bring harm to others by their actions or inactions.”



			
				Vasha said:
			
		

> "Oh, well, that's ok. I don't mind bathing naked," Vasha says.  "I'm sure we'll be able to work something out then El.  Besides, Ferris wanted me to show the the joys of bathing in spring water, and I told Tiberius I'd show him my," she looks at Lynestra, "Oh, I'd better not say, so Ammon's will be a suprise"




Ferris had the modesty to blush, but nodded his head in agreement, “I would be pleased and honored to do just such a thing, mi’lady.  In fact, a nice bath and perhaps a change out of armor would be preferable, depending on what our activities are likely to be.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2006)

> “It was nothing, mi’lady, though to be honest, your husband-to-be did all of the heavy lifting. I was just pleased that Elmurien and I were available to provide warning and . . . clean up the scraps that were left behind in his wake. As to the ceremony, mi’lady, I’ve taken great pains to . . . observe everything with an open eye and allow others to live as they see fit . . . provided they do not bring harm to others by their actions or inactions.”




"Well, that's very gallant and fair-minded of you, then," Lynestra smiles, "I can definitely see why you would be friends with Ammon.  It sometimes seems like he struggles on a one-man mission to do good in the world, so it'd great to know that he has friends who will stand by him even if he winds up sticking his nose into something dangerous.  He knows a little bit of magic and dueling, but he's best at dealing with courtly and mercantile functions.  Still, he's an amazing man--sometimes I can't believe my fortune that we will be together forever.  Not every princess has a story with a happy ending."


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*

"I am pleased that you think so, mi'lady,"  Ferris replied.  "One can only do what one can.  Ammon is an amazing man, as you say.  And, if I might add, one as beautiful and charming as yourself, deserves a happy ending, if any does."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2006)

"That's very sweet of you, Ferris, although I like to think that beauty does not entitle me to a happy ending any more than a plain woman.  It's just another gift with which the angels have blessed me, and one I should cherish and for which I should be thanfkul instead of taking it for granted."


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2006)

"I would agree with your assessment, mi'lady," Ferris replied to the princess, "though I would say that you seem well grounded in the short time I have been able to be in your presense, mi'lady."

Ferris bowed again, politely, not wanting to create a faux pax and be unable to enjoy the festivities . . . or his bath.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"Why thank you, Ferris.  I think it's just as important for a woman to be beautiful on the inside as on the outside, if not moreso."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I couldn’t agree more,” Tiberius says approvingly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"And so do I," Claudia agrees, "That's why I didn't matter Tiberius for his uncanny good looks--it was that sexy mind of his that always turned me on."

*Lynestra nods and smiles.*

"I wish everyone understood it, but sometimes I fear that not everyone does...that many people do not."


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

"Beauty and pleasure stem from the spirit, not just the body,"  Vasha says.  "It's why sharing pleasure with others is always encouraging, showing another that you feel their spirit is beautiful.  The open sharing only helps your own spirit's beauty as well, for there is no better gift than the gift of happiness."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"Really?  So are you saying that beautiful people by necessity have a beautiful spirit then, or that ugly people are cursed with a cruel one?...I'm not sure if I can agree with that--it's a different worldview from mine," Lynestra ponders

"I believe that your misinterpretation stems from Vasha's use of the word beauty.  She probably refers to one of several Seelie words for beauty, and you are thinking of the standard Eldish meaning.  I believe that she doesn't say that ugly people are evil or that pretty people are good, but instead she quibbles with the definition of the word 'beauty' such that another being cannot be said to possess it in the first place if they are physically attractive.  So rather than saying that a physically attractive person must have a beautiful spirit, Vasha would say that a physically attractive person with a cruel spirit is, in fact, not beautiful in the first place.  At least I think," Claudia posits.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

"Claudia is mostly correct.  Beauty is in the spirit.  And no matter how attractive someone may be from the outside, it is the beauty of the spirit that matters," Vasha says.  "I have seen some spirits that are beautiful and yet still twisted somehow, and that is the saddest of all.  Some can not deal with their inate beauty, or are forced to feel ashamed of it.  My Sister on Arris is like that."

Vasha pauses, "Lynestra, have you heard any recient news from Arris?  I worry for my Sister there, and I hope that things are allright for her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"Arris?  Just the usual, I'm afraid, and not much of that.  Arris is far from here, though we do get some trade and traffic.  I think the only thing of note was there was some sort of political intrigue involving the Dragonemperor's daughter and the chancellor who sent troops to her villa or something like that.  In the end, as usual, the princess got what she wanted, and the chancellor was executed.  Now, the big news for Arris was actually on Eldiz just a little while ago.  Seems some adventurers found a powerful jewel, the Crazan Arris, and they gave it to the Dragonlord Zaryl Barryn, and then there were thefts and murders and I don't know what happened to it in the end.  I think he got it back but then it was a fake or something."


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

Vasha breaths a sigh of relief when she hears about the princess.  Then she gets extremely excited "The Crazan Arris?  Realy?  Please, do you know more?  It's very important!  Have you heard anything about the Grylaz Arris too?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"The Grills Arris?  Is that a bistro?  I don't think I've heard of it, no.  I'm sorry, Vasha."

"I think she pronounced it Gry_laz_ with an 'a', though I must admit I've never heard of either a Crazan or a Grylaz Arris.  I'm afraid my knowledge of things beyond the Empire is rather lacking--fortunately, my darling Tiberius has just gone on vacation out here, so he can tell me all about it!  That's going to be so exciting!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

"No, it's... It's important, but something best talked about in private.  Ammon may know, and it is part of why I must talk with him," Vasha says.  "At least my Sister is ok."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"I'm not sure I follow that from what I said," Lynestra says, "Does that mean your Sister is also the Dragonemperor's daughter, the one who rips people's hearts out and tortures them for fun?  I guess if that's true, the stories about how she's half-succubus or some other demon must be exaggerated"


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

"It's... it's a long story, but she saved my life many times.  She is a beautiful person, though tainted with her own fear and regrets.  She helped me meet my Soul-Sister.  And then their's Daddy..." Vasha's voice fades as she whipes a tear away.  "I need to see Ammon.  He'll understand." she says, almost as if she's convincing herself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"Oh Vasha, that sounds awful," Lynestra wraps her arms around her new Sister in a hug, "Don't cry, now.  It'll be okay, I'm sure.  You can always tell me or Ammon anything, okay?  You'll be able to talk to him in just a few hours."


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

"No offense Sister, but Ammon was there for some of what happened on Arris, and I think he is more likely to understand.  I'm sure one of us will share with you in time, but...," Vasha takes a deep breath and sighs.  "I realy don't want to bring you down right now.  Please, enjoy, this should be a happy time for you.  Given the time that has passed, a few days will mean nothing."

Vasha hugs Lynestra back, "Thank you Sister."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2006)

Elmuriel takes a couple of steps away from Vasha when she hears who her sister is but continues to listen raptly to the conversation. She doesn't understand much of the conversation but, it was providing a wealth of information to build songs and stories around.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

Vasha looks over to El, "What's wrong?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2006)

"Why nothing at all Vasha" Elmuriel says with a quick smile "Just stretching the legs dear"


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]FYI, the term Sister is a term of enderment to many Nymphs and Sidhe, and means nothing about a biological relation.  There's some notes in it in the world doc that Unleashed has in the Encyclopedia thread[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I think she pronounced it Gry_laz_ with an 'a', though I must admit I've never heard of either a Crazan or a Grylaz Arris.  I'm afraid my knowledge of things beyond the Empire is rather lacking--fortunately, my darling Tiberius has just gone on vacation out here, so he can tell me all about it!  That's going to be so exciting!"



“Yes, dear heart, I’m sure my travels will interest you no end...especially considering the places I went,” Tiberius remarks with a grin, knowing he’ll be in for a grilling on everything he saw when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"Ammon told me what happened while he was there with you, dear, but I do understand if you don't want to talk about it now.  Promise me we'll talk about it tomorrow if you haven't already told Ammon who then told me by then," Lynestra replies to Vasha, understanding.

"And I know you'll be just elated to tell me all about it, dear heart.  You do love telling a good story so," Claudia tells her husband, giving Tiberius a brief kiss on the lips.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mythweaver sits back enjoying the tales told. So much information can be gleaned from stories.


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2006)

Ferris, likewise, stood back from the others, allowing them to converse without interference.  Instead, he took the opportunity to better observe his surroundings, thought his eyes did linger on the beauty of Vasha, El, and Lynestra.  His gaze did not linger over Claudia, as it would not be proper.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

(OOC: It's proper to eye the bride-to-be though?  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ammon told me what happened while he was there with you, dear, but I do understand if you don't want to talk about it now.  Promise me we'll talk about it tomorrow if you haven't already told Ammon who then told me by then," Lynestra replies to Vasha, understanding.



Vasha nods.  "I'm sorry Sister, perhaps I'm weak, but I trust Ammon, and much of this is hard enough to say already."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

*Lynestra smiles and nods.*

"It's okay.  Be strong, Vasha, alright?" she gives Vasha another hug.

*The reception continues with more small talk, but eventually it comes to a close.*

"Well, got to try my wedding dress on and get my portrait done now--you're going to get to meet the families, I think.  Good luck," she says, with a slight raise of an eyebrow.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

Vasha smiles, "Should we be worried?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

"Oh no, no.  Not worried.  Just prepared," Lynestra smiles and laughs just slightly, "I wonder if someone is coming to take you over there soon?  Anyway, I have to run.  See you tomorrow morning everyone!  It was a pleasure to meet you all.  You're all quite charming, and I'd be honoured to have you as my friends as well as Ammon's."

*Lynestra heads off and shortly thereafter, a gaunt pale-skinned man in a dark black butler's suit knocks and then enters the sitting room.*

"Excuse me, sirs and ladies.  I am here to take you to your next reception," he speaks in a quiet voice, almost a whisper, though tinged with a bit of an aristocratic Lyradar accent, an accent that Lynestra does not share, which is something that only Vasha significantly notices, "Won't you please follow me?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Certainly, lead the way,” Tiberius replies, standing unhurriedly and joining arms with Claudia, ready to follow their guide.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mythweaver stands and follows the butler.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Excuse me, sirs and ladies.  I am here to take you to your next reception," he speaks in a quiet voice, almost a whisper, though tinged with a bit of an aristocratic Lyradar accent, an accent that Lynestra does not share, which is something that only Vasha significantly notices, "Won't you please follow me?"



"Excuse me, sir, is there perhaps a place where I can freshen up first?" Vasha asks. "Perhaps a powder room of some kind?"

OOC: There has to be a lavitory of some kind.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

"There is, ma'am," the butler rasps, "But you may be late...we shall pass one on the way there.  You can use it, if you really want to."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"Well, isn't late fashionable?  I won't be too long, though I don't know about El," Vasha says.  "Or I could always change out here if it will speed things up."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"It is suggested that if you want to freshen up extensively, that you do so after the second reception, as there will be a break, although if you need to use the facilities, then please feel free to do so as we pass by," the butler says, "Now if you would?"

*The butler leads the way through connecting corridors and outside slightly under a covered walkway leading to another building.  As he passes by one side door he says:*

"The lavatory is there."

*He waits for a little bit to see if anyone is going to leave to go there.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"So, we'll have a chance to freshen up before we see Ammon?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Yes.  Most definitely, milady.  After this reception."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"Oh, well, why didn't someone say before?" Vasha says as she follows the usher.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius barely contains a chuckle which he manages to mask as a smile at Claudia, though his eyes betray his mirth to her quite clearly, as the break after the second reception is confirmed yet again for Vasha’s benefit.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

*Claudia raises her eyebrow and gives Tiberius a kiss, whispering:*

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Don't laugh, love.  She's a nice person, if not so bright."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*While they’re still close, Tiberius whisper’s back:*

[SBLOCK=Claudia]“I know, dear heart, and you’ll notice I _did_ restrain myself.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

*The butler quirks an eyebrow at the whispering and then continues onward, eventually stopping at a gilded door.*

"The reception, sirs and madams."

*He bows, and walks away.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Vasha looks around at the others, and then heads for the door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

*As Vasha starts to open the door, the sound of light conversation begins to leak out of the opening doorway, growing louder as she pulls it completely open.  The room inside is splendid and luxurious, bedecked with soft-cushioned divans and couches and ornate chairs, with a large table with various hors d'oeuvres and plenty of fancy artwork, including a large oil painting on the far wall depicting a knight battling a dragon.  There is a small bar in the back corner with a servant mixing drinks.*

*Inside the room are several people talking and sipping cocktails.  A stern and unsmiling Rowaini man sits on a chair off to the side.  He is of indeterminate age, but clearly fairly old, though not yet greying, with short-cropped brown hair and blue eyes, reminding Vasha, Elmurien, and Ferris of an older, more serious version of Ammon.  He is standing and nodding occasionally to another Rowaini man of about the same age with reddish-blonde hair and brown eyes, who is talking with him quietly.  A younger Rowaini lad with a mop of straight brown hair and a muscular physique is talking with a blond-haired Rowaini fellow with brown eyes wearing a red suit, gesturing emphatically as he seems excited with whatever he is saying.  Another blond-haired Rowaini fellow, who looks similar to the last except he has strange lavender eyes instead of brown, possesses refined and somewhat delicate features belying the powerful muscles visible throughout his body, and is wearing green instead of red, is over at the bar getting drinks.  He is the first to notice the new arrivals.*

"Hey look everyone.  It seems the groom's friends have made it before the girls.  I told them they wouldn't have time to freshen up."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Vasha chuckles to herself and strides over to the man, "Hi, I'm Vasha, a friend of Ammon's.  Who are you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

*The young man sets his wine glass down and bows, taking Vasha's hand quite gently, moving with an elegant grace and gentle touch despite being well-muscled, and raising it to his lips for a quick kiss.*

"It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance, my lady Vasha.  Truly a faerie princess has entered out midst to gaze upon the mere mortals within the chamber.  I am Plydek Tyndarea, my lady.  Lynestra is my sister."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Vasha smiles warmly, "I'm no princess, just Vasha, though a girl can always dream.  Your sister is very lucky.  I guess you must be so excited for her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Ah yes.  You appear to be of sylvan blood, and I suppose the fey do not have titles like princess among them.  My apologies, my lady," Plydek grabs another glass and turns to the barkeep, "Nectarine Feywine for the lady, please."

He turns back, smiling Lucky, yes, I would agree with you there for sure.  I can't speak for everyone, but I personally am very excited for her, as the bartender finishes pouring, Plydek smoothly picks up the glass without breaking stride and places it gently in Vasha's hand, placing both of his hands on hers ostensibly to steady the glass though possibly to hold her hands, "Who would have ever guessed she would marry before Helena?  I sure didn't.  Kastor took me for 1000 crowns on that bet, and I think he only took it up on a passing fancy."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius, with Claudia on his arm, follows Vasha into the room, though he heads towards the pair of older gentlemen.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Vasha smiles, "I guess I do have some fey in me, but I am a princess only in a dream, though I take no offense to the suggestion."

She take a sip of the wine, "Mmm, this is good.  I don't believe I've had this before, though it reminds me of one of the fruit wines of Arris.  So, is it custom to gamble on your sibling's wedding?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

*The two older gentlemen noted the arrivals when Plydek announced them and nodded in acknowledgement, returning to their conversation for the moment.  When Tiberius and Claudia reach them, however, the red-blonde haired man who was doing most of the talking turns to greet them.*

"Hello there.  Care to join us, lad?  My wife will be in shortly, and I'm sure she'll be delighted to talk with yours."

"Whereas mine, on the other hand, will head straight for the man in the armour with the lavender hair, I'd put 100 crowns on it," his companion comments wryly, "You must be Ammon's friend from the Empire, then.  I am Atreus."

"And I am Tyrus," the other man adds, though neither of them bow like the younger man did for Vasha, "Just Atreus, eh?  Are you going to make me announce you by your full title then, my lord Atreus Atreides V?"

*Atreus snorts.*

"If you choose, though I'll have to share the favour, your Royal Majesty King Tyrus Tyndarea III, Keeper of the Sacred Tower, Sovereign of Lacadia."

"Point taken," Tyrus admits with a laugh.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"It's rare and delicious, brewed on far-off Amaranthia," Plydek assures her, "As to that, well it seemed like an interesting enough bet, and a sure win for me, but shows what I know.  It's a shame, since I haven't lost a bet to Kastor in years, which I'm proud of since he's usually excellent at placing bets aside from bets with me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"Yeah, I spent some time on Amaranthia with Mother, but not too long.  Mother was never a big wine drinker either, so I guess I just haven't explored Amaranthia enough."

Vasha chuckles at the betting.  "Well, Lynestra is the true winner here anyway.  Is your brother and other sister here?"

Vasha looks around, curious if she recognizes anyone from her business earlier.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Well, then it is my pleasure to do my humble part in helping you experience the delicious taste of your mother's home," Plydek smiles, "The others?  Kastor is talking to Orin over there.  Helena is 'freshening up'.  She'll be back with the ladies shortly.  Being a woman, I'm sure you hear that bit about how girls all go to the bathroom together far too much, but in this case, it was true."

(OOC: She doesn't recognise anyone from her business)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Random Socio-Political Note I Decided to Write--Elmurien and Mythweaver would know this]A random socio-political-gender note for the Rowaini culture:  There's a good reason that the overwhelming majority of the female members of the very highest strata of the social elite are remarkably gorgeous and have similar builds--it's a case of selective breeding and a bit of eugenics.  Basically, Rowaini women are considered to have intrinsic value only as sex objects and mothers.  Because the men find busty gorgeous women to be attractive, they consider them to have more value as a sex-object wife, and they have also been found to be more likely to have healthy strapping sons and busty gorgeous daughters (that's genetics for you).  Therefore, due to arranged marriages that dominate Rowaini society, a social order began to slowly impose itself where that particular standard of beauty was used as a bargaining chip to seal alliances and bargains.  Since there is genetic variation, every daughter will be different, of course, and when a noble couple has a particularly beautiful daughter, because she is more attractive as a wife and more likely to produce better children, she can be married off to a more powerful family to gain alliances and connections and raise their own social status somewhat.  This trend causes beauty to migrate upward on the social ladder, genetically.  Meanwhile, if a daughter is slightly below-par (not too much, just a bit, and she's probably still quite beautiful at most of the higher ranks), she can still be married off to someone of equal or slightly lower rank who is willing to accept her because she is closer to the typical wife in his social stratus and also because she brings with her ties to the more powerful family.  In this way, the slightly less busty, less drop-dead-gorgeous traits migrate down the social ladder.  If a daughter is too much below-par, she is considered a waste of resources (and possibly a bastard child), so she is often either killed or given to a peasant family who can't have children of their own (could be an interesting character hook, actually), depending on the father's demeanour.  What about the opposite case--a peasant girl possessed of incredible beauty?  They are rare, and very special, so each has a different story to tell.  Some of them are married off to very minor nobles or gentry, bringing the peasant family financial support and the noble family possible bargaining chips for upwards mobility in the form of daughters.  Others become criminal con artists who masquerade as noblewomen, often successfully.  Many become mistresses of powerful nobles, living a life of luxury and hedonism.  Occasionally if her patron is very powerful (like a king), such a mistress can even be granted an honourary title, or even a real title for her sons, and thus enter the nobility, and the cycle of speculation on beauty continues.  As a consequence of all this, most Rowaini stereotype and make the assumption that beautiful ladies have status roughly proportional to their beauty and bust.  It isn't always right, and this is what lets those con artists get away with a lot, but it's a good rule of thumb to remember.  It also leads to a general cultural attitude where the most beautiful ladies should always be treated like royalty--often they actually are, and even when they are dealing with other cultures where they know this isn't the case, the custom is strong, and it has just become customary.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]Tiberius wouldn't know the above SBLOCK, but it isn't a big secret or anything, and you may want to annotate it for the records.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"What an odd custom,"  She says, wrinkling her nose.  "Yeah, I wanted to freshen up, but the usher was pretty rude in insisting we'd be late.  I said I could change right here, but no one seems to like that idea either."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

*Plydek laughs.*

"And a wit too, I see.  Well, of course, I'm sure I don't need to point out that this would be improper, my lady, but that was the point of your joke, yes?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tiberius wouldn't know the above SBLOCK, but it isn't a big secret or anything, and you may want to annotate it for the records.



Done, even before I read this bit.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=unleashed]Cool.  Yeah, it's kinda random and doesn't really matter, but it might make sense out of the emerging patterns, and anyway the Rowaini people would know it.  At the least, you can use that info for Fedowin, I'd imagine.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Plydek laughs.*
> 
> "And a wit too, I see.  Well, of course, I'm sure I don't need to point out that this would be improper, my lady, but that was the point of your joke, yes?"



"Oh?" Vasha asks, "Well, yes, I guess."

Vasha sips her wine again.

"I wish my Sisters were here.  I've not been to many formal functions, and I feel kind of out of place.  They would know better."

[sblock=RA]I cheated and glanced above, and I sort of knew that, but not completely.  It explains why they thought Vasha was a princess though.  Of course, she doesn't know that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Ah, sisters.  There's nothing like the bond between siblings, is there?  I know I'm glad to see Lynestra again--she spends so much time away from home, and it's almost sad that she's going to have to stay out here forever.  I remember we were younger when we would go out horseback riding, riding faster and faster and laughing as the horses ran through the breeze, though eventually Kastor would catch up and chide us for sneaking out with his horses.  Or when we would dress up in disguise and walk among the commoners to hear the truth of their feelings and do good where we could--that was funny because when she was little we had to dress Lynestra up as a pudgy little girl, it was hilarious!" Plydek laughs, "We should have gotten a portrait made so we could tease her--she's such a stunning beauty that it makes it all the funnier..."

*Plydek sighs.*

"Ah, I love my sisters.  And I'm sure you love yours too.  Do you have any funny stories about when you were younger?"

[SBLOCK=Bront]No problem   I was kinda thinking to tell you you could look since Kirkesh might want to know, though of everyone playing in any of my games, he knew this the most already by chatting on the topic with Vanessa.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The two older gentlemen noted the arrivals when Plydek announced them and nodded in acknowledgement, returning to their conversation for the moment.  When Tiberius and Claudia reach them, however, the red-blonde haired man who was doing most of the talking turns to greet them.*
> 
> "Hello there.  Care to join us, lad?  My wife will be in shortly, and I'm sure she'll be delighted to talk with yours."
> 
> ...



“Seems I’ve been drawn to those in positions of power as usual, doesn’t it dear heart,” Tiberius chuckles. “This is my lovely wife Claudia, and I’m Tiberius.”

[SBLOCK=Rystil]Not that I've read it yet, I just grabbed it and stuck it in the setting document, but yes I imagine Fedowin will get something from it.  [/SBLOCK]Encyclopaedia Altanica Setting Document (Updated)


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"Oh, I didn't grow up with my Sisters, I met them later,"  Vasha says. "Tis our custom to find Sisters we are close to.  I guess I've been lucky to find so many so fast, and even a Brother."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Well, you knew there was going to be a king and a lord in the mix somewhere, so I'm sure it's no surprise they weren't the youngsters," King Tyrus points out with a grin, "Pleased to meet you, Tiberius.  And a pleasure, Claudia."

"The same here," Atreus adds, "Now, I know enough about the differences in the Empire to know I can't get a good read of your status at a glance," he looks to Tiberius for most of this, but glances at Claudia at the last, "I do know you're a noble of the High Praetor status, at least, and that you aren't one of those mysterious Archons, as I hear they are all female.  But it's hard to know where to peg you--for all I know you might rule a Sphere somewhere too and I should be calling you Lord Tiberius?"

[SBLOCK=unleashed]I could tell based on the speed of your initial response that it was unlikely you had read the whole thing by then [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"You live close to your sisters, but you don't get to grow up with them until you find them?  Wow, that is indeed a confusing custom, my lady Vasha," Plydek admits, smiling though he doesn't understand at the unusual custom, "Surely it would be easier and a lot more fun to just grow up together with your sisters from the start?  I'm sorry you didn't get to have a sister growing up.  We tease each other sometimes, but we all have a special bond, and it's just something I wouldn't trade for anything."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"No, all I had was Daddy, Mother, and Puddles," she says.  "But we still had a lot of fun.  I used to love swimming with mom and Puddles in the oasis.  Daddy would join in when he could as well."

"But finding Sisters is fun.  Sisters are much easier to share pleasure with, and usually much more loving. "

[sblock=RA]Kirkesh would have known having grown up on Rowain as well.  And you forgot the lesbian thing, but that's probably on the not-so public knowledge area.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Oh, is Puddles that dog there?  I hope he wasn't ill-behaved as a pup?" Plydek jokes lightly, "Uhh...when you say share pleasure, I hope you mean that you're sharing stories of important emotional moments in your life or perhaps enjoying spending fun times together." 

[SBLOCK=Bront]Well, I didn't include everything, yeah--I didn't think that was really germaine to the write-up I was doing.  I also didn't mention some other ramifications, such as the fact that corsets and other such clothing designed to mold and emphasise body shape are popular among Rowaini noblewomen, which is more germaine, if obvious.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"Puddles has always been good.  He likes splashing around in the water too." Vasha smiles and continues, "Sharing physical and emotional pleasure is a great way to share love between others.  Sometimes it's how Sisterhood bonds are formed.  I hope to share pleasure with Lynestra some day."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

*Plydek blinks, taken aback.*

"You do that to your sisters?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, you knew there was going to be a king and a lord in the mix somewhere, so I'm sure it's no surprise they weren't the youngsters," King Tyrus points out with a grin, "Pleased to meet you, Tiberius.  And a pleasure, Claudia."
> 
> "The same here," Atreus adds, "Now, I know enough about the differences in the Empire to know I can't get a good read of your status at a glance," he looks to Tiberius for most of this, but glances at Claudia at the last, "I do know you're a noble of the High Praetor status, at least, and that you aren't one of those mysterious Archons, as I hear they are all female.  But it's hard to know where to peg you--for all I know you might rule a Sphere somewhere too and I should be calling you Lord Tiberius?"



“Actually I had no idea before receiving the invitation itself, which wasn’t that long ago, as although Ammon said Lynestra looked like a Rowaini princess, he never directly mentioned any titles or such in my presence...then he wasn’t going by the name Ammon when I met him either,” Tiberius says with a slight frown. “Though you’re right, Tyrus, it’s usually a good possibility that the elders of any gathering are those with the most power,” he remarks with a laugh.

“No, nothing so grand as ruling a sphere yet, sadly. The highest title I possess, apart from my noble status, is the rank of Optio in the army of the Empire.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Ammon never really liked his name.  Then again, at least he wasn't Atreus VI."

"An Optio--sounds like the word option, though I'm sure it isn't related.  So, a military man, eh?  I hear most Praetors are."

"If you have no other title, does that mean you're just on the fringes of the nobility then, I guess?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Prydek blinks, taken aback.*
> 
> "You do that to your sisters?"



"Well, yes.  Why would I not?" Vasha asks.  "Oh, are you thinking my Sisters are like your sisters?  Sister is but a term of enderment among nymphs, though not limited to them.  They are not blood sisters, but spiritual sisters, whom I have formed a close bond to.  Lynestra is my Sister though Ammon, though not as close as I usually call my Sisters yet."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Well, you wouldn't do it with your biological sisters, though right?"

"Oh, come on, _Prude_-ek, you know that's hot!" Kastor calls out jovially from just a short distance away, turning from Orin for a moment.


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"Why?  Don't you?  I mean surely you've huged your sisters and brothers before.  The key is that they enjoy it.  If there is regret, or worry, or uneasyness, then it is not truely sharing pleasure now, is it?  But few nymphs have blood siblings, as most are born of Amaranthia."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Ohh, you just mean hugging.  I'm sorry--my imagination got the better of me there," Plydek grins and shrugs.


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"Well, it could mean more, but it does't have to," Vasha says.  "Why?  What were you imagining?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Well, I'm sure you can imagine a more stereotypical example of 'sharing pleasure' than hugging," Plydek winks.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ammon never really liked his name.  Then again, at least he wasn't Atreus VI."
> 
> "An Optio--sounds like the word option, though I'm sure it isn't related.  So, a military man, eh?  I hear most Praetors are."
> 
> "If you have no other title, does that mean you're just on the fringes of the nobility then, I guess?"



“Well, I suppose it is in a way, as an Optio is the aide of a Centurion, and stands second in command of a century. Indeed, it is the way to rise in the ranks of the Empire.”

“Hmm, not really, all High Praetors are lords or ladies of the Empire, and our noble status is accorded proper respect. In the Empire though, a prominent title without service is well-nigh impossible.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"Well, there are more fun ones, but hugging is pretty common," Vasha says.  "I can probably show you later if you're still curious, though I've been told there isn't much time with all the wedding traditions."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I suppose it is in a way, as an Optio is the aide of a Centurion, and stands second in command of a century. Indeed, it is the way to rise in the ranks of the Empire.”
> 
> “Hmm, not really, all High Praetors are lords or ladies of the Empire, and our noble status is accorded proper respect. In the Empire though, a prominent title without service is well-nigh impossible.”



"Right, but you aren't, for instance, a Senator?  No matter, but if you had political clout among the high-ups, I could have seen if you wanted to make a trade agreement."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Well, I bet I can guess..." Plydek seems still a bit nervous about this whole thing, possibly due to still shaking some of his fond memories of his siblings being perverted in his mind by what he initially took her to mean.

"Dude, she's propositioning you!  He says yes," Kastor replies for him.


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Vasha looks at the other man who's yelling stuff and frowns, then turns back to Plydek.  "It's only what feels comfortable.  It's not pleasure otherwise.  I won't be offended if you aren't comfortable."

"Anyway, why did you think I was a princess?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Right, but you aren't, for instance, a Senator?  No matter, but if you had political clout among the high-ups, I could have seen if you wanted to make a trade agreement."



“No, I haven’t done enough to achieve such a rank yet. Though we could mention such an agreement is sought, when we return home, if you’d like...I’m sure it would reach the right ears,” Tiberius says, looking to Claudia with a grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha looks at the other man who's yelling stuff and frowns, then turns back to Plydek.  "It's only what feels comfortable.  It's not pleasure otherwise.  I won't be offended if you aren't comfortable."
> 
> "Anyway, why did you think I was a princess?"



"It wouldn't fell right, to treat a lady like that.  Besides, I have a fairly good estimation," Plydek replies diplomatically

"Whatever, dude.  I guess you're waiting for a man," Kastor points out, then goes back to talking with Orin.

"Why did I think you were a princess?  Well, you looked like one, is all."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “No, I haven’t done enough to achieve such a rank yet. Though we could mention such an agreement is sought, when we return home, if you’d like...I’m sure it would reach the right ears,” Tiberius says, looking to Claudia with a grin.



"Right, though that means we couldn't actually negotiate one...you know, that silly journey tradition is _supposed_ to help the new heir establish trade routes and diplomatic relations with power players, but I guess we can leave it to Ammon to slack off and have fun," Atreus shakes his head, slightly.

"Is that what it was for?  If you knew he was going to do that, couldn't you have just had him skip it?  Poor Lynestra was lonely for so long while he was out there."

"Well, I did have hopes that he had learned some responsibility."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 10, 2006)

El saunters up to where Vasha speaks with a couple of men "You going to introduce me to your friends Vasha dear?" El says breathlessly "or you trying to keep them all to yourself?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

(OOC: Vasha's just talking to Plydek.  Right now none of the new arrivals are talking to Kastor or Orin)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“No, you’re quite correct, we couldn’t negotiate a trade agreement directly, though you can’t say I didn’t offer to assist. As for Ammon, well, I only met him just before he left the Empire, so I’m sure he had time to accomplish something...however, he was missing Lynestra, so perhaps that distracted him from his duties,” Tiberius offers with a grin.

“Hmm, I forgot to ask earlier, Claudia, being far too happy to see you. Did you finish your current duty cycle early, or just get a little leave to join me here after receiving such an illustrious invitation?”


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"Well, perhaps when we get to know each other better.  That's usually best anyway," Vasha says.

"El, this is Plydek.  Plydek, this is El," Vasha says. "Plydek thinks I look like a princess, though I'm curious why, I  think I'm dressed a bit casual.  I don't know who the other man is over there who keeps saying things is."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Admitted.  An ineffectual voice of affirmation is admittedly welcome compared to the usual insistent denial by those with the actual authority."

"Usually, although getting enough 'No' responses from the right people at least means you have your foot in the door enough to ask.  Play your cards right, and some day, the 'No' may become a 'Yes'.  On the other hand, it's harder to count on fortuitous changes in authority."

"I suppose that's true."

"I'm not quite finished yet, love.  I have to go back after the wedding, but they gave me time off after they granted me the Golden Spear award for bravery in honour of my entire squadron, Kthonia watch over their souls."

"They make the women fight as soldiers in the Empire?  How unchivalrous and harsh."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"He's my brother, Kastor.  As my older brother, it's his job to tease me, but it's all good-natured," Plydek laughs, "Pleased to meet you, El.  You may not be Rowaini, but you bear yourself with grace befitting a Rowaini lady."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“The Golden Spear, that’s outstanding,” Tiberius declares with delight, before continuing in a more calm and dignified tone, “though it sounds like things didn’t go as planned. Looks like I’m not the only one with tales to tell, dear heart.”

“No, that’s not the case at all. Anyone that wishes to attend the academy, as Claudia and myself did, must serve in the Praetorian military after graduation, it’s that simple. So you see, none among the High Praetors are given duty they did not seek out for themselves.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Yes, we shall speak of it later, my love," Claudia agrees.

"But how many of you don't attend the Academy," Tyrus wonders.

(OOC: The answer to that is that almost none of the males do not attend.  It considered a mark of shame, cowardice, and dishonour.  There are a decent number of females that just become wives and mothers and never go, though)


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"He gets paid to make fun of you?" Vasha says with a slight giggle.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Oh no, it's just the way brothers are.  I guess a Nymph wouldn't know what it's like," Plydek replies, shaking his head and laughing gently.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, almost every male attends the academy, as it’s considered a mark of shame, cowardice, and dishonour, for them not to do so, but a fair number of females, become wives and mothers instead,” Tiberius explains. “Why, how does your military work?”

OOC: I would have assumed that anyway, but thanks for clearing it up, and making something I could paraphrase.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Typically, peasants enlist as normal soldiers or are conscripted.  Nobles become knights or commanders if they are in the military, which is likely for second or third sons.  But they can still have an education, whether or not they choose to serve in the military."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh no, it's just the way brothers are.  I guess a Nymph wouldn't know what it's like," Plydek replies, shaking his head and laughing gently.



"No, not realy," Vasha admits and takes a sip of the wine.  "But it's definately interesting to see."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"I guess so...It's funny.  He's only seconds older, though I look young for my age so it doesn't seem it, but Kastor is definitely still the older brother."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"Twins?  Is that the right term?" Vasha asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Yes milady.  We are fraternal twins, though a somewhat unusual case, though considering Lynestra and Helena, maybe it's just a special blessing for our family."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"Are not Twins unusuall themselves?  How could you be more so?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Typically, peasants enlist as normal soldiers or are conscripted.  Nobles become knights or commanders if they are in the military, which is likely for second or third sons.  But they can still have an education, whether or not they choose to serve in the military."



“That sounds much the same, at least for the lower ranks, where women never serve. As for our nobility, since we don’t directly inherit rank from our parents, though there are certainly families with more standing than others, the only way to gain rank is to serve.”

“Well, all this talking has dried my throat, so I think we’ll head over to the bar to get a drink, and let you gentlemen return to your conversation...for a little while at least,” Tiberius remarks with a grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Well, yes, that's true, but we're...different.  I'll show you sometime later, I suspect, but not at the reception," his hand instinctively goes to a spot behind his back between his shoulders, and he rubs it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Very well then--good day to you," Tyrus replies.

"Yes, good day," Atreus adds.


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

Vasha chuckles and nods, "They do seem to be a bit squimish about exposing flesh here aren't they?  I'm glad I didn't wear my shadowsilk dress."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Some of them are, and certainly exposing too much flesh is scandalous almost wherever you go, you know?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"I seem to be finding this out, though I don't understand it.  Why cover up and be ashamed of something so beautiful?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

*The door opens again, and the four ladies enter the reception, all busty and gorgeous visions of beauty, as expected considering Rowaini culture.  First into the room are two dark-haired young ladies, one of whom looks about about old enough to be the other's older sister.*  

*The younger, looking to be perhaps just barely twenty, wears her hair neck-length, has bright blue eyes, and carries a book sized about the same as Claudia's sketchbook.  She wears several pieces of elegant jewelry that are beautiful without being gaudy and perfect highlight her hair and gown as if they were custom-made.  She waves to everyone:*

"Hi, I'm back.  Oh, Ammon's friends are here--Hi, I'm Amber."

*The older raven-haired beauty, perhaps in her late twenties, is definitely the prettier of the two, with long dark hair, big green eyes, and full red lips.  She wears a daringly-enticing dress with a low cut that displays her prominent cleavage.  She looks around at the newcomers and heads over to Ferris, who hasn't entered a conversation with anyone yet.*

"Hi there.  I'm Aerope Atreides.  Are you a Knight, good sir?  I see you are wearing shining armour, and let me say that it suits you splendidly."

*After Aerope and Amber come two blonde-haired ladies.  The first is probably in her mid-forties, but she has aged gracefully and is still possessed of an elegant, mature beauty, even if she can't quite match the others near her.  She heads over to Tyrus and gives him a kiss.*

"We're back now honey.  Sorry for taking so long."

"That's my mom," Plydek points out for Vasha's benefit, "And over there, that..."

*Last, but certainly not least, is a being of such incredible beauty that focusing on her causes an onlooker to gasp and takes their breath away.  It causes the entire room's colours to seem to fade and become less vibrant, the other ladies to become plain and unattractive, and causes their heart to palpate rapidly.  Her beauty is undescribable--indeed, only Vasha can barely even begin to describe it thanks to living among Nymphs for a while.  Everything about her is just so perfect that even if it wasn't the ideal of perfection for an onlooker before seeing her, after seeing the way she combines each trait together to create an overwhelming whole, it becomes their ideal of perfection.  Those attracted to women can't help but be strongly allured, and other women are struck with a deep sense of inferiority.  She looks around and puts her hands over her face:*

"Oh no--I forgot about the guests!" her voice is like honey, and just listening to it so pleasant that it causes a tingle down the spine.

*She hurriedly dons a veil to cover her face, and some of the strongest effects of viewing her beauty become slightly muted, the room regains its colour, and other women their beauty.*

"...is Helena."

"I'm so sorry!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"Wow," Vasha says, which is really all she can say.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"I guess now you see why I thought it was a pretty solid bet?" Plydek jokes lightly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"I guess, though there is more to beauty than just looks, but that's amazing.  Are you sure she hasn't been trained as a Siren?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"That's just how she is.  It's her gift from the angels, or so the priests said.  Aphariel, Angel of Love, to be precise."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"I'd bet she thinks of it as a curse as well.  It seperates her from all others, and in many ways keeps her more isolated than Lynestra.  I would think any suitor might be intimidated by her even.  I'm sure you're used to it by now, but it can't be easy."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Heading to the bar as the ladies come in, Tiberius turns with Claudia as Amber announces herself. Watching as the ladies spread out around the room, he guesses who they are based on the conversation he just had. As Helena appears, Tiberius stops, before taking an unconcious step towards her, only coming to his senses as she veils her face.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I'd bet she thinks of it as a curse as well.  It seperates her from all others, and in many ways keeps her more isolated than Lynestra.  I would think any suitor might be intimidated by her even.  I'm sure you're used to it by now, but it can't be easy."



"I would agree with that.  I was going to use the 'it's a blessing and a curse' line, but I figured it's been getting a bit cliched, if you know what I mean, my lady Vasha."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

*Claudia might normally protest her husband walking away from her towards another woman, but the effects of Helena's beauty are unquestionable in their power, and so she understands, shaking the despondent look on her face that she had picked up for a moment and stepping forward to take her husband's hand.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Turning away from Helena, as Claudia retakes his hand, Tiberius looks confused as he says, “I don’t know what came over me...” before leading her the remaining distance to the bar...shaking his head as if to clear it, as they walk.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

*As they reach the bar, the bartender leans over to take their order.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“I don’t know, dear heart, what would you like?” Tiberius asks, still a little bewildered.


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

Vasha chuckles and nods, "Yes, it probably would.  But it's true.  She must have enormous pressure on her.  Do you think you could introduce me to her?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Something strong..." Claudia replies, also still affected, "As strong as you've got.  What's good?"

"I will fix my lady our finest, and strongest, Argathian crystalmead," the bartender offers, pouring a glass for Claudia, which she downs right away in one long gulp.

"Okay, that's better," she continues, snapped out of it now, "Now a light wine, please?"

*The bartender gets her a new glass with fine wine.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Of course I could.  She'll be delighted to meet you, I'm sure--for some reason, many women tend to keep away from her as if she caused them pain.  Want to go now?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"Sure, no sense in waiting, and I'd rather not make her feel left out."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“The same please,” Tiberius says, consuming the first drink in much the same manner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “The same please,” Tiberius says, consuming the first drink in much the same manner.



"Copycat," Claudia laughs, a slight buzz working its way through her system from that first draught.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

*Plydek nods to Vasha.*

"I guess now you see what I mean when I say, we were unusual, even for twins," he laughs, as he brings Vasha over to where Helena has moved to stand alone in the corner, watching everyone else from beneath her veil.

*Only her blue eyes peek out from above the veil, and even only those are enough that when Vasha meets her gaze, she finds herself temporarily lost in the deep pool of blue, staring into the depths of beauty as she feels her soul swell with bliss.  After she shakes off the effect and is no longer dazed, Plydek leads her to where Helena is waiting.  Standing near her, perhaps it is something subtle in her scent, but it is redolent of fond memories and joyous dreams, and Vasha feels herself daydreaming, reminiscing in the most pleasant memories of her life, which for her are mainly memories of herself, Puddles, and her mother and father back when she was little, only this time as the memories play out, Helena is there too, and the memories are even more perfect, somehow.  She is shaken from her reverie by Plydek's voice:*

"Sis, this is the lady Vasha of Arris.  My lady Vasha, this is my sister, Helena Tyndarea." 

"Pleased to meet you," Helena's voice is just as bewitching as before, although she speaks quietly, which lessens its soothing, pleasurable effects.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Copycat," Claudia laughs, a slight buzz working its way through her system from that first draught.



“Well, it seemed to work for you,” Tiberius replies, poking his tongue out, before continuing with a chuckle as the mead kicks in, “Anyway, I don’t want to imbibe too much right now, as it might spoil the rest of our reunion.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Oh, you're bad!" Claudia giggles, a little bit tipsy, and kisses Tiberius on the lips.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Tiberius returns the kiss, before saying, “I think we’d better find you a couch and something to eat, beloved, as that crystalmead seems to have gone straight to your head.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Well I am smaller," she giggles, "Studies show that lower body mass leads to faster and stronger intoxication!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

Vasha smiles, "Tis a pleasure to meet you Helena.  Plydek has been nice enough to tell me a little of his siblings, but it is nice to actualy meet you.  This must be a happy time for your family."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Yes, I'm very happy for Lynestra and Ammon," Helena agrees, still speaking quietly, dampening the effect of her wondrous dulcet voice, "We all are.  And it is nice to meet you too.  How do you know the groom, Vasha?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well I am smaller," she giggles, "Studies show that lower body mass leads to faster and stronger intoxication!"



“Yes, I’m well aware of that,” Tiberius chuckles, as he leads her to one of the unoccupied couches and sits her down, before going to collect a plate of hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

*Claudia sits down biddably, resting against the back of the couch as Tiberius gathers up some hors d'oeuvres.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"I met him when I returned to Arris to seek out answers about my father.  We were quite close.  Now he's my Brother, and that makes me happy that soon I also gain a new Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Hmm," she pauses to think, fetchingly, "So he is a little bit like a brother in arms or fellow member of a fraternity where you declare a close friend to be your brother, then?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia sits down biddably, resting against the back of the couch as Tiberius gathers up some hors d'oeuvres.*



Returning, Tiberius sits beside Claudia, before offering her something to eat, “Here, try one of these, dear heart.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Mmmm, looks good," Claudia nibbles on one of the bite-sized little blintzes, "It tastes good--that's nice, since usually these kinds of things have fancy food but it actually tastes awful, you know?  Oh, you probably want me to eat this faster, then."

*She pops it into her mouth and wipes off the crumbs with a napkin.*

"That was good.  Here, try one," she picks up another of them and brings her fingers to Tiberius's lips.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“No, you can...” Tiberius manages to say, before Claudia pops the rest of the blintz into her mouth, “...take your time.”

“Well, since you’re offering,” he says with a smile, taking the bite-sized morsel on offer into his mouth.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Well, you're trying to sober me up, so I guess that means I had to eat it more quickly," she points out and giggles as she brings the remainder to her mouth and bites in around the spot Tiberius had bitten.


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"He is a Brother much like my Sisters are my Sister, though it is rare for a nymph to take a Brother for the most part.  I don't think eather is quite right, as it is a spiritual and emotional bond.  Some are stronger than others, such as my Soul-Sister.  I have not found a True-Sister yet, but I hold out hopes."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, you're trying to sober me up, so I guess that means I had to eat it more quickly," she points out and giggles as she brings the remainder to her mouth and bites in around the spot Tiberius had bitten.



“Mmmm, you’re right, definitely a cut above the norm,” Tiberius remarks with a grin as he finishes, before taking a sip of his wine. “Well, no matter how fast you eat it, my dear, it won’t digest any faster.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "He's my brother, Kastor.  As my older brother, it's his job to tease me, but it's all good-natured," Plydek laughs, "Pleased to meet you, El.  You may not be Rowaini, but you bear yourself with grace befitting a Rowaini lady."



"Why thank you Plydek" she says the word sounding strange on her tongue "An older brother eh? I like older men, any tips you can give me before I go hunting?" she says raising her eyebrows suggestively.

When Helena enters El is dumbstruck for a moment by her beauty. She quickly gathers herself though and orders a drink from a passing waiter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Why thank you Plydek" she says the word sounding strange on her tongue "An older brother eh? I like older men, any tips you can give me before I go hunting?" she says raising her eyebrows suggestively.
> 
> When Helena enters El is dumbstruck for a moment by her beauty. She quickly gathers herself though and orders a drink from a passing waiter.



"Well, my only advice is don't say the word 'hunt' near Orin or you won't be able to get him to stop talking.  As for Kastor, if you want to go talk to him, he likes horses, though don't try talking about them unless you legitimately know enough about them to hold your own," Plydek replies.

*There isn't a passing waiter--it's a small reception, so there's just the one bar in the corner and the hors d'oeuvres tables.  El can go to the bar and get a drink, though.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "He is a Brother much like my Sisters are my Sister, though it is rare for a nymph to take a Brother for the most part.  I don't think eather is quite right, as it is a spiritual and emotional bond.  Some are stronger than others, such as my Soul-Sister.  I have not found a True-Sister yet, but I hold out hopes."



"I'm not sure I can understand the term, then--if not either of the others, would it be something like a very close friend?" Helena asks quietly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Mmm, you're probably right," Claudia chuckles, "Oh well!  I'll be better soon.  It's just that golden-haired girl left me all shaken up before she put on the veil.  I feel better with a drink in me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure I can understand the term, then--if not either of the others, would it be something like a very close friend?" Helena asks quietly.



"Adopted family maybe?  A Sister often can make you happy and at ease simply by her presance.  A Soul Sister is one so close that the bond would be unnatural not to have.  True Sisters are ones who your whole being seems intertwined with the other on every level.  Sisters are friends, confidants, lovers, protectors, dependants, they can be almost anything.  Sisters are unique, and my Sisters Sisters may not be my Sisters.  Does that make sense?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Actually, I think I can place these Soul Sisters and True Sisters more easily.  Soul Sisters are like actual sisters that just happen not to be related to you, and True Sisters are like soulmates, or the lovers in the stories who find that their beings are one as they are connected by eternal bonds of true love."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mmm, you're probably right," Claudia chuckles, "Oh well!  I'll be better soon.  It's just that golden-haired girl left me all shaken up before she put on the veil.  I feel better with a drink in me."



“I think she had that effect on almost everyone, dear heart, though apparently not in quite the same way,” Tiberius replies with an embarrassed laugh. “Hmm, I wonder what it is about her, that caused such a reaction...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Well duh.  It's that unearthly beauty.  If I wasn't a woman...even though I am...I felt almost attracted to her, and I realised I was some sort of hideous creature in the present company..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, you have no need to think that, dear heart,” Tiberius says, leaning over and kissing Claudia, “though I understand what you mean...she seemed to be the image of the perfect woman, before she veiled herself. Hmm, my wits must still be a little muddled, or that crystalmead is having a little more effect on me than I thought. What I meant to say was, that I was wondering if it was a spell of some kind, or something else which makes her appear that way.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Actually, I think I can place these Soul Sisters and True Sisters more easily.  Soul Sisters are like actual sisters that just happen not to be related to you, and True Sisters are like soulmates, or the lovers in the stories who find that their beings are one as they are connected by eternal bonds of true love."



"Yes, but no reason just Sisters can't be lovers, not that they have to be, and, while it's rare, it's not unheard of to have multiple True Sisters."

"But anyway, Bertra... Ammon is my Brother, kind of like a Sister, which is pretty rare I think.  But I'm happy, and now I gain a Sister too in Lynestra.  At least I hope to."

"You sure know how to make an entrance Helena," Vasha says admiringly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, you have no need to think that, dear heart,” Tiberius says, leaning over and kissing Claudia, “though I understand what you mean...she seemed to be the image of the perfect woman, before she veiled herself. Hmm, my wits must still be a little muddled, or that crystalmead is having a little more effect on me than I thought. What I meant to say was, that I was wondering if it was a spell of some kind, or something else which makes her appear that way.”



"It's nothing like any spell I've ever seen--it seems to be just her natural appearance.  Perhaps we could ask her or one of her family."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Yes, but no reason just Sisters can't be lovers, not that they have to be, and, while it's rare, it's not unheard of to have multiple True Sisters."
> 
> "But anyway, Bertra... Ammon is my Brother, kind of like a Sister, which is pretty rare I think.  But I'm happy, and now I gain a Sister too in Lynestra.  At least I hope to."
> 
> "You sure know how to make an entrance Helena," Vasha says admiringly.



"You aren't upset?  That's very nice of you Vasha.  Still, I'm sorry for that.  I'll tell you a secret though--if you train yourself to look past me without looking at me, I won't affect you like that--that's what my family does."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You aren't upset?  That's very nice of you Vasha.  Still, I'm sorry for that.  I'll tell you a secret though--if you train yourself to look past me without looking at me, I won't affect you like that--that's what my family does."



"Why would I be upset?  You're quite beautiful, but Amaranthia is a place of beauty, so perhaps I'm just more used to it than anything else.  Still, I'm sure there are some Sirens who would love to get tips from you though."

"Besides, true beauty comes from within, which is why I wanted to meet you."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It's nothing like any spell I've ever seen--it seems to be just her natural appearance.  Perhaps we could ask her or one of her family."



“You’re probably right, though if that’s the case I feel a little sorry for her, as it can’t be easy living like that all the time. Yes, I suppose we could, though I’ll leave it to you to choose who, dear heart, as I think you suffered far worse than I by the sound of it.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Why would I be upset?  You're quite beautiful, but Amaranthia is a place of beauty, so perhaps I'm just more used to it than anything else.  Still, I'm sure there are some Sirens who would love to get tips from you though."
> 
> "Besides, true beauty comes from within, which is why I wanted to meet you."



"You are very nice to say so Vasha.  True beauty comes from within...I agree with that.  My looks have been a part of me ever since I was little--it is the angelic essence within me...I try to keep it from hurting people or making them upset, but I also don't like to wear a veil--it makes me feel sad, like I am hiding my true self."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"I don't mind.  I'm still a bit tipsy--anything is seeming like a good idea right now.  I could even just keep sitting here and rest against you...like this..." she rests her head against Tiberius's chest.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You are very nice to say so Vasha.  True beauty comes from within...I agree with that.  My looks have been a part of me ever since I was little--it is the angelic essence within me...I try to keep it from hurting people or making them upset, but I also don't like to wear a veil--it makes me feel sad, like I am hiding my true self."



"Well, I've heard of clothing that can help change your looks, perhaps you could use something like that to mute the effect a bit, but that's realy just a less obvious way of veiling yourself, so it's not realy a solution."

"Perhaps you should come to Amaranthia for a while.  Mother went back a while ago, but I'm sure she could take you around on a tour, or perhaps I could if I head back there.  There, you wouldn't have to hide anything."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Oh, I couldn't.  Father says that it's too dangerous for me to go out anywhere alone where there aren't guards because there are so many people who would want to kidnap me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I couldn't.  Father says that it's too dangerous for me to go out anywhere alone where there aren't guards because there are so many people who would want to kidnap me."



"Guards?  Daddy left me alone with Mother and Puddles all the time, or sometimes uncle Gralas.  And when Mother really wanted me to be safe, she brought me to Amaranthia.  And, " Vasha pauses, and decides to say something different, "I think that you'd have a hard time finding anyone on Amaranthia who'd kidnap you, let alone stand by and let you be kidnaped."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Oh, I didn't mean the Amaranthians would try to kidnap me.  I'm sorry Vasha.  It's just, I'm a very attractive target for kidnappers, for a variety of reasons..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't mind.  I'm still a bit tipsy--anything is seeming like a good idea right now.  I could even just keep sitting here and rest against you...like this..." she rests her head against Tiberius's chest.



“Anything seeming like a good idea...I like the sound of that,” Tiberius chuckles, as he strokes a few stray locks back behind her ear, “though resting is fine too. Anyway, I can see Vasha talking to Helena, so we can probably ask her a little later on...if we’re still curious.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"I guess we can...Hmm, maybe I should try to draw something.  Then when I sober up a bit, I can laugh at it," she sips a bit from her wine.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Sounds like a good way to pass the time, and a little therapeutic as well. Do you need me to get anything for you?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"No, I have everything I need right here.  Just stay there for a little while--I miss you, and it's good to feel you next to me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I didn't mean the Amaranthians would try to kidnap me.  I'm sorry Vasha.  It's just, I'm a very attractive target for kidnappers, for a variety of reasons..."



"I know, and I can sympathise, I truely can.  But Amaranthia is much safer than you may think, and no one would ever have to know."

Vasha smiles and gives Helena a hug.  "I think you'd like it there, and I'd love to show you sometime."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Well, what's it like there?  I'd like to imagine it at least so I can daydream, even if father would never allow it."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, what's it like there?  I'd like to imagine it at least so I can daydream, even if father would never allow it."



"Oh, it's beautiful, with lush jungles, large rivers, lakes and oceans, exotic flowers, vibrant oasis, it has everything.  There are some beautiful cities as well, carved into the natural surounding, existing with them in harmony.  And the Sidhe and Nymphs are quite friendly.  Amaranthia's inner beauty shines outwardly for all to see, unlike Arris, who's inner beauty is perhaps greater."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Well, that sounds wonderful...it sounds almost like the faerie kingdom of a wayward daydream, drifting through the mind on an idle whimsy.  I'm sorry, I'm not very good at expressing those kinds of things, the beauty I can see in my mind when I dream of far-off lands," with the enthusiasm, her voice picks up in emotion and volume, and Vasha feels herself drifting away into Helena's words, her spirit coming closer as if she could peek a glimpse into the beauty that Helena imagines.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

"I heard someone else refer to it as a wet dream, though I wasn't sure what he ment, but I like that better.  It makes it sound magical and mistical, which it is.  I've heard stories that Arris was once like that as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

(OOC: It isn't particularly important, but I did quickly edit the last post to add some stuff--just in case you didn't see it)

"Arris...where is that?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: It isn't particularly important, but I did quickly edit the last post to add some stuff--just in case you didn't see it)
> 
> "Arris...where is that?"



OOC: I did after my post, didn't change much.

"Arris, the planet.  It's my true home.  It's now a dry place of mostly desert, though there are some exceptions."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"The desert...in the stories, people in the desert wear turbans and scarves and ride camels.  It's supposed to be very hot though, but I guess that doesn't mean it is bad, right?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

"I guess there's some of that, but Arris is a different place.  More lizards and dragonkin and stuff like that.  It's a beautiful place, though the beauty there is different, and often hidden, but it's there."

"You realy haven't been around much.  Didn't you at least get taught a little bit about the other worlds that have embassys in Eldiz?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"I just read books about the ones that were supposed to be most important or that had lots of books available.  Mostly on the cultures of Tymadeau, though some about Eldiz, and a few from Xarata or Vanarca."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, I have everything I need right here.  Just stay there for a little while--I miss you, and it's good to feel you next to me."



“I miss you too, dear heart, and no matter how much I dream of you while we’re apart, it doesn’t compare to being near you in reality, so I have no intention of going anywhere.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

*Claudia smiles and cuddles up against Tiberius as she pulls out her sketchbook and begins to draw.  After a while of feeling Tiberius against her, she turns and says:*

"You know, I'm not going to be so interesting sitting here drawing.  I'm feeling a bit better now, so if you want to go talk to someone else, that will be nice--though you have to promise to tell me what you find out."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Trying to get rid of me already,” Tiberius teases. “Well, I suppose I could go talk to someone else,” he says, looking around, “but who to speak with...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"No," Claudia sticks out her tongue, "Of course not.  But I _know_ you Tiberius.  You're always up and about, whether it be doing practise drills or working on Arminus or something else--and we'll have plenty of time to sit together after this, so I don't want you to squander the reception just for me."

(OOC: Aerope is talking to Ferris, Amber is kind of standing off to the side, though she was just talking to Leda.  Orin is still talking to Kastor.  Vasha is talking to Helena with Plydek nearby.  Tyrus is still talking to Atreus)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“You do indeed, _know me_, my dear...though, I could just sit here and try to read everyone’s thoughts, but that would be impolite to say the least,” Tiberius chuckles. “So I suppose I’d best go talk with someone, and since Amber seems unoccupied, I guess she gets the pleasure of my company. You know, I noticed she was carrying a book much he same size as your sketchbook when she entered, so perhaps she draws as well. Hmm, I might send her your way if she does...and before you have to remind me, yes, I promise to tell you all about what I learn later,” he says, kissing Claudia on top of the head, though he doesn’t move to talk with anyone quite yet.

OOC: Yeah, I know where everyone is pretty much, just wondering aloud to add something to the teasing, as it felt a little short by itself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Hmm...okay.  That sounds good, my love," Claudia smiles at the kiss and continues drawing.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Leaving Claudia engrossed in her drawing, Tiberius heads across to Amber, his half finished glass of wine still in hand.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

*Amber looks up as Tiberius approaches.*

"So you're one of Ammon's friends?" she asks, as she sips a bit of wine, "I'm Amber, and what is your name?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, I met Ammon when he was travelling in the Empire. I’m Tiberius, a pleasure to meet you Amber. So I guess you’re Ammon’s sister then?” Tiberius asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Yes, that's right.  I'm Ammon's younger sister.  Is that woman over there your betrothed?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“My betrothed, no, the woman on the couch drawing, is my wife, Claudia,” Tiberius says, smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Oh, congratulations.  From what I can see, you too are very close.  Are you newlyweds?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Thank you. No, we’ve been married a little over three years, though I guess we do give the impression of newlyweds at times, as our duty to the Empire often keeps us apart for long periods.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, my only advice is don't say the word 'hunt' near Orin or you won't be able to get him to stop talking.  As for Kastor, if you want to go talk to him, he likes horses, though don't try talking about them unless you legitimately know enough about them to hold your own," Plydek replies.
> 
> *There isn't a passing waiter--it's a small reception, so there's just the one bar in the corner and the hors d'oeuvres tables.  El can go to the bar and get a drink, though.*



"Thanks for the advice" El says her eyes darting around the room looking for a waiter "Looks like a girl has to get her own drink. I'll be right back. Can I get either of you anything?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Thanks for the advice" El says her eyes darting around the room looking for a waiter "Looks like a girl has to get her own drink. I'll be right back. Can I get either of you anything?"



 *Plydek taps his half-full glass.*

"I've got some already, thanks."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Thank you. No, we’ve been married a little over three years, though I guess we do give the impression of newlyweds at times, as our duty to the Empire often keeps us apart for long periods.”



"Ah, I see.  Well, while that isn't very polite of them, at least it probably helps your marriage stay romantic."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“You may be right, Amber, as they do say absence makes the heart grow fonder...though I hope it’s just an indication of our love for each other, which continues for many years to come. So, what does a young Rowaini woman do, when she’s not attending her brother’s wedding,” Tiberius asks, taking a sip of wine.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I just read books about the ones that were supposed to be most important or that had lots of books available.  Mostly on the cultures of Tymadeau, though some about Eldiz, and a few from Xarata or Vanarca."



"You should read about Arris and Amaranthia if you have a chance, but books would never do either justice.  Like most things in life, they are best experienced.  Your father may be right to fear you going to Arris though, while it is a wonderful place, it is not without it's dangers."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “You may be right, Amber, as they do say absence makes the heart grow fonder...though I hope it’s just an indication of our love for each other, which continues for many years to come. So, what does a young Rowaini woman do, when she’s not attending her brother’s wedding,” Tiberius asks, taking a sip of wine.



"Perhaps.  Well, a normal one probably plays with her hair, picks out dresses, and goes to galas until she finds or is given a husband.  Myself, I like to draw, make jewelry, and brew alchemical compounds--a crucial skill in making good jewelry, might I add."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "You should read about Arris and Amaranthia if you have a chance, but books would never do either justice.  Like most things in life, they are best experienced.  Your father may be right to fear you going to Arris though, while it is a wonderful place, it is not without it's dangers."



"Trust me, he isn't going to even let me go to Amaranthia, which you say is basically without native dangers.  If Arris has dangerous things, I'm even more sure of it.  That's sad, though.  It sounds like a nice place, and more importantly, it sounds from the way you speak that you really love Arris."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Perhaps.  Well, a normal one probably plays with her hair, picks out dresses, and goes to galas until she finds or is given a husband.  Myself, I like to draw, make jewelry, and brew alchemical compounds--a crucial skill in making good jewelry, might I add."



“You’re not looking for a husband then, Amber? I’m sure all the young men are utterly heartbroken, if that is the case,” Tiberius says with a grin. “Hmm, well I do draw, mostly technical drawings, but I’ve never found the time for making jewellery or experimenting with alchemy...though Claudia has some talent in all those areas. I’m sure you two would get on very well indeed, and have plenty to discuss.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Trust me, he isn't going to even let me go to Amaranthia, which you say is basically without native dangers.  If Arris has dangerous things, I'm even more sure of it.  That's sad, though.  It sounds like a nice place, and more importantly, it sounds from the way you speak that you really love Arris."



"I do.  Arris is a part of me, and always will be, perhaps in ways beyond explanation.  She has blessed me, and I only wish I could do more for her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “You’re not looking for a husband then, Amber? I’m sure all the young men are utterly heartbroken, if that is the case,” Tiberius says with a grin. “Hmm, well I do draw, mostly technical drawings, but I’ve never found the time for making jewellery or experimenting with alchemy...though Claudia has some talent in all those areas. I’m sure you two would get on very well indeed, and have plenty to discuss.”



"I don't know--how many Rowaini men would prefer to marry the girl who brews poison?" Amber jokes, "Yes, I see your wife is sketching something now, so I was going to go over and try to talk to her.  I would probably draw at these things too, but my mother tells me it's antisocial."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I do.  Arris is a part of me, and always will be, perhaps in ways beyond explanation.  She has blessed me, and I only wish I could do more for her."



"That sounds wonderful Vasha...sometimes I wish the angels had not 'blessed' me the way they did, but it sounds like Arris's blessing for you is only full of happiness."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know--how many Rowaini men would prefer to marry the girl who brews poison?" Amber jokes, "Yes, I see your wife is sketching something now, so I was going to go over and try to talk to her.  I would probably draw at these things too, but my mother tells me it's antisocial."



“I suppose that might cause some concern, especially if they’re prone to misbehaving or tend to ignore you,” Tiberius chuckles. “Were you? What a coincidence. I said to Claudia before I left, that if I found you had similar interests, I’d see if you’d mind coming over. Well, Claudia probably wouldn’t be drawing either, but I think she’s still a little disturbed by the effect Helena had on her, when she came into the room. Hmm, how do you cope with the effects of her presence?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"That's men all right," Amber agrees, "Helena?  If you don't want her to affect you, just make sure that whatever you do, you don't look at her or get near her.  That's usually enough to avoid any effects."


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That sounds wonderful Vasha...sometimes I wish the angels had not 'blessed' me the way they did, but it sounds like Arris's blessing for you is only full of happiness."



Vasha shakes her head, "If only it were Helena, but I choose to find the happyness in it, even if it has brought myself and others suffering."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"Oh no!  Even my curse never causes suffering in others...that sounds awful Vasha.  I am so sorry for you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2006)

"This suffering might hopefully be for the good of all Arris, but untill then, it is a burden I would gladly bear.  I think Daddy would have liked that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"Oh, I see.  So you were chosen to aid all of your people at a cost to yourself, like the heroes in the stories.  That is very noble of you, Vasha."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That's men all right," Amber agrees, "Helena?  If you don't want her to affect you, just make sure that whatever you do, you don't look at her or get near her.  That's usually enough to avoid any effects."



“Good to know. Well, let's go see if Claudia’s ready to speak with anyone yet.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"Very well," Amber replies.

*Heading back over to Claudia, they see her peacefully sketching in her sketchbook, drawing light, easy lines one at a time in a sort of rhythm.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Crouching down to her eye level, Tiberius says softly, “Claudia dear, I have someone here who wishes to meet you.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"Oh," Claudia looks up there, "Hello there.  As my husband said, I'm Claudia."

"I'm Amber.  Nice to meet you.  What are you drawing?"

"Here, why don't you come take a look?" Claudia offers.

*Amber sits down next to Claudia and looks over at the sketchbook.*

"Ah, interesting.  Not bad."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, I think my work here is done, so I should go find someone else to talk to, shouldn’t I,” Tiberius says with a grin, as he stands. “You two have fun, and it was a pleasure to meet you Amber.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"Sure, take care love."

"It was nice to meet you as well."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*As he turns from the pair on the couch, Tiberius looks around for a few moments, before heading over to Orin and Kastor.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

*Kastor notices Tiberius and cuts off Orin in mid-sentence, gesturing towards Tiberius and saying:*

"Well, look who we have here.  Greetings, friend.  I am Kastor and this is Orin."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Greetings Kastor, Orin, I’m Tiberius. So what are you two discussing?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"Hello Tiberius.  Orin was..."

"We're talking about hunting!  Don't you love hunting, Tiberius?" Orin asks, "I keep saying Kastor and I should go hunting soon.  You could join us.  The great outdoors is the perfect place to make you feel alive."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2006)

Mythweaver stands aside watching the scene unfold for a time. Eventually he goes and gets a drink from the barkeep.  With most of the guests engrossed in conversation he is happy to just stand and listen to the hum of it for a little while.  

As Claudia and Tiberius leave the two older gentlemen for their own private conversation, Mythweaver heads over to chat.  As he approaches he says in introduction, "Greatings, I am the Mythweaver. You are the fathers of bride and groom, I'd presume." he says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"You would presume correctly, as is so often the case for a Byblan.  I am King Tyrus Tyndarea," the reddish-blond haired man replies.

"And I am Lord Atreus Atreides.  So, my son got involved with the Byblans, then?  He's never been much of a great thinker or even a good merchant, so hopefully he didn't get in your way too much."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2006)

El nods a farewell and then heads to the bar. There she orders a drink, and takes the opportunity to survey the room, spying Tiberius speaking with Kastor and Orin she decides to make her move. Flicking her hair and adjusting her top she moves over to the three men "Hail and well met" she says meeting the eye of each man in turn "I was just wondering if anyone knew how a girl could go about getting involved in a hunting expedition?" she asks coyly "I just love to hunt, the wild exhilaration of the chase, the rush of the kill and the passion of the moment when one can reflect on a job well done. Not much beats that thrill"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"Yes!  You, my lady, truly understand what it feels to be on the hunt, the emotions that fill you, as your blood pumps through your veins, the way you feel so alive!" Orin turns to talk to Elmurien, "You know, not many women feel that way.  Far too many of them are so quick to say 'Think about the poor deer and its family' or some such rubbish."

*Meanwhile, Kastor decides to take the opportunity to subtly reposition himself with respect to Orin and Tiberius, motioning subtly to the far wall as he steps back slightly.*

"So Tiberius, you're a Praetor, right?  What can you tell me about those Pleb things?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, Kastor decides to take the opportunity to subtly reposition himself with respect to Orin and Tiberius, motioning subtly to the far wall as he steps back slightly.*
> 
> "So Tiberius, you're a Praetor, right?  What can you tell me about those Pleb things?"



*Tiberius moves right along with Kastor, taking himself out of the conversation as well, hoping Orin is far too occupied with Elmurien to notice.*

“Last time I checked, yes. The Plebs, well firstly you shouldn’t really call them things, as they’re not objects per se, but free-willed constructs.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

*They head over slowly towards the far wall, where they can start up their own conversation.*

"Ah, nice of that hottie friend of yours to step in like that.  Anyway, so they're constructs, that's what I heard.  Like your bird there, right?  That's some fine craftmanship.  Except I hear you can make those Plebs to look like people.  Having a Pleb that looked like a woman so would not seem out of place but was secretly a highly-trained bodyguard--now that would be _awesome_!  Have you ever thought about that?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, I should probably thank her later, though I think Elmurien is doing a little hunting of her own right now,” Tiberius chuckles. “You know, you’re the first person to make mention of my bird, Kastor, and you’re right it’s a construct...though it’s far far less sophisticated than a Pleb,” at which point Arminus nods toward Kastor, seeming unprompted, as Tiberius continues to talk. “Yes, Plebs are made to look like people, and as for having one as a highly-trained bodyguard...I have thought about it, and they would serve admirably in that role.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I see.  So you were chosen to aid all of your people at a cost to yourself, like the heroes in the stories.  That is very noble of you, Vasha."



Vasha's face lights up with inspiration, and she quickly gives Helena a big hug.  "Yes, yes it is something like that, and with luck, I can bear that burdon again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, I should probably thank her later, though I think Elmurien is doing a little hunting of her own right now,” Tiberius chuckles. “You know, you’re the first person to make mention of my bird, Kastor, and you’re right it’s a construct...though it’s far far less sophisticated than a Pleb,” at which point Arminus nods toward Kastor, seeming unprompted, as Tiberius continues to talk. “Yes, Plebs are made to look like people, and as for having one as a highly-trained bodyguard...I have thought about it, and they would serve admirably in that role.”



"Yes, that makes sense.  And they must not need to eat or anything, so beyond the initial buy-in, they may eventually be more economical than having a servant.  Plus since they're constructs, they surely don't sleep, so they can be on guard at all times."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha's face lights up with inspiration, and she quickly gives Helena a big hug.  "Yes, yes it is something like that, and with luck, I can bear that burdon again."



 *As Vasha grows nearer, Helena's presence grows stronger, and her scent is more powerful, evoking a feel of peace and contentment.  Helena gives a pained, saddened expression as she backs away and puts her hands out in front of her.*

"No, wait!  I'm so sorry, but you can't hug me, Vasha.  No one can--touching me like that will drive us both out of control...that's why I've had to avoid human contact since I became a woman...I'm so sorry, I know you didn't mean any harm," tears begin to fall from those perfect eyes, and that makes Vasha start to feel sad as well, "I know you'll be a great hero for Arris, Vasha."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

OOC: You missed an earlier hug then   No biggie.

Vasha pouts, "That's so sad.  You've never had contact with another?  Felt a gentile hug or a loving caress of someone who cares for you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

(OOC: D'oh, missed it in 362--must have been thrown off by the smile)

"Not since I was a little girl.  When I was young, my parents showered me with hugs and affection--they couldn't help it, I was so cute my power makes me irresistible at a touch.  Sometimes I still feel sad for my beloved sister because she would be ignored back then, but once we got older, my power no longer made me cute, but attractive, something that would be disgusting if it played out to its full extent with my parents, so our roles reversed, and now I haven't been touched by another in years..." Helena explains, then tries to smile slightly, "Of course, there's some upsides--I have learned to do many things myself, like dressing and bathing, that most princesses have done by servants, and I like to hope I'm better off for it."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

"Well, perhaps I can help a bit," Vasha says.  "I developed a spell I've been using for massages, but it allows mystical hands to be used in other ways.  Perhaps later I can give you a mystical massage, so you can know some of the caring touch that you've missed, and teach you the spell so you may teach others.  Even a mystical hug is better than no hug at all."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"That sounds wonderful Vasha," Helena perks up dramatically, "Of course, I can't use magic, so I won't be able to learn it, but still, that is such a kind offer...I'd hug you, but, you know," Helena beams a radiant smile that fills Vasha with joy.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Vasha giggles and nods.  "Well, perhaps if you know someone who can, they can make some kind of divice to allow you, or others, to use it.  I can stop by tonight after the reception if you wish.  It may take some of the stress of the wedding away as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Thank you Vasha.  That sounds wonderful.  I can see why my sister and her fiance are so glad to have you as their 'Sister'."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

"Great, just let me know where to go, and make sure the guards know I'm invited, K?"

Vasha gets all the details.

Vasha then gets an idea and giggles, and then says to Helena, with a quick wink, "I wonder what Kastor would think if he knew I had a 'date' with you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Hmm...he'd probably say 'That's hot,' " Helena suggests, "And then 'Wait a minute--that's my little sister.  Mystic hand off' "


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Vasha chuckles, "Well, no need to tell him then is there?  See you tonight Helena."

Vasha looks around to see who else isn't talking to anyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"See you soon, Vasha."

(OOC: If you want to go by who other characters were talking to, Tiberius is talking to Kastor, El has Orin, Mythweaver is talking to the two fathers, Ferris is talking to Aerope, and Claudia is talking to Amber.  That leaves only Plydek, who Vasha already talked to and went off to get some food after he guided Vasha to Helena.  Don't worry, though--if you start up a conversation with one of the others, we can fit you in at a different timing.  For instance, Amber didn't talk to anyone really before Tiberius talked to her, so Vasha could talk to her then.  Etc.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Vasha will head over to talk to Kastor, "Hi, I'm Vasha, the one you were oogling while I was talking to Plydek" she says with an inocent smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

> Vasha will head over to talk to Kastor, "Hi, I'm Vasha, the one you were oogling while I was talking to Plydek" she says with an inocent smile.




(OOC: Okey dokey, I'll place this one later when I have it all worked out--it will most likely go after Tiberius moves on next chronologically)

"Greetings, my lady.  I'm sorry if you thought I was ogling you--I was more heckling my brother a bit, so I didn't intend to insult you or make you feel uncomfortable.  If you did, I'm sorry," Kastor apologises, "You were very kind to go talk to my sister."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

OOC: that's when I figured it would be.

Vasha chuckles, "It's all right, apparently you do that a lot.  And Helena is a very nice person.  It's a shame that the very thing that would bring people too her is what keeps them away."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Aye.  It was sometime a paradox, but the time gives it proof.  It doesn't keep the suitors away, though.  Still, I knew Lynestra would be married first."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You would presume correctly, as is so often the case for a Byblan.  I am King Tyrus Tyndarea," the reddish-blond haired man replies.
> 
> "And I am Lord Atreus Atreides.  So, my son got involved with the Byblans, then?  He's never been much of a great thinker or even a good merchant, so hopefully he didn't get in your way too much."




"No he most definitely was not in the way. Your son helped me unearth an archeological dig of an ancient civilization way out in uncharted wildspace.  We found some very interesting artefacts during our dig.  He pulled me out of many scrapes though as we had to contend with the unquiet spirits of the ancients." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"I see," Atreus nods, "So he was successful?  That's a surprise.  I don't remember him talking about this, though--did you actually finish the excavation or did it fail in the end?"

"Atreus, you know you needn't be so hard on the boy."

"Oh, I'm just trying to help him.  As per tradition, very soon the family business will fall to him as first-born son, on his next birthday in fact, and if he doesn't want to look a fool, he needs to learn to stop being a dreamer and start being successful at his ventures.  Don't you agree, Mythweaver?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, that makes sense.  And they must not need to eat or anything, so beyond the initial buy-in, they may eventually be more economical than having a servant.  Plus since they're constructs, they surely don't sleep, so they can be on guard at all times."



“Perhaps, though they are quite expensive to my knowledge. I believe they do need to power down from time to time to recharge too, but they can usually stay active and alert longer than your average humanoid.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I see," Atreus nods, "So he was successful?  That's a surprise.  I don't remember him talking about this, though--did you actually finish the excavation or did it fail in the end?"
> 
> "Atreus, you know you needn't be so hard on the boy."
> 
> "Oh, I'm just trying to help him.  As per tradition, very soon the family business will fall to him as first-born son, on his next birthday in fact, and if he doesn't want to look a fool, he needs to learn to stop being a dreamer and start being successful at his ventures.  Don't you agree, Mythweaver?"




"Indeed, Lord Atreides, we were very successful.  For quite a while I had been searching for such a site; a site dating back centuries. It is in ancient history my work lies you see.  While it was difficult to get much work done with all the keening spirits around, we found a treasure trove there.  I have only had this one chance to work with him, though we have continued to write to one another over the interveening time.  Based on that particular venture I'd have to say that he is quite successful and I wish him the best on all future endeavours." he replies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Perhaps, though they are quite expensive to my knowledge. I believe they do need to power down from time to time to recharge too, but they can usually stay active and alert longer than your average humanoid.”



"Well sure, I'll admit it's a hefty buy-in, but it stastically must pay off eventually.  I mean, let's think about it.  Let's say you have a servant who is paid about 1 silver penny a day--that's going to be the lowest possible wage, as that's what an unskilled labourer makes in a day.  Realistically a trained bodyguard is probably more like silver mark a day.  So even at 1 silver penny a day, that's 4 gold crowns per year.  After 50 years, you could have bought a magic sword at that cost--5 years if we go with 1 silver mark a day.  And these Plebs will last more or less indefinitely, and can be passed on from father to son.  So let's say the buy-in is 2,000 gold crowns, or about 10 magic swords.  I'm sure it can't be more than that--that's probably an overestimate.  Admittedly, that's 500 years of unskilled labourer wages, but only 50 years of low bodyguard wages.  Which means a Pleb pays for itself in less than a lifetime.  Over time, it saves huge amounts."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Indeed, Lord Atreides, we were very successful.  For quite a while I had been searching for such a site; a site dating back centuries. It is in ancient history my work lies you see.  While it was difficult to get much work done with all the keening spirits around, we found a treasure trove there.  I have only had this one chance to work with him, though we have continued to write to one another over the interveening time.  Based on that particular venture I'd have to say that he is quite successful and I wish him the best on all future endeavours." he replies.



"Hmm, well he always was a dreamer.  I'm sure the ideas of the ancient legends being unearthed fascinated him.  I don't have many good words for Ammon, but when he's motivated on something he truly enjoys, he can actually sometimes get the job done.  I only wish he was more successful in any of his actual responsibilities--As far as I know, he didn't successfully accomplish a single diplomatic or mercantile endeavour, and that was the explicit purpose of his little journey."

"Easy Atreus.  Not that many can be said to have won the favour of the Byblans, and it seems your Ammon did just that.  Besides, the marriage of our two children seals a great tie between my family and yours--you don't want to disparage your heir, the one who's marrying my daughter, do you?"

"Honestly, I just wish he was a decade or so younger, like Orin here.  That would give me more time to teach him, and maybe I could figure out how to motivate him right...What do you think, Byblan?  I guess your people never lack motivation, considering a strong motivation is a prerequisite to the 'ascension', right?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

"Yes, motivation is a key to ascention. For my part, the search for ancient languages led me to seek out the Byblans.  It would seem that Ammon made many valuable friendships while on his journey.  You never know what might come of those ties, just look at the variety of people who have come to his wedding.  I personally had no idea that he had met so many others." replies Mythweaver, not really sure what he could tell Lord Atreides about motivating Ammon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Yes, motivation is a key to ascention. For my part, the search for ancient languages led me to seek out the Byblans.  It would seem that Ammon made many valuable friendships while on his journey.  You never know what might come of those ties, just look at the variety of people who have come to his wedding.  I personally had no idea that he had met so many others." replies Mythweaver, not really sure what he could tell Lord Atreides about motivating Ammon.



"It's a variety, I'll admit it.  And it's good to see he can at least network with people.  But the crucial key is this--look out among all of his friends.  They vary enough to prove that he did at least travel extensively, that's true.  But which of them are high enough in rank to be useful trading or diplomatic partners?  I know little of Byblan ranks, so you could be, and Tiberius is at least a noble of his people, but he says he isn't high enough to actually make trade agreements.  As to the others, he brought a male Sacra, when the females hold the power in their culture, he brought a Nymph, when the Sidhe make all the decisions on Amaranthia, and he brought a Narlse female who acts like a Rowaini, when the Narlsewomen are mostly used as chattel.  And you know what--I'm sure these are all fascinating people who Ammon could really connect with, so I don't begrudge him their friendship, but you can see what I mean about failing at the point, can't you?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well sure, I'll admit it's a hefty buy-in, but it stastically must pay off eventually.  I mean, let's think about it.  Let's say you have a servant who is paid about 1 silver penny a day--that's going to be the lowest possible wage, as that's what an unskilled labourer makes in a day.  Realistically a trained bodyguard is probably more like silver mark a day.  So even at 1 silver penny a day, that's 4 gold crowns per year.  After 50 years, you could have bought a magic sword at that cost--5 years if we go with 1 silver mark a day.  And these Plebs will last more or less indefinitely, and can be passed on from father to son.  So let's say the buy-in is 2,000 gold crowns, or about 10 magic swords.  I'm sure it can't be more than that--that's probably an overestimate.  Admittedly, that's 500 years of unskilled labourer wages, but only 50 years of low bodyguard wages.  Which means a Pleb pays for itself in less than a lifetime.  Over time, it saves huge amounts."



“Hmm, that would probably be enough to buy a standard simple up-to-date model, though a custom build can cost much more,” Tiberius says seriously, before he breaks into a grin and begins to chuckle a little. “I’m sorry my friend, I shouldn’t have encouraged you like that, but we basically never sell Plebs to non-Praetors.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Aye.  It was sometime a paradox, but the time gives it proof.  It doesn't keep the suitors away, though.  Still, I knew Lynestra would be married first."



"Well, it's good to know she's had some suitors.  She deserves to be happy, just like anyone else.  Lynestra seemed a bit less... sheltered though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

> “Hmm, that would probably be enough to buy a standard simple up-to-date model, though a custom build can cost much more,” Tiberius says seriously, before he breaks into a grin and begins to chuckle a little. “I’m sorry my friend, I shouldn’t have encouraged you like that, but we basically never sell Plebs to non-Praetors.”




"Bah, you're a tease!  That's too bad, though.  Why not?  Oh well, so what else can you tell me about your empire?  The Praetors are so secretive and restrictive."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, it's good to know she's had some suitors.  She deserves to be happy, just like anyone else.  Lynestra seemed a bit less... sheltered though."



"Oh, Helena almost certainly would not be happy if she wound up with one of those suitors," Kastor replies, "As for Lynestra, she's the older sister already, and she wound up having to grow up on her own quickly considering Helena's effects on our parents.  Plus she's lived out here for a while--she's certainly the more self-reliant and well-traveled."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, Helena almost certainly would not be happy if she wound up with one of those suitors," Kastor replies, "As for Lynestra, she's the older sister already, and she wound up having to grow up on her own quickly considering Helena's effects on our parents.  Plus she's lived out here for a while--she's certainly the more self-reliant and well-traveled."



"Yes, Helena realy knew nothing of Arris, and she seemed convinced she'd never be able to go to Amaranthia.  Poor thing."

"How about you, you ever been to Arris or Amaranthia?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Nay, not I.  There's plenty on Tymadeau itself to explore, and just between home, Eldiz, and the Lyradar Sphere in between, I have my fill.  I'm not even sure where Arris or Amaranthia are, exactly.  Should I be looking to visit them?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Vasha chuckles, "I'm a bit supprised you've not visited the home of the Nymphs.  Particularly with your reactions to the Sisters discussion earlier.  Arris is quite nice as well, though it's beauty is hidden."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha chuckles, "I'm a bit supprised you've not visited the home of the Nymphs.  Particularly with your reactions to the Sisters discussion earlier.  Arris is quite nice as well, though it's beauty is hidden."



"You mean that it's all Nymphs?  Zounds!  I remember hiking through deep forest to a tiny and beautiful sylvan glade to catch a peek at the fabled Nymph who bathed her silky tresses in the tiny moonlit lake there...Somehow, if they were all over the place, it would have been less special, I think.  Still, that _does_ sound tempting."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You mean that it's all Nymphs?  Zounds!  I remember hiking through deep forest to a tiny and beautiful sylvan glade to catch a peek at the fabled Nymph who bathed her silky tresses in the tiny moonlit lake there...Somehow, if they were all over the place, it would have been less special, I think.  Still, that _does_ sound tempting."



"Well, Nymphs and Sidhe.  It's a wonderful place, though I'd watch out for the amazons if I were you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Nymphs and She?  So what, is She like what Nymphs call a regular woman?  And Amazons--the Rowaini version of that Eldish word refers to a legendary culture of warrior-women that supposedly lived on a magic island.  Pure nonsense, but it made for a lot of good grist in epic journeys, ballads, and even romantic novels.  Helena has probably read all the stories, I bet.  So are these warrior-women that are also Nymphs?  That sounds almost comical, in some ways due to being so very opposite what you'd expect--no offense if you are one though!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

"Sidhe (Emphasis on the ay), they are another of the Fey, a little more in tune with magic than nature like the Nymphs.  Nymphs are born of Amaranthia for the most part, while the Sidhe can mate in some way.  But yes, the Sidhe are all women as well, and generaly quite beautiful."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Sidhe (Emphasis on the ay), they are another of the Fey, a little more in tune with magic than nature like the Nymphs.  Nymphs are born of Amaranthia for the most part, while the Sidhe can mate in some way.  But yes, the Sidhe are all women as well, and generaly quite beautiful."



 (OOC: Sidhe is generally pronounced SHEE)

"So there's no males at all on the planet?  What about the animals?  That seems kind of weird, but very enticing..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Bah, you're a tease!  That's too bad, though.  Why not?  Oh well, so what else can you tell me about your empire?  The Praetors are so secretive and restrictive."



“What can I say, I take my fun where I can get it!” Tiberius chuckles. “As for why not, I think you’ve hit the nail on the head there on your own, Kastor, we’re a secretive lot. Hmm, well why don’t you tell me something about your kingdom first, while I think about what else I can tell you...”


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Sidhe is generally pronounced SHEE)
> 
> "So there's no males at all on the planet?  What about the animals?  That seems kind of weird, but very enticing..."



OOC: I always was taught Shay, but oh well.

"Most of the animals have both.  But Amaranthia is a place of beauty besides just the nympth and the Sidhe, for the natural beauty of the planet is magnificent."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

> “What can I say, I take my fun where I can get it!” Tiberius chuckles. “As for why not, I think you’ve hit the nail on the head there on your own, Kastor, we’re a secretive lot. Hmm, well why don’t you tell me something about your kingdom first, while I think about what else I can tell you...”




"Bah, you know you're just making some people afraid of you by hiding like that--though of course that may be your intention.  Still, some political and economic analysts are always puzzling over the strategy of the Praetorian war machine and whether it is inevitable that it will break the treaty in a surprise attack to expand into the other Known Spheres."

"My kingdom?  Well, Lacadia is a small and peaceful kingdom on Tymadeau, marked for its contacts with traders from the Lyradar Sphere and Eldiz.  Dolathi aren't too uncommon in the kingdom, though they aren't very common either, and Rowaini or Dolathi, all inhabitants of either race consider each other as equals and of the same race, like the Lyradar Sphere actually.  Culturally, we're pretty much stereotypical Rowaini, though with more of an eye to the sky than most."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: I always was taught Shay, but oh well.
> 
> "Most of the animals have both.  But Amaranthia is a place of beauty besides just the nympth and the Sidhe, for the natural beauty of the planet is magnificent."



 (OOC: I Googled it and apparently SHEE is more common by far, though SHAY exists too.  It's probably a Gaelic vs Modern Irish difference.  You should have seen at Gencon when someone who knew modern Irish didn't like my old Celtic pronunciations  )

"Well, I think you've sold it to me, fair lady.  I'm officially adding Amaranthia to my vacation list right away.  Any more vacation advice?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes!  You, my lady, truly understand what it feels to be on the hunt, the emotions that fill you, as your blood pumps through your veins, the way you feel so alive!" Orin turns to talk to Elmurien, "You know, not many women feel that way.  Far too many of them are so quick to say 'Think about the poor deer and its family' or some such rubbish."



"I have found dear Orin, oh I do hope you don't mind the appelation?" she says as she takes a long, slow sip from her drink. Without waiting for a reply she continues "that most women are tedius and vapid and spend far too much time with their heads up their own arses" she grins and winks, gifting Orin with a deep, throaty laugh "I but jest dearest Orin, some of my best friends are women". El inches a little closer to the elegantly dressed men "So Orin" she purrs "Exactly what do you like to hunt?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I have found dear Orin, oh I do hope you don't mind the appelation?" she says as she takes a long, slow sip from her drink. Without waiting for a reply she continues "that most women are tedius and vapid and spend far too much time with their heads up their own arses" she grins and winks, gifting Orin with a deep, throaty laugh "I but jest dearest Orin, some of my best friends are women". El inches a little closer to the elegantly dressed men "So Orin" she purrs "Exactly what do you like to hunt?"



"Well, I don't know if I would call them tedious, per se.  And there are many women who are just wonderful.  Take Lynestra, for instance.  She isn't overwhelming like her sister, but she's still extraordinarily beautiful, and smart, and funny, you know?  And I've never heard her complain about hunting.  Usually levirate marriage seems disgusting, but I guess it wouldn't be so bad for me...I'm lucky that way," Orin ponders.

"Well, deer are kind of standard, but boars are definitely interesting, or larger animals where they can be found.  Animals that are better able to put up a fight, ot fleeter of foot, or craftier, all three of those sorts are the best, as they lead to three different sorts of exciting chases that all use different parts of your brain and your athletic skills.  Hunting really is the thinking man's sport.  In any other sport, your opponent is only playing to win, and they may not be motivated enough to force you to really get a good exercise.  But in hunting, they are striving for their life, giving it their all.  And you know that this is the angels' way of urging you to give it your all as well, to not let the animal's sacrifice be in vain and to learn from each hunt something new.  In some ways, hunting is a transcendental experience."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Bah, you know you're just making some people afraid of you by hiding like that--though of course that may be your intention.  Still, some political and economic analysts are always puzzling over the strategy of the Praetorian war machine and whether it is inevitable that it will break the treaty in a surprise attack to expand into the other Known Spheres."
> 
> "My kingdom?  Well, Lacadia is a small and peaceful kingdom on Tymadeau, marked for its contacts with traders from the Lyradar Sphere and Eldiz.  Dolathi aren't too uncommon in the kingdom, though they aren't very common either, and Rowaini or Dolathi, all inhabitants of either race consider each other as equals and of the same race, like the Lyradar Sphere actually.  Culturally, we're pretty much stereotypical Rowaini, though with more of an eye to the sky than most."



“Well, I’ll pass that observation along...though you understand, I can neither confirm nor deny our intentions,” Tiberius says with a grin. “Dolathi? That’s interesting. I didn’t realise they’d made the move to Tymadeau in such numbers...though I suppose it only makes sense with the trade between your realms. It also explains why your people have more of an eye to the sky than most Rowaini. So, I assume that’s your brother over there,” he says, nodding towards Plydek.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Yes, well, Dolathi aren't really that common in most kingdoms.  Many places they are forced to be registered and wear identifying marks and such and not treated the same, and Dolathi prefer being free to mingle, so they wind up hiding out.  In Lacadia, and it's actually done fairly similarly here in the Lyradar Sphere as well, we treat everyone as equals, as Rowaini.  The Dolathi are just Rowaini who are gifted with a special power, in our eyes.  This has led to a great deal of cultural assimilation but also aided us in economic expansion, though I will admit that our most recent political expansion brought about by my father is tenuous at best--in fact, though it brings us a tie to a good economic trading partner, we may well be in trouble once this marriage is over and through with.  It's a somewhat complicated situation, but I think I understand it."

"Yes, that's my brother Plydek over there.  Oh, you know, you still didn't say anything about your home."


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*



			
				Aerope Atreides said:
			
		

> "Hi there.  I'm Aerope Atreides.  Are you a Knight, good sir?  I see you are wearing shining armour, and let me say that it suits you splendidly."



"Indeed, I am, mi'lady,"  Ferris replied with a deep bow.  "I am Ferris D'Elchant, a champion of Sacra.  May I be so forward to say that while my armor may be shining, mi'lady, it does pale in comparison to your beauty.  It is certainly a pleasure to make your acquaintance."

Ferris straightened from his bow, and turned to pay more attention to Aerope as less to the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Indeed, I am, mi'lady,"  Ferris replied with a deep bow.  "I am Ferris D'Elchant, a champion of Sacra.  May I be so forward to say that while my armor may be shining, mi'lady, it does pale in comparison to your beauty.  It is certainly a pleasure to make your acquaintance."
> 
> Ferris straightened from his bow, and turned to pay more attention to Aerope as less to the others.



"_Elchanted_," Aerope laughs at the almost pun, "What a beautiful last name, Ferris, and may I say it suits you well.  So, you're a Sacra?  I hear over there the women are in charge, yes?  In that case, I do hope you enjoy yourself while you're here."  

"You know, Rowaini women have had centuries to perfect the art of pleasing our men, and we nobles most of all," she purrs, running her hand down his cheek.


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2006)

*Ferris D'Elchant, male Sacra*



			
				Aerope Atreides said:
			
		

> "_Elchanted_," Aerope laughs at the almost pun, "What a beautiful last name, Ferris, and may I say it suits you well.  So, you're a Sacra?  I hear over there the women are in charge, yes?  In that case, I do hope you enjoy yourself while you're here. You know, Rowaini women have had centuries to perfect the art of pleasing our men, and we nobles most of all," she purrs, running her hand down his cheek.




"Indeed, they are, mi'lady," Ferris agreed, enjoying the company of this dark beauty.  [COLOR=#eeooff]"Mi'lady, are you suggesting that I enjoy myself by exploring the opportunities of being in charge in certain . . . situations while I am here? Or perhaps I should enjoy myself by showing some lucky woman the years of study, training, and experience I have had in order to please the women who are in charge in my homeland?"  [/COLOR] 

Ferris's eyes were half-lidded for a moment as he enjoyed the touch of her hand, his face coloring lightly at the touch.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Indeed, they are, mi'lady," Ferris agreed, enjoying the company of this dark beauty.  [COLOR=#eeooff]"Mi'lady, are you suggesting that I enjoy myself by exploring the opportunities of being in charge in certain . . . situations while I am here? Or perhaps I should enjoy myself by showing some lucky woman the years of study, training, and experience I have had in order to please the women who are in charge in my homeland?"  [/COLOR]
> 
> Ferris's eyes were half-lidded for a moment as he enjoyed the touch of her hand, his face coloring lightly at the touch.



"Why can't it be both?" she raises an eyebrow invitingly, smiling as his face colours slightly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I Googled it and apparently SHEE is more common by far, though SHAY exists too.  It's probably a Gaelic vs Modern Irish difference.  You should have seen at Gencon when someone who knew modern Irish didn't like my old Celtic pronunciations  )
> 
> "Well, I think you've sold it to me, fair lady.  I'm officially adding Amaranthia to my vacation list right away.  Any more vacation advice?"



"Arris is a magificent place, though I can't say much about vacationing there.  Still, it is my home, and I love it so."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, well, Dolathi aren't really that common in most kingdoms.  Many places they are forced to be registered and wear identifying marks and such and not treated the same, and Dolathi prefer being free to mingle, so they wind up hiding out.  In Lacadia, and it's actually done fairly similarly here in the Lyradar Sphere as well, we treat everyone as equals, as Rowaini.  The Dolathi are just Rowaini who are gifted with a special power, in our eyes.  This has led to a great deal of cultural assimilation but also aided us in economic expansion, though I will admit that our most recent political expansion brought about by my father is tenuous at best--in fact, though it brings us a tie to a good economic trading partner, we may well be in trouble once this marriage is over and through with.  It's a somewhat complicated situation, but I think I understand it."
> 
> "Yes, that's my brother Plydek over there.  Oh, you know, you still didn't say anything about your home."



“That sounds a rather equitable solution you’ve come up with, though I can understand some other kingdoms wanting to know who the Dolathi are. Yes, the situation does sounds rather complicated, especially with its links to the wedding and such...perhaps you can explain it?”

“Yes, I have been a bit reticent, haven’t I. Well, we don’t inherit titles from our parents in the Empire, and when I was talking with your father before, he said the military was something second or third sons usually entered. Which is why I asked about Plydek, as I was wondering, if either of you are next in line for the throne, what a first son does in a society where title in inherited? You see, all High Praetor males serve in the military after attending the academy, well unless they want to be considered less than a man, as it’s considered a mark of shame, cowardice, and dishonour, for them not to do so. Also, High Praetor females are given the option to attend the academy, though it’s not mandatory, and like the males, if they do attend they must serve in the military.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Arris is a magificent place, though I can't say much about vacationing there.  Still, it is my home, and I love it so."



"Hmm...okay.  Why is bad for vacationing?  Is it dangerous there?" Kastor grins.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “That sounds a rather equitable solution you’ve come up with, though I can understand some other kingdoms wanting to know who the Dolathi are. Yes, the situation does sounds rather complicated, especially with its links to the wedding and such...perhaps you can explain it?”
> 
> “Yes, I have been a bit reticent, haven’t I. Well, we don’t inherit titles from our parents in the Empire, and when I was talking with your father before, he said the military was something second or third sons usually entered. Which is why I asked about Plydek, as I was wondering, if either of you are next in line for the throne, what a first son does in a society where title in inherited? You see, all High Praetor males serve in the military after attending the academy, well unless they want to be considered less than a man, as it’s considered a mark of shame, cowardice, and dishonour, for them not to do so. Also, High Praetor females are given the option to attend the academy, though it’s not mandatory, and like the males, if they do attend they must serve in the military.”



"Oh, the situation?  It's a bit complicated," Kastor explains, "Basically, you need to understand that the only people who want to even be near Helena are various suitors who want her as a wife, considering the many advantages of having her as a symbol of the angels' favour, as a sex toy, and as the mother of their daughters.  Various dignitaries from every kingdom on Tymadeau and some that are not, even the King of Rowain, who could crush us militarily if he wanted, have made offers for Helena's hand.  Now, you do have to realise that Helena has an effect on everyone, and that includes mother and father.  They don't want to see her mistreated, and some of the most powerful suitors are also the ones most likely to do so.  What's more, actually marrying her off to one of them will anger all of the others--she's weaved her involuntary spell on enough of them that they might consider going to war to retrieve her from her proper husband, particularly were he not among the most powerful, not to mention diplomatically isolating us from them.  On the flip side, by making overtures and hinting that he is strongly considering them specifically for Helena's hand, father has been able to bring our little kingdom to a new height of diplomatic importance and alliances.  Nobody on all of Tymadeau _dares_ make war with us.  Even when the visiting king of Iragon was overcome by Helena and lost his wits and abducted her, and then Kastor and I chased after him, beat him and his guards up, and took her back, he didn't retaliate, instead publically apologising.  Do you follow so far?" Kastor asks, "So how does it tie in to this wedding?  Well, there's a law that Rowain originated long ago and all kingdoms on Tymadeau technically have that indicates that daughters must be married in order, eldest to youngest.  Now, almost nobody follows this law, but they all must respect anyone who actually does so, and so father has proclaimed that our kingdom still follows it, and thus Lynestra must be wed before Helena.  Never mind the very slight amount of time that Lynestra is actually older.  Well, anyway, the suitors had to accept that.  However, they kept making offers to marry Lynestra to relatives to get rid of her and free up Helena for themselves.  Father rejected this on the grounds that he couldn't marry his eldest daughter to someone of such significantly lesser status than his younger.  And so they began clamouring for him to find a prince for Lynestra--none of them would take her.  When he heard about this crazy journey tradition on the Lyradar Sphere, and when Ammon and Lynestra hit it off fairly well--say what you want about father, but he is much more compassionate for both of his daughters than most, as most wouldn't care if she would be happy--he sent her over here to keep her away from nobles in the intervening time, and then announced her engagement to Ammon.  Of course, soon later, Ammon had to leave, as tradition demanded he could not marry until he completed his journey-thingy.  And the journey lasted years, neatly delaying marrying off Helena.  But now...well, there's no putting off the marriage any longer, I'm afraid.  This wedding is going to have some of the most powerful nobles ever seen in the Lyradar Sphere, and I'm afraid many of them have come to make sure it is done and start after Helena, rather than to wish the new couple well.  So you see, for father and for me, this wedding is an unfortunate occurance as well.  At least, that's my analysis--I was never told this directly."

*Kastor laughs.*

"Boy, that was a mouthful!  Let's talk about something lighter--yep, I'm the heir apparent of Lacadia.  What do you guys do if you don't inherit from your folks, then?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes, that was a rather lengthy explanation. Well, to continue what I was saying before...once we finish our mandatory military service, for attending the academy, we can then attempt to enter the political arena, where we can attain a powerful non-military rank, such as senator. Though at times, the political arena is more dangerous than soldiering, as family does have some influence in gaining political power, even though we can’t directly inherit.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, that was a rather lengthy explanation. Well, to continue what I was saying before...once we finish our mandatory military service, for attending the academy, we can then attempt to enter the political arena, where we can attain a powerful non-military rank, such as senator. Though at times, the political arena is more dangerous than soldiering, as family does have some influence in gaining political power, even though we can’t directly inherit.”



"Hmm, that all sounds like it would be very complicated and full of intrigue and secret dealings.  I guess experience with that makes the situation I just explained seem simplistic at best."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...okay.  Why is bad for vacationing?  Is it dangerous there?" Kastor grins.



"Well, one of the cities there at least deals in slaves, and the Dragonlords are slowly sucking the essance of the planet dry for magical power to make their lives more comfortable.  Daddy was killed there for standing up to them.... for me..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, one of the cities there at least deals in slaves, and the Dragonlords are slowly sucking the essance of the planet dry for magical power to make their lives more comfortable.  Daddy was killed there for standing up to them.... for me..."



"Oh dear!  That sounds like a troublesome place, indeed, Vasha.  Are they after you, then?  Do you need somewhere to stay, as sanctuary?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh dear!  That sounds like a troublesome place, indeed, Vasha.  Are they after you, then?  Do you need somewhere to stay, as sanctuary?"



"I think I'm fine for now, though I think Ammon can help me.  And dispite that, Arris still remains strong, and I try to remind myself of her loving embrace as often as I can."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

"You mean you can be one with the planet?  Hmm...well, Nymphs are connected to nature, like nature spirits, so I guess that makes sense," Kastor nods, "Just be careful, my lady."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You mean you can be one with the planet?  Hmm...well, Nymphs are connected to nature, like nature spirits, so I guess that makes sense," Kastor nods, "Just be careful, my lady."



Vasha nods, "I was one with Arris for a long time, though I did not understand it.  Now, I am less so, but I hope to be again some day."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

*Kastor laughs.*

"Well, I'm not sure I understand that one, exactly, but it sounds like you do and you are sure of what's important to you, and that is what matters."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Vasha smiles, "Every day I can, I bathe in the waters of Arris.  It keeps me close to home, and refreshes me heart and soul."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, that all sounds like it would be very complicated and full of intrigue and secret dealings.  I guess experience with that makes the situation I just explained seem simplistic at best."



“Well, once I had the backstory, I could guess where things were heading...though I’m not too heavily involved with all that intrigue at home yet, thankfully. Hmm, it’s a pity you don’t have a reason to send Helena somewhere these suitors couldn’t get at her, like the Empire, and keep the balance tipped in your favour, while you find someone who would treat her right. Though I don’t know how the Archons would react to someone with her particular type of blessing,” Tiberius chuckles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha smiles, "Every day I can, I bathe in the waters of Arris.  It keeps me close to home, and refreshes me heart and soul."



Ah, so you're connected to the water, like the Nymph I saw in the lake then?  From your voice, I can tell how much you love Arris and how much that means to you, but how do you manage if you're away from Arris and it is a desert?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, once I had the backstory, I could guess where things were heading...though I’m not too heavily involved with all that intrigue at home yet, thankfully. Hmm, it’s a pity you don’t have a reason to send Helena somewhere these suitors couldn’t get at her, like the Empire, and keep the balance tipped in your favour, while you find someone who would treat her right. Though I don’t know how the Archons would react to someone with her particular type of blessing,” Tiberius chuckles.



 *Kastor shakes his head.*

"Do that, and they'll stop being nice--one or more will probably attack, and we don't even get to have the one we picked protect us, since we foiled them all."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, so you're connected to the water, like the Nymph I saw in the lake then?  From your voice, I can tell how much you love Arris and how much that means to you, but how do you manage if you're away from Arris and it is a desert?



"Arris has left me with the gift of creating true spring water.  It's small remnant of my strong connection to Arris, but it makes me happy.  I wish I could share it more, but most can't tell the difference."

"And I am a Naiad, but most Nymphs enjoy bathing even if they don't have the same conection to water that I do."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't know if I would call them tedious, per se.  And there are many women who are just wonderful.  Take Lynestra, for instance.  She isn't overwhelming like her sister, but she's still extraordinarily beautiful, and smart, and funny, you know?  And I've never heard her complain about hunting.  Usually levirate marriage seems disgusting, but I guess it wouldn't be so bad for me...I'm lucky that way," Orin ponders.
> 
> "Well, deer are kind of standard, but boars are definitely interesting, or larger animals where they can be found.  Animals that are better able to put up a fight, ot fleeter of foot, or craftier, all three of those sorts are the best, as they lead to three different sorts of exciting chases that all use different parts of your brain and your athletic skills.  Hunting really is the thinking man's sport.  In any other sport, your opponent is only playing to win, and they may not be motivated enough to force you to really get a good exercise.  But in hunting, they are striving for their life, giving it their all.  And you know that this is the angels' way of urging you to give it your all as well, to not let the animal's sacrifice be in vain and to learn from each hunt something new.  In some ways, hunting is a transcendental experience."



"Like I said Orin, I but jest. After all, I am woman, hear me roar" El says as she leans a little closer to her beau "It's very stuffy in here" she says fanning herself with her hand "Why are you lucky that way Orin?" El asks following up on his comment about the merits of women.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Arris has left me with the gift of creating true spring water.  It's small remnant of my strong connection to Arris, but it makes me happy.  I wish I could share it more, but most can't tell the difference."
> 
> "And I am a Naiad, but most Nymphs enjoy bathing even if they don't have the same conection to water that I do."



"Well, it sounds like Arris has touched you in a special way--no, not _that_ special way!" he quickly corrects, "But anyway, you should cherish your gift, and I see that you do.  You are a very unique woman, Vasha.  I think some men would be unnerved by that, but living with Helena, I can only feel a deeper friendship for women like you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

"Too stuffy?  Here, take my fan--I sometimes use it to cool down after a hunting expedition, it's better than using your hand," Orin reaches into a pocket and pulls out a tiny fan, the size of the palm of El's hand, "Oh that.  Well, levirate marriage is a bit weird in general, but I guess I see the point of it politically or whatever.  So I always had to worry about if Ammon wound up marrying a cow or something, but Lynestra is a stone-cold fox, so I'm safe from the dangers there, and as the second son, that's about the only responsibility I might ever have to worry about.  Good times!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"Well, it's good to see there's more to you than the woman degrading loudmouth you sounded like earlier," Vasha teases.

Vasha gives Kastor a hug.  "Let me know if you ever do make your way to Ameranthia.  I think my Mother would like to meet you.  And you should see if you can't take Helena with you.  She needs to get out more, and I think would find Amaranthia a place where she could go unveiled."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kastor shakes his head.*
> 
> "Do that, and they'll stop being nice--one or more will probably attack, and we don't even get to have the one we picked protect us, since we foiled them all."



“Indeed, though I wasn’t suggesting sending her to the Empire as a solution, just remarking that it’s a pity there wasn’t something like Ammon’s journey for her to go on, to keep the status quo for a little while longer. So you didn’t tell me yet...what does an heir apparent do with their time?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, it's good to see there's more to you than the woman degrading loudmouth you sounded like earlier," Vasha teases.
> 
> Vasha gives Kastor a hug.  "Let me know if you ever do make your way to Ameranthia.  I think my Mother would like to meet you.  And you should see if you can't take Helena with you.  She needs to get out more, and I think would find Amaranthia a place where she could go unveiled."



 *Kastor laughs.*

"Well, I need to keep my reputation as a dandy, you know--can't have them thinking I'm a softy," he winks and grins, "So you won't mind if later I pinch your bottom or something and then compliment your assets, right?"

"Well, I'll try to contact you if I ever get a chance to visit.  Helena, however, is pretty much out of the question.  There are so many people who would want to kidnap her and make her life miserable...I feel so sorry for my little sis.  I wish there was something I could do..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Indeed, though I wasn’t suggesting sending her to the Empire as a solution, just remarking that it’s a pity there wasn’t something like Ammon’s journey for her to go on, to keep the status quo for a little while longer. So you didn’t tell me yet...what does an heir apparent do with their time?”



"Oh, you know, the usual.  Sitting in on stuff with father to learn the trade, being sent on second-tier diplomatic or economic envoys to see if I can handle it alone, and then more fun things that a Rowaini lad is supposed to do, like parties with the other young nobles, flirting with women, and all the rest.  Of course raising, breeding, and racing horses is my not-so-secret passion on the side."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kastor laughs.*
> 
> "Well, I need to keep my reputation as a dandy, you know--can't have them thinking I'm a softy," he winks and grins, "So you won't mind if later I pinch your bottom or something and then compliment your assets, right?"
> 
> "Well, I'll try to contact you if I ever get a chance to visit.  Helena, however, is pretty much out of the question.  There are so many people who would want to kidnap her and make her life miserable...I feel so sorry for my little sis.  I wish there was something I could do..."



"Well, like I said, Mother's on Amaranthia, and it's a pretty good place to hide a beautiful woman." Vasha says.  "I'd like to help her, and hope to do something special for her if I can."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, you know, the usual. Sitting in on stuff with father to learn the trade, being sent on second-tier diplomatic or economic envoys to see if I can handle it alone, and then more fun things that a Rowaini lad is supposed to do, like parties with the other young nobles, flirting with women, and all the rest. Of course raising, breeding, and racing horses is my not-so-secret passion on the side."



“Well, that sounds interesting to say the least. So horses, what drew your interest there?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, like I said, Mother's on Amaranthia, and it's a pretty good place to hide a beautiful woman." Vasha says.  "I'd like to help her, and hope to do something special for her if I can."



"Right, but it's also a decent place for a beautiful woman to be lost and vanish if a kidnapper plans it right, I'd imagine, and it's a lot farther from here, so that gives more time for pirates or something to waylay the ship and hold her for ransom.  I wish it weren't like this, as I'd love to be able to show Helena all the wonderful things she wants to see, but I know father won't go for it, and unfortunately I can see where he's coming from," Kastor sighs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, that sounds interesting to say the least. So horses, what drew your interest there?”



"I don't know.  I've just always liked it, I guess.  There's so much that's rewarding in the process, and it can result in faithful equine companions, winning racehorses, and even money.  Of course, if you screw up or don't know what you're doing, you can lose a huge investment.  It's a lot of skill, I guess, and it involves somewhat similar skills on a much simpler level to running a kingdom--perhaps when I was little it was my way of 'playing house' with consequences to practise up for when I grew old enough, but I still love it for what it is."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Right, but it's also a decent place for a beautiful woman to be lost and vanish if a kidnapper plans it right, I'd imagine, and it's a lot farther from here, so that gives more time for pirates or something to waylay the ship and hold her for ransom.  I wish it weren't like this, as I'd love to be able to show Helena all the wonderful things she wants to see, but I know father won't go for it, and unfortunately I can see where he's coming from," Kastor sighs.



"Well, that's truely unfortunate.  But sometimes you have to fight to experience life, as it can be worth the risk."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, that's truely unfortunate.  But sometimes you have to fight to experience life, as it can be worth the rist."



"For someone like me, I know that's true, but Helena is so delicate and innocent--it would be tragic if something happened to her, and our entire country would suffer.  Likely the kidnapper himself, if not other kingdoms, would claim we were trying to hide her away and keep her from marrying, and then we would be invaded, I'm afraid."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"That sounds fairly petty," Vasha says, frowning.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That sounds fairly petty," Vasha says, frowning.



"Tell me about it," Kastor sighs, "It's like I was telling Tiberius earlier--this wedding represents a turning point for the worse, I'm afraid, as the suitors are going to be coming after Helena with renewed effort now that father's ploy has been forced to end."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Too stuffy?  Here, take my fan--I sometimes use it to cool down after a hunting expedition, it's better than using your hand," Orin reaches into a pocket and pulls out a tiny fan, the size of the palm of El's hand, "Oh that.  Well, levirate marriage is a bit weird in general, but I guess I see the point of it politically or whatever.  So I always had to worry about if Ammon wound up marrying a cow or something, but Lynestra is a stone-cold fox, so I'm safe from the dangers there, and as the second son, that's about the only responsibility I might ever have to worry about.  Good times!"



El takes the proferred fan with a small dip of the head, her eyes never leaving Orin's and her mouth twitching into a cheeky grin "Why thank you kind sir, you are the perfect gentleman aren't you?"

El begins to lazily wave the fan beside her face, the cooling air helping to keep her impatience in check _What do I have to do? Smack him over the head?_ she thinks to herself _Perhaps he's playing a game? Perhaps he thinks it's a hunt and I'm the game? Well I'll out hunt him_ she ruminates.

El quickly decides to move the conversation to a battle ground that better suited her, one that he would have more passion for - the hunt.

"So Orin. You enjoy the hunt. At the weddings I have had the pleasure to attend in the past there has always been a last hunt for the groom. Will there be such an event here?" El asks, her eyes boring into the noble mans "And, more importantly, if there is one are there any rules I will need to break to attend? Being a woman and all"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Tell me about it," Kastor sighs, "It's like I was telling Tiberius earlier--this wedding represents a turning point for the worse, I'm afraid, as the suitors are going to be coming after Helena with renewed effort now that father's ploy has been forced to end."



"Well, hopefully the right suitor will come along for her.  Sounds like she needs a pretty big escort durring such outings though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> El takes the proferred fan with a small dip of the head, her eyes never leaving Orin's and her mouth twitching into a cheeky grin "Why thank you kind sir, you are the perfect gentleman aren't you?"
> 
> El begins to lazily wave the fan beside her face, the cooling air helping to keep her impatience in check _What do I have to do? Smack him over the head?_ she thinks to herself _Perhaps he's playing a game? Perhaps he thinks it's a hunt and I'm the game? Well I'll out hunt him_ she ruminates.
> 
> ...



 *When El waves the fan, a powerful gust of wind far stronger than the fan could possibly produce flurries around her, cooling the air significantly, and blowing her hair about before light breezy remnants gently lift her hair back into place just as it was.*

"I try," Orin nods agreeably, "Ah, yes, the hunt--I _told_ Ammon that he should have us fly out and have one, but _no_.  He's such a girl sometimes--he just wanted to have a stag party and talk to all his friends.  A hunt would have been _so_ much more fun--doesn't he know that stags are the hunted--being a hunter on your last night is much better symbolism for the coming marriage than being the hunted, don't you agree?  Not to worry--I've convinced father, and so we _will_ be holding a hunt during the festivities following the wedding, although admittedly, women aren't allowed.  You think you could keep up on the hunt?" he asks, interested.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, hopefully the right suitor will come along for her.  Sounds like she needs a pretty big escort durring such outings though."



"The problem is that the politically strongest suitors are really the only ones that can be considered, but all of them are pretty much jerks--I wouldn't want my little sis to have to be wife to any of them.  I may _act_ the womaniser, but anyone who tries to treat my little sis like dirt will answer to me!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The problem is that the politically strongest suitors are really the only ones that can be considered, but all of them are pretty much jerks--I wouldn't want my little sis to have to be wife to any of them.  I may _act_ the womaniser, but anyone who tries to treat my little sis like dirt will answer to me!"



"Why?  Why can't she find a suitor that loves her truely?  Particularly with Lynestra marrying Ammon."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Why?  Why can't she find a suitor that loves her truely?  Particularly with Lynestra marrying Ammon."



"Oh, Lynestra and Ammon was a combination of luck and nobody wanting Lynestra.  They _all_ want Helena though.  It's fairly long, and I'm not sure all the politics would interest you.  Suffice it to say that Helena getting married is going to be a big problem that is likely to lead to bad relations at best and war at worst--that's why father invoked an ancient law that most people don't follow that says that the eldest daughter must marry first and then, after making sure the two were a good match--say what you want about him, but father cares for his daughters more than almost any other Rowaini man I know, he's secretly my role model in that--that's why he picked someone who he knew would have to go on some crazy years-long journey before any wedding."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"Oh.  And no one wanted Lynestra because of Helena?  She seems like a wonderful woman, I don't know why someone wouldn't want her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh.  And no one wanted Lynestra because of Helena?  She seems like a wonderful woman, I don't know why someone wouldn't want her."



"Oh, it's simple, really.  Bigamy is not allowed, so if you take Lynestra, then you'll never get Helena, and pretty much all the big players in politics have their eye on Helena for themselves or their heir.  Plus, Lynestra is sometimes a bit needy--she was deprived of love as a child, so she needs someone who can shower her with love and attention, I think.  It would do her soul good."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, it's simple, really.  Bigamy is not allowed, so if you take Lynestra, then you'll never get Helena, and pretty much all the big players in politics have their eye on Helena for themselves or their heir.  Plus, Lynestra is sometimes a bit needy--she was deprived of love as a child, so she needs someone who can shower her with love and attention, I think.  It would do her soul good."



"It's a shame they're so shallow."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It's a shame they're so shallow."



"It's not quite that.  Helena is the better catch, politically.  And I say this with the caveat that I don't necessarily subscribe to their philosophy, but I'll tell you why they think that.  As a trophy wife, her supernatural beauty and connection the angels enhances their status not only with other nobles but with the clergy and the commonfolk as well.  As a sex toy, well, that's the shallow part, which admittedly plays in there too.  And as a mother, she's likely to produce strong, capable sons like Plydek, and irresistible daughters like herself that can be married away to great political advantage."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *When El waves the fan, a powerful gust of wind far stronger than the fan could possibly produce flurries around her, cooling the air significantly, and blowing her hair about before light breezy remnants gently lift her hair back into place just as it was.*
> 
> "I try," Orin nods agreeably, "Ah, yes, the hunt--I _told_ Ammon that he should have us fly out and have one, but _no_.  He's such a girl sometimes--he just wanted to have a stag party and talk to all his friends.  A hunt would have been _so_ much more fun--doesn't he know that stags are the hunted--being a hunter on your last night is much better symbolism for the coming marriage than being the hunted, don't you agree?  Not to worry--I've convinced father, and so we _will_ be holding a hunt during the festivities following the wedding, although admittedly, women aren't allowed.  You think you could keep up on the hunt?" he asks, interested.



"How long before the wedding? Do we not have time to have a little sidetrek adventure Sir Knight? A hunt of our own perhaps?" El asks tipping herself forward to whisper demurely in Orin's ear. 

Leaninig back with a laugh she draws a deep breath and fans herself strategically with the magic fan. 

Her hair whipping around her face only adds to her otherwordly beauty "Never you mind questioning my stamina Sir Knight" she says with a husky growl "I can keep up with the best of them, and have been known to ride a stallion to near exhaustion"

OOC: At this stage El is more concerned about finding an escort for the wedding. "Afterall, one's social standing at an event on a planet where one has never been is always going to be tied to the man one has draped over one's arm". If it comes to attending a hunt that she has feigned having a great interest in then she can always fake an injury.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "How long before the wedding? Do we not have time to have a little sidetrek adventure Sir Knight? A hunt of our own perhaps?" El asks tipping herself forward to whisper demurely in Orin's ear.
> 
> Leaninig back with a laugh she draws a deep breath and fans herself strategically with the magic fan.
> 
> ...



"The wedding is tomorrow morning, and I think Ammon wants you at his stag party tonight--I know I'm supposed to be there--so I don't think we have enough time to get to a good hunting spot and complete a hunt.  More's the pity."

"Hmm, it sounds like you really enjoy the hunt.  Do you like falconing too?  I hear that's like hunting for ladies, usually.  Thought I must say, the thought of a woman who is as thrilled with that visceral feeling as I am really does start the blood pumping through my veins!" he replies, obviously enticed, though he turns a bit thoughtful, "Though...all that innuendo and the way you move...it kind of reminds me of my mother."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The wedding is tomorrow morning, and I think Ammon wants you at his stag party tonight--I know I'm supposed to be there--so I don't think we have enough time to get to a good hunting spot and complete a hunt.  More's the pity."
> 
> "Hmm, it sounds like you really enjoy the hunt.  Do you like falconing too?  I hear that's like hunting for ladies, usually.  Thought I must say, the thought of a woman who is as thrilled with that visceral feeling as I am really does start the blood pumping through my veins!" he replies, obviously enticed, though he turns a bit thoughtful, "Though...all that innuendo and the way you move...it kind of reminds me of my mother."



"Of course, my apologies" El says, cooly leaning back away from Orin "All this travel, and moving through various time zones, has me a little confused, and more than a little tired" she stretches and yawns.

"Falconing is not a sport, it's all about owning the best bird. No, the Hunt that is a sport, woman against beast." El drains the last of her drink "Anyway, I need another drink, and I wouldn't want to keep you from your mother, so I'll perhaps see you around" she says as she nods and walks towards the bar.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Of course, my apologies" El says, cooly leaning back away from Orin "All this travel, and moving through various time zones, has me a little confused, and more than a little tired" she stretches and yawns.
> 
> "Falconing is not a sport, it's all about owning the best bird. No, the Hunt that is a sport, woman against beast." El drains the last of her drink "Anyway, I need another drink, and I wouldn't want to keep you from your mother, so I'll perhaps see you around" she says as she nods and walks towards the bar.



"Ah, but she's over there," he cocks his head towards Ferris and the raven-haired beauty who can't be older than her late twenties, "Have a good drink then."


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*



			
				Aerope Atreides said:
			
		

> "Why can't it be both?" she raises an eyebrow invitingly, smiling as his face colours slightly.




"There certainly is no reason why it cannot be both, mi'lady," Ferris concurred with a smile.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know.  I've just always liked it, I guess.  There's so much that's rewarding in the process, and it can result in faithful equine companions, winning racehorses, and even money.  Of course, if you screw up or don't know what you're doing, you can lose a huge investment.  It's a lot of skill, I guess, and it involves somewhat similar skills on a much simpler level to running a kingdom--perhaps when I was little it was my way of 'playing house' with consequences to practise up for when I grew old enough, but I still love it for what it is."



“Yes, it seems a fine activity, both rewarding and challenging...far less bloody too, than watching gladiators fight for sport. Hmm, you know, I imagine skills similar to those you use to raise and race horses, are required to train a successful stable of gladiators...though of course, the consequences of failure are far greater.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It's not quite that.  Helena is the better catch, politically.  And I say this with the caveat that I don't necessarily subscribe to their philosophy, but I'll tell you why they think that.  As a trophy wife, her supernatural beauty and connection the angels enhances their status not only with other nobles but with the clergy and the commonfolk as well.  As a sex toy, well, that's the shallow part, which admittedly plays in there too.  And as a mother, she's likely to produce strong, capable sons like Plydek, and irresistible daughters like herself that can be married away to great political advantage."



"It almost sounds like she'd be better off if she eloped with some commoner." Vasha says.  "Who would love her of course, not use her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "There certainly is no reason why it cannot be both, mi'lady," Ferris concurred with a smile.



"Yes, I agree," Aerope smiles winningly, "It is all so much more fun if there is more balance and change--it keeps things fresh, exciting, and new, don't you think?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, it seems a fine activity, both rewarding and challenging...far less bloody too, than watching gladiators fight for sport. Hmm, you know, I imagine skills similar to those you use to raise and race horses, are required to train a successful stable of gladiators...though of course, the consequences of failure are far greater.”



"Yes, I guess it probably would be a fairly similar skill set, but horse racing and training, while exciting, is a relatively victimless sport--true, I am sometimes saddened to lose a good horse to a terrible unhealable fracture, but with Plydek's healing ability, I don't always have to say goodbye to one of my horses the moment its first misadventure befalls it.  Gladiatorial combat, on the other hand, involves manipulating sentient beings until they crave bloodlust and the roar of the crowd's applause enough that they will kill their fellows for the amusement of onlookers--I don't think I could ever really get behind that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It almost sounds like she'd be better off if she eloped with some commoner." Vasha says.  "Who would love her of course, not use her."



"She probably wouldn't have enough in common with a commoner, pardon the pun, to connect with one on such a deep level, but she'd certainly be better off on a personal level with a well-educated and fair-minded minor noble who loves her, assuming she shared the attraction, or even perhaps a non-Rowaini with similar tastes.  That's what would be absolutely best for her.  But as nobles, and royalty, all of us do have to realise that we were born to great privilege and luxury, but with those things comes a great responsibility as well--we can't always just have what we want, or we become no better than petty tyrants.  Commoners may have fewer expensive things, but really they are freer to love and live their day-to-day existence than royalty, and choose whomever they wish to spend their life with.  It's inevitable that royalty will not be able to do this for political reasons.  If Helena did something like that, it would be like the kidnapping or running away to Amaranthia scenario--we would lose face as a nation and possibly go to war, and she'd likely be hunted down.  There are both stories and historical records of ladies and princesses who have done just this and been found, their lover killed, and taken back to be the bride of their captor--usually the man they least wanted to see ever again after he killed their beloved.  Now, there are also others who got away too in recent years.  I know the families of Celimene Vitale, Aldonza Lorenzo, and Vanessa D'Etoile have all not heard back from their daughters recently.  But these are minor nobles whose families were not complicit with the daughter's escape, as far as anyone knows, and who don't seem to have had any major suitors who have the resources to track them down in Wildspace.  Helena's suitors have those resources."


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2006)

Aerope Atreides said:
			
		

> "Yes, I agree," Aerope smiles winningly, "It is all so much more fun if there is more balance and change--it keeps things fresh, exciting, and new, don't you think?"




"I am usually open to new ideas, mi'lady," Ferris offered, "and if they are fun and exciting, then so much the better, yes?"

"Starting with something completely new to me, and something that seems most definitely fresh and exciting . . . I would be honored if you would tell me something about yourself, mi'lady," Ferris continued.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I am usually open to new ideas, mi'lady," Ferris offered, "and if they are fun and exciting, then so much the better, yes?"
> 
> "Starting with something completely new to me, and something that seems most definitely fresh and exciting . . . I would be honored if you would tell me something about yourself, mi'lady," Ferris continued.



"Well, good sir knight, what is there to say about myself?  Let's see.  I enjoy chocolate and beautiful new clothes, and in general I prefer to listen and learn than to blab on about myself.  How about you?  We don't have too many Sacra here--you must have the most fascinating stories to tell, my handsome knight, no?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*

Ah . . . I see, chocolate and beautiful new clothes," Ferris responded,  "Sadly, I have neither with me currently - thoug h perhaps I can arrange something.  But more importantly, you enjoy listening and learning . . . Hmmm."

"Very well, if you demand, mi'lady, I shall do my best to comply with your request,"  Ferris continued.  "Though I must admit, stories of the Sacra may bore you and offend others.  I have been told on many an occasion that I am a bit more . . . accepting of others than many of the Sacra."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "She probably wouldn't have enough in common with a commoner, pardon the pun, to connect with one on such a deep level, but she'd certainly be better off on a personal level with a well-educated and fair-minded minor noble who loves her, assuming she shared the attraction, or even perhaps a non-Rowaini with similar tastes.  That's what would be absolutely best for her.  But as nobles, and royalty, all of us do have to realise that we were born to great privilege and luxury, but with those things comes a great responsibility as well--we can't always just have what we want, or we become no better than petty tyrants.  Commoners may have fewer expensive things, but really they are freer to love and live their day-to-day existence than royalty, and choose whomever they wish to spend their life with.  It's inevitable that royalty will not be able to do this for political reasons.  If Helena did something like that, it would be like the kidnapping or running away to Amaranthia scenario--we would lose face as a nation and possibly go to war, and she'd likely be hunted down.  There are both stories and historical records of ladies and princesses who have done just this and been found, their lover killed, and taken back to be the bride of their captor--usually the man they least wanted to see ever again after he killed their beloved.  Now, there are also others who got away too in recent years.  I know the families of Celimene Vitale, Aldonza Lorenzo, and Vanessa D'Etoile have all not heard back from their daughters recently.  But these are minor nobles whose families were not complicit with the daughter's escape, as far as anyone knows, and who don't seem to have had any major suitors who have the resources to track them down in Wildspace.  Helena's suitors have those resources."



"Then perhaps looking for a political marrage to a non Rowaini may be in order.  You could have the best of both worlds, no pun intended.  Make her suiters happy that she was married for political reasons, and perhaps find someone who can love her or at least treat her well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ah . . . I see, chocolate and beautiful new clothes," Ferris responded,  "Sadly, I have neither with me currently - thoug h perhaps I can arrange something.  But more importantly, you enjoy listening and learning . . . Hmmm."
> 
> "Very well, if you demand, mi'lady, I shall do my best to comply with your request,"  Ferris continued.  "Though I must admit, stories of the Sacra may bore you and offend others.  I have been told on many an occasion that I am a bit more . . . accepting of others than many of the Sacra."



"That's okay, my dashing Ferris.  I am not so easily offended, and if the others in your story are somewhat repugnant, it will only make you shine more, handsome paragon that you are.  Come, let us sit," she brings him over to a silken divan, "I'm sure you have on some underarmour clothes under that, so let's take that armour off.  You must be utterly stifled in that, although you do look incredibly handsome in it, but having that shell around you is no way to mingle."

*Aerope helps Ferris remove the armour before sitting him down on the divan and sitting in his lap.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Then perhaps looking for a political marrage to a non Rowaini may be in order.  You could have the best of both worlds, no pun intended.  Make her suiters happy that she was married for political reasons, and perhaps find someone who can love her or at least treat her well."



"See, but the thing is, the suitors won't be happy no matter who she marries if it isn't that particular suitor in question.  And since one of the suitors is the Rowaini king, looking for a wife for his heir apparent, well, that's why there's bound to be trouble once Lynestra is married--I daresay many of the visiting dignitaries who are showing up tomorrow are coming more to push the case for Helena than actually because they care about seeing Lynestra married.  To keep Helena, whoever she married, whether a foreign or domestic noble, would have to be at least on a level of power with the strongest suitors."


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2006)

Aerope said:
			
		

> "That's okay, my dashing Ferris.  I am not so easily offended, and if the others in your story are somewhat repugnant, it will only make you shine more, handsome paragon that you are.  Come, let us sit," she brings him over to a silken divan, "I'm sure you have on some underarmour clothes under that, so let's take that armour off.  You must be utterly stifled in that, although you do look incredibly handsome in it, but having that shell around you is no way to mingle."




"While I appreciate the compliment, mi'lady, I am no paragon . . . just a humble, well sometimes humble, servant of Circe," Ferris lightly protested, though with a warm smile and bright eyes.  "In fact, I do have a layer or two of underarmour clothes.  Though I must warn you, mi'lady, I have not yet had the time to make myself more presentable . . . I did bring clothes for such the occasion."

*Regardless of his light protest, Ferris assisted Aerope in removing his armour, having come from a society in which a woman's words were not questioned.  Luckily, Ferris's underarmour was still stylish and presentable, in dark blue and dark purple and trimmed in silver, to accent his hair and eyes.  Ferris learned long ago that he may at times be without his armour, though he was a bit self-conscious for a few minutes after removing it.*

OOC: Circe's Love is applied to saves today.  Active spells of any note:  Endure elements - heat . . . thought it might be useful when wearing armor all day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

(OOC: Yup, Endure Elements is always good when trudging in armour where it might get hot)

"Nonsense, my dear Ferris.  Those clothes may not be formal enough for the wedding itself, but they are perfectly presentable for the reception--I only dress in fancy designer dresses because I like trying out different designs," Aerope purrs softly as she nestles in on Ferris's lap, leaning against him in that low-cut dress, "Now then, that's better, isn't it?  Now why don't you tell me all about yourself?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "See, but the thing is, the suitors won't be happy no matter who she marries if it isn't that particular suitor in question.  And since one of the suitors is the Rowaini king, looking for a wife for his heir apparent, well, that's why there's bound to be trouble once Lynestra is married--I daresay many of the visiting dignitaries who are showing up tomorrow are coming more to push the case for Helena than actually because they care about seeing Lynestra married.  To keep Helena, whoever she married, whether a foreign or domestic noble, would have to be at least on a level of power with the strongest suitors."



Vasha frowns, "I'm sure something amicable will happen.  I'm not sure what, but Helena's too special for something not to happen."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, I guess it probably would be a fairly similar skill set, but horse racing and training, while exciting, is a relatively victimless sport--true, I am sometimes saddened to lose a good horse to a terrible unhealable fracture, but with Plydek's healing ability, I don't always have to say goodbye to one of my horses the moment its first misadventure befalls it.  Gladiatorial combat, on the other hand, involves manipulating sentient beings until they crave bloodlust and the roar of the crowd's applause enough that they will kill their fellows for the amusement of onlookers--I don't think I could ever really get behind that."



“Indeed, it’s not for everyone, but as you’ve noted, we’re a very militaristic society, so the gladiatorial pits and coliseums fill the publics need for such entertainment. I can assure you, it’s far better for the public to watch such events and get a little rowdy in the confines of the arenas, than for such violence to take to the streets. You should know though, many Low-Praetors enter the arenas to become gladiators willingly, knowing the risks they face, in an attempt to improve their station, as the best gain great celebrity and riches. Of course not all fighting takes place between gladiators, there are combats against fierce creatures from throughout the spheres as well...they’re definitely a sight to see.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha frowns, "I'm sure something amicable will happen.  I'm not sure what, but Helena's too special for something not to happen."



"If only the world worked that way," Kastor sighs, "I would be glad if it did."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Indeed, it’s not for everyone, but as you’ve noted, we’re a very militaristic society, so the gladiatorial pits and coliseums fill the publics need for such entertainment. I can assure you, it’s far better for the public to watch such events and get a little rowdy in the confines of the arenas, than for such violence to take to the streets. You should know though, many Low-Praetors enter the arenas to become gladiators willingly, knowing the risks they face, in an attempt to improve their station, as the best gain great celebrity and riches. Of course not all fighting takes place between gladiators, there are combats against fierce creatures from throughout the spheres as well...they’re definitely a sight to see.”



"I suppose.  It just seems a rather brutal and pointless waste of life.  I'm sure it's just a cultural difference though--you would probably find some points of Rowaini culture equally unusual."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "If only the world worked that way," Kastor sighs, "I would be glad if it did."



"There's always hope.  And without hope, what is there?"

Vasha gives Kastor a hug.  "You take care of her, and I'll see the both of you later, ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "There's always hope.  And without hope, what is there?"
> 
> Vasha gives Kastor a hug.  "You take care of her, and I'll see the both of you later, ok?"



"Yes, I do hold out hope, Vasha--hope that somehow, she will gain more time, and be able to be herself and experience true happiness...And of course, as always, I will protect her.  I'll see you later, Vasha," Kastor smiles and returns the hug. 

"Oh, and as promised earlier..." he pinches her bottom gently from his vantage in the hug, "You, my dear Vasha, are a most voluptuous woman."

*He winks and grins as he heads off for a drink.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Vasha wanders about sipping her drink untill she finds .... available to talk.

"Hi, I'm Vasha," She says.

OOC: Random GM pick as to who's available now


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2006)

El strides to the bar and orders a drink, she then finds a quiet corner to stand in and observes proceedings around her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha wanders about sipping her drink untill she finds .... available to talk.
> 
> "Hi, I'm Vasha," She says.
> 
> OOC: Random GM pick as to who's available now



 (OOC: Someone new, right?  By now, the most likely new people to be free are Tyrus and Atreus, who were talking to Mythweaver a while earlier, or Orin, who Elmurien left talking to a while ago.  This is because the only other choices, Aerope and Amber, are both engaged in an activity they'll probably keep at--Aerope is sitting on Ferris's lap and probably doesn't want to be disturbed, whereas Amber is talking to Claudia and watching Claudia's art, which is likely less to be exclusive.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Someone new, right?  By now, the most likely new people to be free are Tyrus and Atreus, who were talking to Mythweaver a while earlier, or Orin, who Elmurien left talking to a while ago.  This is because the only other choices, Aerope and Amber, are both engaged in an activity they'll probably keep at--Aerope is sitting on Ferris's lap and probably doesn't want to be disturbed, whereas Amber is talking to Claudia and watching Claudia's art, which is likely less to be exclusive.)



OOC: Someone unattached, I'm putting destiny in your hands


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

D2Dazza said:
			
		

> El strides to the bar and orders a drink, she then finds a quiet corner to stand in and observes proceedings around her.



 *The bartender delivers El her drink quickly, and El takes her spot in the room's corner.  She sees Mythweaver talking to the two older men, Tiberius chatting with the younger man who had been talking to Orin until El stepped up, Plydek, with whom she had spoken earlier, standing and sipping his drink, Vasha talking to that unnerving Helena, whose eyes El tries to avoid meeting, Ferris lounging on a divan with his armour off and a dark-haired beauty on his lap, and Tiberius's wife Claudia sitting on her couch and drawing, as the younger dark-haired girl watches on and chats with her.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Someone unattached, I'm putting destiny in your hands



 (OOC: Well, some people don't like to talk to Orin because he just talks about hunting down animals, so Vasha and he might not see eye to eye.  On the other hand, the older men and Vasha might have disconnects too in their worldview and especially Atreus's view of his son, and disconnects with any of them could be interesting to roleplay.  

I'll tell you what--I don't remember but did any of the NPCs warn Vasha that Orin talks about hunting way too much?  If not, let's have her talk to him (  this may be short).  Let me know if you remember that they did.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC: Nope.  No warnings about anyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Nope.  No warnings about anyone.



 (OOC: Alright then )

*Vasha makes her way over to Orin, who has had no one to talk to since Elmurien left to go stand in the corner a little while ago.  He brightens up as Vasha approaches.*

"What ho, fair lady?  How do you fare this eve?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"I'm good.  I'm excited about seeing Ammon again, as it's been over a year since I saw him last."

OOC: did he just call me a Ho?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I'm good.  I'm excited about seeing Ammon again, as it's been over a year since I saw him last."
> 
> OOC: did he just call me a Ho?



"Ah, yes--brother's friend.  Are you his, uh, sister?  I still find that unusual.  Anyway, as I was agreeing with your friend Elmurien earlier, if my brother was a real man, he would have had a final hunt on his wedding night, but instead he's pussying out with a little talky party, but I guess if so many of his friends are girls, perhaps that's why."

(OOC: Nope.  I'm guessing, though, that you laughed at the scene in Hamlet "Help, help, ho!" "What ho! Help, help, help!" )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I suppose.  It just seems a rather brutal and pointless waste of life.  I'm sure it's just a cultural difference though--you would probably find some points of Rowaini culture equally unusual."



“Yes, I’m sure there would be something, but then most cultures have their idiosyncrasies...that’s often what makes them interesting,” Tiberius says with a chuckle. “Well, I can see Vasha heading over, so I’ll leave you to her, and probably a far more relaxed conversation...though if you think of something else you’d like to ask, feel free to come find me.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, I’m sure there would be something, but then most cultures have their idiosyncrasies...that’s often what makes them interesting,” Tiberius says with a chuckle. “Well, I can see Vasha heading over, so I’ll leave you to her, and probably a far more relaxed conversation...though if you think of something else you’d like to ask, feel free to come find me.”



 *Kastor laughs.*

"Not to worry, my friend.  I don't hold the cultural point against you or anything," he glances at Vasha and winks, "Ten crowns say I can pinch her bottom some time during the conversation and she won't call me on it--what say you?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, yes--brother's friend.  Are you his, uh, sister?  I still find that unusual.  Anyway, as I was agreeing with your friend Elmurien earlier, if my brother was a real man, he would have had a final hunt on his wedding night, but instead he's pussying out with a little talky party, but I guess if so many of his friends are girls, perhaps that's why."
> 
> (OOC: Nope.  I'm guessing, though, that you laughed at the scene in Hamlet "Help, help, ho!" "What ho! Help, help, help!" )



"Why, is there not enough food to serve the guests otherwise?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Why, is there not enough food to serve the guests otherwise?"



 *Orin laughs.*

"Oh, of course not!  My parents would absolutely shrivel up and die politically if they couldn't afford to feed everyone.  No, it's for the sport--hunting is how a man can feel truly like a man, feel truly alive.  Hunting really is the thinking man's sport. In any other sport, your opponent is only playing to win, and they may not be motivated enough to force you to really get a good exercise. But in hunting, they are striving for their life, giving it their all. And you know that this is the angels' way of urging you to give it your all as well, to not let the animal's sacrifice be in vain and to learn from each hunt something new. In some ways, hunting is a transcendental experience.""


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Vasha seems less than thrilled with this.  "But, what would you do with the beast once it's slain?  It is a part of nature, balancing out what it consumes, till it itself is consumed for food, clothing, and perhaps even herbalist ingrediants.  Tis the cycle of things."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha seems less than thrilled with this.  "But, what would you do with the beast once it's slain?  It is a part of nature, balancing out what it consumes, till it itself is consumed for food, clothing, and perhaps even herbalist ingrediants.  Tis the cycle of things."



"Well, we feast on the meat and then I maybe mount the head on a wall somewhere if it's impressive.  You're not one of those crazy druids who kill people for killing animals, I hope?  Hunting is a natural process--we humanoids, especially the males, are meant to be predators, and if we allow the fineries of civilisation to dull our edge without immersing ourselves in the chase of predator and prey, we lose our connection to nature and our own manhood."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, we feast on the meat and then I maybe mount the head on a wall somewhere if it's impressive.  You're not one of those crazy druids who kill people for killing animals, I hope?  Hunting is a natural process--we humanoids, especially the males, are meant to be predators, and if we allow the fineries of civilisation to dull our edge without immersing ourselves in the chase of predator and prey, we lose our connection to nature and our own manhood."



"No, I'm a Nymph who respects nature, and I'm quite aware of it's place in life.  Hunting is natural.  Hunting for sport is not.  Unless you submit yourself to a hunt as the Prey on occasion."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "No, I'm a Nymph who respects nature, and I'm quite aware of it's place in life.  Hunting is natural.  Hunting for sport is not.  Unless you submit yourself to a hunt as the Prey on occasion."



"Hunting for sport is certainly natural--why else would I feel the rush of blood through my veins, the excitement, the exhiliration?  It's a natural way for my soul to sing as I trace my roots back to the natural way of things.  And anyway, the prey never chooses to be prey.  I'll submit myself as prey after the deer comes up to me and asks for it too," Orin laughs, "And anyway, hunting someone who wanted to be hunted for fun just wouldn't be the same.  The prey has to be striving for its life, or it won't try it's hardest, you know?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kastor laughs.*
> 
> "Not to worry, my friend.  I don't hold the cultural point against you or anything," he glances at Vasha and winks, "Ten crowns say I can pinch her bottom some time during the conversation and she won't call me on it--what say you?"



“I had no concerns about that,” Tiberius says, smiling. “No, I think I’ll decline that bet, as it’s a little too heavily weighted in your favour, Kastor.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I had no concerns about that,” Tiberius says, smiling. “No, I think I’ll decline that bet, as it’s a little too heavily weighted in your favour, Kastor.”



 *Kastor shrugs.*

"Suit yourself then," he smiles and adds jokingly, "Coward," he laughs slightly.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“That won’t make me reconsider handing over my coin on a near certainty, Kastor. After all, there’s no clause forbidding you to ask permission beforehand,” Tiberius laughs. “Nice try though, see you later.”

*Tiberius then heads back to Claudia and Amber.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hunting for sport is certainly natural--why else would I feel the rush of blood through my veins, the excitement, the exhiliration?  It's a natural way for my soul to sing as I trace my roots back to the natural way of things.  And anyway, the prey never chooses to be prey.  I'll submit myself as prey after the deer comes up to me and asks for it too," Orin laughs, "And anyway, hunting someone who wanted to be hunted for fun just wouldn't be the same.  The prey has to be striving for its life, or it won't try it's hardest, you know?"



"Are you hunting the deer or sharing pleasure with it?" Vasha asks rhitoricly with a chuckle. "Besides, there's so many other ways to connect with nature.  I mean, haven't you ever bathed in a body of natural water?  It's best when the water caresses your skin completely.  It's a truely invigorating experience that conects you to nature.  And no need to kill an animal for the fun of it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “That won’t make me reconsider handing over my coin on a near certainty, Kastor. After all, there’s no clause forbidding you to ask permission beforehand,” Tiberius laughs. “Nice try though, see you later.”
> 
> *Tiberius then heads back to Claudia and Amber.*



 *Claudia is still sketching, and she is conversing lightly with Amber as Tiberius approaches.*

"I think I see the handomest man at the party coming to talk to us," Claudia laughs slightly, "How goes it, my love?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Are you hunting the deer or sharing pleasure with it?" Vasha asks rhitoricly with a chuckle. "Besides, there's so many other ways to connect with nature.  I mean, haven't you ever bathed in a body of natural water?  It's best when the water caresses your skin completely.  It's a truely invigorating experience that conects you to nature.  And no need to kill an animal for the fun of it."



"Hmm, I wonder if while you were doing that, you would become one with the water and the flow, and the current would flow around you and the fish swim right past you in all their bright colours as you floated in the water.  What do you think?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, I wonder if while you were doing that, you would become one with the water and the flow, and the current would flow around you and the fish swim right past you in all their bright colours as you floated in the water.  What do you think?"



"Yes, it can happen, though occasionaly one of the fish will come up and tickle you," She says, giggling in remeberance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Yes, it can happen, though occasionaly one of the fish will come up and tickle you," She says, giggling in remeberance.



"Hmm...then I bet you could lunge out really fast and grab the fish out of the water and snap its neck.  That sounds like it would be fun, actually--it isn't the same sort of hunting that I'm used to, where the blood rushes and the muscles pump, sweat pouring as you exert yourself...instead you'd have to stay calm and serene to catch the prey.  Still, there are many predators in nature who do just that, waiting for just the right moment to strike--You're a hunting genius!"

(OOC: Aww, her response was so cute--it almost makes me feel sad to dash the mood )


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...then I bet you could lunge out really fast and grab the fish out of the water and snap its neck.  That sounds like it would be fun, actually--it isn't the same sort of hunting that I'm used to, where the blood rushes and the muscles pump, sweat pouring as you exert yourself...instead you'd have to stay calm and serene to catch the prey.  Still, there are many predators in nature who do just that, waiting for just the right moment to strike--You're a hunting genius!"
> 
> (OOC: Aww, her response was so cute--it almost makes me feel sad to dash the mood )



"I never thought of that.  If you want, I can help you practice right now, but you need to stand very, very still."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I never thought of that.  If you want, I can help you practice right now, but you need to stand very, very still."



"Yes.  I would imagine that even a ripple would disturb the surroundings.  Like the water snake, I must be one with the surroundings and earn the fish's trust before I strike, unexpectedly.  You should come on the hunt I'm holding--we can go to a pond and practise luring the fish through calm.  It sounds like you know what you're doing more than I do--I'd bet if we had a contest, you'd catch more fish.  Then you could brag to all your friends--not many can say they've beaten Orin Atreides on the hunt, and certainly no girls."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"Yes, but some simple techniques you can practice right now.  You need to get a feel for your suroundings, and intouch with yourself.  Stand, with your arms and legs appart like this, and close your eyes... staying perfectly still.  Just imagine yourself floating away..."

Vasha demonstrates, her legs slightly spread to keep balance, her arms raised a bit, and she closes her eyes.  And then peeks, "Come on, unless you're going to concede this already."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

*Orin raises an eyebrow and then nods, following Vasha's example.*

"Hmm, I guess this would work better in the water, but okay--what's next?

(OOC: This reminds me of Douglas Adams [SBLOCK=Hitchhiker's Guide]"After awhile an animal - a deer perhaps - would appear from out of the trees and watch him cautiously. Ford would continue to smile at it, his eyes would soften and shine, and he would seem to radiate a deep and universal love, a love which reached out to embrace all of creation. A wonderful quietness would descend on the surrounding countryside, peaceful and serene, emanating from this transfigured man. Slowly the deer would approach, step by step, until it was almost nuzzling him, whereupon Ford Prefect would reach out to it and break its neck." [/SBLOCK])


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"Now, just imagine something getting closer, and closer.  Keep your eyes closed, and just feel it, as you wrap yourself in nature and become one with it,"

At this point, Vasha casts Create Water, dumping 4 gallons of water on his head.  "Can you feel it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

*Orin keeps nodding, his eyes closed, until suddenly Vasha summons the water.*

"What in the?!"

*Every eye in the room turns to Vasha at the tremendous splash and spread of water.  Many people stare, some in disbelief, surprise, and annoyance, although a few of them seem amused.  Lord Atreides calls in a servant to clean the mess before it ruins the entire room and warps the carpet or floors.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Vasha triumphanty walks away, "I'm sorry sir, but he deserved it" she says to Lord Atreides.  She looks around, hoping to find someone who was amused by the event to talk to.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha triumphanty walks away, "I'm sorry sir, but he deserved it" she says to Lord Atreides.  She looks around, hoping to find someone who was amused by the event to talk to.



 *The only people who Vasha thinks were visibly amused were Kastor and Amber, who had been talking to Claudia, but just went to get a drink.  That said, Plydek and Helena didn't look annoyed, though if they were amused, they managed to hide it.  Aerope didn't really seem to care except being slightly annoyed about the carpet.  Lord Atreides was probably most annoyed from his expression.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Vasha will head to Amber, "Hi, I'm Vasha"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia is still sketching, and she is conversing lightly with Amber as Tiberius approaches.*
> 
> "I think I see the handomest man at the party coming to talk to us," Claudia laughs slightly, "How goes it, my love?"



Tiberius glances around in mock concern, before grinning at Claudia and saying, “Interesting to say the least, dear heart...though apparently, according to Kastor, everyone seems to think we’re a rather secretive culture. I really just popped over to see if you ladies would like anything, before I seek someone else to converse with...if everything is alright here.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Tiberius glances around in mock concern, before grinning at Claudia and saying, “Interesting to say the least, dear heart...though apparently, according to Kastor, everyone seems to think we’re a rather secretive culture. I really just popped over to see if you ladies would like anything, before I seek someone else to converse with...if everything is alright here.”



"Oh, we're doing fine, thanks love," Claudia replies, "I know I'm not letting myself have anything more to drink after this glass of wine.  You Amber?"

*Amber shakes her head.*

"No thanks."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha will head to Amber, "Hi, I'm Vasha"



"Hello Vasha," Amber smiles, "Let me guess--you don't approve of hunting?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Vasha giggles, "Not for sport no.  He even turned my meditation and synergy with water into some kind of hunting game.  So I helped him practice his technique a bit."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha giggles, "Not for sport no.  He even turned my meditation and synergy with water into some kind of hunting game.  So I helped him practice his technique a bit."



 *Amber laughs.*

"Orin would turn anything into a hunting game, probably even making love.  He's weird and fairly odious that way."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Now, just imagine something getting closer, and closer.  Keep your eyes closed, and just feel it, as you wrap yourself in nature and become one with it,"
> 
> At this point, Vasha casts Create Water, dumping 4 gallons of water on his head.  "Can you feel it?"



Great peels of laughter erupt from the far corner of the room where El leans casually against the wall. After a moment or two she composes herself and, catching Vasha's eye, bestows the capricious vixen with a wink. Her mood suddenly lightened she saunters across the room to join Vasha in conversation with Amber.

"A neat trick girlfriend" El says as she arrives beside Vasha and gives her a quick hug "Very clever" she giggles "Did you see the look on his face? Priceless". Turning to the woman beside Vasha she says with a smile "Hi, I'm El and it is an absolute pleasure to meet you"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Great peels of laughter erupt from the far corner of the room where El leans casually against the wall. After a moment or two she composes herself and, catching Vasha's eye, bestows the capricious vixen with a wink. Her mood suddenly lightened she saunters across the room to join Vasha in conversation with Amber.
> 
> "A neat trick girlfriend" El says as she arrives beside Vasha and gives her a quick hug "Very clever" she giggles "Did you see the look on his face? Priceless". Turning to the woman beside Vasha she says with a smile "Hi, I'm El and it is an absolute pleasure to meet you"



"Nice to meet you, El.  I guess you didn't take it too kindly when my brute of a brother compared you to Aerope?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Vasha laughs, "He did descirbe it much like sharing pleasure."

"I'm glad you approve El.  And the fun part is it realy is natural Arris spring water."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha laughs, "He did descirbe it much like sharing pleasure."
> 
> "I'm glad you approve El.  And the fun part is it realy is natural Arris spring water."



"I'll bet he did.  As you can probably guess--he's a psycho."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, we're doing fine, thanks love," Claudia replies, "I know I'm not letting myself have anything more to drink after this glass of wine.  You Amber?"
> 
> *Amber shakes her head.*
> 
> "No thanks."



“Well, I don’t want to interrupt your conversation, so I’ll be on my way then...I’ll have a look at your drawings later, dear heart, bye Amber.”

*Tiberius then heads over to talk with Plydek.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I don’t want to interrupt your conversation, so I’ll be on my way then...I’ll have a look at your drawings later, dear heart, bye Amber.”
> 
> *Tiberius then heads over to talk with Plydek.*



"See you soon, my love," Claudia replies, leaning over to plant a kiss on his lips.

"Bye Tiberius."

*Plydek meets Tiberius's gaze and extends his arm to shake Tiberius's hand.*

"Good afternoon.  I'm Plydek.  Pleased to meet you."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Nice to meet you, El.  I guess you didn't take it too kindly when my brute of a brother compared you to Aerope?"



"Well dearie how would you like it?" she asks with a warm smile "No woman wants to be compared to a man's mother - how horrid, and what a bore"

El gives Vasha another hug "You made my night Vasha dear. Have either of you eaten? I mean really eaten, not just had a nibble. It was quite a long trip and I, for one, wouldn't mind sitting down to a meal and a glass of wine"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well dearie how would you like it?" she asks with a warm smile "No woman wants to be compared to a man's mother - how horrid, and what a bore"
> 
> El gives Vasha another hug "You made my night Vasha dear. Have either of you eaten? I mean really eaten, not just had a nibble. It was quite a long trip and I, for one, wouldn't mind sitting down to a meal and a glass of wine"



"Yeah, that really was uncalled for.  Though, in the impolite lout's defense, which I rarely come to, the woman may be a terrible mother, but it probably wouldn't be an unflattering comparison for a young lady," she points over to the late twenties dark-haired beauty on Ferris's lap, cuddling up against the Sacra--of the other women in the room, although Helena surpasses Aerope significantly, Aerope is far more beautiful than the others.

"I think there's going to be dinner at the stag party later tonight," Amber thinks, "Supposedly, these little nibbles stave us off til then or something."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Plydek meets Tiberius's gaze and extends his arm to shake Tiberius's hand.*
> 
> "Good afternoon.  I'm Plydek.  Pleased to meet you."



“Tiberius,” he says, as he shakes Plydek’s hand, “good to meet you Plydek.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yeah, that really was uncalled for.  Though, in the impolite lout's defense, which I rarely come to, the woman may be a terrible mother, but it probably wouldn't be an unflattering comparison for a young lady," she points over to the late twenties dark-haired beauty on Ferris's lap, cuddling up against the Sacra--of the other women in the room, although Helena surpasses Aerope significantly, Aerope is far more beautiful than the others.
> 
> "I think there's going to be dinner at the stag party later tonight," Amber thinks, "Supposedly, these little nibbles stave us off til then or something."



"I think I'll be fine till then, and this wine is quite good," Vasha says, taking a sip from her glass.

"Perhaps you can help me understand why all this focus on beauty?  I mean, it's seems like it's some standard that some of the men judge all others on.  Does it realy matter that much?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Tiberius,” he says, as he shakes Plydek’s hand, “good to meet you Plydek.”



"Well, Tiberius, welcome to the wedding.  You're a friend of Ammon's, I know, and as you probably know, Lynestra is my sister--I saw you talking to my brother Kastor over there earlier.  How are you liking these reception things so far?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I think I'll be fine till then, and this wine is quite good," Vasha says, taking a sip from her glass.
> 
> "Perhaps you can help me understand why all this focus on beauty?  I mean, it's seems like it's some standard that some of the men judge all others on.  Does it realy matter that much?"



"Some think so, yes.  And it _is_ a standard like that in typical Rowaini society.  It's almost like beauty and beautiful women are a commodity for investment.  In essence, it does have _some_ link to reality, as women who fit the traditional Rowaini view of beauty are more likely to produce healthy and beautiful children, but still, I find it dull.  If I wanted to try to look beautiful as much as Aerope, I probably could, but I just don't find it so important."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Some think so, yes.  And it _is_ a standard like that in typical Rowaini society.  It's almost like beauty and beautiful women are a commodity for investment.  In essence, it does have _some_ link to reality, as women who fit the traditional Rowaini view of beauty are more likely to produce healthy and beautiful children, but still, I find it dull.  If I wanted to try to look beautiful as much as Aerope, I probably could, but I just don't find it so important."



"True beauty is on the inside anyway, not that being beautiful isn't fun, but I'd rather be beautiful on the inside than the outside.  And investing in women, sounds like slaverly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "True beauty is on the inside anyway, not that being beautiful isn't fun, but I'd rather be beautiful on the inside than the outside.  And investing in women, sounds like slaverly."



"I agree.  Beauty lies in art and artful symmetry, and the true muse of art is found in the soul."

"No, it isn't slavery--the investing is not financial, really.  It's in the form of marriages.  By making political concessions to win a beautiful wife, you can produce beautiful daughters and marry them off for concessions of your own.  That sort of thing."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, Tiberius, welcome to the wedding.  You're a friend of Ammon's, I know, and as you probably know, Lynestra is my sister--I saw you talking to my brother Kastor over there earlier.  How are you liking these reception things so far?"



“Thank you, Plydek. Well, the first of course gave me a chance to meet the bride, which was a distinct pleasure, especially after hearing Ammon speak of her as we travelled together. While this one has turned out to be quite enlightening, I must say, though things were a little awkward for a minute or so, when the ladies first arrived.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Thank you, Plydek. Well, the first of course gave me a chance to meet the bride, which was a distinct pleasure, especially after hearing Ammon speak of her as we travelled together. While this one has turned out to be quite enlightening, I must say, though things were a little awkward for a minute or so, when the ladies first arrived.”



 *Plydek sighs.*

"I'm sorry.  I apologise for my sister.  She is truly a kind and loving person, and she means no one any harm in how she is.  My poor little sister...sometimes when people react particularly poorly, she cries herself to sleep at night..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I agree.  Beauty lies in art and artful symmetry, and the true muse of art is found in the soul."
> 
> "No, it isn't slavery--the investing is not financial, really.  It's in the form of marriages.  By making political concessions to win a beautiful wife, you can produce beautiful daughters and marry them off for concessions of your own.  That sort of thing."



"Sounds like slavery still," Vasha says with a bit of sadness,  "I'd know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Sounds like slavery still," Vasha says with a bit of sadness,  "I'd know."



"Well, trust me, it isn't at all ideal or how I'd run it, but it isn't exactly slavery--it's more of a responsibility that comes with being a noble.  The commoners are generally poor, but they can choose their own paths, and if they invest in mercantile business, they may some day gain wealth.  Nobles are born into luxury and have many privileges, but in exchange, less freedoms and more responsibilities.  We have to live with them in return for what we gain, or else we wind up just taking and taking, which isn't fair to those we govern--the princess of a kingdom owes it to her people to bring them peace through a political marriage."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Plydek sighs.*
> 
> "I'm sorry.  I apologise for my sister.  She is truly a kind and loving person, and she means no one any harm in how she is.  My poor little sister...sometimes when people react particularly poorly, she cries herself to sleep at night..."



“No, no need to apologise, it was a decidedly singular experience, that’s for certain, but there was no lasting harm done, I think. I’m sure it can’t be easy for her living like that all the time...being unable to just be herself, always worrying about how she might affect others.”


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*



			
				Aerope said:
			
		

> "Nonsense, my dear Ferris.  Those clothes may not be formal enough for the wedding itself, but they are perfectly presentable for the reception--I only dress in fancy designer dresses because I like trying out different designs," Aerope purrs softly as she nestles in on Ferris's lap, leaning against him in that low-cut dress, "Now then, that's better, isn't it?  Now why don't you tell me all about yourself?"



"Well . . . so long as you approve, mi'lady," Ferris replied.  Ferris took a moment, since it was suggested that she liked trying on different designs, to admire the beautiful woman seated on his lap.  "I must say that this emsemble is particularly striking on you, mi'lady.  Though I suspect, a simple shift worn by you would still take any man's breath away."   

"Much better, mi'lady,"  Ferris replied, glancing over to make certain his armor wasn't disturbing anyone.  "As for me . . . I am the first son of Alicia and Camden D'Elchant.  My father is a noted champion in his own right.  In fact, it was he that bought Turle Le'shent into the light of Circe's love . . . though that was before I was born.  My mother was a high priestess in the Sancyric Church.  Their meeting was a story of true love and Circe's guiding hand, or so I am told."

*Ferris made certain to give Aerope time to discuss what he had told thus far, to make certain that she was being entertained, and that he was doing an adequate storytelling.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “No, no need to apologise, it was a decidedly singular experience, that’s for certain, but there was no lasting harm done, I think. I’m sure it can’t be easy for her living like that all the time...being unable to just be herself, always worrying about how she might affect others.”



 *Plydek nods.*

"Yes, it most certainly is not easy.  Normally she doesn't even get to leave home, but father made an exception for her sister's wedding.  The angels have played a cruel joke on her, I think."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Well . . . so long as you approve, mi'lady," Ferris replied.  Ferris took a moment, since it was suggested that she liked trying on different designs, to admire the beautiful woman seated on his lap.  "I must say that this emsemble is particularly striking on you, mi'lady.  Though I suspect, a simple shift worn by you would still take any man's breath away."
> 
> "Much better, mi'lady,"  Ferris replied, glancing over to make certain his armor wasn't disturbing anyone.  "As for me . . . I am the first son of Alicia and Camden D'Elchant.  My father is a noted champion in his own right.  In fact, it was he that bought Turle Le'shent into the light of Circe's love . . . though that was before I was born.  My mother was a high priestess in the Sancyric Church.  Their meeting was a story of true love and Circe's guiding hand, or so I am told."
> 
> *Ferris made certain to give Aerope time to discuss what he had told thus far, to make certain that she was being entertained, and that he was doing an adequate storytelling.*



 *Aerope smiles and nods.*

"That sounds quite beautiful, Ferris.  Tell me more," she rests her head against his chest and gazes up at him with starry eyes.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, trust me, it isn't at all ideal or how I'd run it, but it isn't exactly slavery--it's more of a responsibility that comes with being a noble.  The commoners are generally poor, but they can choose their own paths, and if they invest in mercantile business, they may some day gain wealth.  Nobles are born into luxury and have many privileges, but in exchange, less freedoms and more responsibilities.  We have to live with them in return for what we gain, or else we wind up just taking and taking, which isn't fair to those we govern--the princess of a kingdom owes it to her people to bring them peace through a political marriage."



Vasha nods, "When you put it that way, then yes, it sounds less like slavery, though it still seems forced.  One of my Sisters is a princess, but she never seemed to be under such constraints, though perhaps since she is not Rowaini it is different for her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha nods, "When you put it that way, then yes, it sounds less like slavery, though it still seems forced.  One of my Sisters is a princess, but she never seemed to be under such constraints, though perhaps since she is not Rowaini it is different for her."



"Oh, it's definitely forced, and don't get me wrong, I _don't_ like it.  But it's better than from where El comes from, for instance.  Where's your sister princess?  Amaranthia?  I'd guess with no males, it would be more likely to be free-spirited and fun there."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, it's definitely forced, and don't get me wrong, I _don't_ like it.  But it's better than from where El comes from, for instance.  Where's your sister princess?  Amaranthia?  I'd guess with no males, it would be more likely to be free-spirited and fun there."



"No, Arris, and her soul is not free, for it bears many heavy burdens, but she, to my knowledge, is still unwed by choice."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "No, Arris, and her soul is not free, for it bears many heavy burdens, but she, to my knowledge, is still unwed by choice."



"Arris?  She's a Valsian?  Yeah, those Dragonprincesses don't have to worry about political marriages, although they may have their own problems.  A harsh desert.  Crazy terrorists who want to kill you.  Political intrigue among your supposed _allies_ who want to kill you.  Rivals in power who plan on being the next Dragonking or Dragonqueen instead of you.  Yeah, not my cup of tea.  It would take ruthlessness and incredible power to stay safe and happy in a position like that.  Someone like the Dragonemperor's daughter, though that position must be even more dangerous."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Plydek nods.*
> 
> "Yes, it most certainly is not easy.  Normally she doesn't even get to leave home, but father made an exception for her sister's wedding.  The angels have played a cruel joke on her, I think."



“Well, I’m glad she was allowed to come, even with the drama of her entrance, as it would be a pity if she missed seeing her sister married. The angels? I’ve heard them mentioned several times now, with Kastor saying suitors wanted to have Helena as a symbol of the angels’ favour, and Lynestra mentioned them too, when pointing out to Ferris they weren’t gods. So what are the angels exactly...if they have the ability to give such powerful, yet double edged, gifts...if they’re not gods?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I’m glad she was allowed to come, even with the drama of her entrance, as it would be a pity if she missed seeing her sister married. The angels? I’ve heard them mentioned several times now, with Kastor saying suitors wanted to have Helena as a symbol of the angels’ favour, and Lynestra mentioned them too, when pointing out to Ferris they weren’t gods. So what are the angels exactly...if they have the ability to give such powerful, yet double edged, gifts...if they’re not gods?”



"They're...well...angels," Plydek replies, unable to explain easily at first, "Powerful good entities who battle against demons and devils and aid mortals with pious hearts.  They aren't all powerful, like gods, though.  They can be killed in battle, and they can love...Normally, they don't just grant random powers to others at birth.  In fact, they usually don't really grant powers at all, except spells to their faithful.  It's the saints who deliver blessings and such."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Arris?  She's a Valsian?  Yeah, those Dragonprincesses don't have to worry about political marriages, although they may have their own problems.  A harsh desert.  Crazy terrorists who want to kill you.  Political intrigue among your supposed _allies_ who want to kill you.  Rivals in power who plan on being the next Dragonking or Dragonqueen instead of you.  Yeah, not my cup of tea.  It would take ruthlessness and incredible power to stay safe and happy in a position like that.  Someone like the Dragonemperor's daughter, though that position must be even more dangerous."



Vasha nods, "It does burden her heart heavily, and I fear for my sister's soul.  She must be so many things, to so many people, her true self gets lost under all the layers and sadness.  I tried, but I couldn't bring it out of her while I was there."

"But those who fight for Arris are not all terrorists.  Mother and Daddy faught for Arris, but only to defend her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha nods, "It does burden her heart heavily, and I fear for my sister's soul.  She must be so many things, to so many people, her true self gets lost under all the layers and sadness.  I tried, but I couldn't bring it out of her while I was there."
> 
> "But those who fight for Arris are not all terrorists.  Mother and Daddy faught for Arris, but only to defend her."



"Oh, I'm just talking about the ones who try to assassinate important Valsian officials, not all of those who don't support them," Amber replies, "Though I'm not sure of the exact distinctions between all the groups there.  I just know that a lot of the terrorists are dragon-men called Mojiin or something."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "They're...well...angels," Plydek replies, unable to explain easily at first, "Powerful good entities who battle against demons and devils and aid mortals with pious hearts.  They aren't all powerful, like gods, though.  They can be killed in battle, and they can love...Normally, they don't just grant random powers to others at birth.  In fact, they usually don't really grant powers at all, except spells to their faithful.  It's the saints who deliver blessings and such."



“So it turns out, the angels I’ve been hearing about, are exactly that...angels,” Tiberius chuckles, “and here I was thinking it was just a title. Well, that about these saints then?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “So it turns out, the angels I’ve been hearing about, are exactly that...angels,” Tiberius chuckles, “and here I was thinking it was just a title. Well, that about these saints then?”



"Saints are exceptional mortals who are venerated after their deaths for their deeds.  They can give their blessings to those who call on them and perform miracles, though they cannot manifest physically like the angels do."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'm just talking about the ones who try to assassinate important Valsian officials, not all of those who don't support them," Amber replies, "Though I'm not sure of the exact distinctions between all the groups there.  I just know that a lot of the terrorists are dragon-men called Mojiin or something."



"The Mojiin, yes.  Many fight actively, though some simply defend what is left of Arris to defend, much like my parents.  Either way, they are seen as enemies of the Dragon Lords, and are delt with harshly,"  Vasha says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "The Mojiin, yes.  Many fight actively, though some simply defend what is left of Arris to defend, much like my parents.  Either way, they are seen as enemies of the Dragon Lords, and are delt with harshly,"  Vasha says.



"I see.  Yes, politics on Arris seem kind of ruthless, don't they?  All in all, Rowaini politics, sexist though they may be, are probably preferable."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I see.  Yes, politics on Arris seem kind of ruthless, don't they?  All in all, Rowaini politics, sexist though they may be, are probably preferable."



"It is not simple politics though.  The fight is for the life of Arris, which will die if the Dragonlords continue to use and abuse her."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Saints are exceptional mortals who are venerated after their deaths for their deeds.  They can give their blessings to those who call on them and perform miracles, though they cannot manifest physically like the angels do."



“Interesting, we’ve had four ages of gods, but nothing like mortals ascending in such a way...I guess our gods don’t care to have any competition,” Tiberius remarks with a grin. “Well, enough about others and the heavenly hosts. What do you do with your time, Plydek? Are you in the military or do your interests lie elsewhere, as I understand you have a choice here?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It is not simple politics though.  The fight is for the life of Arris, which will die if the Dragonlords continue to use and abuse her."



"I guess so.  It's all very sad...Why don't we talk about something happier?  Do you like jewelry, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I guess so.  It's all very sad...Why don't we talk about something happier?  Do you like jewelry, Vasha?"



"I love Jewelry, though I don't wear much. "


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Interesting, we’ve had four ages of gods, but nothing like mortals ascending in such a way...I guess our gods don’t care to have any competition,” Tiberius remarks with a grin. “Well, enough about others and the heavenly hosts. What do you do with your time, Plydek? Are you in the military or do your interests lie elsewhere, as I understand you have a choice here?”



"Well, I box for fun, but you probably don't mean that.  I guess you can say I'm in the military.  I do some things with the church, though I'm not a priest, and I do lead troops sometimes.  I'm more of a morale officer though than a tactical officer."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I love Jewelry, though I don't wear much. "



"Yes, I don't like over-ostentatious jewelry either, or wearing too much.  What I do like is to make jewelry.  Have you ever tried it before?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, I don't like over-ostentatious jewelry either, or wearing too much.  What I do like is to make jewelry.  Have you ever tried it before?"



"Well, I've woven some twigs and leaves togeather before, but nothing beyond that."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I box for fun, but you probably don't mean that.  I guess you can say I'm in the military.  I do some things with the church, though I'm not a priest, and I do lead troops sometimes.  I'm more of a morale officer though than a tactical officer."



“Hmm, no, I think hobbies were within the purview of my questions,” Tiberius chuckles. “Sounds a rather eclectic range of duties you have there...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I've woven some twigs and leaves togeather before, but nothing beyond that."



"Well, it's the sentiment that is important in making jewelry, not the value of the materials," Amber smiles, "My hobby is making jewelry and alchemical things that help with jewelry."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, it's the sentiment that is important in making jewelry, not the value of the materials," Amber smiles, "My hobby is making jewelry and alchemical things that help with jewelry."



"Wow, that sounds neat.  What all have you made?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, no, I think hobbies were within the purview of my questions,” Tiberius chuckles. “Sounds a rather eclectic range of duties you have there...”



"I guess so.  I'm a second son, so I don't have anything really official like Kastor, our heir."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Wow, that sounds neat.  What all have you made?"



"Well, all this jewelry I'm wearing now, for instance," Amber shows it off a bit, "It's fun to make.  I could show you some time."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, all this jewelry I'm wearing now, for instance," Amber shows it off a bit, "It's fun to make.  I could show you some time."



"That sounds lovely, perhaps some time after the wedding.  I'd realy like that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That sounds lovely, perhaps some time after the wedding.  I'd realy like that."



"Sure.  Come with ideas for some new jewelry, and I can help you add to your ensemble.  Oh, and you too El, if you want.  So do you have a hobby, Vasha?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I guess so.  I'm a second son, so I don't have anything really official like Kastor, our heir."



“Well, there’s nothing wrong with not having official duties as such. After all, in the Empire, we have to earn the right to attain such rank...though it sounds like it’s far more important here, with inheritied title and all that seems to go with it. So, how close are you and Kastor in age?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, there’s nothing wrong with not having official duties as such. After all, in the Empire, we have to earn the right to attain such rank...though it sounds like it’s far more important here, with inheritied title and all that seems to go with it. So, how close are you and Kastor in age?”



"Yeah, it doesn't bother me.  I'm happier as the second son, so I don't have to live with all that responsibility over my head.  Actually, he's only barely older than me.  A matter of seconds or minutes, but I'm glad it was him first."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sure.  Come with ideas for some new jewelry, and I can help you add to your ensemble.  Oh, and you too El, if you want.  So do you have a hobby, Vasha?"



"I like swimming, and I ran a small massage business, but no, not realy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I like swimming, and I ran a small massage business, but no, not realy."



"Well, those are hobbies too.  Do you swim competitively?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, those are hobbies too.  Do you swim competitively?"



"You can compete in swimming?  Why?  No, I just enjoy bathing in rivers, lakes, and springs."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"Sure you can compete.  You set a start and end position, and then you race and see who's the fastest.  A lot of people have great fun doing that."

"For massage, do you do that for fun or for profit?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sure you can compete.  You set a start and end position, and then you race and see who's the fastest.  A lot of people have great fun doing that."
> 
> "For massage, do you do that for fun or for profit?"



"Oh, I may race someone all the time, but just for fun.

"I enjoy doing massages, but I did it for money while I was waiting for Ammon to return.  I even developed a spell for massages."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, I may race someone all the time, but just for fun.
> 
> "I enjoy doing massages, but I did it for money while I was waiting for Ammon to return.  I even developed a spell for massages."



"Well, if you did all that, I'd say that's at least as deserving of a hobby as jewelrymaking is for me, as the passion and enjoyment seems similar, plus the use of spells.  I'll bet your an expert masseuse now."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, if you did all that, I'd say that's at least as deserving of a hobby as jewelrymaking is for me, as the passion and enjoyment seems similar, plus the use of spells.  I'll bet your an expert masseuse now."



"I did pretty well with the business, as did my mother.  She was pretty good at it herself.  Mostly, we used the money to tour around once we were pretty well set."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I did pretty well with the business, as did my mother.  She was pretty good at it herself.  Mostly, we used the money to tour around once we were pretty well set."



"Well that sounds nice.  Being a wealthy commoner would be so much more fun, I think.  So much free time, and so little responsibility."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"I don't know, money is hard work.  It was nice to have, but it people still treat you different.  I even had a few customers who though I was selling something else too.  How rude and disgusting."

"I'm hoping to teach Ammon my spell.  Between that and the massage tecniques I showed him on Arris, she should be able to supprise Lynestra."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I don't know, money is hard work.  It was nice to have, but it people still treat you different.  I even had a few customers who though I was selling something else too.  How rude and disgusting."
> 
> "I'm hoping to teach Ammon my spell.  Between that and the massage tecniques I showed him on Arris, she should be able to supprise Lynestra."



"Oh, that's such a thoughtful wedding present, Vasha.  I'm sure big brother will love it."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, that's such a thoughtful wedding present, Vasha.  I'm sure big brother will love it."



"I hope so, and I know Lynestra will love it," Vasha giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"That's sounds nice.  So, you come from Amaranthia, right?  Or Arris?  Tell me about Amaranthia, though."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That's sounds nice.  So, you come from Amaranthia, right?  Or Arris?  Tell me about Amaranthia, though."



"Well, both,"  Vasha admits.  "Amaranthia is a lovely place.  Lush forests and jungles, large rivers, lakes and seas, and even bountiful plains and desserts.  You know, most people think a dessert is mostly sand, but there's plenty of life in some desserts."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, both,"  Vasha admits.  "Amaranthia is a lovely place.  Lush forests and jungles, large rivers, lakes and seas, and even bountiful plains and desserts.  You know, most people think a dessert is mostly sand, but there's plenty of life in some desserts."



"Really?  Like what kinds of things would you find there?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Really?  Like what kinds of things would you find there?"



"Well, there are many grasses, trees and shrubs that only grow in the dessert.  I mean not in most of the Desserts of Arris, but in many desserts teem with life."

OOC: This is indeed true btw.  Most people think of the Sahara or Death Valley, when many deserts are just as full of life as plains or other such terrain.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"That's interesting--I bet there might be rare herbs and dyes that are only found in the desert, then," Amber ponders.

(OOC: Oh, I agree )


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"Oh, yes, all kinds."

OOC: Yup, Grandma lives in Arizona.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, yes, all kinds."
> 
> OOC: Yup, Grandma lives in Arizona.



"Well, I'd wager many people don't think to look there, too.  Could be a fun adventure for you to try some day--what do you think?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yeah, it doesn't bother me.  I'm happier as the second son, so I don't have to live with all that responsibility over my head.  Actually, he's only barely older than me.  A matter of seconds or minutes, but I'm glad it was him first."



“Well it’s fortunate then, that he managed to make his way out first, as Kastor seems to enjoy it. So, you enjoy boxing for fun, Plydek...well it seems you have a much different temperament than your twin, in that regard. Do you enter any contests, if there are any, or is it just with a few friends?”


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I'd wager many people don't think to look there, too.  Could be a fun adventure for you to try some day--what do you think?"



"The desserts?  I've traveled for weeks by myself in Arris, so something a bit more lively would be pretty easy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "The desserts?  I've traveled for weeks by myself in Arris, so something a bit more lively would be pretty easy."



"Yes, I guess you're right.  Do you have any vacation plans you're thinking of already then, after this?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, I guess you're right.  Do you have any vacation plans you're thinking of already then, after this?"



"Vacation?  No, I need to return to Arris, and I may need help with that.  I was hoping to talk to Ammon about it when I see him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Vacation?  No, I need to return to Arris, and I may need help with that.  I was hoping to talk to Ammon about it when I see him."



"Well, I don't know how he would be able to affect anything to do with Arris," Amber scratches her head, "Besides, loverboy is probably going to go on a honeymoon."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't know how he would be able to affect anything to do with Arris," Amber scratches her head, "Besides, loverboy is probably going to go on a honeymoon."



"He helped me when I was there, I'm not sure I'd be alive without him.  And he knows so much already, where I think he may be the only one to understand how dire my need is,"  Vasha says.  "But all I can do is ask, and perhaps be patient."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"Well, of all the family, Ammon has a heart and would be moved by your plight.  I'm just not sure if he can do anything about it."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, of all the family, Ammon has a heart and would be moved by your plight.  I'm just not sure if he can do anything about it."



Vasha nods, "And at least he may be able to direct me to get help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha nods, "And at least he may be able to direct me to get help."



"That's true," Amber agrees, "I hope that the angels favour you and the saints protect you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Vasha hugs Amber, "Thank you, and you as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha hugs Amber, "Thank you, and you as well."



"You're welcome," Amber replies with a smile, and winks, "Somebody in the family has to wish you well and be nice--none of the others will, I'm sure."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You're welcome," Amber replies with a smile, and winks, "Somebody in the family has to wish you well and be nice--none of the others will, I'm sure."



"Yeah, some are just all wet," Vasha says with a chuckle.

OOC: Scanning for new targets.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Yeah, some are just all wet," Vasha says with a chuckle.
> 
> OOC: Scanning for new targets.



"Yeah, that bastard had it coming," Amber laughs.

(OOC: Target acquired--Tyrus and Atreus.  Only they and Aerope have not been talked to yet)


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Vasha heads over to Tyrus and Atreus, "Hi there, I'm Vasha."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well it’s fortunate then, that he managed to make his way out first, as Kastor seems to enjoy it. So, you enjoy boxing for fun, Plydek...well it seems you have a much different temperament than your twin, in that regard. Do you enter any contests, if there are any, or is it just with a few friends?”



"Yes, I do sometimes play in contests and tournaments, sometimes tag-team with a few of my friends, sometimes solitary.  I need to exercise and use my gifts so they don't grow stagnant, and so a friendly bout of pugilism is often just the ticket."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha heads over to Aerope, "Hi there, I'm Vasha."



 (OOC: Note--Aerope is still sitting on Ferris's lap, resting against him and seemingly engrossed in what he is saying )


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Note--Aerope is still sitting on Ferris's lap, resting against him and seemingly engrossed in what he is saying )



OOC: Still?  I figured she'd have moved by now.  Or gotten a room   Ok, target the other 2   I'll fix the post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha heads over to Aerope, "Hi there, I'm Tyrus and Atreus."



 (OOC: ???)


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: ???)



  (Fixed)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> (Fixed)



"Hello Vasha, I'm Tyrus Tyndarea.  I just want to personally thank you for going over there to talk to my daughter.  You may not realise just how much it means to her."

"I'm Atreus Atreides.  You're a Nymph, right?  Got any connections to the Sidhe or the Amaranthian magic item production industry?"

(OOC: You know I forgot Leda on the list of people--I guess she's just forgettable.  Obviously, she went to use the restroom )


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"Helena is a wonderful woman, and it was a pleasure to spend time with her.  I hope to again sometime."

"And no, I realy don't have many conections beyond my mother on Amaranthia.  I'm a nymph of Arris, as hard as that may be to contemplate."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Helena is a wonderful woman, and it was a pleasure to spend time with her.  I hope to again sometime."
> 
> "And no, I realy don't have many conections beyond my mother on Amaranthia.  I'm a nymph of Arris, as hard as that may be to contemplate."



"Well, Vasha, you are welcome to visit Lacadia whenever you like.  Helena has precious few friends, so any friend of Helena is a friend of Lacadia."

"More's the pity.  Though Arris--I wonder how you would manage that feat.  My guess would be a Valsian and a Nymph and then immersing in Amaranthia.  So if that's right, and your father's a Valsian, do you have any connections to the Valsian nobility?  Energyjewel is a beautiful beautiful thing--just one of the proofs that Arris is truly special.  Don't think I'm just asking this at random, per se, or prying.  I'm just trying to ascertain how much of a failure my son was at doing what he was supposed to in his little journey."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, I do sometimes play in contests and tournaments, sometimes tag-team with a few of my friends, sometimes solitary.  I need to exercise and use my gifts so they don't grow stagnant, and so a friendly bout of pugilism is often just the ticket."



“Indeed, no point wasting any abilities you’re given,” Tiberius offers with a smile. “So have you won any contests of note, or is competing itself enough for you?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Indeed, no point wasting any abilities you’re given,” Tiberius offers with a smile. “So have you won any contests of note, or is competing itself enough for you?”



"I win about half of them, depending on if I'm having a good day or not, but truly, as you guess, competing, having a good time, working hard, and doing my best is what's important to me.  I'd rather do that and lose than win too easily or through devious techniques that some reprobates employ."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, Vasha, you are welcome to visit Lacadia whenever you like.  Helena has precious few friends, so any friend of Helena is a friend of Lacadia."
> 
> "More's the pity.  Though Arris--I wonder how you would manage that feat.  My guess would be a Valsian and a Nymph and then immersing in Amaranthia.  So if that's right, and your father's a Valsian, do you have any connections to the Valsian nobility?  Energyjewel is a beautiful beautiful thing--just one of the proofs that Arris is truly special.  Don't think I'm just asking this at random, per se, or prying.  I'm just trying to ascertain how much of a failure my son was at doing what he was supposed to in his little journey."



"Thank you, I'd like to see it sometime.  Heck, you can bill me as a suiter if it helps," Vasha chuckles.

"Daddy and I both have connections with Valsian royalty, but we're probably not good people to talk about with them.  Daddy wasn't on the best of terms with her when he was killed.  Ammon was very brave though.  He helped me on my journy, and saved my life.  Why, what was he supposed to be doing?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I win about half of them, depending on if I'm having a good day or not, but truly, as you guess, competing, having a good time, working hard, and doing my best is what's important to me.  I'd rather do that and lose than win too easily or through devious techniques that some reprobates employ."



“Indeed, there’s no honour winning anyway you can, in a friendly contest. You know, you’re a very self-possessed man Plydek,” Tiberius chuckles, “I mean I haven’t even seen a smile out of you yet, even when you’re speaking about something you love doing.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Thank you, I'd like to see it sometime.  Heck, you can bill me as a suiter if it helps," Vasha chuckles.
> 
> "Daddy and I both have connections with Valsian royalty, but we're probably not good people to talk about with them.  Daddy wasn't on the best of terms with her when he was killed.  Ammon was very brave though.  He helped me on my journy, and saved my life.  Why, what was he supposed to be doing?"



"Somehow I don't think you'd pass as a suitor," Tyrus shakes his head and laughs.

"He was _supposed_ to be developing trade routes and political connections, but is often the case when you give that boy a task, he fails miserably.  It is utterly frightening to think of what sort of disaster it is going to be next year when I have to let him take over the mercantile ventures.  It's impossible to teach that boy responsibility," Atreus sighs, "If only he was younger, like Orin, we would have more time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Indeed, there’s no honour winning anyway you can, in a friendly contest. You know, you’re a very self-possessed man Plydek,” Tiberius chuckles, “I mean I haven’t even seen a smile out of you yet, even when you’re speaking about something you love doing.”



 *Plydek raises an eyebrow.*

"There are a few people who seem to have that opinion of me, though personally I don't see it that way too much.  I do like boxing, but it is not nearly a be all or end all.  If I did it more than occasionally, it would lose its special aspect.  I think it is important in life to balance different interests and passions and pursue them all in moderation, don't you?" Plydek asks, "And while my hobbies are fun, it is the people I love who always make me smile."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Oh, don’t get me wrong, I admire your composure and poise, Plydek, it’s just that you seem a little reserved. Moderation, no, I prefer to live life to the full and follow my interests as far as I can...after all, being a soldier you never know when you might be called away, of if your next day will be your last. I can’t argue about the last though, as family and friends are the most important things in the end.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Oh, don’t get me wrong, I admire your composure and poise, Plydek, it’s just that you seem a little reserved. Moderation, no, I prefer to live life to the full and follow my interests as far as I can...after all, being a soldier you never know when you might be called away, of if your next day will be your last. I can’t argue about the last though, as family and friends are the most important things in the end.”



"And that is certainly one way to live.  You experience everything to the maximum and burn bright and strong, but quickly, and the torch sputters out...I want to make sure I don't burn myself out with anything, so I live with more of moderation.  I bet that your philosophy is based on your soldier's mentality of a possible death tomorrow and I know mine is based on my own experience and heritage."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "And that is certainly one way to live.  You experience everything to the maximum and burn bright and strong, but quickly, and the torch sputters out...I want to make sure I don't burn myself out with anything, so I live with more of moderation.  I bet that your philosophy is based on your soldier's mentality of a possible death tomorrow and I know mine is based on my own experience and heritage."



“Well, you’re right to a degree, as I said exactly that myself, and it likely does have a little influence on my outlook, but it’s also about wanting to accomplish as much as I can. Personally, I’m not too worried about burning myself out, as a personal project can last a lifetime, though if I were to lose interest in such a thing, I’d just seek out something else and follow that as far as I could. Each to their own though, is my way of thinking.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, you’re right to a degree, as I said exactly that myself, and it likely does have a little influence on my outlook, but it’s also about wanting to accomplish as much as I can. Personally, I’m not too worried about burning myself out, as a personal project can last a lifetime, though if I were to lose interest in such a thing, I’d just seek out something else and follow that as far as I could. Each to their own though, is my way of thinking.”



"Yes, I suppose so.  It's all relative though--I'm trying to plan for the long-term just in case.  So, what sorts of interests are your favourites then, to pursue to their fullest?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Somehow I don't think you'd pass as a suitor," Tyrus shakes his head and laughs.
> 
> "He was _supposed_ to be developing trade routes and political connections, but is often the case when you give that boy a task, he fails miserably.  It is utterly frightening to think of what sort of disaster it is going to be next year when I have to let him take over the mercantile ventures.  It's impossible to teach that boy responsibility," Atreus sighs, "If only he was younger, like Orin, we would have more time."



"I though I'd try," Vasha says with a chuckle.

"I beg to differ.  He showed great responsability when he helped me find my uncle, and he may have made a greater connection than he may know, but I need to talk to him first to see how well that went.  But your son is a brave and loyal man, who will be a great leader and diplomat."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, I suppose so.  It's all relative though--I'm trying to plan for the long-term just in case.  So, what sorts of interests are your favourites then, to pursue to their fullest?"



“Well, let’s see...there’s magic of course, that alone is probably the pursuit of several lifetimes at least, and designing and modifying constructs, my little hawk here being my pet project. That’s what I spend most of my personal time doing, when I can’t spend time with my wife at least,” Tiberius says, smiling as he turns to glance briefly at the couch where Claudia is sitting. “So you see, I have mostly long term projects in mind, which I may not even finish given a full lifetime.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I though I'd try," Vasha says with a chuckle.
> 
> "I beg to differ.  He showed great responsability when he helped me find my uncle, and he may have made a greater connection than he may know, but I need to talk to him first to see how well that went.  But your son is a brave and loyal man, who will be a great leader and diplomat."



"You'll probably need to try pretty hard to convince the Rowaini nobility of that," Tyrus laughs.

"Oh, don't get me wrong.  When it comes to slacking, dreaming, and doing things he's not supposed to do, he can show great dedication, but when it actually comes to work and what he's supposed to do, he's completely terrible.  He's irresponsible, reckless, and lazy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, let’s see...there’s magic of course, that alone is probably the pursuit of several lifetimes at least, and designing and modifying constructs, my little hawk here being my pet project. That’s what I spend most of my personal time doing, when I can’t spend time with my wife at least,” Tiberius says, smiling as he turns to glance briefly at the couch where Claudia is sitting. “So you see, I have mostly long term projects in mind, which I may not even finish given a full lifetime.”



"Ah, I see.  How long is a Praetor's lifespan?  I seem to remember it's more than a Rowaini and less than an Altanian."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You'll probably need to try pretty hard to convince the Rowaini nobility of that," Tyrus laughs.
> 
> "Oh, don't get me wrong.  When it comes to slacking, dreaming, and doing things he's not supposed to do, he can show great dedication, but when it actually comes to work and what he's supposed to do, he's completely terrible.  He's irresponsible, reckless, and lazy."



"Well, I might pass then.  From what the others have said, Rowaini nobility isn't particularly well suited to a woman who enjoys her freedom.  But I'd still visit her."

"He played an important part in what could be a turning point for Arris, I think that says something.  Besides, you never know till the pressure's on what someone can realy do.  You've raised him well, he'll be a good ruler.  He's open minded and willing to look at the big picture."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I might pass then.  From what the others have said, Rowaini nobility isn't particularly well suited to a woman who enjoys her freedom.  But I'd still visit her."
> 
> "He played an important part in what could be a turning point for Arris, I think that says something.  Besides, you never know till the pressure's on what someone can realy do.  You've raised him well, he'll be a good ruler.  He's open minded and willing to look at the big picture."



"I'm glad to hear it.  Just let us know if you are ever coming, and we'll try to arrange some time for you to have an audience."

"The big picture is important, but the boy can't deal with the small details, and failing to grasp them is a dire flaw in character.  While the big picture needs to be seen to advance, the small details must be mastered in order to keep everything from falling apart."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, I see.  How long is a Praetor's lifespan?  I seem to remember it's more than a Rowaini and less than an Altanian."



“The High Praetor lifespan is about one hundred and twenty-five years on average...though it’s still a fair way short of an Altanian, as they usually live for centuries. So, how long is the average Rowaini lifespan?”


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm glad to hear it.  Just let us know if you are ever coming, and we'll try to arrange some time for you to have an audience."
> 
> "The big picture is important, but the boy can't deal with the small details, and failing to grasp them is a dire flaw in character.  While the big picture needs to be seen to advance, the small details must be mastered in order to keep everything from falling apart."



"Thank you, that's kind of you."

"He'll learn.  I'd feel better about Ammon than Orin, who can't seem to see beyond hunting," Vasha shudders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “The Praetor lifespan is about ninety years on average, though some do make it past a century. It’s definitely far less than an Altanian though, as they live for centuries. So, how long is the average Rowaini lifespan?”



 (OOC: Did I say 90 before--I would have been wrong.  It should be somewhere around 125 on average for Praetors (which is where they go Venerable).  Well, 90 might be right if you take into account the ones who died young in battle.  Keep in mind that Venerable age's start age is about average for death for a non-PC.)

"Ah.  A normal Rowaini man would be lucky to see ninety.  Sometimes they can pass a century if they are very lucky indeed.  Sometimes, for some people...normal is a dream they will never know.  My poor sister, for instance.  And even me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Thank you, that's kind of you."
> 
> "He'll learn.  I'd feel better about Ammon than Orin, who can't seem to see beyond hunting," Vasha shudders.



"It is my pleasure."

"Orin has fairly decent perseverence if you convince him that something is like hunting, but admittedly he's no more ready than Ammon for leadership.  Fortunately, if Orin was my first son, he's young enough that there's time.  Thanks to Ammon and his incredibly slacking and procrastination, the time draws imminent when I have to pass over rulership to him and he's nowhere close to where he needs to be.  I fear the whole family will be ruined."

"It'd better not be, you old doomsayer," Tyrus chuckles, "My daughter is about to become your family tomorrow."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It is my pleasure."
> 
> "Orin has fairly decent perseverence if you convince him that something is like hunting, but admittedly he's no more ready than Ammon for leadership.  Fortunately, if Orin was my first son, he's young enough that there's time.  Thanks to Ammon and his incredibly slacking and procrastination, the time draws imminent when I have to pass over rulership to him and he's nowhere close to where he needs to be.  I fear the whole family will be ruined."
> 
> "It'd better not be, you old doomsayer," Tyrus chuckles, "My daughter is about to become your family tomorrow."



"Well, I believe Brother will be fine.  He's got a better head on his shoulders than you give him credit for, and now he'll also have a strong woman to help guide him as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I believe Brother will be fine.  He's got a better head on his shoulders than you give him credit for, and now he'll also have a strong woman to help guide him as well."



"And I think you don't know him as well as his father does, young lady.  He might have the right skills to be a fairy unicorn princess or something, but he doesn't have what it takes to manage the business."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "And I think you don't know him as well as his father does, young lady.  He might have the right skills to be a fairy unicorn princess or something, but he doesn't have what it takes to manage the business."



"I think you're worrying too much.  Besides, you still have time to teach him, and with the change being iminent, maybe he'll listen more?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

"The transfer already _is_ imminent.  And I was foolish enough to believe as you do.  That's why he had to go on that journey, but he failed miserably and proved that he hasn't changed.  He's a disgrace to this family."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The transfer already _is_ imminent.  And I was foolish enough to believe as you do.  That's why he had to go on that journey, but he failed miserably and proved that he hasn't changed.  He's a disgrace to this family."



"What did you expect, for him to come back and made trade routes with every planet in the Spheres?  He's made some friends, and learned to understand the culture a bit, and that will help him more than you may think in negotiating things."

"Besides, I think you should be proud of him for the man he's become.  Focusing on his faults won't help him fix them, but teaching him how to use his assets will."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "What did you expect, for him to come back and made trade routes with every planet in the Spheres?  He's made some friends, and learned to understand the culture a bit, and that will help him more than you may think in negotiating things."
> 
> "Besides, I think you should be proud of him for the man he's become.  Focusing on his faults won't help him fix them, but teaching him how to use his assets will."



"He made poor choices and failed at his stated goal.  If a blacksmith is commissioned to make a sword and makes a great shield, he has still failed.  He made none of the right friendships or considerations.  Focusing on what he does well already. like daydreaming, is foolish, as it only encourages him to pursue that and ignore what matters."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "He made poor choices and failed at his stated goal.  If a blacksmith is commissioned to make a sword and makes a great shield, he has still failed.  He made none of the right friendships or considerations.  Focusing on what he does well already. like daydreaming, is foolish, as it only encourages him to pursue that and ignore what matters."



"So you don't think Princess Lhazra of Arris is a good contact?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "So you don't think Princess Lhazra of Arris is a good contact?"



"Lhyzra, the Dragonemperor's daughter?  She isn't one of his contacts.  From what I heard, she almost wound up imprisoning him until she found out who he was, and then she sent him away regretfully in disgust when she realised he had Diplomatic Immunity."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah.  A normal Rowaini man would be lucky to see ninety.  Sometimes they can pass a century if they are very lucky indeed.  Sometimes, for some people...normal is a dream they will never know.  My poor sister, for instance.  And even me."



“Hmm, by the sound of it, I guess you’ve received one of these blessings also? They seem to be a very heavy burden indeed, if they reduce your lifespan as well...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, by the sound of it, I guess you’ve received one of these blessings also? They seem to be a very heavy burden indeed, if they reduce your lifespan as well...”



"Quite the contrary.  I have heard they increase it dramatically.  But that is its own burden--to watch all those you know and love among normal Rowaini slowly waste away...mother..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Lhyzra, the Dragonemperor's daughter?  She isn't one of his contacts.  From what I heard, she almost wound up imprisoning him until she found out who he was, and then she sent him away regretfully in disgust when she realised he had Diplomatic Immunity."



"Yes, but I have some ins with her, and he obviously knows me," Vasha says.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Quite the contrary.  I have heard they increase it dramatically.  But that is its own burden--to watch all those you know and love among normal Rowaini slowly waste away...mother..."



“Well, that’s defintitely better than the alternative, but as you say it has it’s downside as well. I take it then, that your mother is not gifted as her children and husband seem to be...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Yes, but I have some ins with her, and he obviously knows me," Vasha says.



"But the point is that he only bungled any encounters with those in power and spent his time doing things that don't matter for his job, his duty to the family.  During that time, he could have won the trust of a Larakese daimyo, explored magical items with a Sidhe Enchantress, struck up a friendship with a Praetorian senator, traded tales of court life with a Valsian Dragonlord, or a thousand other things that would be useful for him to do.  But he did not."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, that’s defintitely better than the alternative, but as you say it has it’s downside as well. I take it then, that your mother is not gifted as her children and husband seem to be...”



"If you mean the angels' blessing, Kastor and Lynestra do not have it either, or father.  Helena and I are children of the angels, as they say, in a very obvious way, at least when, for instance, Helena doesn't wear her veil."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "But the point is that he only bungled any encounters with those in power and spent his time doing things that don't matter for his job, his duty to the family.  During that time, he could have won the trust of a Larakese daimyo, explored magical items with a Sidhe Enchantress, struck up a friendship with a Praetorian senator, traded tales of court life with a Valsian Dragonlord, or a thousand other things that would be useful for him to do.  But he did not."



"Actualy, at the time, Lahzra would have likely simply killed him.  He's lucky he had Diplomatic Immunity.  But it's because of him that I know her, and I think I may be able to at least get the two of them to talk."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Actualy, at the time, Lahzra would have likely simply killed him.  He's lucky he had Diplomatic Immunity.  But it's because of him that I know her, and I think I may be able to at least get the two of them to talk."



"Somehow, it does not seem probable to me.  That woman is a cold-hearted killer, whereas I would bet the only thing you've killed recently is my rare and valuable imported Larakese carpet.  Besides, you're a Nymph and she destroys nature."

(OOC: It may be a bit late for this, well probably not quite yet, but Lhyzra may very well actually kill you if you go around telling heads of state that she's really a nice person to prove you wrong )


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

"Our relationship is... complicated.  But I might be able to help.  Besides, what he did was earn the respect of the people, so when he comes back later, looking for trade, he has more credibility and pull."

OOC:   I never said she was nice either


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Our relationship is... complicated.  But I might be able to help.  Besides, what he did was earn the respect of the people, so when he comes back later, looking for trade, he has more credibility and pull."
> 
> OOC:   I never said she was nice either



 (OOC: I know--just wanted to make sure )

"But he didn't earn respect of people that had pull, or I would agree with you.  We can list the friends he made, or better yet we can just look.  The two Praetors are a nice try, but they are just too low-ranked to be able to do anything at all by their own admission.  The Byblan, they tend to be solitary so it likely won't help too much.  The Narlsewoman?  They are treated harshly on Scandaj and never hold influence.  The Sacra making out with my wife?  He's a male--they never hold influential positions either.  I mean if you switched those two for a high-ranking Sacra priestess and a Narlseman chieftain, then it might be different."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "If you mean the angels' blessing, Kastor and Lynestra do not have it either, or father.  Helena and I are children of the angels, as they say, in a very obvious way, at least when, for instance, Helena doesn't wear her veil."



“Ah, forgive me, I just assumed from the way you spoke, that only your mother wasn’t a child of the angels...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Ah, forgive me, I just assumed from the way you spoke, that only your mother wasn’t a child of the angels...”



"No.  That is what was so completely unusual and difficult to explain about it all."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I know--just wanted to make sure )
> 
> "But he didn't earn respect of people that had pull, or I would agree with you.  We can list the friends he made, or better yet we can just look.  The two Praetors are a nice try, but they are just too low-ranked to be able to do anything at all by their own admission.  The Byblan, they tend to be solitary so it likely won't help too much.  The Narlsewoman?  They are treated harshly on Scandaj and never hold influence.  The Sacra making out with my wife?  He's a male--they never hold influential positions either.  I mean if you switched those two for a high-ranking Sacra priestess and a Narlseman chieftain, then it might be different."



"Well, I still think that he will prove you wrong."

"Oh, and that is awfully nice of you to let your wife share pleasure with the Sacra.  I was under the impression that that didn't happen too often in married couples."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I still think that he will prove you wrong."
> 
> "Oh, and that is awfully nice of you to let your wife share pleasure with the Sacra.  I was under the impression that that didn't happen too often in married couples."



"What can I say?  Aerope's a slut.  She's spoiled and fickle, and she has grown tired of me, and I have grown tired of her attitude problem, but I respect that she did her duty when I told her, so now she can do what she wants and I will do so as well."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No.  That is what was so completely unusual and difficult to explain about it all."



“Well, let’s hope then, that those who bestowed the angel’s blessing on both you and Helena, also gave you the inner strength to handle all the dilemmas that you face due to your unique natures.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "What can I say?  Aerope's a slut.  She's spoiled and fickle, and she has grown tired of me, and I have grown tired of her attitude problem, but I respect that she did her duty when I told her, so now she can do what she wants and I will do so as well."



Vasha is taken aback, "Maybe she's like that because you don't give her the love and affection she craves?  Realy, all anyone wants it to be loved, and everything else after that is secondary.  Those that are capable of true unconditional love, like your son, can be capable of all sorts of great things."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, let’s hope then, that those who bestowed the angel’s blessing on both you and Helena, also gave you the inner strength to handle all the dilemmas that you face due to your unique natures.”



"Yes.  I pray to the angels to grant Helena strength and courage each and every day," Plydek nods, "So I see your wife is drawing something over there--is she a talented artist, then, as well as a vision of loveliness?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha is taken aback, "Maybe she's like that because you don't give her the love and affection she craves?  Realy, all anyone wants it to be loved, and everything else after that is secondary.  Those that are capable of true unconditional love, like your son, can be capable of all sorts of great things."



"No, it's more because she never wanted to be here in the first place.  To her, it's a cage.  I don't contest that, but it is my cage as well, so she needn't act like a spoiled child.  She was probably just pampered and indulged as a daughter such that she never grew up."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, it's more because she never wanted to be here in the first place.  To her, it's a cage.  I don't contest that, but it is my cage as well, so she needn't act like a spoiled child.  She was probably just pampered and indulged as a daughter such that she never grew up."



"Well, once you hand the estate over to Ammon, won't you both be free to explore other things?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, once you hand the estate over to Ammon, won't you both be free to explore other things?"



"Yes.  Which is of course yet another reason that's she's being a baby about things.  It isn't like she is stuck here forever.  That said, I think even Aerope can appreciate that it would be better for both of us to stay longer if we could instead of falling into ruin.  So in some ways, by making herself a niche here where she can do what she wants to do, she's going to actually lose her way of life if Ammon takes over and screws things up."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes.  Which is of course yet another reason that's she's being a baby about things.  It isn't like she is stuck here forever.  That said, I think even Aerope can appreciate that it would be better for both of us to stay longer if we could instead of falling into ruin.  So in some ways, by making herself a niche here where she can do what she wants to do, she's going to actually lose her way of life if Ammon takes over and screws things up."



"Do you know any magic?" Vasha asks, a thought occuring to her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Do you know any magic?" Vasha asks, a thought occuring to her.



"Yes, although that seems an incredible non-sequitur," Atreus points out.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, although that seems an incredible non-sequitur," Atreus points out.



"Well, when Ammon gets back, ask him to teach you my spell.  It might help you and your wife." Vasha says.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes.  I pray to the angels to grant Helena strength and courage each and every day," Plydek nods, "So I see your wife is drawing something over there--is she a talented artist, then, as well as a vision of loveliness?"



“I’m sure Claudia will be pleased to hear you have remarked on her beauty, Plydek,” Tiberius says with a grin, as he turns so that he can see his wife, “and she is a most talented artist, if I do say so myself. She is also an intelligent and compassionate woman, skilled in arms, and the art of magic.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, when Ammon gets back, ask him to teach you my spell.  It might help you and your wife." Vasha says.



"I doubt it.  And anyway, I don't deal in Enchantments ans witchery--that's her department," Atreus shrugs and shakes his head.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I’m sure Claudia will be pleased to hear you have remarked on her beauty, Plydek,” Tiberius says with a grin, as he turns so that he can see his wife, “and she is a most talented artist, if I do say so myself. She is also an intelligent and compassionate woman, skilled in arms, and the art of magic.”



"Well, based on the passions you described for yourself, she seems your ideal woman, then.  How fortunate and blessed that you have found each other and come together."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I doubt it.  And anyway, I don't deal in Enchantments ans witchery--that's her department," Atreus shrugs and shakes his head.



"It's not an enchantment."

Vasha smiles and gives Tyrus a hug, "It was nice to meet you.  You've raised a lovely family."

Vasha gives Atreus a polite bow, "Well, I hope for the best, and think you'll be plesanty suprised.  Thank you for your time."

Vasha heads over to...

OOC: Hrm, join the makeout, or hit the one out of the bathroom?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It's not an enchantment."
> 
> Vasha smiles and gives Tyrus a hug, "It was nice to meet you.  You've raised a lovely family."
> 
> ...



 *Tyrus nods.*

"Talk to you later Vasha."

*Atreus nods in agreement.*

"You are welcome."

(OOC: I'd take Leda )


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Vasha finds Leda, "Hi, I'm Vasha"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

"Oh, hello there young lady," the older woman turns to Vasha and smiles, "You're one of my soon-to-be son-in-law's friends, is that right?  My name is Leda, and I'm pleased to meet you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

"Yes, I'm one of Ammon's friends, and it's a pleasure.  I'm excited Ammon is finaly back, and so happy for him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Yes, I'm one of Ammon's friends, and it's a pleasure.  I'm excited Ammon is finaly back, and so happy for him."



"Oh yes, I'm very happy for him too, and for my beautiful Lynestra.  I'm so glad she could find someone for her--she needs someone to love her and make her feel special."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, based on the passions you described for yourself, she seems your ideal woman, then.  How fortunate and blessed that you have found each other and come together."



“My feelings exactly, as I know how truly fortunate I am, having found Claudia. So, will you have a choice in who you marry, when the time comes, or will you be in Helena’s position, being fought over like a prize, because of your own blessing?”

OOC: When's Vasha's thing happening?


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh yes, I'm very happy for him too, and for my beautiful Lynestra.  I'm so glad she could find someone for her--she needs someone to love her and make her feel special."



"Everyone deserves that," Vasha agrees.  "Atreus doesn't seem too thrilled about things unfortunately, though I think it has little to do with your daughter."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “My feelings exactly, as I know how truly fortunate I am, having found Claudia. So, will you have a choice in who you marry, when the time comes, or will you be in Helena’s position, being fought over like a prize, because of your own blessing?”
> 
> OOC: When's Vasha's thing happening?



"Oh no, I'm no prize--I'm not an heir.  I suppose I may wind up with a girl whose father can't produce an heir, but I'll likely to be able to find someone wonderful, as long as she's around the right rank...Of course, I found a girl like that before, but..."

*Plydek is cut off by Vasha's water escapades.*

(OOC: There  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Everyone deserves that," Vasha agrees.  "Atreus doesn't seem too thrilled about things unfortunately, though I think it has little to do with your daughter."



"Atreus is Atreus.  He's dour and stuffy.  Really, considering how wonderful Aerope still looks, it's a crime that he doesn't count his blessings--Tyrus and I are just happy to be together in good health and be able to watch the joys of our children."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh no, I'm no prize--I'm not an heir.  I suppose I may wind up with a girl whose father can't produce an heir, but I'll likely to be able to find someone wonderful, as long as she's around the right rank...Of course, I found a girl like that before, but..."
> 
> *Plydek is cut off by Vasha's water escapades.*
> 
> (OOC: There  )



“Well, that was doubtlessly unexpected, though I can’t think what Orin did to deserve such a dousing,” Tiberius says, the barest hint of a smile on his lips, “or why Vasha would do it in here of all places, though I’ll admit I haven’t known her for very long...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, that was doubtlessly unexpected, though I can’t think what Orin did to deserve such a dousing,” Tiberius says, the barest hint of a smile on his lips, “or why Vasha do it in here of all places, though I’ll admit I haven’t known her for very long...”



"Who can truly understand the heart of a woman?" Plydek jokes.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Atreus is Atreus.  He's dour and stuffy.  Really, considering how wonderful Aerope still looks, it's a crime that he doesn't count his blessings--Tyrus and I are just happy to be together in good health and be able to watch the joys of our children."



"I think he's more been watching Aerope with Ferris," Vasha says.  "It's good you have some perspective at least.  I have no children of my own, but I may want them... someday."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I think he's more been watching Aerope with Ferris," Vasha says.  "It's good you have some perspective at least.  I have no children of my own, but I may want them... someday."



"Children are the angels' greatest blessing, and they are a joy that has warmed my heart for every day of my life since they entered it," Leda replies with a wistful smile.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Who can truly understand the heart of a woman?" Plydek jokes.



“Well, I suppose that’s true,” Tiberius chuckles. “So, you were saying, before Vasha decided Orin needed a wash, that you’d found a girl like that before...”


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Children are the angels' greatest blessing, and they are a joy that has warmed my heart for every day of my life since they entered it," Leda replies with a wistful smile.



"That's wonderful.  And you seem to be blessed with wonderful children.  I don't envy your task of finding someone for Helena though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I suppose that’s true,” Tiberius chuckles. “So, you were saying, before Vasha decided Orin needed a wash, that you’d found a girl like that before...”



"Ah, yes.  She was a Rowaini noble, daughter of a duke.  She was a great wit, smart and funny, a kind soul who spent a lot of time performing service for the less fortunate, a would-be poetess and author, and a singer.  And of course, last but certainly not least, she was marvelously gorgeous."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That's wonderful.  And you seem to be blessed with wonderful children.  I don't envy your task of finding someone for Helena though."



 *Leda's bright look becomes more downcast.*

"Yes...poor Helena...With Plydek I couldn't have known better, but with Helena, it was all my fault...I know I'm a terrible person, but I try to be the best mother I can for them," she wipes away a small tear.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Leda's bright look becomes more downcast.*
> 
> "Yes...poor Helena...With Plydek I couldn't have known better, but with Helena, it was all my fault...I know I'm a terrible person, but I try to be the best mother I can for them," she wipes away a small tear.



"Plydek?  What's with him?  And Helena is a wonderful person, you did well with her.  I guess I'm confused why she's your fault other than the obvious way."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Plydek?  What's with him?  And Helena is a wonderful person, you did well with her.  I guess I'm confused why she's your fault other than the obvious way."



"It's because I was weak," Leda whispers softly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It's because I was weak," Leda whispers softly.



Vasha hugs Leda comfortingly, "Please, if I can help, tell me about them and what happened."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha hugs Leda comfortingly, "Please, if I can help, tell me about them and what happened."



"No, there's nothing you need to do now...this is ancient history.  I don't know exactly why, but for some reason, an angel came to me in the form of my husband after Kastor was conceived, and it caused me to have twins, Kastor and Plydek.  As I said, I don't think I could have known then...but...Then later, after Lynestra was conceived, probably a different angel though maybe the same came, but not in the form of my husband, but...his beauty was supernatural.  When he smiled, I felt my resolve and my heart melt with joy and lust, and despite my promise, I broke my vows and betrayed my Tyrus's love to him...and thus Helena was born."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, there's nothing you need to do now...this is ancient history.  I don't know exactly why, but for some reason, an angel came to me in the form of my husband after Kastor was conceived, and it caused me to have twins, Kastor and Plydek.  As I said, I don't think I could have known then...but...Then later, after Lynestra was conceived, probably a different angel though maybe the same came, but not in the form of my husband, but...his beauty was supernatural.  When he smiled, I felt my resolve and my heart melt with joy and lust, and despite my promise, I broke my vows and betrayed my Tyrus's love to him...and thus Helena was born."



"Plydek seems normal though," Vasha says comfortingly, "And you had no control, it's not your fault Leda, and by all other accounts you've been a wonderful mother and wife.  You were faithful with your heart, and that is what truely matters."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Plydek seems normal though," Vasha says comfortingly, "And you had no control, it's not your fault Leda, and by all other accounts you've been a wonderful mother and wife.  You were faithful with your heart, and that is what truely matters."



"Well, he isn't normal, but he hasn't been cursed with a blessing like Helena's to destroy his life--it is symbolic, as Plydek was an infidelity, but one that I couldn't control, so he was not punished for my sin as badly as Helena, who was the product of my sinful cravings..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, yes.  She was a Rowaini noble, daughter of a duke.  She was a great wit, smart and funny, a kind soul who spent a lot of time performing service for the less fortunate, a would-be poetess and author, and a singer.  And of course, last but certainly not least, she was marvelously gorgeous."



“Well, it certainly sounds like she was a wonderful girl, but things obviously didn’t go as planned...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, it certainly sounds like she was a wonderful girl, but things obviously didn’t go as planned...”



"Planned?" Plydek raises an eyebrow quizzically, "What do you mean?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, he isn't normal, but he hasn't been cursed with a blessing like Helena's to destroy his life--it is symbolic, as Plydek was an infidelity, but one that I couldn't control, so he was not punished for my sin as badly as Helena, who was the product of my sinful cravings..."



"Shh, It's not your fault.  Please, Leda, you were not in control of yourself.  There are those on Amaranthia, Sirens, who learn to evoke the same emotions in others, even if they do not wish it.  You can't feel guilt for what you had no control over.  Just remember the wonderful job you've done with your children and that you love them no matter what, as that is what matters."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Shh, It's not your fault.  Please, Leda, you were not in control of yourself.  There are those on Amaranthia, Sirens, who learn to evoke the same emotions in others, even if they do not wish it.  You can't feel guilt for what you had no control over.  Just remember the wonderful job you've done with your children and that you love them no matter what, as that is what matters."



"I do try, but...every time that Helena suffers, I know it is my fault.  It certainly is not hers--she is just an innocent."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Planned?" Plydek raises an eyebrow quizzically, "What do you mean?"



“Don’t mind me, perhaps my mind’s running ahead, but I assume you planned to marry her, as you said before the interruption, that you’d found a girl like that before, _but_...so as you’re not here with her now, something obviously happened that those plans couldn't go ahead...”


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I do try, but...every time that Helena suffers, I know it is my fault.  It certainly is not hers--she is just an innocent."



"Well, Helena is a wonderful woman, and I hope to spends some time with her again," Vasha says. "I wish I could take her to Amaranthia with me some time, where she would not stand out anywhere near as much."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Don’t mind me, perhaps my mind’s running ahead, but I assume you planned to marry her, as you said before the interruption, that you’d found a girl like that before, _but_...so as you’re not here with her now, something obviously happened that those plans couldn't go ahead...”



 *Plydek shakes his head.*

"Oh no, no.  Nothing like that.  Actually, seems like you probably got the wrong idea about how we met, even.  It wasn't that I was introduced to her as a suitor or something--actually, it was quite unusual.  I met her when I was a young man, not even fully mature yet.  See, I was fighting in a junior boxing contest against this other boy, and he was agile and hard to hit.  It was a good fight, exerting, but when I connected with a powerful blow, I wound up winning pretty well, and he got knocked out.  So I took him to the infirmary, and I found out that actually he was a she.  Apparently, she had gotten excited about the tournament and masqueraded as a boy to sneak in.  I felt so terrible that I had beaten up a girl that I stuck around as they treated her.  Actually, when she woke up and was still in pain, that was when I first discovered my innate healing ability, when I healed it."

"So anyway, no, no it wasn't like some kind of romance.  Just a wonderful friendship."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, Helena is a wonderful woman, and I hope to spends some time with her again," Vasha says. "I wish I could take her to Amaranthia with me some time, where she would not stand out anywhere near as much."



"I wish she could travel some time too--she has a wonderful imagination, and she always reads of far-off places and wonders what they would be like.  But she absolutely cannot, I'm afraid--it is simply too dangerous.  That she would be abducted at some point is a virtual certainty."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I wish she could travel some time too--she has a wonderful imagination, and she always reads of far-off places and wonders what they would be like.  But she absolutely cannot, I'm afraid--it is simply too dangerous.  That she would be abducted at some point is a virtual certainty."



"I keep hearing that, though it's hard to believe.  But then, perhaps I am simply unfamiliar with Rowani customs."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I keep hearing that, though it's hard to believe.  But then, perhaps I am simply unfamiliar with Rowani customs."



 *Leda shakes her head.*

"It is not generally our custom.  Helena is just a special case.  She can drive people's hearts to change, considering acts far darker than they would normally imagine in the throes of their desire."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

"That's why a place like Amaranthia would be nice, where most of the nymphs are inocent and simple.  The worse you'd get would likely be a bunch of them hoping to share pleasure with her."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Plydek shakes his head.*
> 
> "Oh no, no.  Nothing like that.  Actually, seems like you probably got the wrong idea about how we met, even.  It wasn't that I was introduced to her as a suitor or something--actually, it was quite unusual.  I met her when I was a young man, not even fully mature yet.  See, I was fighting in a junior boxing contest against this other boy, and he was agile and hard to hit.  It was a good fight, exerting, but when I connected with a powerful blow, I wound up winning pretty well, and he got knocked out.  So I took him to the infirmary, and I found out that actually he was a she.  Apparently, she had gotten excited about the tournament and masqueraded as a boy to sneak in.  I felt so terrible that I had beaten up a girl that I stuck around as they treated her.  Actually, when she woke up and was still in pain, that was when I first discovered my innate healing ability, when I healed it."
> 
> "So anyway, no, no it wasn't like some kind of romance.  Just a wonderful friendship."



Tiberius chuckles, “Yes, well hearing half a story often leads people to the wrong conclusion...especially when marriage is being spoken of.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That's why a place like Amaranthia would be nice, where most of the nymphs are inocent and simple.  The worse you'd get would likely be a bunch of them hoping to share pleasure with her."



"It doesn't have to be the Nymphs, though who kidnap her.  And you'd be surprised--Helena's power tends to become a curse wherever it goes.  Loving and pure though the nymphs may be, I wouldn't consider it impossible that Helena's power taints them with jealousy between the sisters about who would get to spend more time with Helena.  At least once, it destroyed the friendship of two best friends when she was younger."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Tiberius chuckles, “Yes, well hearing half a story often leads people to the wrong conclusion...especially when marriage is being spoken of.”



"Ah, yes, well.  I realise the irony in using 'angelic' to describe her.  She isn't literally, but figuratively, she's angelic.  When I was younger, I realised I might be falling in love with her, even, as we kept spending so much time together, and all her little smiles... So I crushed the impulse.  Perfect though she may be, I can determine the end result of such a romance easily enough.  It could only end in grief as I stood over her withered lifeless body..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It doesn't have to be the Nymphs, though who kidnap her.  And you'd be surprised--Helena's power tends to become a curse wherever it goes.  Loving and pure though the nymphs may be, I wouldn't consider it impossible that Helena's power taints them with jealousy between the sisters about who would get to spend more time with Helena.  At least once, it destroyed the friendship of two best friends when she was younger."



"When one sister is happy, another sister is happy for her.  But I can see your fear," Vasha says.  "You sayd Plydek is special too.  What is his gift?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "When one sister is happy, another sister is happy for her.  But I can see your fear," Vasha says.  "You sayd Plydek is special too.  What is his gift?"



"He has the blessing of the angels.  He can heal the sick, protect the weak, and punish the wicked, mostly."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "He has the blessing of the angels.  He can heal the sick, protect the weak, and punish the wicked, mostly."



"Well, that's good.  Hopefully that's a gift he can share with the world."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, that's good.  Hopefully that's a gift he can share with the world."



"Yes, and he tries his best to do good.  He is a good son, and a good man.  I am proud to be his mother."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, and he tries his best to do good.  He is a good son, and a good man.  I am proud to be his mother."



"Well, that's good," Vasha says.  "I shall see you again, and as I told Tyrus, I'll try to visit Helena someday as well."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, yes, well.  I realise the irony in using 'angelic' to describe her.  She isn't literally, but figuratively, she's angelic.  When I was younger, I realised I might be falling in love with her, even, as we kept spending so much time together, and all her little smiles... So I crushed the impulse.  Perfect though she may be, I can determine the end result of such a romance easily enough.  It could only end in grief as I stood over her withered lifeless body..."



“Yes, but grief tempered by the wonderful years you’d had together...I suppose it’s a matter of perspective. I mean, I have no idea how long you’re likely to live, but I’d rather have ten years with my Claudia and then ninety without her, rather than one hundred without her and not taking the chance...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, that's good," Vasha says.  "I shall see you again, and as I told Tyrus, I'll try to visit Helena someday as well."



"See you later then, Vasha," Leda replies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, but grief tempered by the wonderful years you’d had together...I suppose it’s a matter of perspective. I mean, I have no idea how long you’re likely to live, but I’d rather have ten years with my Claudia and then ninety without her, rather than one hundred without her and not taking the chance...”



"What if it was one thousand without her?  Or longer?" Plydek asks, a bit sadly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "See you later then, Vasha," Leda replies.



Vasha gives Leda another hug and then heads off.

OOC: So just the pair having hot sex making out in the corner left?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha gives Leda another hug and then heads off.
> 
> OOC: So just the pair having hot sex making out in the corner left?



 (OOC: Well let's see.  Aerope is making out, Amber going to make jewelry with her, Atreus disagreed, Helena promised to go see her, Kastor pinched ya, Leda just now, Orin dumped water on him, Plydek set you up with Helena, Tyrus said you can visit)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Vasha will see if she can find a good time to interpose over with Aerope without being too rude


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

*It doesn't look like it will be easy to do so.  The best thing to do might possibly be to sort of stand nearby and wait to be acknowledged, but that just might not happen.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Vasha will head back to Plydek, "Hi there again.  I'd talk to Aeropa, but she seems... busy." she giggles.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "What if it was one thousand without her?  Or longer?" Plydek asks, a bit sadly.



“Well, I was only working with my lifespan, but if it was one thousand or even longer...I think I’d take that too,” Tiberius remarks after some thought. “I know that may sound like an arrogant choice, as I know I don’t have that amount of time, but honestly though, until you spend the time with the love of your life, you won’t know whether it is worth the grief or not, but for the chance of love alone I think it’s worth the risk.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha will head back to Plydek, "Hi there again.  I'd talk to Aeropa, but she seems... busy." she giggles.



"Sometimes, I wonder about her...she hardly ever has seemed a mother--as far as I've seen, she ignores her children for the most part," Plydek comments, "But that was a weird way to restart our conversation, I'm sorry.  How have you been doing, Vasha?  I noticed some trouble with water broke out."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I was only working with my lifespan, but if it was one thousand or even longer...I think I’d take that too,” Tiberius remarks after some thought. “I know that may sound like an arrogant choice, as I know I don’t have that amount of time, but honestly though, until you spend the time with the love of your life, you won’t know whether it is worth the grief or not, but for the chance of love alone I think it’s worth the risk.”



"But admittedly, you've purchased ten years of happiness at the price of a possible 990 of misery.  In it's essence, it is the same choice that those who use the narcotics from the lotus flower choose, I think--evanescent pleasure that destroys them later on, no?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sometimes, I wonder about her...she hardly ever has seemed a mother--as far as I've seen, she ignores her children for the most part," Plydek comments, "But that was a weird way to restart our conversation, I'm sorry.  How have you been doing, Vasha?  I noticed some trouble with water broke out."



"Oh, I'm doing ok.  I realized I sorta left to talk to Helena and didn't realy finish up talking to you.  I didn't mean to be rude, but I don't see many people talking to Helena still, so perhaps it was for the best."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'm doing ok.  I realized I sorta left to talk to Helena and didn't realy finish up talking to you.  I didn't mean to be rude, but I don't see many people talking to Helena still, so perhaps it was for the best."



"Trust me, I most certainly agree.  I am very happy that you talked to my sister, and I feel not the least bit slighted by that choice, Vasha," Plydek smiles.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Trust me, I most certainly agree.  I am very happy that you talked to my sister, and I feel not the least bit slighted by that choice, Vasha," Plydek smiles.



"Your sister is a beautiful person on the inside, but it's a shame that few can look past the outside."

"Your Mother tells me you're rather special as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Your sister is a beautiful person on the inside, but it's a shame that few can look past the outside."
> 
> "Your Mother tells me you're rather special as well."



"Well, I have been blessed by the angels the same as my sister, though I haven't been made to suffer as she has--though I would gladly take her suffering unto myself so that she could smile again and live a full and happy life..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "But admittedly, you've purchased ten years of happiness at the price of a possible 990 of misery.  In it's essence, it is the same choice that those who use the narcotics from the lotus flower choose, I think--evanescent pleasure that destroys them later on, no?"



“I can’t say for sure, but then how much misery are you going to be in by refusing the choice to love. Are you going to regret that you didn’t take the chance, years after the decision is no longer yours to make, perhaps even grow to hate yourself after watching others fall in love as the centuries pass, and knowing your one chance for true happiness is gone...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I can’t say for sure, but then how much misery are you going to be in by refusing the choice to love. Are you going to regret that you didn’t take the chance, years after the decision is no longer yours to make, perhaps even grow to hate yourself after watching others fall in love as the centuries pass, and knowing your one chance for true happiness is gone...”



"That is, of course, certainly a possibility.  This is the dilemma and the torture of longevity, I'm afraid, and that is why I said it was a curse."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I have been blessed by the angels the same as my sister, though I haven't been made to suffer as she has--though I would gladly take her suffering unto myself so that she could smile again and live a full and happy life..."



"That's very noble of you," Vasha says.  "Are you always so noble?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That's very noble of you," Vasha says.  "Are you always so noble?"



"I have been given special blessings by the angels, and though some are in a way a curse, I still have a responsibility to use my blessings to help those in need.  And my sister means even more than that.  If it would save her, I would gladly sacrifice my life."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I have been given special blessings by the angels, and though some are in a way a curse, I still have a responsibility to use my blessings to help those in need.  And my sister means even more than that.  If it would save her, I would gladly sacrifice my life."



"What curse is this you speak of?"

"And perhaps I have need for your gift and noble spirit.  If you'd be so kind as to hear me out, I have a long tale to tell, for I have a burdon to bear, but by no means must I bear it alone."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

> "What curse is this you speak of?"
> 
> "And perhaps I have need for your gift and noble spirit. If you'd be so kind as to hear me out, I have a long tale to tell, for I have a burdon to bear, but by no means must I bear it alone."




"Well, it's sort of separate, but I do have a stigma and also the curse to never have a Rowaini girl of my own to be my love."

"Of course I will hear you out, Vasha," Plydek nods, "If I can help, I would be glad to do so, though know that I am only a man, and so I can only do so many things, of course."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That is, of course, certainly a possibility.  This is the dilemma and the torture of longevity, I'm afraid, and that is why I said it was a curse."



“Hmm, I do understand your dilemma...though there is also the possibility that you may find many loves throughout your life, each different, but still making you feel complete. Perhaps you need to consult a naturally long-lived race, to see how they handle such longevity. I know both the Nymphs and Sidhe have very long lifespans, so perhaps Vasha can help put you in touch with someone to talk with, maybe even her mother. Well, I think I’ll let you ponder all that and spend a little more time with my wife...while I have the opportunity. So I’ll bid you farewell for now, Plydek, with the hope that your longevity won’t always be such a curse to you.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, I do understand your dilemma...though there is also the possibility that you may find many loves throughout your life, each different, but still making you feel complete. Perhaps you need to consult a naturally long-lived race, to see how they handle such longevity. I know both the Nymphs and Sidhe have very long lifespans, so perhaps Vasha can help put you in touch with someone to talk with, maybe even her mother. Well, I think I’ll let you ponder all that and spend a little more time with my wife...while I have the opportunity. So I’ll bid you farewell for now, Plydek, with the hope that your longevity won’t always be such a curse to you.”



"Yes, don't let me keep you--cherish your time together, my friend."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, it's sort of separate, but I do have a stigma and also the curse to never have a Rowaini girl of my own to be my love."
> 
> "Of course I will hear you out, Vasha," Plydek nods, "If I can help, I would be glad to do so, though know that I am only a man, and so I can only do so many things, of course."



"Why would that be?  I would think you would have trouble keeping women away"

"Yes, I understand.  But any help I can get would mean a lot to me.  I'm hoping Ammon can help me as well, but he may be a bit busy for a while..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, don't let me keep you--cherish your time together, my friend."



“Thank you, my friend, I’m sure we will.”

*Tiberius then heads back to the couch and sits next to Claudia.”

“Well, I think that’s enough talking to the other guests for the moment, dear heart...though I hope you’ll be pleased to hear, that Plydek there,” he says, pointing Plydek out, “referred to you as a vision of loveliness. So why don’t you show me what you’ve been drawing?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Why would that be?  I would think you would have trouble keeping women away"
> 
> "Yes, I understand.  But any help I can get would mean a lot to me.  I'm hoping Ammon can help me as well, but he may be a bit busy for a while..."



"The problem is...I cannot, even one that my heart calls out to me to love, because the angels cursed me with a longevity that ensures I will remain youthful as my love withers, sickens, and dies."

"Sorry, let's not dwell on my troubles, as they are insignificant compared to Helena's and I'm sure to yours as well.  Please, tell me what you need my help with."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Thank you, my friend, I’m sure we will.”
> 
> *Tiberius then heads back to the couch and sits next to Claudia.”
> 
> “Well, I think that’s enough talking to the other guests for the moment, dear heart...though I hope you’ll be pleased to hear, that Plydek there,” he says, pointing Plydek out, “referred to you as a vision of loveliness. So why don’t you show me what you’ve been drawing?”



 *Claudia nods.*

"Not yet--can you go get me some more wine.  I think I'm losing my muse.  I'll be done in about ten minutes, I think."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The problem is...I cannot, even one that my heart calls out to me to love, because the angels cursed me with a longevity that ensures I will remain youthful as my love withers, sickens, and dies."
> 
> "Sorry, let's not dwell on my troubles, as they are insignificant compared to Helena's and I'm sure to yours as well.  Please, tell me what you need my help with."



"Love can be eternal, even if one partner dies.  My mother still loves Daddy even though... well, that gets into my other problem."

"How much do you know about Arris and the legendary Arris jewels?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Love can be eternal, even if one partner dies.  My mother still loves Daddy even though... well, that gets into my other problem."
> 
> "How much do you know about Arris and the legendary Arris jewels?"



"Well, next to nothing, I'm afraid.  Can you tell me the story, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, next to nothing, I'm afraid.  Can you tell me the story, Vasha?"



"Well, the legend goes that there are three jewels of Arris.  Jharym Arris, which would return Arris's oceans, lakes, and rivers to her, the Crazan Arris which would regrow the trees and foliage, and the Grylaz Arris would regenerate her gentle animals."

"Except that they are not mere legends.  They are real, wholey and truely."

OOC: If I remember right, Vasha spoke of her burdens with him earlier, so he may make some connections.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia nods.*
> 
> "Not yet--can you go get me some more wine.  I think I'm losing my muse.  I'll be done in about ten minutes, I think."



“Of course I can...we wouldn’t want you to lose your muse.”

*Chuckling to himself, at Claudia’s request for more wine, Tiberius heads over to the bar.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, the legend goes that there are three jewels of Arris.  Jharym Arris, which would return Arris's oceans, lakes, and rivers to her, the Crazan Arris which would regrow the trees and foliage, and the Grylaz Arris would regenerate her gentle animals."
> 
> "Except that they are not mere legends.  They are real, wholey and truely."
> 
> OOC: If I remember right, Vasha spoke of her burdens with him earlier, so he may make some connections.



"But if you can call forth Arris's water like just earlier, then that is very similar to the function of the first one, right?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course I can...we wouldn’t want you to lose your muse.”
> 
> *Chuckling to himself, at Claudia’s request for more wine, Tiberius heads over to the bar.*



 *Tiberius gets some more wine for Claudia, who sips it slightly as she continues to work on her sketch.  After a little while, she makes the final stroke.*

"Okay, I just need to colour that later or use it as a template for a painting, but the sketch is done," Claudia says, looking it over for herself with a critical eye.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "But if you can call forth Arris's water like just earlier, then that is very similar to the function of the second one, right?"



OOC: I think you mean first one 

"We're talking on a planetary scale.  And there are reasons I can call forth Arris's water, when most simply call stagnent water from the planes.  I've seen the Jharym Arris in use, and seen small water pockets become flowing streams and small ponds in a matter of hours.  The true use of the Jharym would expend it, but restore all the natural water to the planet."

"But, to do that would only help in the short term.  The Dragonlords would drain the planet again.  They used the natural energy of the planet to fuel their magic."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: I think you mean first one
> 
> "We're talking on a planetary scale.  And there are reasons I can call forth Arris's water, when most simply call stagnent water from the planes.  I've seen the Jharym Arris in use, and seen small water pockets become flowing streams and small ponds in a matter of hours.  The true use of the Jharym would expend it, but restore all the natural water to the planet."
> 
> "But, to do that would only help in the short term.  The Dragonlords would drain the planet again.  They used the natural energy of the planet to fuel their magic."



 (OOC: Right--in legends and such the Crazan is always listed first, so I often always call the Jhyram the second one.  Heck, the Grylaz was never called anything but 'the third one' for a long time )

"Hmm, I see.  It seems then, that the goal of restoring Arris permanently is mutually exclusive with the designs of the Dragonlords, then," Plydeks ponders.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Right--in legends and such the Crazan is always listed first, so I often always call the Jhyram the second one.  Heck, the Grylaz was never called anything but 'the third one' for a long time )
> 
> "Hmm, I see.  It seems then, that the goal of restoring Arris permanently is mutually exclusive with the designs of the Dragonlords, then," Plydeks ponders.



"For the most part, yes.  I don't think the Dragonlords wish to destroy Arris, but they know no other way beyond the power they gain from nature.  I believe a Dragonlord can even use some magic without doing such a thing, but many do, and I think most are oblivious or enjoy the after effects."

"Thus, there is a fourway power struggle.  The Dragonlords, who seek the Jewels to draw power from.  The Avengers, who seek to kill off the Valsians to end the Dragonlord threat and don't believe in the Jewels, and the Preservers, who seek to try to the Jewels.  And finaly, the Ecomancers who wished to find other ways to use the Jewels for the benifit of Arris."

"Daddy was a Ecomancer, and her enlisted the help of my mother from Amaranthia to help him.  He found the Jharym, and hid it before he was killed."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: Not quite--some Ecomancers like Marrik want to use the Jewels, and maybe a few of the low-ranking Preservers--the Preservers want to cover everything up, hide the Jewels again, and make sure nobody uses them until the tipping point where the Valsians go extinct and perish.  On the other hand, the Avengers don't believe that the Jewels exist, so they don't really have a plan like the one you listed above--they just want to kill the Dragonlords anyways.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: Fixed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Fixed.



 (OOC: Actually, the Ecomancers tend to want to use the Jewels the way you originally had the Preservers using them--Lhyzra is the only one, to her own knowledge, with the 'alternate use' idea)

"I see.  So you need someone to find it to help save Arris?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Actually, the Ecomancers tend to want to use the Jewels the way you originally had the Preservers using them--Lhyzra is the only one, to her own knowledge, with the 'alternate use' idea)
> 
> "I see.  So you need someone to find it to help save Arris?"



"Well, yes," Vasha says.  "But I have a plan, that you inspired in fact."

"Daddy hid the Jharym in me.  He some how managed to infuse it's essance into me before I became a full nymph.  I said I saw it in use, for when I was in symbiosis with Arris, she healed.  I didn't understand untill much later why."

"However, I had the Jharym removed with the help of my Sister, which at the time seemed like the safest thing to do.  She intends to create an alternate power source with the Jewels, but I don't think that will work as well as she thinks.  I think if I can figure out how to infuse the Jharym in me again, I can begin to heal the world, and I hope that I can recruit a few more nymphs to help, so when we find the other Jewels, we can try something similar.  It will take time, hundreds of years perhaps, but it will give Arris a fighting chance."

"But I need strong men and women to help.  Realy, I don't know where to start other than by asking for help.  It would seem that any Valsians or anyone else may never live long enough to see the fruits of such labors.  But, I need to try.  You spoke of burdons to bear, well, I shirked mine unknowingly, and I need to take it up again for the sake of Arris.  And all I can ask is that perhaps you might be willing to help me."

Vasha wipes away a tear, as much from emotion and love of Arris than anything else, but her stance is firm.  Perhaps more serious than she has been about anything in her life.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, yes," Vasha says.  "But I have a plan, that you inspired in fact."
> 
> "Daddy hid the Jharym in me.  He some how managed to infuse it's essance into me before I became a full nymph.  I said I saw it in use, for when I was in symbiosis with Arris, she healed.  I didn't understand untill much later why."
> 
> ...



"If there is anything I can do to help, then know that I shall.  However, I swore to protect the people of Lacadia and Tymadeau, so I'm afraid I couldn't go on an extensive campaign in Arris, for instance, or I would feel that I had betrayed my people.  Still, I would be glad to help you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "If there is anything I can do to help, then know that I shall.  However, I swore to protect the people of Lacadia and Tymadeau, so I'm afraid I couldn't go on an extensive campaign in Arris, for instance, or I would feel that I had betrayed my people.  Still, I would be glad to help you."



Vasha gives Plydeks a big hug.  "Perhaps you can spend some time away, but I understand if you can't stay.  Thank you, you give me hope."  Vasha's face is alight, with a tear of joy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

*Plydek holds her gently as she throws the big hug around him.*

"You are very welcome, Vasha.  It is my duty to inspire hope for the future, that justice and righteousness will prevail.  It is my duty but I am glad to do it.  It makes me feel warm inside when I help someone and I know I made a difference," Vasha's joy is infectuous, and Plydek smiles too, his romantic plight momentarily forgotten as he is swept up in Vasha's.

(OOC: This is probably a good time to mention that Lhyzra will have you quietly assassinated if you actually mention the fact that she has the Jhyram--you haven't yet, but just in case )


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Vasha smiles back, big and broad, "There is more, but perhaps we can talk another time.  I guess this isn't exactly the place to speak of such matters," she says with a bit of a chuckle.  She gives Plydek a quick friendly kiss on the cheek.  "Thank you, you are indeed a sweet and noble man."

OOC: That's if she knows I did   And short of having time to talk to the makeout queen, that's probably close to finishing Vasha's tour of people.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha smiles back, big and broad, "There is more, but perhaps we can talk another time.  I guess this isn't exactly the place to speak of such matters," she says with a bit of a chuckle.  She gives Plydek a quick friendly kiss on the cheek.  "Thank you, you are indeed a sweet and noble man."
> 
> OOC: That's if she knows I did   And short of having time to talk to the makeout queen, that's probably close to finishing Vasha's tour of people.



"Yes, admittedly it _is_ a bit unusual.  Let's talk sometime later Vasha.  Until then, adieu," he kisses her hand gently.

(OOC: True   Right--most people haven't been posting too much, so probably after Tiberius sees Claudia's picture we can move on to the interlude before the bachelor party )


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2006)

_(ooc: sorry been very busy, not been able to keep up with all the posting on this one (haven't read anything since you replied to my last post) We can wrap up Mythweaver's thread of discussion pretty quick though to move on)._

The Mythweaver defers to Ammon's father. "While I cannot speak for Tiberius, my own contacts back home would potentially garner your family a significant resource in knowledge, particularly in history.  If that is of interest I myself am quite knowledgable about ancient languages.  Linguistics is my area of study and it was an archeological dig that your son helped me unearth a particular text of great value."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> _(ooc: sorry been very busy, not been able to keep up with all the posting on this one (haven't read anything since you replied to my last post) We can wrap up Mythweaver's thread of discussion pretty quick though to move on)._
> 
> The Mythweaver defers to Ammon's father. "While I cannot speak for Tiberius, my own contacts back home would potentially garner your family a significant resource in knowledge, particularly in history.  If that is of interest I myself am quite knowledgable about ancient languages.  Linguistics is my area of study and it was an archeological dig that your son helped me unearth a particular text of great value."



"Knowledge is well and good, but it is money and trade connections that keeps a merchant's family from going penniless.  Ammon's obstinate fumbling has brought nothing in that regard--he took all that money and vanished for years without accomplishing any of his goals."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2006)

"Well then you have my apologies that I do not bring such connections with me.  In the interests of today, please excuse me, I'd like the chance to speak with some of the other members of your families before we must retire to our next engagement." replies the Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Well then you have my apologies that I do not bring such connections with me.  In the interests of today, please excuse me, I'd like the chance to speak with some of the other members of your families before we must retire to our next engagement." replies the Mythweaver.



 *Atreus nods.*

"Very well."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Tiberius gets some more wine for Claudia, who sips it slightly as she continues to work on her sketch.  After a little while, she makes the final stroke.*
> 
> "Okay, I just need to colour that later or use it as a template for a painting, but the sketch is done," Claudia says, looking it over for herself with a critical eye.



“Well, do I get to see your drawing now, dear heart?” Tiberius asks with a grin, as he finishes the last of his wine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

*Claudia nods.*

"Here--take a look."

*She hands him the sketchbook.  On the front page is her current sketch.  Using shading and line quality that fluctuates between wispy and ephemeral and dark and precise, Claudia has created a fairly unusual but still visually appealing triple-aspect portrait.  In the center bottom of the page, tiny and afraid, huddled up with her arms over her knees and shivering, obscured as if inside a body or soul, is an innocent little girl with big wide eyes, who looks on powerlessly as facing outward in front is her full form, which is divided in two by a line that goes from sharp to wispy and shadowy.  The right half has features of remarkable beauty and lighthearted joy, each one drawn precisely and perfectly to proportions, but the left is a shadowy, dark, wispy, and indistinct.  Not ugly as if drawn poorly, but not beautiful--hazier, darker, perhaps a bit malevolent in nature.  The background of it all is surrounded by wisps of shadows and rays of light that offset the portraited figures.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius takes a few minutes to evaluate all the aspects of the sketch, even going so far as to trace some lines with a finger held close to the page.*

“What a remarkable drawing, dear heart, it captures the very quintessence of her existence I think, from the dual nature of her blessing, to the fear and helplessness that very nature causes,” Tiberius remarks, kissing Claudia as he hands the sketchbook back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Tiberius takes a few minutes to evaluate all the aspects of the sketch, even going so far as to trace some lines with a finger held close to the page.*
> 
> “What a remarkable drawing, dear heart, it captures the very quintessence of her existence I think, from the dual nature of her blessing, to the fear and helplessness that very nature causes,” Tiberius remarks, kissing Claudia as he hands the sketchbook back.



"Well, at least you could tell who it was--if you thought it was a fish or something, I think I would have to smack you," Claudia laughs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

*The butler enters the room.*

"My lords and ladies, according to the schedule, this reception is to end quite soon.  Of course, many of you have spare time now, and should you wish to continue, please do so.  If not, there are staff waiting to assist any of our royal guests, and the other guests as well."

*He bows.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

Vasha grabs El, "Now's our time to change, if you want, we can see if any of my dresses will fit you."

[sblock=OOC]El is 7" taller, but only 15 pounds heavier (at 108, she's almost sickly thin, 120-130 is closer to a healthy thin btw, average woman runs about 5'6"-5'8" and 140-160 depending on age and other factors.  Or at least according to the quick search I just did.   Anyway, some of the dresses won't fit, but the shadowsilk one may...[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

(OOC: Yay--I'm healthy thin and mid-average height!  Oh wait, that's for women )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, at least you could tell who it was--if you thought it was a fish or something, I think I would have to smack you," Claudia laughs.



“Well, that was my second guess,” Tiberius teases.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, that was my second guess,” Tiberius teases.



 *Claudia punches him softly on the shoulder.*

"Bah, you clearly have _no_ eye for art," she sticks out her tongue.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia punches him softly on the shoulder.*
> 
> "Bah, you clearly have _no_ eye for art," she sticks out her tongue.



“No, poor me, _no_ eye for art at all,” Tiberius chuckles. “So shall we stay here, or head elsewhere for a while?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “No, poor me, _no_ eye for art at all,” Tiberius chuckles. “So shall we stay here, or head elsewhere for a while?”



"Whatever my lord prefers," Claudia whispers gently, kissing his ear, "Didn't you want to find somewhere...private?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Whatever my lord prefers," Claudia whispers gently, kissing his ear, "Didn't you want to find somewhere...private?"



“Mmm, I did, didn't I...let’s go see if we can find a suitable location...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Mmm, I did, didn't I...let’s go see if we can find a suitable location...”



"Hmm...we should ask for directions?" Claudia posits, then slaps her head, "Oh wait, I forgot--you're a man.  _I'll_ ask."

*She heads over to the butler, who rings a bell and calls a lady-in-waiting, who heads to Tiberius with Claudia.*

"Greetings my lord," she curtsies, "My lady," she curtsies again, "Shall I take you to your rooms for the evening to set up your things there?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...we should ask for directions?" Claudia posits, then slaps her head, "Oh wait, I forgot--you're a man.  _I'll_ ask."
> 
> *She heads over to the butler, who rings a bell and calls a lady-in-waiting, who heads to Tiberius with Claudia.*
> 
> "Greetings my lord," she curtsies, "My lady," she curtsies again, "Shall I take you to your rooms for the evening to set up your things there?"



“Very funny...” Tiberius remarks, as Claudia heads over to the butler without him.

“Yes, our rooms will be fine, thank you,” Tiberius replies, to the lady-in-waiting. “Do you know how long it is until the bachelor party is due to start?”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Tiberius _was_ going to head over to the butler, when he was ready to look for a room...he just wasn’t intending to go there quite yet.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Mythweaver will head to a room to freshen up and change out of his traveling clothes into his more formal outfit.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Very funny...” Tiberius remarks, as Claudia heads over to the butler without him.
> 
> “Yes, our rooms will be fine, thank you,” Tiberius replies, to the lady-in-waiting. “Do you know how long it is until the bachelor party is due to start?”
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Tiberius _was_ going to head over to the butler, when he was ready to look for a room...he just wasn’t intending to go there quite yet.  [/SBLOCK]



"You have four hours, my lord.  Right this way," she leads the way out of the sitting room and out into the open air towards a different building, inside that building, through the halls, up to the second floor, down a few more hallways, and finally to a door.*

"Here you are, my lord," she curtsies, "My lady," she curtsies again, "And this is the key," she hands Tiberius a key.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Mythweaver will head to a room to freshen up and change out of his traveling clothes into his more formal outfit.*



 *Mythweaver gets a servant to help him to his room.  They walk outside across the way to another building, into the building, through the halls, up to the third floor, down a few hallways, and finally to a door.*

"Here you are, sir," he says, bowing, "And take this key," he hands Mythweaver a key.


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2006)

Vasha will get her room and find out where El's is so she can try to help El prepare.

OOC: Waiting on Daz to post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha will get her room and find out where El's is so she can try to help El prepare.
> 
> OOC: Waiting on Daz to post.



 (OOC: She's going to have to leave to go get her room, though.  Also, doesn't she have a bunch of things she wants to do during this four hour break, if I recall correctly?  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2006)

OOC: Oh, yeah.. "things"...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh, yeah.. "things"...



 (OOC: I know she wants to bathe and then change for sure.  I can't remember the others specifically but I seem to recall there were a few others)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You have four hours, my lord.  Right this way," she leads the way out of the sitting room and out into the open air towards a different building, inside that building, through the halls, up to the second floor, down a few more hallways, and finally to a door.*
> 
> "Here you are, my lord," she curtsies, "My lady," she curtsies again, "And this is the key," she hands Tiberius a key.



*Tiberius eyes examine everything as they are guided to their rooms, committing the path taken to memory as he notes the layout and architecture.*

“Thank you again, miss...” he prompts, as he accepts the key, “I assume someone will collect us at the appointed time?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Tiberius eyes examine everything as they are guided to their rooms, committing the path taken to memory as he notes the layout and architecture.*
> 
> “Thank you again, miss...” he prompts, as he accepts the key, “I assume someone will collect us at the appointed time?”



"We won't know where you are for certain, my lord.  If you don't know how to get to the ball room, merely ask the nearest staff member and he or she will assist you."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "We won't know where you are for certain, my lord.  If you don't know how to get to the ball room, merely ask the nearest staff member and he or she will assist you."



“Hmm, yes, I suppose we might be elsewhere by then. Apparently though, everyone thinks I don’t know how to ask for directions today,” Tiberius remarks drolly with a chuckle, as he uses the key and opens the door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, yes, I suppose we might be elsewhere by then. Apparently though, everyone thinks I don’t know how to ask for directions today,” Tiberius remarks drolly with a chuckle, as he uses the key and opens the door.



"I meant no disrespect, my lord.  Can I get you anything?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I meant no disrespect, my lord.  Can I get you anything?"



“No offense taken, I just found it funny, as it followed so closely after my wife said the same thing to me,” Tiberius says with a grin, as he looks to Claudia. “So, do we need anything, my dear?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “No offense taken, I just found it funny, as it followed so closely after my wife said the same thing to me,” Tiberius says with a grin, as he looks to Claudia. “So, do we need anything, my dear?”



"Hmm, I don't know.  I've had a good amount of wine already.  Do you have any cold water or nonalcoholic chilled fruit drinks?"

"Yes, my lady."

"Can you bring some of those?  Thanks.  Anything you need, darling?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, I don't know.  I've had a good amount of wine already.  Do you have any cold water or nonalcoholic chilled fruit drinks?"
> 
> "Yes, my lady."
> 
> "Can you bring some of those?  Thanks.  Anything you need, darling?"



“Hmm, no, I think that should do nicely, since I want little but to spend some time with you, dear heart.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, no, I think that should do nicely, since I want little but to spend some time with you, dear heart.”



"Such a sweetie," Claudia gives him a kiss, as the lady-in-waiting bows and heads out.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Such a sweetie," Claudia gives him a kiss, as the lady-in-waiting bows and heads out.



“Well, let’s see what our rooms are like and get ourselves settled, shall we...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, let’s see what our rooms are like and get ourselves settled, shall we...”



"Sure." 

*You look inside, where you see a nicely-furnished guest room with a large king-sized bed, a mirror and chest-of-drawers, a small closet, and an attached washroom.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sure."
> 
> *You look inside, where you see a nicely-furnished guest room with a large king-sized bed, a mirror and chest-of-drawers, a small closet, and an attached washroom.*



*Dropping his gear just off to the side of the door as he looks in, Tiberius quickly turns and picks Claudia up...cradling her in his arms as he carries her into the room.*

“...and we can chat, while we wait for the refreshments to arrive.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Dropping his gear just off to the side of the door as he looks in, Tiberius quickly turns and picks Claudia up...cradling her in his arms as he carries her into the room.*
> 
> “...and we can chat, while we wait for the refreshments to arrive.”



"Yes.  Chat," Claudia agrees, snuggling up against him in his arms.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes.  Chat," Claudia agrees, snuggling up against him in his arms.



*Tiberius pushes the door shut with his foot, before moving over to the bed and sitting down with Claudia still cradled in his arms, though now also resting on his lap.*

“So, do you want the explanaion I promised you earlier, dear heart, or did you wish to leave that for later?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Tiberius pushes the door shut with his foot, before moving over to the bed and sitting down with Claudia still cradled in his arms, though now also resting on his lap.*
> 
> “So, do you want the explanaion I promised you earlier, dear heart, or did you wish to leave that for later?”



"Yes, let's hear it now, you philandering wanderer, you," Claudia arches an eyebrow, "And this better be good--I love you Tiberius...I thought you loved me..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, let's hear it now, you philandering wanderer, you," Claudia arches an eyebrow, "And this better be good--I love you Tiberius...I thought you loved me..."



“I do, dear heart, I do...” Tiberius replies, looking less than happy with himself. “Well, it all began when Ammon and I were sparring, he beat me black and blue a number of times, and in the last bout knocked me unconcious. After waking from that blow, I sought out the priestess, Aspasia...that’s her name...for a massage to help me recuperate. So, she came to my cabin and gave me a massage, which was very good, I must admit...it left me very relaxed and feeling a good deal of pleasure. She then invited me to do more, and I at first refused, saying that I couldn’t without tarnishing my vows to you, dear heart, but we talked a little more about Vynerys’ attitude to marriage, and about not allowing it to interfere with enjoying the moment. She then asked me to share the blessings of Vynerys with her, and again I refused, though I think my resolve was beginning to weaken, due to the pleasure within me her touch had evoked by then. In the end though, I decided, after much internal debate, that since I would only be sharing my body with her...not out of love for her or dissatisfaction of you...that it would be just a pleasant diversion, which wouldn’t alter how I felt for you. I hope you can forgive me for such a transgression, and that it doesn’t make you think less of me...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I do, dear heart, I do...” Tiberius replies, looking less than happy with himself. “Well, it all began when Ammon and I were sparring, he beat me black and blue a number of times, and in the last bout knocked me unconcious. After waking from that blow, I sought out the priestess, Aspasia...that’s her name...for a massage to help me recuperate. So, she came to my cabin and gave me a massage, which was very good, I must admit...it left me very relaxed and feeling a good deal of pleasure. She then invited me to do more, and I at first refused, saying that I couldn’t without tarnishing my vows to you, dear heart, but we talked a little more about Vynerys’ attitude to marriage, and about not allowing it to interfere with enjoying the moment. She then asked me to share the blessings of Vynerys with her, and again I refused, though I think my resolve was beginning to weaken, due to the pleasure within me her touch had evoked by then. In the end though, I decided, after much internal debate, that since I would only be sharing my body with her...not out of love for her or dissatisfaction of you...that it would be just a pleasant diversion, which wouldn’t alter how I felt for you. I hope you can forgive me for such a transgression, and that it doesn’t make you think less of me...”



"But if you love me, and I'm good enough for you...to satisfy you, then why did you have to seek out solace in her embrace if you did not love her?  You claim that I satisfy you, so does that mean that you decided to break our vows, our special vows, the bonds to share our love, just for icing on the cake?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "But if you love me, and I'm good enough for you...to satisfy you, then why did you have to seek out solace in her embrace if you did not love her?  You claim that I satisfy you, so does that mean that you decided to break our vows, our special vows, the bonds to share our love, just for icing on the cake?"



“Icing on the cake? No, of course not, dear heart, and you’re my perfect partner in every way. It’s just the time our duty to the empire keeps us apart, I miss your company greatly, and with the feelings of pleasure the massage evoked...well, I wanted you, but there was no way to reach you. I won’t hide behind excuses though, I should have been strong enough to wait until we could be together...quite frankly, I don’t know how you do it either. I even said to Aspasia, perhaps we shouldn't have married while our duties sent us to the opposite ends of the empire, because of the time we’re forced to be apart without allowing ourselves such contact with anyone.”

“Not that I’m trying to change the topic, but did you know the priestess’ of Vynerys think the best possible thing for a marriage, is to have both partners spend some time with a priestess of Vynerys to help them bond and learn how to please each other.  It's even better if all three share pleasure together, as then the priestess can both teach and watch them to offer advice together with both at once.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I know she wants to bathe and then change for sure.  I can't remember the others specifically but I seem to recall there were a few others)



[sblock=Vasha's List of "things" GM only]
Was visiting Helena after this?  I thought it was after the entire reception, but I may be confused.

Change was the big thing.  El wanted to go shopping, but that won't work too well.

She was going to try masquarading as a Valsian and see if Ammon recongized her.

Not sure if there was more.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Icing on the cake? No, of course not, dear heart, and you’re my perfect partner in every way. It’s just the time our duty to the empire keeps us apart, I miss your company greatly, and with the feelings of pleasure the massage evoked...well, I wanted you, but there was no way to reach you. I won’t hide behind excuses though, I should have been strong enough to wait until we could be together...quite frankly, I don’t know how you do it either. I even said to Aspasia, perhaps we shouldn't have married while our duties sent us to the opposite ends of the empire, because of the time we’re forced to be apart without allowing ourselves such contact with anyone.”
> 
> “Not that I’m trying to change the topic, but did you know the priestess’ of Vynerys think the best possible thing for a marriage, is to have both partners spend some time with a priestess of Vynerys to help them bond and learn how to please each other.  It's even better if all three share pleasure together, as then the priestess can both teach and watch them to offer advice together with both at once.”



"I see..." Claudia thinks about this, and sighs, "Yes...I guess in that way, no matter how I love you, I have failed you as a wife.  I can never be there for you when you need me--I wasn't there then...I'm so sorry, Tiberius...I had hoped...hoped that the distance between us couldn't touch our love...But, I'm not there--I'm not enough for you.  You think we shouldn't have married...if you want to divorce me, I can understand..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Vasha's List of "things" GM only]
> Was visiting Helena after this?  I thought it was after the entire reception, but I may be confused.
> 
> Change was the big thing.  El wanted to go shopping, but that won't work too well.
> ...



 [SBLOCK=Bront]That thing you guys just went to with the families was just the reception--it's over now, so yeah, I think visiting Helena was on there.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Vasha, once she's settled into her room, will slip back out and try to make her way to Helena's room.

OOC: I think someone's been playing with Puddles right?  Or was that for the wedding?  Otherwise she'll leave Puddles in the room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha, once she's settled into her room, will slip back out and try to make her way to Helena's room.
> 
> OOC: I think someone's been playing with Puddles right?  Or was that for the wedding?  Otherwise she'll leave Puddles in the room.



 (OOC: Someone is there to play with Puddles and take care of him, though Vasha can go get him at any time that she isn't at an event)

*Vasha follows a lady-in-waiting to her room, which requires walking out of the building through the afternoon air to another building, inside, and across.  The room is beautiful and well-furnished, with a big queen-sized bed, a mirror, chest-of-drawers, and a small closet and washroom.  The window looks out, appropriately enough, onto a splendid area with a fine marble baths.  It would be remarkably easy to get there from her room--just walk outside and she can't miss it.*

*Finding Helena, on the other hand, is not such an easy task.*

(OOC: Ask a servant?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

OOC: Didn't Helena give me some kind of idea of how to get there?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Didn't Helena give me some kind of idea of how to get there?



 (OOC: Oh _yeah_--I forgot because you didn't even let me post a ** about it, you just had it happen in your post and kept going )

*Vasha tries to find her way to Helena's room, but the directions are confusing, and unlike the unique beauty of nature, all these places look the same--the real problem is that the directions don't start from Vasha's new room.  She asks a passing servant for how to get to the gardens and then follows Helena's directions from there, eventually reaching a gorgeous guest villa that is apparently reserved for the most honoured royal guests that the Atreides receive.  There, she knocks on Helena's room.*

"Come in!" even saying something so simple, Helena's voice is so beautiful and alluring that it leaves Vasha craving more, desiring for a split-second nothing more than to stand there and wait to hear her speak more so she can bask in that feeling, and yet she shakes it off enough to open the door, if she wishes.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Vasha slips in quietly.  "Hi Helena, it's Vasha," she says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha slips in quietly.  "Hi Helena, it's Vasha," she says.



 *Helena beams a dazzling smile that leaves Vasha's knees weak.  Without the veil on, Vasha finds herself completely entranced with Helena's beauty, unable to think of anything else as her mind becomes overwhelmed with thoughts and images of Helena...of perfection.  Helena quickly replaces her veil and lessens the effect to a manageable point.  She is still beaming a smile though.*

"Vasha--you came!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

"Of course I did," Vasha says. "I did make a promise, and your father even told me he'd let me come and see you again, though I don't think he thought of this soon," she giggles.

"Now, I promised you one of Vasha's Mystical Massages.  Of course, I usually use my hands and the spell for one of these, but that might not be... well... safe unless you're looking to share pleasure beyond that.  And if you like it, I can try to teach you the spell, or maybe we can see if I can teach someone else so you can get some kind of item made or something."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Of course I did," Vasha says. "I did make a promise, and your father even told me he'd let me come and see you again, though I don't think he thought of this soon," she giggles.
> 
> "Now, I promised you one of Vasha's Mystical Massages.  Of course, I usually use my hands and the spell for one of these, but that might not be... well... safe unless you're looking to share pleasure beyond that.  And if you like it, I can try to teach you the spell, or maybe we can see if I can teach someone else so you can get some kind of item made or something."



"Oh, I know, but I wasn't sure if you would actually come--I'm so happy."

"A Mystic Massage would be lovely...I'd rather not take you with my power, so let's just do it with the spell, if that's alright with you."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I see..." Claudia thinks about this, and sighs, "Yes...I guess in that way, no matter how I love you, I have failed you as a wife.  I can never be there for you when you need me--I wasn't there then...I'm so sorry, Tiberius...I had hoped...hoped that the distance between us couldn't touch our love...But, I'm not there--I'm not enough for you.  You think we shouldn't have married...if you want to divorce me, I can understand..."



Tiberius sighs and hugs her close, “You definitely haven’t failed me as a wife, and I lay no blame at your feet at all in this matter...I’ve failed you...by not being as strong as you’d hoped...or as strong I should have been. I certainly don’t want a divorce, Claudia, as my love for you hasn’t waned in the least. And I wasn’t saying we shouldn’t have married...as I wouldn’t trade a moment with you for anything...just that marrying while our duties take us to different parts of the Empire has been...far harder to endure, than I’d thought it would be. I see this as a wakeup call, for me to do better in the future...starting now, and continuing when I return to the Empire. Hopefully, Ammon’s suggestions will allow us to spend more time together in future, and then I can remain the faithful and devoted husband you deserve. Can you forgive me for straying, dear heart?” he asks, kissing her on the forehead.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I know, but I wasn't sure if you would actually come--I'm so happy."
> 
> "A Mystic Massage would be lovely...I'd rather not take you with my power, so let's just do it with the spell, if that's alright with you."



"That's fine Helena, what ever you want.  You probably should lay down though, but I can do it through your clothing, so there's nothing wrong with keeping it on."

Vasha also tries to employ the looking past tecnique that was suggested to her.  Once Helena lays down, she casts her spell and begins with a gentile shoulder massage.

"How's that feel?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That's fine Helena, what ever you want.  You probably should lay down though, but I can do it through your clothing, so there's nothing wrong with keeping it on."
> 
> Vasha also tries to employ the looking past tecnique that was suggested to her.  Once Helena lays down, she casts her spell and begins with a gentile shoulder massage.
> 
> "How's that feel?"



 (OOC: Looking past won't work if she wants to concentrate on Helena to have the hands do their thing--that sorta requires looking directly at her body to decide where to move them)

"It might not be safe for you, though.  I'd like the back massage with my back bare, but then you might be affected if you have to look..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

"Well, I'm willing to risk it," Vasha says.  "But we can try with it not bare first, maybe I can get used to it after a bit."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I'm willing to risk it," Vasha says.  "But we can try with it not bare first, maybe I can get used to it after a bit."



"You mean like if I hold really really still and you memorise where everything is?" Helena asks, then nods, "I'll try my best."

*She lies down with her belly down and her back facing up to receive the massage, clothes still on for the moment.  She holds as still as she can, muscles tense and rigid to aid her in this endeavour.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Tiberius sighs and hugs her close, “You definitely haven’t failed me as a wife, and I lay no blame at your feet at all in this matter...I’ve failed you...by not being as strong as you’d hoped...or as strong I should have been. I certainly don’t want a divorce, Claudia, as my love for you hasn’t waned in the least. And I wasn’t saying we shouldn’t have married...as I wouldn’t trade a moment with you for anything...just that marrying while our duties take us to different parts of the Empire has been...far harder to endure, than I’d thought it would be. I see this as a wakeup call, for me to do better in the future...starting now, and continuing when I return to the Empire. Hopefully, Ammon’s suggestions will allow us to spend more time together in future, and then I can remain the faithful and devoted husband you deserve. Can you forgive me for straying, dear heart?” he asks, kissing her on the forehead.



 *Claudia nods, mute for a short time, tears in her eyes, then she works up the will to speak, clearing a frog in her throat first.*

"Yes...I forgive you, Tiberius.  It's just...with all that, and then all these beautiful women here and Aspasia, all of them are so much more beautiful than I am...it makes me feel like a nobody, like an ugly thing, like some kind of troll.  But before, I could always boost my self-esteem by reminding myself I have you...and our love is ours and ours alone--no matter how beautiful the other woman might be, I never had to worry that you would be giving tender kisses and hugs to them, and so that made me feel wanted..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You mean like if I hold really really still and you memorise where everything is?" Helena asks, then nods, "I'll try my best."
> 
> *She lies down with her belly down and her back facing up to receive the massage, clothes still on for the moment.  She holds as still as she can, muscles tense and rigid to aid her in this endeavour.*



"No, silly, I ment your... effect.  Just relax, and let the hands do their work..." She says as she moves the hands over to work on her shoulders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "No, silly, I ment your... effect.  Just relax, and let the hands do their work..." She says as she moves the hands over to work on her shoulders.



"Trust me, if I disrobe, it won't help," Helena sighs, but she quickly lets the tension go and closes her eyes, ready to let Vasha's hands do their work.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Trust me, if I disrobe, it won't help," Helena sighs, but she quickly lets the tension go and closes her eyes, ready to let Vasha's hands do their work.



"Helena, I realy would love to bask in your beauty, I realy would.  But you are beautiful on the inside as well, and that is why I am here."  She works the shoulders, a bit deeper as Helena relaxes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Helena, I realy would love to bask in your beauty, I realy would.  But you are beautiful on the inside as well, and that is why I am here."  She works the shoulders, a bit deeper as Helena relaxes.



"Thank you Vasha...maybe we can try some time--you can tie yourself up first just in case," she sighs, but this time it might be in pleasure, as her shoulders slowly relax.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Thank you Vasha...maybe we can try some time--you can tie yourself up first just in case," she sighs, but this time it might be in pleasure, as her shoulders slowly relax.



"I don't know, would throwing myself at you be that bad?" Vasha asks.  "Or is it not accepted in Rowanai culture?"

Vasha moves up and down the spine gently carressing and massaging.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I don't know, would throwing myself at you be that bad?" Vasha asks.  "Or is it not accepted in Rowanai culture?"
> 
> Vasha moves up and down the spine gently carressing and massaging.



"No, it would make me terribly sad...to overpower your mind like that and make you do things not of your own accord...it seems too much like a rape to me.  I don't want that to happen unless I already know someone very well first and fall in love...and he loves me in return.  I know that can't really happen, but I guess I'm a hopeless romantic at heart.  Does that make me pathetic, Vasha?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, it would make me terribly sad...to overpower your mind like that and make you do things not of your own accord...it seems too much like a rape to me.  I don't want that to happen unless I already know someone very well first and fall in love...and he loves me in return.  I know that can't really happen, but I guess I'm a hopeless romantic at heart.  Does that make me pathetic, Vasha?"



Vasha smiles as she moves paralell up and down her spine, "No Helena, not at all.  I guess for a nymph it's different.  We love our Sisters, and show it for them physicly, sharing in pleasure.  It doesn't mean we love one Sister more, though some Sisters are closer than others, but it's the act of sharing love and pleasure that gives us happyness, knowing we made our Sister happy."

"So, in some way, I don't think it would be against my will.  I can't say for sure about it yet, having just met you and all.  But I think I'd be proud to be able to call you a Sister."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia nods, mute for a short time, tears in her eyes, then she works up the will to speak, clearing a frog in her throat first.*
> 
> "Yes...I forgive you, Tiberius.  It's just...with all that, and then all these beautiful women here and Aspasia, all of them are so much more beautiful than I am...it makes me feel like a nobody, like an ugly thing, like some kind of troll.  But before, I could always boost my self-esteem by reminding myself I have you...and our love is ours and ours alone--no matter how beautiful the other woman might be, I never had to worry that you would be giving tender kisses and hugs to them, and so that made me feel wanted..."



“Well, I guess you’re just going to have to take my word for this, dear heart, but they’re not more beautiful to me. _They_ don’t set my heart racing, _they_ don’t make me cheerful for no reason other than their presence, and _they_ don’t make me feel like the luckiest man alive..._you're_ the only one that does that, Claudia. You’re definitely not a nobody, nor an ugly thing like a troll, you’re beautiful, intelligent, and compassionate, and you have my love, heart and soul...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha smiles as she moves paralell up and down her spine, "No Helena, not at all.  I guess for a nymph it's different.  We love our Sisters, and show it for them physicly, sharing in pleasure.  It doesn't mean we love one Sister more, though some Sisters are closer than others, but it's the act of sharing love and pleasure that gives us happyness, knowing we made our Sister happy."
> 
> "So, in some way, I don't think it would be against my will.  I can't say for sure about it yet, having just met you and all.  But I think I'd be proud to be able to call you a Sister."[/sblock]



"That's a somewhat unusual philosophy...and interesting," Helena concedes, "But see, even if I was into women physically, which I'm not, at least not as much as men, I would want to wait until you did call me Sister before...do you know what I mean?  As you said, you've just met me, and you cannot yet name me Sister, and so...if you were overcome, to me it would be as a rape."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I guess you’re just going to have to take my word for this, dear heart, but they’re not more beautiful to me. _They_ don’t set my heart racing, _they_ don’t make me cheerful for no reason other than their presence, and _they_ don’t make me feel like the luckiest man alive..._you're_ the only one that does that, Claudia. You’re definitely not a nobody, nor an ugly thing like a troll, you’re beautiful, intelligent, and compassionate, and you have my love, heart and soul...”



"That's...that's what I thought before, but...I know they're prettier...as an artist and a student of aesthetics I can appreciate the difference.  What did you like most about Aspasia--what attracted her to you?  Was it the big doe eyes?  The ready smile?  That long soft hair?  The cleavage so casually bared, enticing you to peek, or to touch?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That's a somewhat unusual philosophy...and interesting," Helena concedes, "But see, even if I was into women physically, which I'm not, at least not as much as men, I would want to wait until you did call me Sister before...do you know what I mean?  As you said, you've just met me, and you cannot yet name me Sister, and so...if you were overcome, to me it would be as a rape."



Vasha nods understandingly.   "I understand.  And please, do not think that me not calling you Sister is a slight.  Realy, I was calling your Lynestra Sister earlier, I guess from the excitement of being close to seeing Ammon again.  We hadn't gotten off on the right foot before, and this seemed much better, but It was probably premature, and unfair to her.  But I hope to be that to her eventualy, for Ammon's sake.  And I like having lots of Sisters," Vasha admits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha nods understandingly.   "I understand.  And please, do not think that me not calling you Sister is a slight.  Realy, I was calling your Lynestra Sister earlier, I guess from the excitement of being close to seeing Ammon again.  We hadn't gotten off on the right foot before, and this seemed much better, but It was probably premature, and unfair to her.  But I hope to be that to her eventualy, for Ammon's sake.  And I like having lots of Sisters," Vasha admits.



"Well, I only have my one sister, and I think I make her sad sometimes...I'd be glad just to have two," Helena admits.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I only have my one sister, and I think I make her sad sometimes...I'd be glad just to have two," Helena admits.



Vasha smiles, "The more the merrier, right?"

"I have a few, though realy not too many.  Mother and Daddy only had me, so I don't have any related like you do. I have two on Arris, one is my Soul Sister.  She's realy a lot of fun and I'm sure will grow up into a wonderful woman.  I have Ammon, who is my Brother, though I'll admit having a Brother is rare.  I don't know a Nymph has has one actualy.  Then I have one on Eldiz, the Amaranthian Ambasidor, who helped pick me up after I left Arris.  And maybe you and Lynestra now."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha smiles, "The more the merrier, right?"
> 
> "I have a few, though realy not too many.  Mother and Daddy only had me, so I don't have any related like you do. I have two on Arris, one is my Soul Sister.  She's realy a lot of fun and I'm sure will grow up into a wonderful woman.  I have Ammon, who is my Brother, though I'll admit having a Brother is rare.  I don't know a Nymph has has one actualy.  Then I have one on Eldiz, the Amaranthian Ambasidor, who helped pick me up after I left Arris.  And maybe you and Lynestra now."



"Yeah, that's a lot.  More than I have brothers and sisters combined.  Though more Nymphs should try having brothers--they're very sweet and kind, yet strong.  I love my brothers so much.  I wish I wasn't such a burden to them though...like the time they had to attack a king when he kidnapped me..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That's...that's what I thought before, but...I know they're prettier...as an artist and a student of aesthetics I can appreciate the difference.  What did you like most about Aspasia--what attracted her to you?  Was it the big doe eyes?  The ready smile?  That long soft hair?  The cleavage so casually bared, enticing you to peek, or to touch?"



“I guess you’ve met her then or someone described her. Well, I’ll admit she’s pretty, but pretty is only skin deep...hmm, I’d have to say her compassionate nature, dear heart...she kind of reminded me of you.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I guess you’ve met her then or someone described her. Well, I’ll admit she’s pretty, but pretty is only skin deep...hmm, I’d have to say her compassionate nature, dear heart...she kind of reminded me of you.”



"She probably saved my life..." Claudia admits, as she nods slightly"Yes, I did meet her--otherwise I wouldn't have known to use that Junia 'Detect Infidelity' mumbo jumbo--for all that she took from me, she was quite honest and up front about it."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "She probably saved my life..." Claudia admits, as she nods slightly"Yes, I did meet her--otherwise I wouldn't have known to use that Junia 'Detect Infidelity' mumbo jumbo--for all that she took from me, she was quite honest and up front about it."



“Yes, I suppose I should have guessed, though I was just too happy to see you, to wonder too deeply about the Junia thing or how you knew...though I was planning to tell you regardless. So what did she say exactly?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, I suppose I should have guessed, though I was just too happy to see you, to wonder too deeply about the Junia thing or how you knew...though I was planning to tell you regardless. So what did she say exactly?”



"She said..." Claudia hesitates and sighs, "She said I should feel lucky to have such a wonderful husband who loved me so much.  She said that you hesitated longer than almost any man she had ever met, and that most men would have given in to her advances without hesitation...But somehow, that still didn't make me feel any better...I guess I'm just a sentimental fool..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "She said..." Claudia hesitates and sighs, "She said I should feel lucky to have such a wonderful husband who loved me so much.  She said that you hesitated longer than almost any man she had ever met, and that most men would have given in to her advances without hesitation...But somehow, that still didn't make me feel any better...I guess I'm just a sentimental fool..."



“No, I don’t think you’re a fool, dear heart, sentimental, yes, but not a fool, and I wouldn’t have you any other way. I just hope that you’ll think something worthwhile came out of this in the end, and I hope that eventually you’ll be able to trust me again, considering how I failed you,” Tiberius says, as he rests his head against Claudia’s.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “No, I don’t think you’re a fool, dear heart, sentimental, yes, but not a fool, and I wouldn’t have you any other way. I just hope that you’ll think something worthwhile came out of this in the end, and I hope that eventually you’ll be able to trust me again, considering how I failed you,” Tiberius says, as he rests his head against Claudia’s.



 *Claudia nods slightly.*

"You know...right now I just want to stop being your Junia--it makes me want to cry.  Instead, let's not dwell on that.  I'm not in the mood to be your Vynerys yet, though.  Why don't you tell me of your travels, sans Aspasia and the like please."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia nods slightly.*
> 
> "You know...right now I just want to stop being your Junia--it makes me want to cry.  Instead, let's not dwell on that.  I'm not in the mood to be your Vynerys yet, though.  Why don't you tell me of your travels, sans Aspasia and the like please."



“Of course, though there was no one else,” Tiberius says contritely. “Well, let’s see, I spent most of my time on Vanarca after leaving the Empire, so I had a good chance to look around, visit a few of the major cities, even attend some classes at their academies. Where would you like me to start?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course, though there was no one else,” Tiberius says contritely. “Well, let’s see, I spent most of my time on Vanarca after leaving the Empire, so I had a good chance to look around, visit a few of the major cities, even attend some classes at their academies. Where would you like me to start?”



 *Claudia's eyes open wide excitedly at the sound of academies.*

"Tell me _everything_!"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia's eyes open wide excitedly at the sound of academies.*
> 
> "Tell me _everything_!"



“How did I _know_ you were going to say that,” Tiberius chuckles. “Oh, I also picked up a few new spells while I was there, and something special for you...that I think you’ll find quite interesting. Would you like your gift now?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “How did I _know_ you were going to say that,” Tiberius chuckles. “Oh, I also picked up a few new spells while I was there, and something special for you...that I think you’ll find quite interesting. Would you like your gift now?”



"Ooo, new spells?  Sure, give it to me now--it's very thoughtful of you to get me a gift; maybe that will cheer me up!" Claudia replies, "Though I was on duty, so I couldn't buy anything for you in return..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ooo, new spells?  Sure, give it to me now--it's very thoughtful of you to get me a gift; maybe that will cheer me up!" Claudia replies, "Though I was on duty, so I couldn't buy anything for you in return..."



*Tiberius twists and places Claudia on the bed, before heading over to his chest of books and taking out the Altanian histories.*

“Yes, three new spells, two transmutations and an illusion, but first your gift,” he says, as he turns and starts back towards the bed with the matched set of books in hand. “You designed some suits for me though, didn’t you?” Tiberius says with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, three new spells, two transmutations and an illusion, but first your gift,” he says, as he turns and starts back towards the bed with the matched set of books in hand. “You designed some suits for me though, didn’t you?” Tiberius says with a smile.



"Yes, I did, but they aren't really a gift--it's just something I did during my spare time so our outfits would compliment each other and look cute together," Claudia admits, "Oh--what're in those?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, I did, but they aren't really a gift--it's just something I did during my spare time so our outfits would compliment each other and look cute together," Claudia admits, "Oh--what're in those?"



“These? Oh they’re just the Compleat History of Altania...nothing too important,” he says playfully, as he reaches the bed and sits next to Claudia.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “These? Oh they’re just the Compleat History of Altania...nothing too important,” he says playfully, as he reaches the bed and sits next to Claudia.



"Really?!" Claudia grabs one of the books to ascertain this assertion's validity, but she furrows her brow uncertainly, "Hmm...a thought occurred.  None of your three spells was Comprehend Languages, I take it?  I can't read Altanian, and now I have a set of great books in that language--you sure do know how to tease me, darling."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Really?!" Claudia grabs one of the books to ascertain this assertion's validity, but she furrows her brow uncertainly, "Hmm...a thought occurred.  None of your three spells was Comprehend Languages, I take it?  I can't read Altanian, and now I have a set of great books in that language--you sure do know how to tease me, darling."



“Sorry dear heart, I forgot you don’t read Altanian...I guess I just got so used to everyone reading it, that it didn’t even cross my mind when I picked them up. It’s okay though, as I do have _comprehend languages_ on my gear somewhere, though you’re right that it wasn’t one of the new spells...although they’re scribed on my gear too.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Sorry dear heart, I forgot you don’t read Altanian...I guess I just got so used to everyone reading it, that it didn’t even cross my mind when I picked them up. It’s okay though, as I do have _comprehend languages_ on my gear somewhere, though you’re right that it wasn’t one of the new spells...although they’re scribed on my gear too.”



"Well, then it's a good thing too--fortunately by now I'm completely familiar with your arcane signature and can just prepare spells straight off your spellrunes.  Of course, first I have to learn it.  _Then_ it's time to read about those enigmatic Altanians and their crazy impractical floating cities."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, then it's a good thing too--fortunately by now I'm completely familiar with your arcane signature and can just prepare spells straight off your spellrunes.  Of course, first I have to learn it.  _Then_ it's time to read about those enigmatic Altanians and their crazy impractical floating cities."



“So, did you want to do that now, and look through my new spells while we’re at it?” Tiberius asks, finding the pieces of his armour and weapons which have the spells in question.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “So, did you want to do that now, and look through my new spells while we’re at it?” Tiberius asks, finding the pieces of his armour and weapons which have the spells in question.



"Do we have time, dear?  I'd love to, but that will take a few hours.  We only have four, and we have to try on your clothes too, and maybe...do other things."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Do we have time, dear?  I'd love to, but that will take a few hours.  We only have four, and we have to try on your clothes too, and maybe...do other things."



“Hmm, no, I suppose not. Well, hopefully we’ll find time before you have to head back...though I can describe them quickly to whet your appetite. One enhances your eyesight, so you can see better in conditions of poor illumination, another transforms your hand into a fist of living stone, and the last creates a barrier of shadow that obscures vision and deters passage.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, no, I suppose not. Well, hopefully we’ll find time before you have to head back...though I can describe them quickly to whet your appetite. One enhances your eyesight, so you can see better in conditions of poor illumination, another transforms your hand into a fist of living stone, and the last creates a barrier of shadow that obscures vision and deters passage.”



"Hmm...interesting choices.  I can definitely see potential uses for those in a battle--can the hand grab things or just slam into them?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...interesting choices.  I can definitely see potential uses for those in a battle--can the hand grab things or just slam into them?"



“Your can strike, grapple, break, or crush things with your transformed hand, and it’s also stronger than normal.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Your can strike, grapple, break, or crush things with your transformed hand, and it’s also stronger than normal.”



"Hmm, well that sounds fun.  Making a bunch of those could probably help control a battlefield, I'd wager."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, well that sounds fun.  Making a bunch of those could probably help control a battlefield, I'd wager."



“Ah, I thought you'd misheard, it transforms your own hand, making it tougher and stronger.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Ah, I thought you'd misheard, it transforms your own hand, making it tougher and stronger.”



"Ah, that explains it--you had me on living stone.  Well, in that case it is far less useful, but still not bad.  The wall would probably be the best one for crowd control then."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, that explains it--you had me on living stone.  Well, in that case it is far less useful, but still not bad.  The wall would probably be the best one for crowd control then."



“Oh, I almost forgot, I do have another new spell, but it’s still on the scroll I bought from the Altanians...I haven’t tried to learn and scribe it yet, as the new spellrunes I’m studying to expand my abilities will only just fit on the surfaces I have left. I imagine that spell is more like what you were thinking of, as it brings forth an arm of earth from the ground to grab things, but only in soft surfaces like earth, mud, grass, or sand. I think there was a more advanced version too, which works in any natural surface, but it was for the moment outside my ability...though we could probably just extrapolate from the spell I did get to develop it.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mythweaver has no particular agenda during the break and will just relax in his room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Oh, I almost forgot, I do have another new spell, but it’s still on the scroll I bought from the Altanians...I haven’t tried to learn and scribe it yet, as the new spellrunes I’m studying to expand my abilities will only just fit on the surfaces I have left. I imagine that spell is more like what you were thinking of, as it brings forth an arm of earth from the ground to grab things, but only in soft surfaces like earth, mud, grass, or sand. I think there was a more advanced version too, which works in any natural surface, but it was for the moment outside my ability...though we could probably just extrapolate from the spell I did get to develop it.”



"Hmm, must have been a lucky guess," Claudia laughs.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yeah, that's a lot.  More than I have brothers and sisters combined.  Though more Nymphs should try having brothers--they're very sweet and kind, yet strong.  I love my brothers so much.  I wish I wasn't such a burden to them though...like the time they had to attack a king when he kidnapped me..."



"No wonder they're so worried about you being kidnapped," Vasha says.  "Not all men are that bad though.  Ammon for instance is very nice, though I'm sure you're aware of that.  There was a man I met on Arris when I was a slaver there who was sweet and caring... at least he was before..."

Meanwhile Vasha has moved to massaging Helena's neck and arms.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "No wonder they're so worried about you being kidnapped," Vasha says.  "Not all men are that bad though.  Ammon for instance is very nice, though I'm sure you're aware of that.  There was a man I met on Arris when I was a slaver there who was sweet and caring... at least he was before..."
> 
> Meanwhile Vasha has moved to massaging Helena's neck and arms.



"Yes, sadly--I was fairly young back then.  It would probably be even worse now--my effect is stronger than it was then."

"Before?  Never mind, it sounds like it may be a sad tale, so no need to dredge up bad memories," Helena decides, relaxing to the feeling of the mystical hands.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, sadly--I was fairly young back then.  It would probably be even worse now--my effect is stronger than it was then."
> 
> "Before?  Never mind, it sounds like it may be a sad tale, so no need to dredge up bad memories," Helena decides, relaxing to the feeling of the mystical hands.



"On Arris, I was a risk to others just by their being around me.  I convinced him to give one of his slaves a chance, and she turned me in, and they... did things to him," Vasha says, as she works the arms a bit more, including the hands.  "So, I guess I understand your predicament pretty well.  We have both been wanted for what we are, not who we are."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, must have been a lucky guess," Claudia laughs.



“I guess so,” Tiberius chuckles. “Well, I suppose I’d better tell you something about the academies first...since you looked most excited by those. Let’s see, I went to Avani, where I took a classes in Enchantement and Illusion, Erilan where I studied Transmutation, and Isyln where I went to a class on Creation magic. It was all very interesting, but far more theoretical and geared towards pure research, than the way we’re taught. I’d really like to go back there some day though with you, and see fully what they have to offer, as there are some interesting ideas they’re playing around with...though I’ll have to teach you Altanian first, dear heart.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "On Arris, I was a risk to others just by their being around me.  I convinced him to give one of his slaves a chance, and she turned me in, and they... did things to him," Vasha says, as she works the arms a bit more, including the hands.  "So, I guess I understand your predicament pretty well.  We have both been wanted for what we are, not who we are."



"Oh, I see..." Helena nods, although the movement is more like a languid stretch of the head based on how she's lying, "I'm so sorry, Vasha...I know how it feels when your love hurts somebody that you care about.  It feels terrible, like one of the worst things imaginable."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I guess so,” Tiberius chuckles. “Well, I suppose I’d better tell you something about the academies first...since you looked most excited by those. Let’s see, I went to Avani, where I took a classes in Enchantement and Illusion, Erilan where I studied Transmutation, and Isyln where I went to a class on Creation magic. It was all very interesting, but far more theoretical and geared towards pure research, than the way we’re taught. I’d really like to go back there some day though with you, and see fully what they have to offer, as there are some interesting ideas they’re playing around with...though I’ll have to teach you Altanian first, dear heart.”



 *Claudia laughs.*

"Yes, you and your iconoclastic language studies.  _I_, on the other hand, was a good little girl and learned the languages of the Empire, our people, and our enemies.  Still, the Altanians sound like quite the interesting people, if a bit foolish in their fancies.  But then, some would say the same of an artist like me, so I can empathise with them."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I see..." Helena nods, although the movement is more like a languid stretch of the head based on how she's lying, "I'm so sorry, Vasha...I know how it feels when your love hurts somebody that you care about.  It feels terrible, like one of the worst things imaginable."



"It makes it hard, but love is always worth it.  We can't give up just because we've had some awful experiences.  Love is one of the most wondeful emotions you can ever experience.  I nearly gave my life for love, and it was love that brought me back."

Vasha moves back up and down Helena's back again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It makes it hard, but love is always worth it.  We can't give up just because we've had some awful experiences.  Love is one of the most wondeful emotions you can ever experience.  I nearly gave my life for love, and it was love that brought me back."
> 
> Vasha moves back up and down Helena's back again.



"You did?  Wow, it sounds like you're braver than I am, like a hero in a story who sacrifices himself for his fair ladylove, but with the angels' blessing, her tears of love bring him back from the edge of death"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia laughs.*
> 
> "Yes, you and your iconoclastic language studies.  _I_, on the other hand, was a good little girl and learned the languages of the Empire, our people, and our enemies.  Still, the Altanians sound like quite the interesting people, if a bit foolish in their fancies.  But then, some would say the same of an artist like me, so I can empathise with them."



“Well, I learned three more languages, not associated with the Empire, on my journey,” Tiberius remarks, sticking his tongue out.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You did?  Wow, it sounds like you're braver than I am, like a hero in a story who sacrifices himself for his fair ladylove, but with the angels' blessing, her tears of love bring him back from the edge of death"



"You're too kind, but realy, it wasn't that brave, and I did it to help heal one heart as well as help another.  Realy, I'm not sure how well it worked, as I never saw him after the attempt before I was sent away."

Vasha moves down to the buttocks and thighs with her massage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I learned three more languages, not associated with the Empire, on my journey,” Tiberius remarks, sticking his tongue out.



"What can I say?  I guess you're a deviant...Hmm, does that mean I'm attracted to deviants?" Claudia laughs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "You're too kind, but realy, it wasn't that brave, and I did it to help heal one heart as well as help another.  Realy, I'm not sure how well it worked, as I never saw him after the attempt before I was sent away."
> 
> Vasha moves down to the buttocks and thighs with her massage.



"Oh, well that's not good, but I'm sure some day your story will have a happy ending!" Helena assures Vasha, sighing as the hands work out her tension.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, well that's not good, but I'm sure some day your story will have a happy ending!" Helena assures Vasha, sighing as the hands work out her tension.



"I'm sure yours will too Helena," Vasha says reasuringly.  "We both just need to keep up hope, right?"

Vasha works down the thighs to the calfs.

"How's this feeling?  Not to bad given no one's actualy touched you, is it?  It's nicer when I can use my hands as well, as It feels like there's several people at once working on you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I'm sure yours will too Helena," Vasha says reasuringly.  "We both just need to keep up hope, right?"
> 
> Vasha works down the thighs to the calfs.
> 
> "How's this feeling?  Not to bad given no one's actualy touched you, is it?  It's nicer when I can use my hands as well, as It feels like there's several people at once working on you."



"This feels nice--I had almost forgotten what it was like, although admittedly it wasn't exactly like this even when I was little, less massaging and more hugging and cuddling.  Still, I crave contact like this--it makes me feel warm and tingly and happy inside."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "What can I say?  I guess you're a deviant...Hmm, does that mean I'm attracted to deviants?" Claudia laughs.



“I hope not, as I prefer to think of myself as curious and eccentric,” Tiberius remarks, with a grimace, “seeing as deviant has so many distasteful connotations.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I hope not, as I prefer to think of myself as curious and eccentric,” Tiberius remarks, with a grimace, “seeing as deviant has so many distasteful connotations.”



"See, but eccentric makes you sound like a crazy old man, whereas deviant sounds more naughty...Still, I think Altanian could be an interesting language to learn, if only because I can't say no to a five-book volume of their complete history!" Claudia grins, "So, what are the Academies themselves like, the buildings and instructors and students?--like _the_ Academy?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "This feels nice--I had almost forgotten what it was like, although admittedly it wasn't exactly like this even when I was little, less massaging and more hugging and cuddling.  Still, I crave contact like this--it makes me feel warm and tingly and happy inside."



"It must be so tough to not have such contact.  I'd love to teach you this spell so you could teach others."

Vasha continues down the calfs and works on her feet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It must be so tough to not have such contact.  I'd love to teach you this spell so you could teach others."
> 
> Vasha continues down the calfs and works on her feet.



"Well, I've never really had any skill with magic...I don't think I could learn a spell, even if it was a wonderful spell like this that I'd really like to know...If you have the Gift, that makes you very special, Vasha.  Like the beautiful sorceresses in the stories."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I've never really had any skill with magic...I don't think I could learn a spell, even if it was a wonderful spell like this that I'd really like to know...If you have the Gift, that makes you very special, Vasha.  Like the beautiful sorceresses in the stories."



"I draw my magic from nature around me, but I coexist with it, and it with me.  Realy, it's not to hard, or at least it doesn't seem so to me.  Usually I just use it for massages like this, healing cuts and scrapes, making spring water for baths, or talking with Puddles."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I draw my magic from nature around me, but I coexist with it, and it with me.  Realy, it's not to hard, or at least it doesn't seem so to me.  Usually I just use it for massages like this, healing cuts and scrapes, making spring water for baths, or talking with Puddles."



"Oh, so you're more like a mystic druid who lives as one with nature and draws her spells from her connection.  In a way, that's sort of like a Rowaini witch, too, although I haven't seen you making any potions."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, so you're more like a mystic druid who lives as one with nature and draws her spells from her connection.  In a way, that's sort of like a Rowaini witch, too, although I haven't seen you making any potions."



"Nope, no potions, just Spring Water.  If you'd like, I can fill your Bath with spring water before I leave.  It's divine to feel the fresh water against your skin, though I'm not sure Orin appreciated it," she giggles.

Vasha works back up and down her legs and back softly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Nope, no potions, just Spring Water.  If you'd like, I can fill your Bath with spring water before I leave.  It's divine to feel the fresh water against your skin, though I'm not sure Orin appreciated it," she giggles.
> 
> Vasha works back up and down her legs and back softly.



"Have you ever felt the water from a natural healing hot springs?  They have one here that feeds up into the baths area.  It feels funny--there are lots of bubbles, and they tickle and stick to you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Have you ever felt the water from a natural healing hot springs?  They have one here that feeds up into the baths area.  It feels funny--there are lots of bubbles, and they tickle and stick to you."



"I've been to one on Eldiz, though I'm sure this one is spectacular as well.  Apparently they forwn upon going naked to it though.  That takes all the fun out of it.  The water against your skin is what gives you the true feeling of being one with nature.  Well, for me at least."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I've been to one on Eldiz, though I'm sure this one is spectacular as well.  Apparently they forwn upon going naked to it though.  That takes all the fun out of it.  The water against your skin is what gives you the true feeling of being one with nature.  Well, for me at least."



"The baths are split into male and female sections so that bathers can experience the soothing feeling without clothing obstructing them.  I even waited until I was sure nobody would come by and tried it myself--it was much better than when I wear a long bathing suit that covers up everything like I usually do."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The baths are split into male and female sections so that bathers can experience the soothing feeling without clothing obstructing them.  I even waited until I was sure nobody would come by and tried it myself--it was much better than when I wear a long bathing suit that covers up everything like I usually do."



"Well, my spring water doesn't fizz much, but it is natural spring water, so you can enjoy a nice bath in the privacy of your own room later, on me.  Ok?"

Vasha ends up at the shoulders again, work them tenderly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, my spring water doesn't fizz much, but it is natural spring water, so you can enjoy a nice bath in the privacy of your own room later, on me.  Ok?"
> 
> Vasha ends up at the shoulders again, work them tenderly.



"Okay," Helena nods, "When you have the time, of course.  I don't want to impose on you."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

"Oh, I can do it now if you want.  It takes but a moment.  I think we're winding down now anyway, and I realy should help El find something to wear to see Ammon."

Vasha says, a bit quieter, "Can I tell you a secret?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, I can do it now if you want.  It takes but a moment.  I think we're winding down now anyway, and I realy should help El find something to wear to see Ammon."
> 
> Vasha says, a bit quieter, "Can I tell you a secret?"



"A secret?  Of course.  I promise won't tell, and even if I wanted to, most people don't talk to me anyway."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "See, but eccentric makes you sound like a crazy old man, whereas deviant sounds more naughty...Still, I think Altanian could be an interesting language to learn, if only because I can't say no to a five-book volume of their complete history!" Claudia grins, "So, what are the Academies themselves like, the buildings and instructors and students?--like _the_ Academy?"



“Fine, I guess I’ll be a deviant then...wouldn’t want a pretty young thing like you, to be married to a crazy old man,” Tiberius chuckles. “That the Altanians also write a lot of magical treatises doesn’t hurt either. Hmm, well the buildings a quite unique architecturally, with many idiosyncrasies and varying colours...they seem to have been buit to suit the whims and needs of the moment, rather than to a structured plan. Each academy also seems to have a speciality, which is why I had to go to so many different ones. As for the instructors and students, well the instructors seem quite young, hardly older than the students...which seems to lead to quite a lot of fraternisation between the instructors and students...even going as far as intimate relationships. I couldn’t imagine that at the Academy!” Tiberius remarks with a grin. “Anyway, getting back to the students, they also seem to have a broader base of education, likely because they aren’t as driven towards a specific goal, as we are...though their minds tend to wander a bit, probably thinking of the next outlandish theory to pursue.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "A secret?  Of course.  I promise won't tell, and even if I wanted to, most people don't talk to me anyway."



"Well, one of the things one of my Sisters on Arris helped me with was a disguize.  I'm hoping I can suprise Ammon tonight."

Vasha finishes the massage, and changes her hair to the ruby red color, and quickly inserts her lenses.  "I have another dress to go with this to, but how do I look?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, one of the things one of my Sisters on Arris helped me with was a disguize.  I'm hoping I can suprise Ammon tonight."
> 
> Vasha finishes the massage, and changes her hair to the ruby red color, and quickly inserts her lenses.  "I have another dress to go with this to, but how do I look?"



"Wow, you look like a different person now, Vasha," Helena replies, appraising Vasha's new look, "I bet if you restyled your hair a bit and covered your ears, you'd look close enough to a Valsian that nobody would be ever to tell--you should definitely find a beautiful style for your hair tonight.  If you need any help, I can give you some suggestions, too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Fine, I guess I’ll be a deviant then...wouldn’t want a pretty young thing like you, to be married to a crazy old man,” Tiberius chuckles. “That the Altanians also write a lot of magical treatises doesn’t hurt either. Hmm, well the buildings a quite unique architecturally, with many idiosyncrasies and varying colours...they seem to have been buit to suit the whims and needs of the moment, rather than to a structured plan. Each academy also seems to have a speciality, which is why I had to go to so many different ones. As for the instructors and students, well the instructors seem quite young, hardly older than the students...which seems to lead to quite a lot of fraternisation between the instructors and students...even going as far as intimate relationships. I couldn’t imagine that at the Academy!” Tiberius remarks with a grin. “Anyway, getting back to the students, they also seem to have a broader base of education, likely because they aren’t as driven towards a specific goal, as we are...though their minds tend to wander a bit, probably thinking of the next outlandish theory to pursue.”



"Hmm, sounds like an unusual place.  The artist in me would have liked the chance to experience something like that, but the obstinant good-girl says that the Academy is the right way to learn, one way or the other."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Wow, you look like a different person now, Vasha," Helena replies, appraising Vasha's new look, "I bet if you restyled your hair a bit and covered your ears, you'd look close enough to a Valsian that nobody would be ever to tell--you should definitely find a beautiful style for your hair tonight.  If you need any help, I can give you some suggestions, too."



"Oh, that'd be lovely Helena," Vasha says excitedly.

Vasha will spend some time discussing hair styles and such, till she has to go.  She'll put her lenses away and turn her hair back before she leaves though, and make sure to fill Helena's tub with spring water.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, that'd be lovely Helena," Vasha says excitedly.
> 
> Vasha will spend some time discussing hair styles and such, till she has to go.  She'll put her lenses away and turn her hair back before she leaves though, and make sure to fill Helena's tub with spring water.



"It's my pleasure!  I'm just glad to have found a way to help repay you."

*Helena discusses hairstyles with Vasha for a while, and she insists on lending Vasha a set of combs, a brush, a few ribbons, a pretty hairpin of a butterfly, and a magic hair curler.*

*Eventually, she has to head over to help El get changed.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

"I don't think the butterfuly will work well in the Valsian disguise, but it will go great once it's over, Thank you Helena.  You truely are a Sister," She says with a smile.

---------------
*EL:*
*knock* "El, you there?  I have a dress you can try."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I don't think the butterfuly will work well in the Valsian disguise, but it will go great once it's over, Thank you Helena.  You truely are a Sister," She says with a smile.
> 
> ---------------
> *EL:*
> *knock* "El, you there?  I have a dress you can try."



 *Helena blushes.*

"Thank you Vasha.  And yes, you're right that you can't wear all of these at once, it's true.  They're just to help you style your hair for tonight but also for tomorrow in case you aren't in the Valsian look then.  It's nice to have a different hairstyle for the wedding ceremony itself, you know?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Helena blushes.*
> 
> "Thank you Vasha.  And yes, you're right that you can't wear all of these at once, it's true.  They're just to help you style your hair for tonight but also for tomorrow in case you aren't in the Valsian look then.  It's nice to have a different hairstyle for the wedding ceremony itself, you know?"



Vasha nods, "I'd hug you..."

Vasha casts her spell and gives Helena the closest thing to a warm hug she can with her spectral hands.  "You take care Sister, and let me know tomorow who I can teach the spell too who can help you with it later."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha nods, "I'd hug you..."
> 
> Vasha casts her spell and gives Helena the closest thing to a warm hug she can with her spectral hands.  "You take care Sister, and let me know tomorow who I can teach the spell too who can help you with it later."



"Sure thing, Vasha.  Unfortunately, the only one in my family who can cast that kind of magic is my sister, and she is going to be leaving us forever soon...I wish she would stay with me...but I'm glad that she found happiness."


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sure thing, Vasha.  Unfortunately, the only one in my family who can cast that kind of magic is my sister, and she is going to be leaving us forever soon...I wish she would stay with me...but I'm glad that she found happiness."



"Oh, well, that's good then.  I'm giving Ammon a scroll of it to learn as a wedding gift, and he can teach her, and she can surely come up with something for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, well, that's good then.  I'm giving Ammon a scroll of it to learn as a wedding gift, and he can teach her, and she can surely come up with something for you."



"Okay--see you soon, and thank you so much!"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, sounds like an unusual place.  The artist in me would have liked the chance to experience something like that, but the obstinant good-girl says that the Academy is the right way to learn, one way or the other."



“Oh, it gets more unusual yet, as they also seem to display magic for magic’s sake. In Erilan for example, they have a crystal fountain which lightly sprinkles various colours in a beautiful rainbow of liquid, a garden where it cycles through all four seasons in only four hours, an evershifting statue that changes into different animals, and of course then there’s the diamond lens, a small area where the earth in the bottom of the flying city has been dug away and replaced by translucent crystal, so you can see the earth passing below the city.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Oh, it gets more unusual yet, as they also seem to display magic for magic’s sake. In Erilan for example, they have a crystal fountain which lightly sprinkles various colours in a beautiful rainbow of liquid, a garden where it cycles through all four seasons in only four hours, an evershifting statue that changes into different animals, and of course then there’s the diamond lens, a small area where the earth in the bottom of the flying city has been dug away and replaced by translucent crystal, so you can see the earth passing below the city.”



"Hah!  And the scholars claim that _we_ are becoming decadent.  On the one hand, such profligate uses of magic seem utterly wasteful.  On the other, I've heard that everyone there down to the lowliest stablehand has magic...and I bet that fountain is beautiful..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hah!  And the scholars claim that _we_ are becoming decadent.  On the one hand, such profligate uses of magic seem utterly wasteful.  On the other, I've heard that everyone there down to the lowliest stablehand has magic...and I bet that fountain is beautiful..."



“Hmm, I noticed they used magic pretty much everywhere, so I believe you’re right that everyone there has magic. Oh, yes, the crystal fountain is quite beautiful, and I recall passing through a small park one evening, where fireflies of many different colours floated lazily through the air, brightening the place with a lovely glow. You know, it would be worthwhile going back, just to tour all the cities and see such sights with you, dear heart...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, I noticed they used magic pretty much everywhere, so I believe you’re right that everyone there has magic. Oh, yes, the crystal fountain is quite beautiful, and I recall passing through a small park one evening, where fireflies of many different colours floated lazily through the air, brightening the place with a lovely glow. You know, it would be worthwhile going back, just to tour all the cities and see such sights with you, dear heart...”



"They may not be at all practical, but I'll admit, they _do_ sound quite romantic, my love.  It would be a true joy to explore them with you."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> *EL:*
> *knock* "El, you there?  I have a dress you can try."




"Yeah I'm here sweetie" El purred joyously, revelling in being a woman with a mirror and make-up "Send it on over love"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "They may not be at all practical, but I'll admit, they _do_ sound quite romantic, my love.  It would be a true joy to explore them with you."



“Well, we’ll have to organise a trip there as soon as we can manage it,” Tiberius says with a grin, embracing Claudia. “Hmm, I hate to bring the mood down, but you said we’d talk about what happened to you too...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, we’ll have to organise a trip there as soon as we can manage it,” Tiberius says with a grin, embracing Claudia. “Hmm, I hate to bring the mood down, but you said we’d talk about what happened to you too...”



"Oh...well, I guess we can.  My entire contingent was killed by the enemy.  During a routine peacekeeping patrol, we were attacked and overwhelmed by a far larger number of Magryns.  They may be weak indeed compared to a seasoned Praetorian Centurion, but they had us outnumbered at least one hundred to one.  Still, we killed many of them before we all fell, and few Magryns survived to meet their fate at the blades of the smaller patrol that had arrived on the insistent word of a priestess who had a vision that they needed to go that way to prevent impending death.  Unfortunately, they delayed for too long before listening, and most of my companions were dead before they defeated the last Magryns and arrived.  Nonetheless, the priestess made her way through the dead unerringly to my side and saved my life.  None...none of the others made it..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh...well, I guess we can.  My entire contingent was killed by the enemy.  During a routine peacekeeping patrol, we were attacked and overwhelmed by a far larger number of Magryns.  They may be weak indeed compared to a seasoned Praetorian Centurion, but they had us outnumbered at least one hundred to one.  Still, we killed many of them before we all fell, and few Magryns survived to meet their fate at the blades of the smaller patrol that had arrived on the insistent word of a priestess who had a vision that they needed to go that way to prevent impending death.  Unfortunately, they delayed for too long before listening, and most of my companions were dead before they defeated the last Magryns and arrived.  Nonetheless, the priestess made her way through the dead unerringly to my side and saved my life.  None...none of the others made it..."



“Oh, dear heart, I’m so sorry...sometimes I’m just too curious for my own good,” Tiberius says ruefully, hugging Claudia to his chest and kissing the top of her head.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Oh, dear heart, I’m so sorry...sometimes I’m just too curious for my own good,” Tiberius says ruefully, hugging Claudia to his chest and kissing the top of her head.



"I was...horribly scarred and maimed.  But the priestess's magic managed to heal away the damage, and after a week of therapy to recover the strength in my arm that was almost torn away, I was...I was given all those honours, like I told you...it was like all the posthumous dignitas of my doom comrades, all their hopes and dreams, hung around my neck that day when they awarded me the ceremonial medal..." Claudia begins to cry in earnest.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Yeah I'm here sweetie" El purred joyously, revelling in being a woman with a mirror and make-up "Send it on over love"



"Well, you're a bit taller, but this dress might fit you because it's Shadowstuff," Vasha says.  "Carefull with it, my Soul Sister picked it out for me, so it means a lot to me."

Vasha produces a semi-transparent and tantalising dress, though it covers all the naughty bits well enough. The material is very light and ephemeral, feeling like it is almost not there at all.

"I have one I'm changing into, but I may need some help with my hair.  Mind if I change here?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I was...horribly scarred and maimed.  But the priestess's magic managed to heal away the damage, and after a week of therapy to recover the strength in my arm that was almost torn away, I was...I was given all those honours, like I told you...it was like all the posthumous dignitas of my doom comrades, all their hopes and dreams, hung around my neck that day when they awarded me the ceremonial medal..." Claudia begins to cry in earnest.



“Well, I’m glad you’re whole again physically, dear heart...but I guess it still feels like a great weight was laid on you, when they awarded you the medal. Just let it all out...” Tiberius says, stroking her hair soothingly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I’m glad you’re whole again physically, dear heart...but I guess it still feels like a great weight was laid on you, when they awarded you the medal. Just let it all out...” Tiberius says, stroking her hair soothingly.



 *Claudia cries softly, clinging against Tiberius as if her life depended on it, as if he were an anchor keeping her from fading away:*

"Oh, Tiberius...They're all gone.  All my classmates who became my fellow soldiers.  All my new friends I met there.  Everyone.  All I have left is you...never leave me, okay?  Promise?  No matter how far apart we may be in Wildspace, we'll never leave each other..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia cries softly, clinging against Tiberius as if her life depended on it, as if he were an anchor keeping her from fading away:*
> 
> "Oh, Tiberius...They're all gone.  All my classmates who became my fellow soldiers.  All my new friends I met there.  Everyone.  All I have left is you...never leave me, okay?  Promise?  No matter how far apart we may be in Wildspace, we'll never leave each other..."



*Tiberius enfolds Claudia in his arms as she clings to him, resting his head against hers.*

“Of course I’ll never leave you, dear heart, I promise...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Tiberius enfolds Claudia in his arms as she clings to him, resting his head against hers.*
> 
> “Of course I’ll never leave you, dear heart, I promise...”



"I love you Tiberius," she states simply, with quiet intensity.

*Though her face is still wet with tears, she brings her lips up to meet his in a long kiss, then breaks away, wiping away her tears.*

"They're gone, but I'll be strong for them.  Strong for you..."

*She kisses him again.*

"Now weren't we planning on doing something fun while we still had time?  I bet that will take our mind off these sad thoughts."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I love you Tiberius," she states simply, with quiet intensity.
> 
> *Though her face is still wet with tears, she brings her lips up to meet his in a long kiss, then breaks away, wiping away her tears.*
> 
> ...



“I love you too, Claudia,” he replies earnestly, his eyes meeting hers.

“Yes, we were...weren’t me. Hmm, would you like to start with a massage, or would you favour doing something more...naughty, my lady?”


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, you're a bit taller, but this dress might fit you because it's Shadowstuff," Vasha says.  "Carefull with it, my Soul Sister picked it out for me, so it means a lot to me."
> 
> Vasha produces a semi-transparent and tantalising dress, though it covers all the naughty bits well enough. The material is very light and ephemeral, feeling like it is almost not there at all.
> 
> "I have one I'm changing into, but I may need some help with my hair.  Mind if I change here?"



"Ohh that's beautiful" El says as she takes the dress "Of course you can, come in, come in"


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Ohh that's beautiful" El says as she takes the dress "Of course you can, come in, come in"



"Thank you," Vasha says as she enters, handing El the dress. "Like I said, not sure it would fit, and it's pretty revealing, but it might.  I don't think any of the others would."

Quickly she puts her things aside and sheds her dress in a swift motion.

"Hrm, let's see, here it is," She pulls out a dress that shimmers like a bejeweled ruby, sparkling and glittering with a warm light.  She pulls out matching shoes as well.

"Now, El, can I trust you not to tell Ammon it's me?  I'm gonna try to play a little joke on him."

"Oh, dear me, I almost forgot, please, try the dress on.  Let's see if it fits."


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*

*Flashback* 



			
				Aerope said:
			
		

> "That sounds quite beautiful, Ferris.  Tell me more," she rests her head against his chest and gazes up at him with starry eyes.




Ferris continued his tale, emphasizing the love of Circe and story of his parents meeting one another, “ . . . he a wounded champion, she a high priestess of the temple where he convalesced.  One would think that their love deepened there, but indeed that was not the case, nor were they angry or hateful toward one another, they were simply both doing according to their calling.  It was on a return trip to the Temple, my father checking on a wounded brother in arms, that  during a simple meal with the High Priestess . . . after the opening prayer over the meal that they both knew they were meant to be together.  Individually, of course, and both were certain that they were not worthy of being the One for each other . . . on a moonlight night, it was my mother who first confessed her love to my father.  She was stunned and grateful that he felt equally the same as she did.”

Ferris lightly caressed Aerope’s arm as he continued the tale, weaving stories and anecdotes as he did.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Flashback*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ohh, how romantic," Aerope purrs, as she brings her lips up to Ferris's cheek and gives him a gentle kiss, "Please, do go on.  I love the sound of your voice."


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*

"Just as I deeply enjoy the sound of your beautiful voice, mi'lady,"  Ferris replied, "though the simply company that I share with you will surely provide me memories that I will cherish through a lifetime. . . Certainly, mi'lady would honor me with a tale of her own, for I find that my interest in mi'lady is . . . quite strong."

If the beautiful Rowaini deferred, Ferris continued his tale for some time, with very little embellishment (okay a little bit) on the love that his parents shared and his place in all of this.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Just as I deeply enjoy the sound of your beautiful voice, mi'lady,"  Ferris replied, "though the simply company that I share with you will surely provide me memories that I will cherish through a lifetime. . . Certainly, mi'lady would honor me with a tale of her own, for I find that my interest in mi'lady is . . . quite strong."
> 
> If the beautiful Rowaini deferred, Ferris continued his tale for some time, with very little embellishment (okay a little bit) on the love that his parents shared and his place in all of this.



"Oh, I'm afraid that my life is terribly dull," Aerope admits, "If I had an interesting story, my darling Ferris, of course I would regale you with it.  Though hearing this beautiful tale of the love between your parents truly inspires me."


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

Aerope said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'm afraid that my life is terribly dull," Aerope admits, "If I had an interesting story, my darling Ferris, of course I would regale you with it.  Though hearing this beautiful tale of the love between your parents truly inspires me."




"How is this possible, one as beautiful and charming as yourself could lead such an existence that would have you refer to it as dull,"  Ferris asked with a raised eyebrow.  "Is there someone I can speak to on your behalf, perhaps to improve your lot in life.  I would gladly give myself over to such a task at once if it would have you happier."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "How is this possible, one as beautiful and charming as yourself could lead such an existence that would have you refer to it as dull,"  Ferris asked with a raised eyebrow.  "Is there someone I can speak to on your behalf, perhaps to improve your lot in life.  I would gladly give myself over to such a task at once if it would have you happier."



"I'm afraid there's nothing to be done for it right now but make the most of our time together and try to make sure we live in the moment and banish all dullness from our presence.  How does that sound?" she asks, whispering enticingly.


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

Aerope said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid there's nothing to be done for it right now but make the most of our time together and try to make sure we live in the moment and banish all dullness from our presence.  How does that sound?" she asks, whispering enticingly.




"From your lips, mi'lady, everything sounds wonderful," Ferris complimented.  "This . . . proposition sounds intriguing as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "From your lips, mi'lady, everything sounds wonderful," Ferris complimented.  "This . . . proposition sounds intriguing as well."



"Good, I'm glad," Aerope smiles, leaning over to kiss Ferris on the lips, "Mmm, your lips aren't half-bad either"


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*



			
				Aerope said:
			
		

> "Good, I'm glad," Aerope smiles, leaning over to kiss Ferris on the lips, "Mmm, your lips aren't half-bad either"




"I . . . should hope not, mi'lady.  Otherwise, years of training and determined devotions may have been wasted,"  Ferris replied, a bit startled by the kiss but staying cool about it.  "Your lips are exquisite . . . though I should be certain on my opinion, mi'lady." Ferris finished with a twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I . . . should hope not, mi'lady.  Otherwise, years of training and determined devotions may have been wasted,"  Ferris replied, a bit startled by the kiss but staying cool about it.  "Your lips are exquisite . . . though I should be certain on my opinion, mi'lady." Ferris finished with a twinkle in his eye.



"Well, there's only one way to be certain--you'll have to get a second opinion," she replies with a mischievous grin as she leans in for another kiss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I love you too, Claudia,” he replies earnestly, his eyes meeting hers.
> 
> “Yes, we were...weren’t me. Hmm, would you like to start with a massage, or would you favour doing something more...naughty, my lady?”



"A massage is good--we don't have all too much time to be back to looking our best soon, after all.  And I should take a bath in between, and fix my hair, and try on one of your new outfits, and...let's not get into that mode right now," Claudia laughs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2006)

Mythweaver finishes changing and washes his face before heading back out of his room. If he sees anyone around he will ask to be escorted back to the reception. If there is no one there, he'll head back himself.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "A massage is good--we don't have all too much time to be back to looking our best soon, after all.  And I should take a bath in between, and fix my hair, and try on one of your new outfits, and...let's not get into that mode right now," Claudia laughs.



“Mmm, a bath with you, sounds most inviting too, dear heart. Now, if my lady would like to disrobe, I can begin her massage,” Tiberius says with a wink as he unfastens her cloak, before going to get his massage lotions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Mmm, a bath with you, sounds most inviting too, dear heart. Now, if my lady would like to disrobe, I can begin her massage,” Tiberius says with a wink as he unfastens her cloak, before going to get his massage lotions.



"Why certainly, my lord," Claudia replies obligingly, unfastening and then slipping off her clothes and then slowly removing her undergarments coyly, "I'm ready, my love."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Why certainly, my lord," Claudia replies obligingly, unfastening and then slipping off her clothes and then slowly removing her undergarments coyly, "I'm ready, my love."



“Mmm, just as lovely as I remember,” Tiberius says, as he watches Claudia remove the last of her clothing. Removing his own shirt as he steps up behind her, he kisses her neck and says, “Lie down my dear, face down first I think...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Claudia nods.*

"I live only to please my lord," she teases as she follows his instructions, letting loose a small sigh as she languidly lies down with her face and belly down.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Mythweaver finishes changing and washes his face before heading back out of his room. If he sees anyone around he will ask to be escorted back to the reception. If there is no one there, he'll head back himself.



 *Mythweaver finds the room easily enough--his memory for details is excellent--but nobody seems to be there any more.  They all left for various other places.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia nods.*
> 
> "I live only to please my lord," she teases as she follows his instructions, letting loose a small sigh as she languidly lies down with her face and belly down.



“And I hope to please my lady, for such devotion.”

*Applying a little of the scented oil to his hands, Tiberius begins a slow sensuous massage, his strong hands stroking and kneading Claudia’s body softly...making good use of the additional skills Aspasia taught him. Starting with her shoulders, he moves slowly down her back...planting fleeting kisses occasionally as he progresses.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “And I hope to please my lady, for such devotion.”
> 
> *Applying a little of the scented oil to his hands, Tiberius begins a slow sensuous massage, his strong hands stroking and kneading Claudia’s body softly...making good use of the additional skills Aspasia taught him. Starting with her shoulders, he moves slowly down her back...planting fleeting kisses occasionally as he progresses.*



"Mmm...this stuff...not quite the same, but it sort of smells like...Aspasia.  Shop at the same place, love?" Claudia teases, in between cooing softly with pleasure.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mmm...this stuff...not quite the same, but it sort of smells like...Aspasia.  Shop at the same place, love?" Claudia teases, in between cooing softly with pleasure.



“Well, actually, she did tell me where to buy them...” Tiberius repiles softly between kisses, as he continues slowly down her back and onto her bottom.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, actually, she did tell me where to buy them...” Tiberius repiles softly between kisses, as he continues slowly down her back and onto her buttocks.



"Case closed.  Of course, if I was that Vasha, I'd probably ask if you shopped at the same store a few more times, just to make sure," she laughs, "That wasn't very nice of me...ah well--you _know_ it was funny back with the staff when they kept telling her."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Case closed.  Of course, if I was that Vasha, I'd probably ask if you shopped at the same store a few more times, just to make sure," she laughs, "That wasn't very nice of me...ah well--you _know_ it was funny back with the staff when they kept telling her."



“It was a _little_ unkind, dear heart, but you’re right it was funny...” Tiberius chuckles, as he moves to her thighs after spending some time on her bottom.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “It was a _little_ unkind, dear heart, but you’re right it was funny...” Tiberius chuckles, as he moves to her thighs after spending some time on her bottom.



"Hmm...ahh...that's feels nice..." Claudia exults in the massage, "Maybe I should do a portrait for Vasha.  I get the feeling she doesn't like me, and it could help us get on a better foot, I suppose."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...ahh...that's feels nice..." Claudia exults in the massage, "Maybe I should do a portrait for Vasha.  I get the feeling she doesn't like me, and it could help us get on a better foot, I suppose."



“Well, she probably feels a little challenged by your intellect, beloved,” Tiberius says, as he moves to her calves and feet, “but I think she’d appreciate the gesture...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, she probably feels a little challenged by your intellect, beloved,” Tiberius says, as he moves to her calves and feet, “but I think she’d appreciate the gesture...”



"Actually, I almost felt the opposite--as if she completely didn't care about anything intellectual, just her feelings and pleasures.  Still, you know what they say about first impressions and all that."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Actually, I almost felt the opposite--as if she completely didn't care about anything intellectual, just her feelings and pleasures.  Still, you know what they say about first impressions and all that."



“Well, I phrased it as a compliment to you, dear heart, but that’s what I meant...that she didn’t appreciate your intellectual curiosity,” Tiberius chuckles, kissing her feet. “Well, time for you to roll over I think...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

"Mmm...good.  I want to be able to gaze into your eyes, my love," Claudia sighs lovingly, an adorable little smile on her face as she rolls over onto her back.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, I suppose I _can_ just work by touch,” Tiberius says with a grin, gazing into Claudia’s eyes as he begins to sensuously massage her feet and calves once again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

"Good...let's see how well you know where everything is by heart, shall we?  If you score too low, I shall have to think that you're thinking of some other woman," Claudia chuckles.

*As Tiberius looks into her eyes, he sees a medley of emotion playing there, love for her husband foremost among them and clear, though other enigmatic emotions play beneath the surface as well.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

Aerope said:
			
		

> "Well, there's only one way to be certain--you'll have to get a second opinion," she replies with a mischievous grin as she leans in for another kiss.




"Ah, the hardships I am required to endure,"  Ferris teased, eagerly accepting the kiss.  He started to lengthen the kiss's duration, but after a moment realized that they were still in a reception and it would be unseemly to push those bounds.  He grinned, almost surprised that Aerope was his world at the moment.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Good...let's see how well you know where everything is by heart, shall we?  If you score too low, I shall have to think that you're thinking of some other woman," Claudia chuckles.
> 
> *As Tiberius looks into her eyes, he sees a medley of emotion playing there, love for her husband foremost among them and clear, though other enigmatic emotions play beneath the surface as well.*



“Well, let’s see, you should have a little scar just here,” Tiberius says gazing into her eyes with love, as he takes his left hand from her calf and touches a spot just below her right knee. Tracing the wound for a few seconds, before resuming the massage, and moving slowly and sensuously to her thighs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2006)

Mythweaver looks around for some sort of servant or valet and asks if there is a sitting room, perhaps one with a small library, that guests could access.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Ah, the hardships I am required to endure,"  Ferris teased, eagerly accepting the kiss.  He started to lengthen the kiss's duration, but after a moment realized that they were still in a reception and it would be unseemly to push those bounds.  He grinned, almost surprised that Aerope was his world at the moment.



"Hopefully your second opinion confirmed your theory," Aerope grins, "Now why don't you tell me more about your home?  What was it like growing up?  Did you have any brothers and sisters?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, let’s see, you should have a little scar just here,” Tiberius says gazing into her eyes with love, as he takes his left hand from her calf and touches a spot just below her right knee. Tracing the wound for a few seconds, before resuming the massage, and moving slowly and sensuously to her thighs.



"That's right.  You remember well.  You know, you're in a real trap when a naked woman asks you to look her in the eyes.  If you don't, I can say you don't respect me as a person.  If you do, I can say you don't find me beautiful or else you would be tempted by my beauty to look down.  You'll never know which one was the right choice, until it's too late," her eyes sparkle mischievously.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Mythweaver looks around for some sort of servant or valet and asks if there is a sitting room, perhaps one with a small library, that guests could access.



 *A servant directs him to a small study, which has a selection of romances, histories, tragic tales of loss, and comedies.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2006)

Preferring histories, Mythweaver pulls open a book and starts reading.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That's right.  You remember well.  You know, you're in a real trap when a naked woman asks you to look her in the eyes.  If you don't, I can say you don't respect me as a person.  If you do, I can say you don't find me beautiful or else you would be tempted by my beauty to look down.  You'll never know which one was the right choice, until it's too late," her eyes sparkle mischievously.



“That _does_ sound a little tricky,” Tiberius chuckles, as he lets his eyes wander her naked form, before he gazes into her eyes once again, grinning. “Mmm, guess I couldn’t resist the temptation any longer...” he says, as his hands linger sensually at the tops of her thighs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “That _does_ sound a little a little tricky,” Tiberius chuckles, as he lets his eyes wander her naked form, before he gazes into her eyes once again, grinning. “Mmm, guess I couldn’t resist the temptation any longer...” he says, as his hands linger sensually at the tops of her thighs.



"I am just eye candy to you?" Claudia cries in what is probably mock-outrage, "You don't respect me as a woman if you can't even look me in the eyes!"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I am just eye candy to you?" Claudia cries in what is probably mock-outrage, "You don't respect me as a woman if you can't even look me in the eyes!"



“I suppose I asked for that, but what can I say...I wanted to gaze on the beautiful woman I married, at least once,” Tiberius chuckles, his eyes glinting playfully as he looks into hers. “I also didn’t forget where you’re ticklish!” he says playfully, as his hands move higher and begin to tickle her sides...abandoning the massage for the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I suppose I asked for that, but what can I say...I wanted to gaze on the beautiful woman I married, at least once,” Tiberius chuckles, his eyes glinting playfully as he looks into hers. “I also didn’t forget where you’re ticklish!” he says playfully, as his hands move higher and begin to tickle her sides...abandoning the massage for the moment.



"No fair!" Claudia shouts out in between peals of laughter.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No fair!" Claudia shouts out in between peals of laughter.



“Oh, I think it’s very fair...since I’m _apparently_ not allowed to look at my lovely wife,” Tiberius laughs, as he changes the tickling back to a sensual massage which moves slowly towards her chest and shoulders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Oh, I think it’s very fair...since I’m _apparently_ not allowed to look at my lovely wife,” Tiberius laughs, as he changes the tickling back to a sensual massage which moves slowly towards her chest and shoulders.



"See but normally you can look at me.  It's just when I want to gaze into your eyes and talk to you as a person, you should have the restraint to treat me as a person too--or am I just a hunk of meat to you?" Claudia asks, perhaps a bit wryly.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "See but normally you can look at me.  It's just when I want to gaze into your eyes and talk to you as a person, you should have the restraint to treat me as a person too--or am I just a hunk of meat to you?" Claudia asks, perhaps a bit wryly.



“Of course you’re not, dear heart, I was just being playful...after you warned of the trap I was in,” Tiberius replies with a smile, his eyes still locked lovingly with hers. “Though I did find the view most enjoyable and stirring...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course you’re not, dear heart, I was just being playful...after you warned of the trap I was in,” Tiberius replies with a smile, his eyes still locked lovingly with hers. “Though I did find the view most enjoyable and stirring...”



"Good," Claudia laughs, "Because you picked the correct way out of the trap--I knew you would, since we have such a strong rapport...I just haven't been feeling pretty today, and I wanted to be reminded that you find me beautiful..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Good," Claudia laughs, "Because you picked the correct way out of the trap--I knew you would, since we have such a strong rapport...I just haven't been feeling pretty today, and I wanted to be reminded that you find me beautiful..."



“Of course I find you beautiful, dear heart,” he says, as he concludes the massage and plants a kiss in her cleavage. “I just wish we had more time, so I could show you properly how very beautiful I think you are, both in body _and_ mind,” Tiberius says, placing his naked torso lightly against hers, as he kisses her passionately on the lips.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course I find you beautiful, dear heart,” he says, as he concludes the massage and plants a kiss in her cleavage. “I just wish we had more time, so I could show you properly how very beautiful I think you are, both in body _and_ mind,” Tiberius says, placing his naked torso lightly against hers, as he kisses her passionately on the lips.



"Mmm..." Claudia moans in both pleasure and protest, "No fair!  Now my heart is all a flutter, and you know we don't have time..." despite her words, she hugs Tiberius close and gives him an equally deep kiss on the lips in return.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mmm..." Claudia moans in both pleasure and protest, "No fair!  Now my heart is all a flutter, and you know we don't have time..." despite her words, she hugs Tiberius close and gives him an equally deep kiss on the lips in return.



“Mmm...that’s better,” Tiberius chuckles, sliding his arms around Claudia. “Well, we’ll have to stop then...” he says kissing her quickly several times.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Mmm...that’s better,” Tiberius chuckles, sliding his arms around Claudia. “Well, we’ll have to stop then...” he says kissing her quickly several times.



"Yes, we definitely will," she replies, kissing him back and continuing to hold him close.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, we definitely will," she replies, kissing him back and continuing to hold him close.



“Though not for a few more minutes,” he declares, holding her softly again his chest and looking deep into her eyes, as he kisses her tenderly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*They continue kissing and cuddling for a while, Claudia not wanting to let go, despite her comments to the contrary.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Thank you," Vasha says as she enters, handing El the dress. "Like I said, not sure it would fit, and it's pretty revealing, but it might.  I don't think any of the others would."
> 
> Quickly she puts her things aside and sheds her dress in a swift motion.
> 
> ...




"You have a fantastic tailor Vasha, you'll have to give me his name and address" El says as she shimmies into the revealing dress "Mum's the word Vasha, I'll let you have your fun. But please, let me know what you plan won't you?" she says with a giggle "I do so like a good prank"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "You have a fantastic tailor Vasha, you'll have to give me his name and address" El says as she shimmies into the revealing dress "Mum's the word Vasha, I'll let you have your fun. But please, let me know what you plan won't you?" she says with a giggle "I do so like a good prank"



 (OOC: Uhhh, Elmurien is waaay too tall compared to Vasha, so I'm afraid it doesn't fit )


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 24, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Uhhh, Elmurien is waaay too tall compared to Vasha, so I'm afraid it doesn't fit )



Turning to Vasha once she is in the dress El asks "Vasha. Does this show too much of my legs? I mean, I know it was supposed to be worn long but you're a little shorter than me so I've tucked it up here, and used some hair pins over here, and well now it's a mini-dress" she beams "What do you think?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "You have a fantastic tailor Vasha, you'll have to give me his name and address" El says as she shimmies into the revealing dress "Mum's the word Vasha, I'll let you have your fun. But please, let me know what you plan won't you?" she says with a giggle "I do so like a good prank"



Vasha watches as El struggles to fit, but can't seem to bring it up all the way.  "I don't think they'd like you wearing it like that," Vasha giggles as the top doesn't quite come over El's breasts, displaying them a bit lewdly.

"Oh, and you'll see," she says with a smirk.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Turning to Vasha once she is in the dress El asks "Vasha. Does this show too much of my legs? I mean, I know it was supposed to be worn long but you're a little shorter than me so I've tucked it up here, and used some hair pins over here, and well now it's a mini-dress" she beams "What do you think?"



Vasha looks again, "I wouldn't mind, but I think it's a bit too revealing."

Between looks, Vasha's hair went from a brilliant blond to a ruby red.  You see her slide something in her eyes, and suddently they match her hair, making her look almost completely Valsian.

"Here, maybe we can make some simple changes in your dress?  Helena gave me a few things that may help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: Using it as a mini-dress will work--fortunately, the dress is very clingy, so the fact that Elmurien is anorexic-thin won't also be a problem   BTW, aTfL turn for you again, Bront.  Now we won't need to edit any more )


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

"Hrm, maybe..." Vasha pulls, tugs, tucks, and pins a few things, acting rather normal about some rather personal contact, before she stands back, "There, that fits.  You look stunning, though you probably should do you hair to match."

OOC: and yes, Vasha is still Naked


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *They continue kissing and cuddling for a while, Claudia not wanting to let go, despite her comments to the contrary.*



“Mmm, sadly, I think we need to prepare now, dear heart,” Tiberius says after a final lengthy kiss. “So shall we go bathe, my lady, before I try on my new clothes, and we dress for the event to come?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Mmm, sadly, I think we need to prepare now, dear heart,” Tiberius says after a final lengthy kiss. “So shall we go bathe, my lady, before I try on my new clothes, and we dress for the event to come?”



"Why yes, my lord.  That sounds just grand.  We should ask a servant where to find the baths, first.  Let me put my clothes back on and fix my hair."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Why yes, my lord.  That sounds just grand.  We should ask a servant where to find the baths, first.  Let me put my clothes back on and fix my hair."



“Of course, my lady, when you’re prepared, we’ll go find a servant to direct us. Hmm, I wonder wher the lady-in-waiting got to with the drinks...perhaps she left them outside,” Tiberius says, collecting his shirt and slipping it on, before going to look outside as Claudia dresses.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course, my lady, when you’re prepared, we’ll go find a servant to direct us. Hmm, I wonder wher the lady-in-waiting got to with the drinks...perhaps she left them outside,” Tiberius says, going to look outside as Claudia dresses.



 *Tiberius finds the drinks are indeed set on a little stand in the hallway outside their room.  Apparently she had decided it prudent not to interrupt.*

*After a while, Claudia finishes freshening up and is ready to go out to find the baths.*

"Shall we go, my love?  Hmm...I wonder if the baths are gender segregated like back on Gyaros?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Hrm, maybe..." Vasha pulls, tugs, tucks, and pins a few things, acting rather normal about some rather personal contact, before she stands back, "There, that fits.  You look stunning, though you probably should do you hair to match."



"Thank you Vasha, now do be a dear and pass me that hair brush won't you? Thank you. I don't know where I'd be without you here to help me"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Tiberius finds the drinks are indeed set on a little stand in the hallway outside their room.  Apparently she had decided it prudent not to interrupt.*
> 
> *After a while, Claudia finishes freshening up and is ready to go out to find the baths.*
> 
> "Shall we go, my love?  Hmm...I wonder if the baths are gender segregated like back on Gyaros?"



“Seems she did come back after all, but was kind enough not to interrupt,” Tiberius says with a grin, as he brings in the tray.

“I believe Lynestra said something about the larger baths being gender segregated, but I also recall there being mention of more private baths where a couple could enjoy the bath together. I guess we’ll find out for sure when we get there though,” he says, putting his arm around her lower back as they head out.

Once they find a servant, Tiberius asks, “Could you possibly direct us to the baths?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*The servant nods and directs them to the baths, a large area where a marble bathhouse has been built surrounding a natural hot springs to create several separate areas.  The bath staff give Claudia and Tiberius each a large soft white towel and direct them to a private bath, where hot spring water comes up from beneath in playful bubbles.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Thank you Vasha, now do be a dear and pass me that hair brush won't you? Thank you. I don't know where I'd be without you here to help me"



Vasha smiles and passes El the brush, while she explains her plan.  "You see, my Sister helped me pass for a Valsian while I was on Arris to protect me.  I learned to do this after I Ammon had left, so I figured I'd suprise him by attending like this and pretending to be hunting myself," Vasha giggles.  "Helena gave me a few suggestions on how to wear my hair, though I might need an extra hand or two."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The servant nods and directs them to the baths, a large area where a marble bathhouse has been built surrounding a natural hot springs to create several separate areas.  The bath staff give Claudia and Tiberius each a large soft white towel and direct them to a private bath, where hot spring water comes up from beneath in playful bubbles.*



“Well, this is nice, and a natural hot spring too...shall we slip in and enjoy the water, my lady?” Tiberius asks with a grin, as he takes her towel, before placing both within reach of the bath.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, this is nice, and a natural hot spring too...shall we slip in and enjoy the water, my lady?” Tiberius asks with a grin, as he takes her towel, before placing both within reach of the bath.



"Yes, my lord.  That would be most pleasant," Claudia agrees, disrobing and stepping into the warm bubbling water, sighing at the soothing feeling, as tiny tickly bubbles begin to cling to her bare skin and direct Tiberius's attention to the natural beauty of the location and the curves of the woman he loves so dearly.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, my lord.  That would be most pleasant," Claudia agrees, disrobing and stepping into the warm bubbling water, sighing at the soothing feeling, as tiny tickly bubbles begin to cling to her bare skin and direct Tiberius's attention to the natural beauty of the location and the curves of the woman he loves so dearly.



*After watching Claudia enter the bath, Tiberius quickly disrobes and follows his lovely wife...sighing in pleasure as he slides into the soothing water beside her.*

“I must say, these bubbles highlight your form rather pleasingly, dear heart...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

"And they feel so nice on the skin too, don't you think," Claudia adds, nodding in agreement, "Oooh, it feels like between your massage and this spa, I'm working out knots that have been there so long I almost didn't remember they were there...so with them gone, suddenly my whole body feels light, loose, and free..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Oh, yes, they’re rather lively on the skin aren’t they, very agreeable,” Tiberius agrees, smiling as he traces a line down her arm, “Mmm, I’m glad to hear you’re feeling rejuvenated too, and that my massage had something to do with it...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Oh, yes, they’re rather lively on the skin aren’t they, very agreeable,” Tiberius agrees, smiling as he traces a line down her arm, “Mmm, I’m glad to hear you’re feeling rejuvenated too, and that my massage had something to do with it...”



 *Tiberius's questing finger traces a line across her skin, and the bubbles part to create a visible area free from bubbles where the line is drawn.*

"Well, of course it did, my love.  Even if you had been completely clumsy, just the gesture of learning to massage just for me is enough to fill me with joy.  I love you so much, Tiberius," she leans in to give him a kiss.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Tiberius's questing finger traces a line across her skin, and the bubbles part to create a visible area free from bubbles where the line is drawn.*
> 
> "Well, of course it did, my love.  Even if you had been completely clumsy, just the gesture of learning to massage just for me is enough to fill me with joy.  I love you so much, Tiberius," she leans in to give him a kiss.



“You know just what to say...I love you too, Claudia, more than words can express,” he says, leaning in to complete the kiss, his fingers lightly trailing against her side, after leaving her arm.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “You know just what to say...I love you too, Claudia, more than words can express,” he says, leaning in to complete the kiss, his fingers lightly trailing against her side, after leaving her arm.



 Claudia nestles up against him, whispering, "Oh Tiberius, I wish we could be together like this forever instead of for such fleeting glimpses...it feels as if I live more in one day with you than one year when we are apart..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Claudia nestles up against him, whispering, "Oh Tiberius, I wish we could be together like this forever instead of for such fleeting glimpses...it feels as if I live more in one day with you than one year when we are apart..."



Sliding an arm behind Claudia to hold her close, he whispers, “As do I, dear heart, but unless we flee the Empire, which wouldn’t be proper, we will have to endure...though if we can organise our service a little better, it may not be so far between glimpses or so fleeting...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sliding an arm behind Claudia to hold her close, he whispers, “As do I, dear heart, but unless we flee the Empire, which wouldn’t be proper, we will have to endure...though if we can organise our service a little better, it may not be so far between glimpses or so fleeting...”



"Flee the Empire?  Never, my love.  I don't care for myself, but I would die before I let myself and my 'womanly wiles' become the cause of such a blow to my husband's dignitas...I know how much your honour means to you, and so I have vowed to be a shining example so that you can always be full of pride when you call me your wife...for truly, the personal bond of the intimate lover is but one of the many intricate facets of the bonds of marriage, and I want our love and our marriage to be perfect for you in every facet."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Flee the Empire?  Never, my love.  I don't care for myself, but I would die before I let myself and my 'womanly wiles' become the cause of such a blow to my husband's dignitas...I know how much your honour means to you, and so I have vowed to be a shining example so that you can always be full of pride when you call me your wife...for truly, the personal bond of the intimate lover is but one of the many intricate facets of the bonds of marriage, and I want our love and our marriage to be perfect for you in every facet."



“Just the answer I expected, dear heart, though you needn’t have any concern about my dignitas over that, as I’d never avoid my duty to the Empire...you know my innate sense of honour wouldn’t allow it. Though it’s nice to imagine, even for a second, a time when we both have the freedom to each truly enjoy the others company. As for being proud to call you my wife, that will always be the case whatever happens...though you should expect the same perfection for yourself in our love and our marriage, as I want both to fulfil your desires as well as my own...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Just the answer I expected, dear heart, though you needn’t have any concern about my dignitas over that, as I’d never avoid my duty to the Empire...you know my innate sense of honour wouldn’t allow it. Though it’s nice to imagine, even for a second, a time when we both have the freedom to each truly enjoy the others company. As for being proud to call you my wife, that will always be the case whatever happens...though you should expect the same perfection for yourself in our love and our marriage, as I want both to fulfil your desires as well as my own...”



"Yes...that freedom must be simply divine!  I wonder if that is what it is like to be an Archon?" Claudia ponders, "I don't need perfection, my love--I only need you, with all your endearing foibles.  However, if you _do_ want to come closer to perfection, then please no more sleeping with other women."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes...that freedom must be simply divine!  I wonder if that is what it is like to be an Archon?" Claudia ponders, "I don't need perfection, my love--I only need you, with all your endearing foibles.  However, if you _do_ want to come closer to perfection, then please no more sleeping with other women."



“And I only need the same from you, dear heart,” Tiberius replies, smiling tenderly at Claudia, “As for the Archons...hmm, I don’t know...I suppose it depends on how dedicated they are to making sure everything works as it should, within the Empire...they could have even less time to do as they please than we do...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

"But I _do_ expect more of myself, and hold my role as wife to a higher standard," Claudia insists, though her lips twitch slightly at something, perhaps the way he had steered the conversation, though it isn't clear, "I know it isn't fair, but it is going to take at least a few generations of women who keep to a higher standard to erase the milennia where we were trivialised by the patriachal elite, even with the Archons pushing for egalitarianism...though come to think of it, I think you may be right that they have even less time than we do..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "But I _do_ expect more of myself, and hold my role as wife to a higher standard," Claudia insists, though her lips twitch slightly at something, perhaps the way he had steered the conversation, though it isn't clear, "I know it isn't fair, but it is going to take at least a few generations of women who keep to a higher standard to erase the milennia where we were trivialised by the patriachal elite, even with the Archons pushing for egalitarianism...though come to think of it, I think you may be right that they have even less time than we do..."



“Yes, I believe the Archons have their work cut out for them. I sense you weren’t entirely satisfied though, with the other portion of my statement?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, I believe the Archons have their work cut out for them. I sense you weren’t entirely satisfied though, with the other portion of my statement?”



"Oh, it's nothing," Claudia says noncommittally, looking away, "You didn't say anything wrong.  You don't have to worry about it."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, it's nothing," Claudia says noncommittally, looking away, "You didn't say anything wrong.  You don't have to worry about it."



“I don’t think it’s nothing if it upsets you, dear heart,” he says, turning her head gently back to face him, “I promise not to sleep with other women again. I only didn’t make such a promise earlier when you prompted me, as I wasn’t sure how you could trust such a promise after I had already done so...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I don’t think it’s nothing if it upsets you, dear heart,” he says, turning her head gently back to face him, “I promise not to sleep with other women again. I only didn’t make such a promise earlier when you prompted me, as I wasn’t sure how you could trust such a promise after I had already done so...”



"Because I'm a romantic fool and I love you so...My love for you is overwhelming...I'm going to trust you every time you promise me something, no matter how many times you break your promises because I want to believe you love me just as much," Claudia looks down, perhaps embarrassed.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Because I'm a romantic fool and I love you so...My love for you is overwhelming...I'm going to trust you every time you promise me something, no matter how many times you break your promises because I want to believe you love me just as much," Claudia looks down, perhaps embarrassed.



Lifting her chin so he can look her in the face again, Tiberius kisses her before saying, “As I’ve said before, you’re no fool, romantic or otherwise, beloved...you are my everything, my one true love, so I will endeavour to honour your trust, by being the man you need me to be...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Lifting her chin so he can look her in the face again, Tiberius kisses her before saying, “As I’ve said before, you’re no fool, romantic or otherwise, beloved...you are my everything, my one true love, so I will endeavour to honour your trust, by being the man you need me to be...”



"I don't need you to be that man, Tiberius," Claudia whispers gently, "But with every fiber of my being, I long for you as you are, as I can see you in and in my heart, and I know that you would never hurt me."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't need you to be that man, Tiberius," Claudia whispers gently, "But with every fiber of my being, I long for you as you are, as I can see you in and in my heart, and I know that you would never hurt me."



“Of course I would never hurt you, beloved...though I do wonder how you see me in your heart?” Tiberius whispers back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course I would never hurt you, beloved...though I do wonder how you see me in your heart?” Tiberius whispers back.



"You are just who you are, and nothing more, and yet at the same time, you are perfect.  That _makes_ you perfect, my true beloved," Claudia leans in close and gives Tiberius a long deep kiss.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You are just who you are, and nothing more, and yet at the same time, you are perfect.  That _makes_ you perfect, my true beloved," Claudia leans in close and gives Tiberius a long deep kiss.



Tiberius embraces Claudia as she leans in, happily engaging in a long deep kiss, “Well, as long as I’m perfect in your eyes, I’m glad, dear heart...I can’t ask for more than that, and as I’ve said before, you’re my perfect partner...so I guess we make a good pair...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Tiberius embraces Claudia as she leans in, happily engaging in a long deep kiss, “Well, as long as I’m perfect in your eyes, I’m glad, dear heart...I can’t ask for more than that, and as I’ve said before, you’re my perfect partner...so I guess we make a good pair...”



 *Claudia floats in his arms for a while, kissing and cuddling as the bubbles float up all around.  Eventually, she realises that she needs to start scrubbing herself, and she cleans herself off in preparation for the party.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2006)

Aerope said:
			
		

> "Hopefully your second opinion confirmed your theory," Aerope grins, "Now why don't you tell me more about your home?  What was it like growing up?  Did you have any brothers and sisters?"




"Though I should have liked to continue with the theorizing, mi'lady is indeed correct.  My humble opinion of your wonderful lips is completely beyond a doubt,"  Ferris offered, still warmed by the last kiss.  

"As for my home life, I am certain it was much like any other.  I was blessed by Circe to be raised in a loving home by two parents who gave me all of their attention and cared deeply for me.  Though apparently not deeply enough, as when I was almost seven years old, my mother informed me that I was going to have a baby sister or brother," Ferris smiled thinking fondly of the event.  "Of course, having been an only child for so long, I really didn't seen the reason behind this addition to our household.  My parents were understanding and explained the situation and, though dubious, I agreed - not that I actually had a say in the matter, but at seven years old I was quite easy to sway."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Though I should have liked to continue with the theorizing, mi'lady is indeed correct.  My humble opinion of your wonderful lips is completely beyond a doubt,"  Ferris offered, still warmed by the last kiss.
> 
> "As for my home life, I am certain it was much like any other.  I was blessed by Circe to be raised in a loving home by two parents who gave me all of their attention and cared deeply for me.  Though apparently not deeply enough, as when I was almost seven years old, my mother informed me that I was going to have a baby sister or brother," Ferris smiled thinking fondly of the event.  "Of course, having been an only child for so long, I really didn't seen the reason behind this addition to our household.  My parents were understanding and explained the situation and, though dubious, I agreed - not that I actually had a say in the matter, but at seven years old I was quite easy to sway."



 *Aerope chuckles.*

"Ah, the innocence of youth...so you had a little sibling?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2006)

Aerope said:
			
		

> *Aerope chuckles.*  "Ah, the innocence of youth...so you had a little sibling?"




"Indeed, Xavier is still my sibling, mi'lady,"  Ferris replied.  "As my mother would be obviously needing to tend to Xavier when he was born, she decided that I would attending the monastery for further schooling and to determine my service to Circe.  In fact, Xavier was born while I was actually at the monastery.  I was given leave to visit my family and welcome my younger brother.  He was a good baby for the most part and it didn't take long for me to love him deeply . . . as a brother, mind you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Indeed, Xavier is still my sibling, mi'lady,"  Ferris replied.  "As my mother would be obviously needing to tend to Xavier when he was born, she decided that I would attending the monastery for further schooling and to determine my service to Circe.  In fact, Xavier was born while I was actually at the monastery.  I was given leave to visit my family and welcome my younger brother.  He was a good baby for the most part and it didn't take long for me to love him deeply . . . as a brother, mind you."



"Ah, well that's very sweet of you.  Some might resent the little one who caused them to be sent away from their parents," Aerope smiles.


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2006)

*Ferris D’Elchant, male Sacra*



			
				Aerope said:
			
		

> "Ah, well that's very sweet of you.  Some might resent the little one who caused them to be sent away from their parents," Aerope smiles.




"Quite possibly, mi'lady, but, being an optimist, I would like to think that they could get past that resentment and love their siblng unconditionally," Ferris offered.  "It is true that I did and do love Xavier, and it was during the next year that my tale does indeed have a darker turn, mi'lady.  I would be most happy to stop at this point if you wish it, so that you may only need deal with the happy and loving times in my life."

*Ferris was honestly looking to not emotionally bring down a member of the wedding party during such a joyous occasion.  He wasn't uncomfortable telling the tale in the least, even if it showed others and even himself in a bad light.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Quite possibly, mi'lady, but, being an optimist, I would like to think that they could get past that resentment and love their siblng unconditionally," Ferris offered.  "It is true that I did and do love Xavier, and it was during the next year that my tale does indeed have a darker turn, mi'lady.  I would be most happy to stop at this point if you wish it, so that you may only need deal with the happy and loving times in my life."
> 
> *Ferris was honestly looking to not emotionally bring down a member of the wedding party during such a joyous occasion.  He wasn't uncomfortable telling the tale in the least, even if it showed others and even himself in a bad light.*



"Well then, if you'd prefer to leave it at that, then so we shall," Aerope offers, "Besides, I don't want to see a furrow of sadness on that handsome face."


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2006)

Aeropr said:
			
		

> "Well then, if you'd prefer to leave it at that, then so we shall," Aerope offers, "Besides, I don't want to see a furrow of sadness on that handsome face."




"There could be furrows?"  Ferris teased, looking alarmed.  The large man had the hint of a dimple to his deep smile.  His lavender eyes, glanced out to the reception, then lingered on Aerope, "Nevertheless, mi'lady, I'm certain that a smile or simple touch by you would warm my heart and wash any furrows away."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "There could be furrows?"  Ferris teased, looking alarmed.  The large man had the hint of a dimple to his deep smile.  His lavender eyes, glanced out to the reception, then lingered on Aerope, "Nevertheless, mi'lady, I'm certain that a smile or simple touch by you would warm my heart and wash any furrows away."



"Well, as before, let's give that theory a test," Aerope smiles and gently strokes a finger down the side of his face and under, tracing his jaw.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2006)

Mythweaver is content to continue reading.

[ooc: just letting you know that I'm still here. BTW I'm considering everything that does not directly influence Mythweaver as sblocks and not reading it. Its the only way I can hope to keep up.]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Mythweaver is content to continue reading.
> 
> [ooc: just letting you know that I'm still here. BTW I'm considering everything that does not directly influence Mythweaver as sblocks and not reading it. Its the only way I can hope to keep up.]



 (OOC: That's correct--no need to read those)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Claudia floats in his arms for a while, kissing and cuddling as the bubbles float up all around.  Eventually, she realises that she needs to start scrubbing herself, and she cleans herself off in preparation for the party.*



*Realising as Claudia shifts in his arms that they’d better actually do what they came here for, Tiberius washes himself, before hopping out of the pleasant hot springs bath...offering her a hand to exit the water as he gathers a towel for her and then himself.*

“Mmm, that was most pleasant indeed, though it would have been far less enjoyable without you company, dear heart,” he says, as he dries himself off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

*Before long, all of the groom's guests (that's you guys!) have gathered and headed to the banquet hall, which has been set up for a big party.  Entertainment has arrived for the bachelor party, including a live orchestra, scantily-clad exotic dancers, and a group of theatre players, and the chefs haved pulled out not quite all the stops (those are saved for the morrow) but still set forth a veritable banquet.  According to the staff, the first hour will be just them and Ammon, after which a ship will come over carrying some of Ammon's noble acquaintances and male relatives, and those plus Orin will join in too.*

*However, Ammon himself, the man of the hour, is fashionably late, and so his guests are left to their own devices for a while.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Shall we go listen to some music, while we wait for the guest of honour to arrive, dear heart.”

OOC: What are Tiberius and Claudia wearing, since she dressed the pair of them?


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

A lovely ruby haired Valsian beauty is in attendance, with matching ruby eyes and a lovely ruby red dress that sparkles of energy.  She has a grim and determined face as she scans the crowd as if looking for someone.


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2006)

Aerope said:
			
		

> "Well, as before, let's give that theory a test," Aerope smiles and gently strokes a finger down the side of his face and under, tracing his jaw.




Ferris smiled appreciably at the beautiful woman's touch, continuing their conversations and explorations.  "Aye, it is true, your touch warms my heart, mi'lady,"  Ferris complimented.

OOC: Fell free to fast forward ahead and/or summarize.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Shall we go listen to some music, while we wait for the guest of honour to arrive, dear heart.”
> 
> OOC: What are Tiberius and Claudia wearing, since she dressed the pair of them?



 (OOC: Tiberius is wearing a fine suit with silver trim that matches Claudia's silver-and-white dress splendidly)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2006)

Mythweaver is sporting a fashionable beige tunic, embroidered with gold runic symbols around the trim.  His dark blue pants shimmer ever so slightly.  Over his right shoulder he is wearing a lighter gold cape with a single tassle on the clasp.  Overall the effect is quite nice, though his grey bald features are still somewhat out of place.

"Hey everyone.  I guess Ammon will be joining us soon."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ferris smiled appreciably at the beautiful woman's touch, continuing their conversations and explorations.  "Aye, it is true, your touch warms my heart, mi'lady,"  Ferris complimented.
> 
> OOC: Fell free to fast forward ahead and/or summarize.



 *Ferris and Aerope talk and sit together for basically the rest of the reception, and afterwards, she leads him back to a private room for some extra-curricular activities before heading off somewhere else, leaving Ferris to get dressed for the party himself.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Shall we go listen to some music, while we wait for the guest of honour to arrive, dear heart.”
> 
> OOC: What are Tiberius and Claudia wearing, since she dressed the pair of them?



"Yes, let's, my handsome lord," Claudia smiles as she walks with Tiberius, their arms locked lovingly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*After about an hour of pleasantries, Ammon still hasn't shown up.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Enjoying the music with Claudia on his arm, Tiberius realises, after half a dozen songs have been performed, that Ammon still hasn’t arrived...growing concerned, since Ammon wouldn’t miss private time with his friends by choice, he leads Claudia away from the music and approaches the others.*

“This isn’t like Ammon at all...I think we should see what’s keeping him or at least send one of the servants to find out.”

OOC: Tiberius is reacting earlier than the hour, hope you don’t mind.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Nope, doesn't matter to me )

"Well, I haven't met him, so I wouldn't know," Claudia agrees.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: Why exactly is Orin there if Tiberius reacts before the hour passes?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Good point--I'll remove him   I had that quip and then forgot what you had just said)


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

The Valsian woman continues to look around, but grows frustrated at the late hour.

OOC: What NPCs are here?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: None of them if unleashed won't let me skip to the hour when others will arrive  Well none except Claudia, of course.  She doesn't count )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: Well if you don't want him to wait for replies from the other PCs, I'll post again and let you move it along.


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: (The Valsian Woman) will be restless as well, but she'll wait the hour unless she sees others stiring up more than just "He's late" conversation.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Not waiting for the others to respond, Tiberius and Claudia seek out a servant.*

When they finds one, he asks, “Could you please send someone to see what’s holding Ammon up?” before the pair head back to the musical entertainment.

OOC: There you go.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*The servant nods and heads off.*

*Some time later, just before the other guests are set to arrive, the servant returns.*

"He appears to have locked himself in his chambers," he reports to Tiberius.


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

"What?" Says the Valsian woman.  "We'll see about that.  Where are his quarters?"

Once she knows, she will head there immediately.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*The servant shows her the way, as well as anyone else who cares to follow.  The door is indeed locked.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

The Valsian woman's voice softens as she knocks on the door, "Brother, are you allright?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*There is no response.*

[SBLOCK=Open Lock, Disable Device, or Know: Architeture/Engineering Check for anyone who came who has it, DC 15]The door is locked.  Not only that, the deadbolt was removed, which means that the door can no longer be properly unlocked.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius and Claudia follow along after the Valsian woman.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Tiberius and Claudia follow along after the Valsian woman.*



Her voice sounds oddly like Vasha's now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

"Oh, I've been meaning to say this, but that red dye compliments you very nicely Vasha," Claudia tells the 'Valsian' woman, "It's almost like that was a natural colour for you."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

After looking at the door, Tiberius says, “Hmm, seems like someone his taken the lock apart.”

OOC: The “Valsian woman” has good hearing too, seeing Tiberius didn’t tell anyone what the servant said and was no longer with the group.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Listem _is_ a class skill for Ecomancers )


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

Mythweaver will follow Tiberius curious to see more of the place and curious to find out why in the world Ammon would've locked himself in his room.  Upon finding the lock tampered with he becomes a bit more logical, "Having met his bride, Ammon would not be hiding from her or us, or his new family. One can only assume that foul play is a foot.  Knock again, but if we find no answer, we may have to force our way in to check on him."

Turning to the servant if they are still around, "Is there another way into the room? From a servants quarters or something similar?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

"This door is the only entrance from here.  There is also a window from the outside that leads to another room of his spacious living area, but reaching it would requiring scaling the wall, and there is no guarantee the door on that side is not also locked.  If he wanted to be alone, he would just lock it from both ways."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

"Far too crude, but thank you for the information." he replies. Turning to the rest who followed along, "May I?"  he says before casting knock on the door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*Though the door has lost the ability to open normally, Mythweaver's magic easily blows it open and inward to one side.  Spread before them is a spacious and beautiful entry hall and sitting room, with closed doors leading off in various directions.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

"After you." he says allowing Tiberius, Claudia, and Vasha in first. With no obvious signs of Ammon, he'll try one of the doors. He prefers a methodical approach and would begin with the first door on the right.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Happy enough to lead, Tiberius quickly asks the servant where the window and door he mentioned as another possible entry might be, before he heads towards that area calling for Ammon.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*The servant points that way out.  Tiberius finds the door locked also, deadbolt removed to keep it that way as before.  There is no response to his calls.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius tries to determine if the doors were tampered with in such a way, that they could have been closed from the outside...rather than as has been assumed, that they’ve been disabled by someone trying to lock themselves in.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*Not that he can tell.  It is admittedly possible, however.  It all depends on exactly how the deadbolts were removed.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

(Is the door on the right in the same state as the one Tiberius checked?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Nope.  Only the door leading to the area by the windows and the door leading out.  All the other doors are unlocked)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Not that he can tell. It is admittedly possible, however. It all depends on exactly how the deadbolts were removed.*



OOC: Hmm, I'm not sure if I was clear enough...I meant whether they could have been pulled closed and have locked as they are, after the tampering was done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Yes, they could have been)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius heads back to the main room after inspecting the lock at the rear door, before searching for Ammon through another unopened door.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius and Mythweaver open doors, and eventually they reach a cozy and beautiful bedroom, full of gorgeous paintings, a bookshelf with various texts and manuscripts, a delicate Larakese silk carpet, elegant handcrafted furniture, and a ceiling that swirls with beautiful patterns of magic that makes it look just like the night sky, full of stars.  In the centre of the room's back is a large royal king-sized bed covered in silk sheets and flanked by soft cushions all around.  Lying on the bed, eyes wide open and mouth partly agape as if wincing in pain, staring at the ceiling is Ammon.  His hand clutches at the dagger planted in his chest, and the crimson stain of his blood is pooled over his bare flesh and the white silken sheets of the bed, turning it a burnished-reddish-brown as the blood is dry.*

(OOC: Hmm...we are quickly reaching a good point to transition to Act II )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Well, this doesn’t look promising,” Tiberius says grimly, somewhat at a loss for words, as he moves to check whether Ammon is still alive...even though it looks hopeless.

OOC: Does Tiberius even recognise Ammon? I wouldn’t imagine so, from earlier comments about certain people recognising his father, as an older, more serious version of Ammon.


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

Vasha screams "Brother!"

She runs to his side, and wastes no time casting a spell on him, hoping to heal his wounds.

OOC: Cure light.  Yeah, probably too late, but she can try.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Tiberius sort of recognises him.  The eyes are similar, if a different colour, and the hairstyle is about right, if also a different colour.  He is definitely a Rowaini and not a Praetor though.)

*Vasha's spell is futile.  There is no cure for death.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Moving quickly back out to the main room, an uneasy look on his face, Tiberius approaches the servant.*

“Could you find someone in charge of security please, perhaps Lord Atreides too...though I will leave that to your discretion, as it seems Ammon has been...murdered.”

OOC: Apparently Tiberius got shoved out of the way by Vasha when he went to check if Ammon was alive.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*The servant is aghast.*

"You killed Lord Ammon?!  He always said the Valsians might come after him..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“No, of course we didn’t kill him, he’s been dead for a while by the look of things...the security detail or whoever you think is appropriate to bring, now please,” Tiberius says with command in his voice.

OOC: Why the reference to Valsians when he’s talking to a Praetor? Seems a rather strange leap, after questioning whether he'd killed Ammon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Tiberius went in with Vasha, who is apparently a Valsian who they didn't recognise.  'You' was directed to the whole group, not specifically Tiberius)

*The servant blanches and heads off, muttering something to the effect of '...killed Master Ammon' as he goes.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: I don’t recall Tiberius finding Ammon with Vasha, at least it wasn’t posted that way...she just magically seems to pop in or hear everything no matter where she is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Well, she hadn't posted doing anything contrary, and in fact, I didn't specifically say the person who found Ammon first was Tiberius, either--it could have been Mythweaver, or even Vasha if she was also opening doors )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Tiberius and Mythweaver open doors, and eventually they reach a cozy and beautiful bedroom...*



OOC: No, you didn't I suppose, though you did imply only Mythweaver and Tiberius were opening doors and searching.   I guess it's a continuity issue more than anything else, which comes about by fast forwarding before people who are likely to post are allowed to do so.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Right, but it saves time.  I figure unless Tiberius was standing there at the door taking AoOs with his spear against everyone trying to enter that whoever wanted to also be there could do so )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Yep, it does save time...though Tiberius doesn't have his spear with him, at best he has his dagger.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Tiberius went in with Vasha, who is apparently a Valsian who they didn't recognise.  'You' was directed to the whole group, not specifically Tiberius)
> 
> *The servant blanches and heads off, muttering something to the effect of '...killed Master Ammon' as he goes.*



"No!  Wait!," The Valsian says, as her hair suddently becomes a brilliant blond.   She pulls something out of her eyes and puts it in a back, her eyes becoming a bright blue.  She runs after the servant, "There are no Valsians here, just me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"You're a Valsian disguised as a Nymph?" the servant asks, fear in his voice, "Please, don't kill me too!  I'm just a servant--I won't stop you!"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Ah, I know what's going on now...Tiberius must be carring Vasha around on his back, that's how she's everywhere he is.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

"No, no, you have it wrong.  I was going to suprise Ammon.  It's Vasha.  Ask Helena, or Lynestra, they'll tell you, honest."

OOC: You outposted me, but she was at the forefront of what's happening here, she'd be right beside you.   As for the overhearing, was faking as a bountyhunter, and watching people closely.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"Yeah sure, just don't kill me, Vasha," the servant begs before running off around the corner in fright.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: You outposted me, but she was at the forefront of what's happening here, she'd be right beside you.   As for the overhearing, was faking as a bountyhunter, and watching people closely.



OOC: You outposted me with the servant earlier when they were reporting to Tiberius, who was not only at the forefront, but was off with Claudia and not with the group...so no complaining.   Don’t worry, I just see Vasha being wherever the action is as a running gag at the moment, as she doesn’t seem to move in between.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

Vasha sighs and returns to the bedroom, looking fairly dejected.  "She's right though.  He died because of me.  All the men in my life die.  Ammon had been the only exception."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Huh?  How did he die because of Vasha?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Um, we're not in the bedroom, Tiberius was talking to the servant in the room we first entered.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Huh?  How did he die because of Vasha?)



OOC: You forgot Vasha's paranoid guilt about all the men she's been involved with get killed or harmed.  Gralas, Daddy, Bertram/Ammon, Z...  Obviously htis is her fault.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: wasn't He in the bedroom?  She was around when they found the body, and the servant saw the body... now I'm confused.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Gralas was actually not harmed by Lhyzra.  Daddy wasn't her fault but I can see that.  Zythryd was totally her fault.  But Ammon?  Unless he decided that he'd rather die than have to look at her ugly mug again, I can't see how it's related  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: The servant didn't see the body--Tiberius went in with Mythweaver and Vasha and found it, then headed out and reported it)


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Gralas was actually not harmed by Lhyzra.  Daddy wasn't her fault but I can see that.  Zythryd was totally her fault.  But Ammon?  Unless he decided that he'd rather die than have to look at her ugly mug again, I can't see how it's related  )



OOC: You're raining on my irrational nymph fantasies, and Vasha has no proof Gralas is ok, only Lhazra's word, which isn't as good as it could be.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: The servant didn't see the body--Tiberius went in with Mythweaver and Vasha and found it, then headed out and reported it)



OOC: Then why did the servant go off screaming then when she saw Vasha with the body?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: She doesn't trust her own _Sister's_ word?  What kind of Nymph is she then?   Your Sister is someone you're close to, who you could share anything with (although not necessary with as deep and special a bond as a Soul Sister, or even close to as unique and spiritual as a True Sister) )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Then why did the servant go off screaming then when she saw Vasha with the body?



 (OOC: Uhhhhh....that didn't happen--read the posts in order again   Unless I went crazy and missed something )


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, but she proved again and again that she wasn't always one to trust.  She loves her as a Sister, even though she doesn't trust her.  Welcome to the modern Nymph family


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, but she proved again and again that she wasn't always one to trust.  She loves her as a Sister, even though she doesn't trust her.  Welcome to the modern Nymph family



 (OOC: Is Vasha going to become the first Nymph ever to _divorce_ a Sister?  Think of poor Louteah, having to live in such a broken family!  Then again, Mhrazhar will probably kill Louteah if he gets the chance anyway for being 'L' )


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Ok, now I don't know where the conection between the Valsians and the others came then, since Vasha's the only "Valsian".  That's what's confused me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, it's because Vasha as a Valsian went in and then Tiberius came out saying he was dead.  The first thought is that Vasha Ammon and immediately stabbed him.  Even afterwards, he got the impression that she was the killer )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok, now I don't know where the conection between the Valsians and the others came then, since Vasha's the only "Valsian".  That's what's confused me.



OOC: Confused me too, which is why I asked about it...wrong choice of words IMO. He should have said _She killed Lord Ammon?!_, rather than _You killed Lord Ammon?!_.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Ah, it's because Vasha as a Valsian went in and then Tiberius came out saying he was dead.  The first thought is that Vasha Ammon and immediately stabbed him.  Even afterwards, he got the impression that she was the killer )



OOC: Yes, well we can't help that the servant is crazy, considering Tiberius told him they hadn't done it, and that Ammon had been dead for a while...silly, crazy servant.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Hysterical is more like it   )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Think I'll stick with crazy.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Well, Vasha still does what I said, which is what she'd do, to mourn the death of Ammon.  Shame he didn't die on Arris, she can fix that


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

ooc: wow this one got way ahead of me. i always had it in my head that the servant was right there with us.  i had certainly intended to have him around were there any foul play (as there was) just to prevent such a reaction.  looking back at my posts though, i see that i never actually spelled it out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: wow this one got way ahead of me. i always had it in my head that the servant was right there with us.  i had certainly intended to have him around were there any foul play (as there was) just to prevent such a reaction.  looking back at my posts though, i see that i never actually spelled it out.



 (OOC: I figured it could go either way, so since Mythweaver didn't say he would bring the servant and Tiberius specifically assumed he was not doing so, I figured I'd go with that )


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

Mythweaver will try to calm the servant down and deal with him in a rational manner. "Please, lets not jump to conclusions. We are here as guests of Ammon, close friends of his.  You escorted us here and have seen the way that the locks were tampered with.  You watched us knock with concern.  We went in and checked everything out protecting you from any danger that might still lurk were there any foul play as it would unfortunately appear there has been."  (diplomacy +19)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: You have to catch up with him first   Got Expeditious Retreat? and or some other spell to increase movement?  After Vasha, he started running away )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: wow this one got way ahead of me. i always had it in my head that the servant was right there with us. i had certainly intended to have him around were there any foul play (as there was) just to prevent such a reaction. looking back at my posts though, i see that i never actually spelled it out.



OOC: Well, we couldn't _all_ have had the servant with us anyway, since we split up looking for Ammon, and as Rystil told me earlier he didn't specifically say who arrived first, so the situation with the servant could have happened anyway. It appears though, that the dreaded fast forward strikes again...maybe one day we'll get to play something out in full, where things go as people envisage things...rather than jumping ahead too early.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Well, we couldn't _all_ have had the servant with us anyway, since we split up looking for Ammon, and as Rystil told me earlier he didn't specifically say who arrived first, so the situation with the servant could have happened anyway. It appears though, that the dreaded fast forward strikes again...maybe one day we'll get to play something out in full, where things go as people envisage things...rather than jumping ahead too early.



 (OOC: Maybe, though at that point, we may be progressing at about 1/4th or less of our typical rate.  Just wondering, but are you not willing to sacrifice complete thoroughness for a signficant speed increase?  I'm doing my best to shoulder the balancing act, but I know I can't be perfect.  Far too many times I've seen a game stall waiting for the last person to say something, and then all they say is 'Yeah, let's just go' )


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

yes i have expeditious retreat, too bad things went so fast that i didnt get a chance to react.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*Using Expeditious Retreat, Mythweaver is easily able to outpace the servant and catch up, waving him down and trying to explain the situation.*

"Oh, yes sir.  I didn't think you would do something like that," the somewhat-calmed servant replies, "You and the Praetor tried to stop the Valsian woman from killing him, right?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

"She is our friend, the nymph, disguised as a valsian. She is not valsian and would never have killed Ammon, whom she considers a brother."  replies Mythweaver, keeping up the diplomatic approach.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"Really?  Why was she disguised as a Valsian then for the murder?  And who did kill him if it wasn't her?" the servant seems slightly convinced, but now is left with questions over something he can no longer understand.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

"She was disguised as a Valsian as a joke and it had nothing to do with murder.  As to who killed him we do not know. We found the body as you saw it, only seconds before you came in. We will assist in the investigation to our utmost to bring Ammon's killer to justice." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"Huh?  I never saw the body," the servant scratches his head.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Maybe, though at that point, we may be progressing at about 1/4th or less of our typical rate.  Just wondering, but are you not willing to sacrifice complete thoroughness for a signficant speed increase?  I'm doing my best to shoulder the balancing act, but I know I can't be perfect.  Far too many times I've seen a game stall waiting for the last person to say something, and then all they say is 'Yeah, let's just go' )



The last part of my response to Mythweaver wasn't a criticism...it was a joke, hence the  ...I know it's hard deciding between speed and thoroughness. My only advice about the whole thing is, don't forget that everyone isn't as fast as you.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Yes, yes, best you didn't.  My point stands, the body is as we found it. None of us touched Ammon and certainly none of us, his closest friends, murdered him. We need your help." he replies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"Well if you didn't kill him, who did?" the servant wonders, "I mean, there aren't really any likely suspects if it wasn't that Valsian."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The last part of my response to Mythweaver wasn't a criticism...it was a joke, hence the  ...I know it's hard deciding between speed and thoroughness. My only advice about the whole thing is, don't forget that everyone isn't as fast as you.




ooc: oh no worries, I had just had something in mind and it got away from me. Believe me I am really liking RA's adventures and the speed. sometimes I find it hard to keep up with you three when you are in a posting frenzy, but its way better than a game that feels like we the players have to pull the DMs teeth to get a post out of him. I think I'll beg him for a solo or just fast paced adventure for one of my LEW characters at some point.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Well the doors were all locked and rigged to stay that way.  It is one of the mysteries my companions and I will be working hard to understand. I can assure you, however, that it most definitely was not the 'Valsian'."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: LEW adventures tend to drag if they aren't solo, I find, unfortunately, due to the fact that a few of the LEW players are among the slowest-posting players I have seen on the boards.  That may just be my bad luck (I know my characters have all fallen behind on average in leveling, and there are some characters that started at the same time that are now twice the level as poor Lasair and Zaeryl).  That said, after Mearran dropped, Vanitri definitely had some fast time at Ridgemont High The Academy )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"Oh, okay.  Well you seem to know what's going on.  Why don't you report this then instead of me?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Fair enough, it would be of great assistance to me if you could bring me before the Lord of the palace in person." replies Mythweaver (for some reason I'm blanking out on Ammon's father's name at the moment)

(ooc: yeah it really does depend on dms too though. some really keep pushing things even if posters are lacking (el jefe, bront, manzanita, patlin so far from my experience))


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Vasha heard the woman scream and ran after her, heard the valsian comment, and when she didn't respond returned to be with her brother, so we're good.

Vasha will examine the body, hoping to see how long ago Ammon was killed while fighting back tears of mourning. "Can... El, can you fetch Puddles?  Perhaps he can pick up a scent..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Fair enough, it would be of great assistance to me if you could bring me before the Lord of the palace in person." replies Mythweaver (for some reason I'm blanking out on Ammon's father's name at the moment)
> 
> (ooc: yeah it really does depend on dms too though. some really keep pushing things even if posters are lacking (el jefe, bront, manzanita, patlin so far from my experience))



 "I don't have that kind of clearance, to just demand an audience with Lord Atreus.  I'll show you to the guards and you can talk to them," the servant brings Mythweaver through the compound to the guard post and then dashes off, glad that he needn't be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Thank you." he says graciously to the servant. To the guards, he says, "I have critically urgent news for Lord Tyrus and must see him immediately." (diplomacy 19 again )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: oh no worries, I had just had something in mind and it got away from me. Believe me I am really liking RA's adventures and the speed. sometimes I find it hard to keep up with you three when you are in a posting frenzy, but its way better than a game that feels like we the players have to pull the DMs teeth to get a post out of him. I think I'll beg him for a solo or just fast paced adventure for one of my LEW characters at some point.



Yep, I like the speed too...though sometimes I'd just like just a little more time to reply.  As for the posting frenzy, I have trouble keeping up with Bront and Rystil most times myself...I'd typed a response to the servant the other day when Bront poached him, and by the time I got to posting it, they were at Ammon's room already, 3-4 posts on, so I had to scrap my post and just follow along.  I just tend to post longer than Bront and don't let Rystil sleep.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

ooc: gotcha. They are both on the east coast of n. america too. I'm on the west and should last longer, but can't by far!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius waits in the entry room with Claudia.*

“Well, I guess you won’t get to meet Ammon now, dear heart, and poor Lynestra is going to be heartbroken...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Thank you." he says graciously to the servant. To the guards, he says, "I have critically urgent news for Lord Tyrus and must see him immediately." (diplomacy 19 again )



 "Uh, I'm just a guard," the guard points out, "Why don't you go inside and talk to Knight-Captain Rausin?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Tiberius waits in the entry room with Claudia.*
> 
> “Well, I guess you won’t get to meet Ammon now, dear heart, and poor Lynestra is going to be heartbroken...”



"True," Claudia nods, "Unless she killed him, I guess.  I wonder who did it?  Could be a suicide too."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Thank you." he says moving inside. He'll repeat the same to Rausin if he can spot him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*He heads to the back of the guard post, where a man in gleaming white armour stands filling out some paperwork, his helmet on the table in front of him.  He turns around.*

"Well, what seems to be the problem?"

*After Mythweaver claims he has urgent news:*

"And what would that news be, eh?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Would you mind if we discussed this in the Lord Tyrus' presence? I hate to be a pain, but with the urgency saying it once will be of great assistance."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"Lord Atreus has business to attend to.  This is his son's wedding night after all.  Give me the one sentence summary."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Ammon has been murdered, we discovered his body in his bed when he didn't show up for the Bachelor's party. Can we speak to Lord Tyrus now?" he says with a definite sense of urgency but tries to keep any sound of annoyance out of his voice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"Err, yes, I guess that qualifies then.  Right away, sir," Rausin agrees, leading Mythweaver to a different building, where he knocks on the mahogany door to a study, "Lord Tyrus, a Mythweaver to see you with urgent news," Rausin reports.

*Tyrus sighs from inside the door.*

"I'm busy, Rausin.  This had _better_ be good.  What can be more important than my finances?"

"Uhh, he's going to explain it to you sir, aren't you Byblan?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Lord Tyrus, it is with grave tidings that I come banging on your door this evening. Sir, I am afraid that only moments ago we went to check on Ammon as he had not shown up for his bachelor party for a full hour. Well sir, I am afraid that we have found him murdered in his bed."  Mythweaver pauses, not wanting to push things too much. 

(ooc: all his dipl. 19 will be used to try and keep his own head (then the rest of the groups) off the choping block)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "True," Claudia nods, "Unless she killed him, I guess.  I wonder who did it?  Could be a suicide too."



“Hmm, I don’t think he would kill himself, nor would Lynestra kill him I think...they were both very much in love and could hardly wait to start their life together. No, it must be someone else, but as yet I have little idea as to who...or why...ah, it is a dreadful turn of events indeed.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Booboo!  Tyrus instances on this page should be changed to Atreus forthwith.  Tyrus is Lynestra's dad )

"Oh, well I guess that's more important than my finances," Lord Atreus admits, sighing as he gets up and stares at the wall, "Somehow, I knew that boy was going to get himself in trouble since he was younger...he just doesn't have a solid head on his shoulders...Hmm, I hope he wasn't beheaded or that would sound worse than I meant it."

"Ammon...my heir...my firstborn son.  He's gone," Atreus sighs again, "I could rail out anguish and anger to the Fates, but such would be pointless.  Time to salvage what good can be gained from this.  I might be screwed with Tyrus, unless I can stick Lynestra with Orin...Orin will be thrilled if I manage that.  At least the investors will be excited that I get to retain control for a few more years yet, so we won't go bankrupt.  Anyway, Rausin, go raise an alert and stop that ship with the new guests from docking.  We aren' going to let anybody in or out, the better to catch the murderer.  You, Byblan, I know your kind has divination powers beyond our ken.  I'd like you to assist in a search for the killer, if you would.  But we don't need that crazy Nymph involved in this--she's likely to get water on something else expensive.  Or that callow Sacra."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, I don’t think he would kill himself, nor would Lynestra kill him I think...they were both very much in love and could hardly wait to start their life together. No, it must be someone else, but as yet I have little idea as to who...or why...ah, it is a dreadful turn of events indeed.”



"Oh no...yes, I think I might get depressed just thinking about their love shattered before it could even be consummated...It almost...it reminds me of when I was alone, and I was sure I was about to die....Tiberius, all I could think about was that I would never see you again, not ever...Tiberius, we have to cherish our love while we have it," she leans forward and engages Tiberius in a passionate embrace, tears beginning to drip down her face in a delayed reaction, perhaps due to the shock.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: I was going to point that father/gender error out, but you beat me to it...another error, quoting my post for your response to Erekose13's post.


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Anyone go get the pooch?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: D2D has been gone for a while, and you told El to do it )


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Yes, but you can probably NPC that...   No biggie though, she's also examing the body as I mentioned, she does have heal.  You never gave me info on that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*El goes to get Puddles, but it isn't clear where, so she could be a while.*

*In Vasha's expert opinion, Ammon was killed by a knife-wound to the heart.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

Vasha will give El the key to her room.

And   how long ago?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*Vasha isn't sure.  At least an hour, though, or the blood wouldn't be this dry.  Maybe more.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh no...yes, I think I might get depressed just thinking about their love shattered before it could even be consummated...It almost...it reminds me of when I was alone, and I was sure I was about to die....Tiberius, all I could think about was that I would never see you again, not ever...Tiberius, we have to cherish our love while we have it," she leans forward and engages Tiberius in a passionate embrace, tears beginning to drip down her face in a delayed reaction, perhaps due to the shock.



“Yes, if the tragic event of today and your near death have shown us anything, we must make the most any time we have, Claudia, my love,” Tiberius replies, hugging her fiercely to his chest as her tears drip onto his shirt...several tears running down his own face as he kisses her forehead...the fact that he almost lost her finally hitting him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*Claudia remains content to stay in Tiberius's embrace for as long as he holds it, gently crying with a combination of the vicarious feeling of loss and the joy of holding him there and knowing that they were still there, together.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Booboo!  Tyrus instances on this page should be changed to Atreus forthwith.  Tyrus is Lynestra's dad )
> 
> "Oh, well I guess that's more important than my finances," Lord Atreus admits, sighing as he gets up and stares at the wall, "Somehow, I knew that boy was going to get himself in trouble since he was younger...he just doesn't have a solid head on his shoulders...Hmm, I hope he wasn't beheaded or that would sound worse than I meant it."
> 
> "Ammon...my heir...my firstborn son.  He's gone," Atreus sighs again, "I could rail out anguish and anger to the Fates, but such would be pointless.  Time to salvage what good can be gained from this.  I might be screwed with Tyrus, unless I can stick Lynestra with Orin...Orin will be thrilled if I manage that.  At least the investors will be excited that I get to retain control for a few more years yet, so we won't go bankrupt.  Anyway, Rausin, go raise an alert and stop that ship with the new guests from docking.  We aren' going to let anybody in or out, the better to catch the murderer.  You, Byblan, I know your kind has divination powers beyond our ken.  I'd like you to assist in a search for the killer, if you would.  But we don't need that crazy Nymph involved in this--she's likely to get water on something else expensive.  Or that callow Sacra."




"I am at your service Lord Atreus, I will do my best to determine the identity of your son's murderer. I will most likely need the help of those whom he has invited from his long journey, but will do my best to reign in both the Nymph and the Sacra.  Their skills however may proove most useful." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"Somehow I doubt you'll need their skills.  What's the Nymph going to do--give the murderer a backrub?  Or the Sacra?  Run around in armour and seduce ladies of the court?  I can see maybe asking the Praetorians though--they seemed smart and fairly levelheaded, well except the woman was a bit drunk."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

"Thank you for your advice milord.  If I may take my leave, I think we had best begin with all due haste." replies Mythweaver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Atreus nods.*

"Yes, please proceed.  I have a lot of work now to improvise quickly, unfortunately."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

Mythweaver bows his head before exiting. If Rausin is still around he'd like to have a quick word with him before heading back to the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Rausin already headed out to follow Lord Atreus's commands.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thinking he might have already left, Mythweaver quickly returns to Ammon's quarters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Mythweaver returns to Ammon's quarters to find Vasha checking on the body and Tiberius making out with his wife.  Soon after, Elmurien returns with Vasha's dog, for some odd reason.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Mythweaver is starting to think that none of the guests will proove adequate as investigators.*

"I have spoken with Lord Atreus. He wishes that I head up the investigation into his son's murder. The island has been closed to all travel, so hopefully our killer is still here.  Has anyone discovered anything while I was gone?" he says, with no emotion reflected in his tone at all.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

"He was killed at least an hour ago, since the blood is dry, but I can't find much beyond that."

"Ahh, Puddles, come here boy," Vasha says, urging the dog to her.

She says a few words, and then begins to speak in an odd, doglike mannor.

[sblock=Speak With Animals] "Hey Puddles, can you sniff around Bertram and see if you can find any scents that don't belong?  I mean anything beyond mine, anyone here, or his."

OOC: Not sure Puddles knows him as Ammon, and it's just easier to refer to him that way for the pup. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Vasha]"Vasha!  I'm so glad to see you!"[/SBLOCK] Puddles bounds towards Vasha, wagging his tail as he jumps up to lick her and hopefully get a hug or some petting, [SBLOCK=Vasha]"I love you Vasha!  And the gold lady from earlier is nice too.  She's been here before.  And Bertram.  Why is he...he is gone?"[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: Continued here)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

OOC: Making out with his wife...try comforting perhaps.  

When Mythweaver arrives, Tiberius slowly releases Claudia from his embrace, before responding, “No, nothing new...then I thought the guards would be investigating matters, so I didn’t wish to disturb anything more then we already had.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

Mythweaver casts detect secret doors, intoning the words of power necessary to locate an alternative entrance.  He does his best to concentrate on the entire complex of rooms to see if the killer might have used a secret way in and out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Detect Secret Doors does not turn up any secret doors...at least none in this particular set of rooms belonging to Ammon, at least.*

(OOC: See post 1201--new thread )


----------

